# Herts & Essex - Short protocol



## KristyHart

Hey ladies

Anyone going through the short protocol at H & E at the moment?

Would like to compare feelings xx


----------



## _Nell

Hi Kristy, I just finished the short protocol at H&E.....just mentally greaing up for round two i suppose.

If there's anything you want to ask me about any of the procedures I had done there, please do :)


----------



## chichifab

Hey Kirsty, I was on short protocol at H&E. Currently waiting on my ET, I found the whole thing emotional but having faith and a supportive husband has helped. I don't know what the future holds but all I know is we will get there in the end xx


----------



## _Nell

Chichifab best of luck with your ET and the 2 week wait :)


----------



## KristyHart

Thank you for your replies.

I am currently on day 11 of injecting. I have 375ml gonal f daily and Saturday just gone, I started the centiside (however you spell it) aswell.

My 1st scan they could see 6 follicles. 3 either side. I had a scan Friday just gone and only 2 on my left are growing. They are at 10mm. I am back tomorrow for another scan. I just hope to god that at least them 2 have grown more.

We are there because of hubbys SA however, I have high FSH and not producing many eggs. Hence the short protocol. 

I feel absolutley fine, no side effects. Just the odd twinges in my overies and well.....buckets of tears over the most stupid things lol.

_Nell: Do you know why your 1st try failed?

Chicafab: Good luck with your EC. I have to say my hubby is great too. He has not been allowed the time off for the interim scans so my mum and dad have been taking it in turns to come with me lol.

I have David as my consultant. I had Filiz for my TIA and have Debbie doing my scan appointments. They all seem so lovely.

They has penciled me in for EC on 18th... these seems a bit far away from my 1st injection of 1st July? Is that normal? If I get that far, they will be doin ET 2 days later

Good luck to both of you and thanks so much for your replies

Kristy xx


----------



## _Nell

Kristy ((hugs)) it's quite an emotional ride isn't it?

I'm sure your 2 follies will have grown since Friday and you might even find the others have suddenly done something and are catching up.
If there's one thing I realise now looking back it's that how good or bad the scans seem to go is really a bit irrelevant as it can all change so much before EC.

With your EC date, they will change it if they think you are ready sooner based on your scans - mine moved a day forward.

Your EC might be so far forward because they may be hoping some of the smaller follicles will start doing something and so thinking of letting the 2 you have at 10mm now 'go' which is continue to grow and wait for the rest.
They did similar for me.
____
For me my AFC was 12. I was on 300 gonal F but by day 3 of stimms I had 3 at 15mm, the rest doing nothing and had to start the cetrotide.
At my next scan the 3 were ready to trigger all around 18mm but suddenly my small follicles had started doing something and were around 8/9mm.
By last scan my 3 leads were whoppers, 26,27,25mm (ouch!) but the 'smalls' had caught up and ranged from 14 -18mm. It was a bit cramped to count.

At EC, from a starting count of 12 follicles I somehow had 24 eggs! So don't worry too much just yet, you may see some late action and growth like me.
Of my 24, 4 were immature but the rest ok.
Unfortunately despite doing well with 20 good eggs we fell at the next hurdle and had only 2 fertilize.....so you can see how many you have can sometimes make no odds to where you end up.
I had a 2 day transfer, but a BFN.

Unfortunately my consultant has left (seems he joined the clinic and left all in 2months!) i have a follow up next week I think with David. We will do ICSI next time.

Keep us posted, I will be rooting for you x


----------



## chichifab

Thanx guys for wishing me luck. As Nell said don't worry to much!! If there is somthing I have learnt, quality is better than quantity. And the scans you keep on having may end in EC being brought forward. Mine was brought forward by 3 days cause of the risk of OHSS. I was on an egg sharing cycle. Out of 30 follicles I produced 18 eggs of which I had 9 of. Out of 9, 7 fertilised and 6 are holding out. I pray day and night that l get to the next hurdle. I will pray for you Kirsty and you Nell on your next cycle xx


----------



## KristyHart

Hey ladies

Thank you to you both.

I have just got back from my 2nd scan. They have bought my EC forward to this Friday at 9.15am. The 2 that were growing are now 14mm & 16.5mm and 2 others are at 10mm. My lining is doing wonderful.

Do you have any tips for EC? I am very nervous about it. Did you have time off or anything?

Xxx


----------



## _Nell

Yay, 4 that's brilliant news - and with a few days to go you might have another eggy pop up!

Lining is very important so that's great news too (mine was only 6.95mm...boo :( ) 

EC really was a breeze. Take a book or something though, mine had an hour plus delay in the waiting room and the wait was nerve wracking. The staff were all very friendly, both embryologist and consultant come to see you beforehand to go over things and the drugs wiped me out completely so I didn't hear or feel a thing. I was up, about, eating and dressed quite quickly afterwards and no real pain at all.
I had a bit of diarrea (tmi!) that evening from the drugs.

Post EC pain is linked to how many eggs they retrieve usually, as suddenly you have empty ovaries waving around waiting to shrink back to normal size. I was a bit uncomfortable for a couple of days but nothing too bad.

ER was worse for me tbh, not painful just a little degrading having my legs wide and up in the air in stirrups with a man squinting closely at my nether regions.....but you get over that fast!


----------



## KristyHart

Thank you :hugs: My lining is 10.5mm in today's scan.

I would love for more to pop up, but I don't mind 4 as long as they are good ones. She said as I am only 29, the quality of them should be good so its all fingers crossed.

Oh nooo, I am dreading that part already lol, they should have ladies doing it. Make us feel more comfortable. I had David do my first scan and I found that a bit odd lol. But if it results in a baby, I would have 10 men looking up it :haha:

Thank you for all your help.

Did you have any news on clinics that may do 2 egg transfer? xx


----------



## _Nell

Hi Kristy, 10.5mm is amazing :)

I'm impressed you had David do a scan because I didn't see a counsultant at all once started, at one point there was mention of cancelling and the sonographer kept going back and forth to check things with him. I felt a bit out of the loop, like he was the wizard of oz behind the curtain or something!

It was Michael who did my ET and honestly he was very nice about it all, I just wasn't expecting the legs in stirrups bit tbh! I am glad I didn't have DH in with me though, he would have found it all too weird I'm sure.

I haven't looked at any other clinics just yet, I have my follow up next week and ideally i'd like to stay with the clinic, even with single transfer I think. We had a few hiccups but nothing that was their fault and tbh I like them and I like that I know how things go there now for round 2.

4 is a good number and like you say age wise your quality should be great. I've read that more often = poorer quality sometimes.


----------



## KristyHart

My first scan was done on our consultation date. That's the one David did.

Legs in the stirrups eek :dohh: Just hope it all goes smoothly.

I must say they are very good there. I fond Filiz lovely. Very calming and gives me a lot of confidence. I would definatly stay with them if my first try fails. I dont think anywhere will do double transfer.

I did my overtrill injection last night. I'm so excited but so scared :dohh:


----------



## _Nell

Best wishes for today Kristy, I expect you are already at the clinc now.

Hope you're not too sore afterwards and get some good R&R :)


----------



## chichifab

All the best for today Kitsty, let us know how it goes xxx


----------



## KristyHart

Hi girls

Well Egg collection was totally fine. Never felt a thing. Dont even remember my cuppa n biscuits after :dohh:

I had 5 eggs collected but 1 was clearly no good. I got home and slept till 6pm :thumbup: Hardly any pain. More like a bloaty feeling.

Soooo, I had that dreaded call at 9am with the fertilisation news... They could only inject 2 of the 5. BUT BOTH have fertilised. One more so than the other. I am back in tomorrow at 9.30am to have my potential baby put in :happydance: The embryologist said that 95% of fertilised eggs go onto transfer stage. So unless anything goes drastically wrong, I will be there tomorrow with bells on.

Then I have the longest 12 days of my life hoping and praying I don't get af and that it leads to a positive test on the 29th July

xxx


----------



## chichifab

Hi Kirsty,

Well done! this time tomorrow you will have your little embies in you Yay! Excited for you!! Actually the wait is the hardest (not to scare you), the best thing to do is to do things that will keep you busy and distructed.

I am 3dp5dt and I have 6 days to go and I am doing my best to cope with the wait.

All the best Kirsty!


----------



## KristyHart

Thank you Chichifab

Do you have any advice on what to do after ET?

Have you got the cyclogest? I feel sooooooo bloated with them :wacko:


----------



## chichifab

Yeap am on the cyclogest and my (.)(.) are huge but not sore. They are quite messy when you use them virginally so I was told that its ok to use the rectally as they are less messy.

I wasn't told to do or eat anything anusuall after the transfer. I was told to just take it easy and no heavy lifting. But I am eating alot lately am waiting to see if its because of a bfp or AF due.

I will be praying for you Kirsty.


----------



## KristyHart

Hehe im doing the same.

Did you take a cd in for ET? What is the procedure on the day?

I hope we both get our BFP's :hugs:


----------



## chichifab

I didn't bring a cd in but they had music on anyway. Basically nurse comes to get you from reception, then you go to the recovery area. You are told to strip and put on those clinic dresses. As usuall you will be asked for name and d.o.b alot of times. You will be then escorted to the room you had EC from. The embryologist will come and tell you about you embies and then they transfer them. You will be shown your embies on the monitor before they transfer and you will be given a little picture to take home. 
The transfer is a bit embarasing as you have your legs hanging in the air and a male consultant looking at your bits!! lol! Its all forgotten once you leave and you start thinking of you embies in you.

All the best for today, let me know how it goes and we will get our bfp xx


----------



## KristyHart

Hiya

Well just got home. Only 1 made it to transfer. It was graded a 2-3 as it had some fragmentation. 

When they checked the catheter thingy, the emby was still there. I was told that was a good sign as it was sticky. 2nd try and it was in place. Ironically the song playing was "dont care how u get there but get there if you can" :haha:

I just hope and pray this works. What grade was your emby hun? 

I am told that i still have a good chance with my emby xx


----------



## chichifab

Of course you have a good chance!! Grade 2 is great! carry on praying that it keeps on doing well for mummy!! I am glad it all went well for you xx

I had a blasto put back, but they didn't say what grade it was. Just take it easy these 2WW and have a lot of faith and belief. I pray day and night for mine to stay with me.

Enjoy your PUPO and I will continue praying for our july bfp xx


----------



## _Nell

Kristy and Chichi - best of luck for the TWW, I really hope your little embies stick and you get your BFP's :)


----------



## schoolteacher

Hello everyone! May I join? I have just started at the herts and essex. I saw David and thought he explained everything very well! I can't remember the other names! Im hopefully going to be an egg sharer and will be having icsi. There will be a little wait whilst a recipient for my eggs is found. I have read through yours posts with great interest and can't wait to find out what happens with you all!!! best of luck to you all!
x


----------



## chichifab

Hey schoolteacher of course you can join! I was egg sharing as well and my wait wasn't long. All the best and update us on your journey xx


----------



## schoolteacher

How is everybody doing today?x


----------



## KristyHart

Hiya

I am doing ok. Trying my best to not get tempted to test lol. I have till Friday. Oooohhh I soooooooooooo hope its worked.

How are you?

xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Fx for you! Im fine thanks, nothing gonna start with me for a while yet, so im just lurking on here waiting to see how all you other herts and essex ladies get on. Well roll on friday for you, and I hope it's good news!!!
x


----------



## fluffystar

Hi ladies,

This thread just caugt my eye as I am waiting to start the short protocol at H&E for IVF#2 (we did the long protocol last time).

I hope everyone is ok?

Fluffy x


----------



## chichifab

Hi all,

Sorry for a late update ladies, unfortunately I got a BFN. We will be trying again in September/October. 

Good luck to you all.


----------



## KristyHart

Sorry to hear that chichi. Are you feeling positive for your next round?

I am 9dp2dt now and really scared to do my poas Friday morning :dohh: I have been reading that most people have a planned bETA? I wasn't told about this. Just told to book a docs appointment on the Friday as I will need more suppositories if I get a positive? I imagine the doc will send me for a blood test?


----------



## schoolteacher

really sorry to hear about your bfn chichi, I can't imagine how that must feel after ivf. I hope that you are coping ok with it.xx


----------



## _Nell

Chichi - I am so sorry for your BFN - how are you doing? :hugs:

I can't remember did you get a frostie to try with a FET?

Kristy - :flower: not long now, I'm impressed your holding out to test! Our clinic don't do betas for BFN's on HPT's.....I guess they would if you get a BFP though. I wasn't even told to book a Dr's appointment :shrug: in case i needed more progesterone.

Schoolteacher - when do you start? are you on the long or short protocol? 

I finally O'd a little late after my failed IVF - fingers crossed we'll be having IVF 2 if my baseline scan and bloods look good in about 2 weeks.


----------



## KristyHart

_Nell: I just called the clinic and she said you only have the beta for specific reasons so its not needed for me :shrug: Basically if its positive, I go onto docs and then back to clinic for a 7 week scan. If its negative then I call them to arrange a follow up and discuss starting our next cycle. Cos my eggs are poor, they will appeal the 6 month wait that NHS have between fresh cycles. So fingers crossed I can get in for September.

Thats great news you can start again soon. Fingers crossed number 2 is successful for you

Xxx


----------



## fluffystar

:hugs: chichi

xx


----------



## schoolteacher

_Nell said:


> Chichi - I am so sorry for your BFN - how are you doing? :hugs:
> 
> I can't remember did you get a frostie to try with a FET?
> 
> Kristy - :flower: not long now, I'm impressed your holding out to test! Our clinic don't do betas for BFN's on HPT's.....I guess they would if you get a BFP though. I wasn't even told to book a Dr's appointment :shrug: in case i needed more progesterone.
> 
> Schoolteacher - when do you start? are you on the long or short protocol?
> 
> I finally O'd a little late after my failed IVF - fingers crossed we'll be having IVF 2 if my baseline scan and bloods look good in about 2 weeks.

Hello! They told me it would be short protocol. Waiting to be matched with a lady as will be sharing my eggs. Will be having icsi and fx will be matched soon so can start sept/oct? -at a guess. Also just waiting for the last of the blood tests to come back and have counselling appointment next friday!

I'm sorry your 1st attempt failed! Why was that do you think?-I know their isn't always a reason. Your treatment is through the nhs? I hope you don't have to wait too long and can get going with it asap!x


----------



## KristyHart

BFN :cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## schoolteacher

KristyHart said:


> BFN :cry::cry::cry::cry:

Oh no! Is it maybe too early? Or defo bfn for good? Im so sorry it hasn't worked, I hope that you are ok (Im sure your not ok though I know I wouldn't be)x


----------



## KristyHart

I had a sleepness night and then spent all morning in tears. So glad I booked the day off work. Hubby went in for an hour and then come home bless him.

I am better now. Just trying to be positive for round 2. I have booked in for acupuncture to start 6th August and aiming to lose half a stone in a month ready to hopefully start again in September.

I just think now the clinic know my body and so may have a better idea on what to do next. I imagine a higher dose of drugs to get more eggies? :shrug:

I have alot happening in August with 21st party, joint hen/stag weekend and my anniversay weekend so maybe I can have a fun August and look forward to a fresh start in September.

It is so heart wrenching though to act pregnant for 2 weeks (no horse riding, not lifting etc etc) and then its all gone :shrug:

BUT, when it does happen, my baby will be all the more precious :hugs:


----------



## schoolteacher

KristyHart said:


> It is so heart wrenching though to act pregnant for 2 weeks (no horse riding, not lifting etc etc) and then its all gone :shrug:
> 
> :

I think that must be the hardest thing definately...

I'm glad you have a nice august planned!x


----------



## _Nell

Kristy :hugs: I am so sorry for your BFN hun. We herts and essex ladies didn't have a good run did we - fx for us all for round 2. Are you funded, I hope so :flower:

School teacher - I'm short protocol too, not funded though :nope: I'm not sure why it failed, I had a 2day transfer of 2 embryos, one of which was grade 1. We did have some fertilization issues though, i got 24eggs but only 2 fertilised - which was a real shock.
Keep us updated on your cycle and good luck :flower:


----------



## KristyHart

Hey _Nell

Thank you :hugs: No guess it just wasn't our time :shrug: Yes I am NHS. So have 2 more fresh cycle tries.

Are you trying anything different this next cycle? I am waiting to hear if I can start in September. I really hope so.

I am starting acupuncture next Saturday and hope that may help a bit. I am not overweight but I would like to lose half a stone at least by end of August. 

My eggies fertilised ok as we had ICSI, but the quality of the eggs were not great :shrug:

Fingers crossed its 2nd time lucky for us xxx


----------



## _Nell

Kristy, I'm not doing anything different really, I have no weight to lose and eat well, take my vits etc. DH is taking vits and cut alcohol.

I'm thinking of acupuncture, I didn't/don't believe in it tbh as the studies show no real evidence - BUT my lining was poor so it's worth a shot! I'm going to ask the clinic if there's one they can recommend/close by - i'm not sure about doing it while stimming/cycling though tbh. I might just try it beforehand and see what I think first.


----------



## chichifab

Kirsty I am so sorry for bfn. Trust me, I know exactly how you feel. Don't worry we will be successful on our round 2. 

Nell I'm excited that you are about to start round 2. All the best hun and I am sure you will make it this time round. 

Schoolteacher you should be starting soon as they are normally quick in finding a match. They found me one in two days, maybe it's because of my ethnicity 

As for me, I'm glad to say goodbye to July!! Its been a rollacoster full of emotions. Honestly I didnt think a failed ivf was going to hit me this bad. On top of it all, I have had 2 family members announce their pregnancies and my best friend announced her pregnancy after trying for 2 weeks!!! I am happy for them but also full of envy that they didn't have to try too had. Within a week of finding out about my failed ivf, my company announced that I was one of the people being made redundant. But they changed their minds a few days ago and I still have a job for now. 
I have gone from a person who has a lot of pma to an emotional wimp!!! Hubby has been great bless him, he was considering taking me to Cuba for a holiday but it won't work with ivf round two to contend with. 

Now were are we going from here? Well we are going for our follow up in over a weeks time. Hubby and I are hopping to convince the clinic to put more than one embryo back to give us more chances. Hubby and I are looking to go on holiday on the 2ww to help me relax. It's looking that we start our next cycle in September depending on my next af. 

Hope everyone is feeling positive for their ivf round xxx

P.S sorry for rambling on!!


----------



## _Nell

Chichi, the BFN is hard isn't it? I felt bad, then better, then now there are days when I feel it hits me all over again.
I think a holiday in the TWW sounds lovely - I know I have to make more plans next time to keep my mind busy but be relaxed.

I might be wrong but I don't believe the clinic will budge on the 1 blasto policy for under 35's - though I too hope they do! I'm not sure if you're NHS funded but I know that restricts them as the NHS insists on only 1 embryo......though i'm private and it still made no difference. It sucks though for what we pay/go through tbh.


----------



## chichifab

Hi Nell,

I know what you mean about the clinic not budging on the one transfer I was going to try my luck. I am doing my first nhs round.

Isn't it silly that the clinic doesn't do betas? I would prefare that to poas as I am tired of seing bfn.......anyway I gusse its all the same.

Nell when do you start down regulating?


----------



## _Nell

I don't down reg Chichi. straight to stimms because of my low reserve.

I've got a week or so to wait for AF and then have my pre-checks (scan and bloods) to make sure i'm cyst free etc. They told me to prepare myself for not being able to cycle this time, as my body may not yet have recovered from IVF 1.


----------



## KristyHart

Hey Herts ladies

Can you believe I went into work today and got told that the company has shut !!! Made redundant there and then. Not even been paid for last month :cry: They couldnt of done it to me at a worse time.


----------



## _Nell

OMG Kristy, what a shock for you!

Really terrible that theyv'e not paid you or given you notice or anything :(


----------



## KristyHart

I know I am in shock :shrug: They have been so great with allowing me time off for IVF and stuff all paid and not out of my holiday time. And now this :cry:

Really not my time. I got stuck in the head by a wasp Saturday too :dohh:

Anyway back to baby stuff... I am going to try and beg H & E to put more than one in. IF more than one makes it. I know the NHS sometime allow it if the chances are very slim. I am waiting to hear how long I have to wait for my 2nd try.

xxx


----------



## KristyHart

Just been told I have to wait 6 months for my next round :cry::cry:


----------



## _Nell

Oh Kristy, I'm so sorry you have the 6month wait hun. I hope that it comes around faster than you think - Christmas is in the middle which may help take your mind a little off the wait maybe?

I've just noticed your siggy - sorry to see you also have low egg reserve - me too, it sucks. Did they do an AMH blood test for you?


----------



## schoolteacher

Oh Kirsty, your not have a good time of it are you? That is horrible about your job, i can't believe they would do that with no warning!
What a horrible pain that you have to wait 6 months-is that the nhs that has enforced that? Gosh what a drag, as if we don't all have to wait enough!


----------



## schoolteacher

chichifab said:


> Schoolteacher you should be starting soon as they are normally quick in finding a match. They found me one in two days, maybe it's because of my ethnicity

Chichi that is so quick! Im still waiting for the last of the bood test results to come back on friday then hopefully they will really get going with finding someone! I wonder if they might have chosen someone already but just can't say until all bloods are back!

How are you feeling today? I hope you don't me asking but did you find out whether the other lady was successful? what worries me about egg sharing is that I won't be successful but the other lady will. Don't get me wrong because that would be brilliant for the other lady and of cause that's the whole point is to help someone, but I just think it would be hard to take.
Did you say your next try is nhs? how come your first wasn't? they won't fund me because dh has children-well 19, 21 and 24! 
In fact the nhs are so crappy that our gp refused to even do the sti blood tests for my dh so he was forced to go the the lcoal gum clinic instead! The centre did all my mine obviously but it was to save having to pay for dh's.

xx


----------



## KristyHart

_Nell - No they never did that AMH? I have my follow up appointment on 17th August. I had high FSH of 17 before they started. Thats all they did :shrug:

The 6 month wait is not fair although considering my recent job loss, maybe it is what I need right now? I am looking to train as a dog groomer and set up on my own so I guess this gives me the freedom to get it done now. I have a busy August and my 30th in September and like you say schoolteacher, we have xmas in between. And already it is only 5 months away (if they go from the start of my first ivf) I am not sure why the NHS put that rule in place? I have to go to my doctor tomorrow to ask them to start appeal process. But the clinic didnt seem hopeful :cry:

My luck has to change soon surely

How are the rest of you doing?

xxx


----------



## _Nell

Kristy - that's odd re the AMH test as I was told by the clinic I had to have it before starting treatment (along with rubella, chlamydia and STI bloods). Maybe it's because the nhs doesn't cover it. It was quite pricey at £80.

Re the wait, I think it's because of the waitlist, to 'give everyone a go', if you had 3 in a row it might mean the next on the waitlist has a longer wait - at least that's how my Dr explained it.


----------



## _Nell

Kristy & Chichi - have you both had your cycle follow up appointments? Can I ask who you saw, my original consultant (mohammed) has left and it seems Daniel has too.

I didn't find my follow up very useful tbh - ended up explaining my own notes of things i'd already gone through at first consult, v frustrating. If it hadn't been 'free' I probably would have refused to pay. I'm wondering if I should mention it to the clinic, I have so many q's still that I'm going to have to ask one of the nurses I think.


----------



## KristyHart

_Nell

I have my follow up booked in for 17th August. My consultant is David so I will be seeing him on that date.

I am mainly going so I feel I am still doing something and to ask if they will do 2 embies nxt time :shrug:

What did they say to you? For my hubby to go he will have to take time off unpaid which we cant really afford to do as I am now job less. Would it benifit if he was there or not?

xxx


----------



## _Nell

From my consult it wasn't really worth either of us being there, definitely not DH in any case, it was 20 minutes and my Q's got cut short as he kept looking at the clock :(

I'm sorry to sound cynical but I think it's a pre-cursor to make sure you're going to use the clinic for round 2.

I didn't expect answers, but I did expect more information on how my cycle went and more discussion.
Instead he started by asking me 'so, what happened?' and I said we got a BFN, good no. of eggs but poor lining and poor fertilization. He then started asking about my fibroids - old ground- I kept having to point out my history and the paperwork from my own file.
He assumed we had male fertility issues (from the fertilization) but when I queried the excellent SA's he was surprised. He got some info wrong - at least I think it was - he told me my FSH and AMH would now be much worse after 1 round of IVF - WTF? Really? Surely not?! Honestly he asked more q's than he gave answers. At one point he suggested maybe doing the long protocol for round 2, which could have been interesting but he didn't have any reason 'why' it would be worth changing protocol for me.
He also wasted a good 5 minutes asking why we couldn't be NHS funded and I had to explain that to him, nice that he was concerned for our finances but not helpful tbh. He did say they would give me estrace after EC next time to boost my lining, but no explanation why this wasn't done for round 1 when they realised it was a problem pre trigger.
Maybe it was just a bad day (it wasn't David btw). 
I have figured enough about IVF though to know it's 'pot luck' to an extent so I'm not too worried we don't know the detail but am just prepared to have another bash!


----------



## chichifab

Hey herts ladies,

Schoolteacher I didnt really ask whether the other lady was successful or not. We didn't really want to know as we don't know how we could have handled it. We chose to know as little as possible. With regards to hubby's test, our GP did them for us. We have been lucky to have a very helpful GP. We decided to go for the egg share before the Nhs as we didn't know how long we were going to be on the nhs waiting lists ( as it happens we had our funding through when I had aready started the sharing cycle). I'm sure you will be starting as soon as September as recipients are not had for them to find. 

Kirsty I am so sorry to here about your job. My job is not safe either. It's also a shame you will have to wait 6 months for cycle 2. I know it's hard, but look on the brighter side; at least your are getting 3 Nhs cycles, some ladies can't even get any in other pcts. Working for yourself sounds great as you won't have to ask for time off while having ivf scans. 

Nell my follow up is next week on the 10th august and to be honest I even forgot about it. Don't get me wrong the clinic is good but sometimes I felt as if they always rushed in appointments and scans. It is frustrating!! When I had a risk of OHSS, I didn't get much info and advice, I had to google it for more info. Everytime I had a question, I had to leave a message for a nurse to call me back. 

I really want to be a mommy just all you ladies that I am willing to go through just about anything.


----------



## schoolteacher

Oh no chichi and nell-both your posts are making herts and essex not sound so good anymore, i'm worried now! -don't get me wrong tho I like to hear the truth! I hope when your start your next cycles they have more time for you!

Nell-i'm worried about my lining not getting thick enough as my periods only last 1-2days max. Does anyone else have this problem?
Chichi-I think you did the right thing not finding out about the other lady. David also said to me my risk of ohss will be high due to pcos? Eeek I hope not it can be really dangerous -so I understand. they defo should have given you much more info on that.

We are not nhs funded as dh has children-they are young adults not children! Even tho doing egg share its still gonna cost a bit due to needing icsi and prob needing pesa/tese. :(


----------



## _Nell

schoolteacher - honestly I think every clinic has it's faults tbh. It's compounded when you're paying out of pocket like us because we expect 5 star treatment, well at least 3 right?! if it were that bad I wouldn't go back ;)
Honestly the nurse staff are lovely, the consultants (I've seen 3) are a mixed bunch, I really liked my first (he left), not so much the temp and the head guy gives me the sense of a man who really knows his stuff, v technical.
If you want my honest opinion though and i've read others having similar views on the clinic, it's great for 'standard' IVf and 'standard' patients, but if you get to your 3rd failure with them or something out of the ordinary is suspected then it's possibly best to look for a new clinic - as you can when you're privately funded. They do IVF that's tried, tested and proven - a good thing- but they don't do some of the newer procedures, medications and testing.

Re the lining, my periods are similar. Ordinarily the extra meds will do the trick though for your lining and they'll monitor it on scans. Thin lining is quite rare i'm told.


----------



## schoolteacher

Thanks Nell-very informative!


----------



## KristyHart

Hey Herts Ladies

I have not been around lately. Just need to get my head straight a bit.

I have come to the conclusion that with my redundancy, the 6 month wait for my next IVF is not a bad thing. Well its just 5 months now :thumbup: I have been wanting to go into dog grooming and set up business on my own so now I have the chance to do it, I am gonna grab it with both hands. And maybe by the time I can start IVF again, I will be up and running and not have anything to worry about.

I have to say, everyone I have dealt with at the clinic have been amazing. But I do push for the answers I need. I hope they can be helpful at my follow up too. I have 2 NHS tries left and I will stay at herts for both of these. They just make me feel comfortable. 

I am very excited for those of you starting soon and I will pop back every now and then to see your progress so keep this thread going :thumbup:

Take care ladies xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Just bumping this thread! and also to say that I will be starting treatment early sept as they have found me a recipient to egg share with! anyone else also about to have treatment and h and e?x


----------



## fluffystar

Hi ST - I should be starting the first week of sep too at H&E on short protocol. Lets hope we are successful!
Fluffy x


----------



## _Nell

I'm hoping to start asap but unfortunately I have cysts from my first cycle. I'm scanning again at next AF and see if there still there.....FX I can start september, if not october.

I have also since found I likely have endometriosis as a big endo cysts has appeared after IVF1.....so I now have the joy of having anaesthetic to drain that on the first day of stimming.


----------



## KristyHart

Lucky ladies. I wish I could start again that soon.

Good luck to you all

Nell I hope things get fixed quick for you xxxxxxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Oh no nell! what a pain! it's not good that ivf has caused that? I hope you get it sorted it asap. I have an appointment on the 30th august and they said on the phone about starting 'early sept' so can anyone tell me what might happen at this appointment? Thanks. x


----------



## _Nell

Is it your TIA nurse appointment?

They go through forms to sign and give you a bit of a talk through the drugs (and sometimes a demo) if so :)


----------



## schoolteacher

I reckon it must be that then yeah! I hope so because don't want to have to travel down again before it all starts, i'm thinking this is the last one before stimming will start?x

OOh another question-with the drugs, do they give them to you to take home, or do they get delivered to your house? Thanks!

PS: What's TIA?


----------



## _Nell

Sorry meant to put it in brackets, TIA stands for treatment information appointment.
It's the run through with the nurse before starting.

Drugs wise they give them to you at the clinic. I'm not sure how it works with NHS patients (the same maybe) but with private they give you enough drugs to last until the next scan / apppointment. That way it breaks the cost down so it's a little (yeah right, £100's still!) each visit and also if they adjust your meds you don't end up with too much / too little drugs left over.
It's also less overwhelming because you won't be given a whole heap of different drugs in one go!

Are you doing the long or short protocol?


----------



## _Nell

I don't think I could hate the witch and my cycles more than I do right now. This cycle has been just plain stupid since my CD3 scan and bloods showed cysts, I appear to have ovulated before CD6 - WTF?!

Anyway, I've had 11 days of high temps so based on previous cycles that brings me to having AF on saturday......the clinic is closed bank hol monday so it looks like i'll have to wait another cycle anyway, even if my cysts have gone :(

Is there anything you ladies can think of I can do/take to bring AF on tomorrow or make her wait until Sunday.....urgh my timing just sucks.


----------



## schoolteacher

Oh dear Nell! I have wondered what happens if timing for something falls on the weekend!
I haven't heard of anyone ovulating on cd6 but I guess is possible as they say it's possible to get pregnant when your on your period. Still seems crazy though but if the temps confirm it....
I don't know any tips for bringing on/stopping AF-Google it? sorry not much help. 
I keep worrying that I will be made to wait another cycle too-The lady I spoke to on the phone said early september but she is not the lady I normally talk to (sarah the egg share coordinator). I emailed sarah in the end to ask her what would happen at this next appointment and she just said that we would sign forms and plan the dates for my cycle. She didn't mention drugs so it's worrying me now that it's not going to be September! Arrgh if im not worrying about one thing i'm worrying about something else!

PS: I'm short protocol and I'm egg sharing so not nhs, kinda private I guess as we still have to pay hfea fee, icsi fee, pese/pesa (whichever one it is), and maybe (if the option comes up-freezing embies. Still a lot less than the full ivf fee.xxxxx


----------



## _Nell

oops double post!


----------



## _Nell

Ding dong the witch is here (from wizard of oz but with new words!) It seems posting my whinge on here was sufficient, 2 hours later the witch arrived......so long stupid 17day cycle!
Had my scan this morning and good news, well semi-good but i'm just relieved. I now only have 1 cyst on each ovary and they are much smaller, only 17mm each - hoorah for progress!

The clinic will proceed this cycle if i wish to, but i'm nervous, I know things go pear shaped along the way but i sort of like to start off with things being good. We're waiting for bloods to see if the cysts have boosted my E2 levels and will decide tonight. Either way I'm just thrilled that my body appears to be getting closer to normal after the first IVF.

ST - I don't know much about donor cycles but I know your dates have to line up with the receiver. So depending on their situation you both need to be on Cd3 at the same time, usually one of you would have BCP's I think to try time it right I think?

Short protocol is pretty fast so I hope you'll still be good for starting in september. You'll probably have one more appointment before actually starting injections (they start on CD3). You'll have the one i've had today on CD1 or 2 of your cycle, a scan to check you are cysts free, thin lining, follicle count and good to go.

It's nice that you have one contact at the clinic though, they are all lovely but there are a lot of nurses - I seem to see/speak with different every time.


----------



## KristyHart

Hey ladies

Just wanted to say good luck with your cycles.

I was holding on to hope that I may b one of the lucky ones who fall naturally the month after my failed ivf, but oh noooooooooooo af came yesterday. Kind of good news that IVF hasn't messed my cycles up I spose.

I am half preparing myself to having an egg donar. I know I have 2 more tries on NHS, but just in case, I need to prepare myself.

Hope you are all well.

Good news Nell that your cysts are clearing xx


----------



## _Nell

My bloods came back, I'm so confused - have to decide if i'm going to start by tomorrow, or wait for another month.

So my FSH is 9.7.....it's been tested 3 times before and been 7.
My E2 was 259, the clinic require less than 250 'but will let me in'.
Plus I still have the 2 cysts.

I'm gutted by my FSH, I don't know if this is it, my FSH is rising now suddenly or if it's all connected to the cysts/ post IVF cycle oddness and I should just wait for next month when things are better.

Decisions, decisions :?


----------



## schoolteacher

OOh Nell what a hard decision, i'm not sure what I would do! Instant decision I think I would go for it, but only you can decide. However I understand what you are saying about wanting to start off with nothing wrong!! It seems if the clinic are happy-they would say no if they had doubts surely? Have you decided yet? GL with deciding-it must be hard not having much time to make your decision!
It defo could be the cysts or previous ivf thats has affected your fsh...
What's E2?
x


----------



## schoolteacher

_Nell said:


> ST - I don't know much about donor cycles but I know your dates have to line up with the receiver. So depending on their situation you both need to be on Cd3 at the same time, usually one of you would have BCP's I think to try time it right I think?
> 
> Short protocol is pretty fast so I hope you'll still be good for starting in september. You'll probably have one more appointment before actually starting injections (they start on CD3). You'll have the one i've had today on CD1 or 2 of your cycle, a scan to check you are cysts free, thin lining, follicle count and good to go.
> 
> It's nice that you have one contact at the clinic though, they are all lovely but there are a lot of nurses - I seem to see/speak with different every time.

Yeah i'm on bcp, I don't know if the other lady is too. The thing is I'm gonna be on cd2 (technically) on the 30th which is when my appointment is! (as i'm in the 7 pill free days now and then on monday (the 29th) will start the next pill pack of 21 pills. However I'm meant to have a bleed in these 7 days off but I haven't:shrug: -I know some people don't get periods on bcp so hope that's ok??

Luckily, because I'm egg sharing I have one main contact at the clinic-the egg share co-ordinator-I bet she is fed up with me emailing her all the time, ha ha!!!


----------



## schoolteacher

bump! and also just to say i'm starting stimms on the 19th sept! anyone else want to join H & E short protocol chat?x


----------



## _Nell

Sorry ST I missed your post the other day. Great news you have dates :)

Can I ask, how come you're doing the short protocol? Do you have high fsh/low amh?
I always thought i'd be excluded from being an egg donor but wondering if maybe i wouldn't.

I went ahead and started this cycle, day 7 of stimms today. I have only 5 follicles, oh and 2 big fat cysts and an endometrioma - quite the little gang in my ovaries.
My lining is thin again, but better than last time so i'm happy - today it was 7.7mm (it only reached 7mm last cycle), I'm hopeful I'll reach 8mm and well every mm counts to help implantation so i'll take anything more than last cycle :)

I'm not too worried about only having 5 follicles, if there's one thing ivf1 taught me it's that numbers follicle wise mean nothing, everything can change at any point of the 'game' (and it did last time!) and there's really diddly-squat I can do!


----------



## Please

Nell hi-jacking this thread, to say I was looking out for you as I think u also had total failure to fertilise like me on our first cycle. Just to let you no last time I had 29 eggs collected but none fertilised with IVF, this cycle only had two follicles for the most part of stimming then another two popped up. They were able to ICSI 2 of the 4, both fertilised and 1 four cell grade four (the best for day 2) was transferred this morning. The other was a 2 cell and frozen. I hope this reassures you with the fertilisation and small aountof follicles. Best of luck x


----------



## _Nell

Great that you had such good quality Please and a frostie too! - good luck :)


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi Nell! pleased that all is going well for you considering the cysts etc! Like Please said you should be fine with 5 follies and who knows you may still get more! I do worry about what my lining will do also-what is the ideal thickness for this do you know? That seems positive that your lining is already more than it was last time and you still have time yet for further increases!!
Im not sure what my exact fsh and amh levels were but was told they were 'very good'. I think they said they wanted the amh to be high which it was. I was told I was on short protocol because of having pcos but they didn't explain why that is.
What originally made you think you wouldn't be suitable for egg sharing? hormone levels?

How are you feeling today? 
I can't wait to start stimms (not that I wanna inject myself every day I just want to get started!!) it's been so long coming...
xx


----------



## _Nell

Hi ST, they like the lining to be 8mm or more ideally. I don't think i'm a candidate for egg sharing because i don't have many eggs really......imagine paying for someones cycle for them to only give you 1 or 2 eggs!

Stimms going fine but I don't feel much happening compared to last time, I suppose it's because last time i had 24 eggs so felt like a fat hen with 2 dozen eggs inside ;)


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi nell has it going? Hope you are alright!
With your last ivf then did the growing eggs give you a fat tummy? because mine is a bit fat already! I will look preganant even if I'm not!!!!!x


----------



## _Nell

Hi ST things are going well, some not-so-good bits and some good so on the whole 'ok' - thanks for asking.

Last cycle with 24 eggs I was a little bloated (I'm slim so I guess it doesn't take much for the follies to fill me!). I was pretty uncomfortable in the last couple of days pre EC and very sore (empty saggy ovaries!) and even more bloated after EC for 3 or 4 days.

I had EC yesterday and we got 16 eggs this round, which was a surprise as I hadn't felt much happening. Unfrotunately my lining went backwards to only 7mm, same as IVF1....I'm really gutted about that, no good having an embie if you've nowhere snuggly to put it.

Because we had poor fertilization last time (but no MF issues) we tried icsi this time. Of 16 eggs only 12 were mature, 2 collapsed at the point of doing the icsi and overnight 8 have fertilized. So one big fat hurdle jumped, praying they start to divide today and we make it to a day 3 transfer.

This time I have resisted POAS after trigger just to see the BFP :)

How are you? Are you BCPing yet?


----------



## schoolteacher

Hiya! I will pray for a 3 day transfer for you! try not to worry about the lining i'm sure it will be enough!
Hope they are happily dividing right this second!
I didn't know you got a bfp on a stick after trigger but I suppose you would! interesting!

yeah I have been on bcp for weeks now, come off it on monday and start stimms on 19th as long as scan is fine (starting stimms on same day off scan apparently!)
xxx


----------



## KristyHart

Hi Ladies

Just popped on to see how you are all doing.

Good luck Nell, keep us informed xxx


----------



## _Nell

Thanks Kristie - how are you doing?

Thanks ST, yes I tested after trigger, just to see what a BFP looked like on my first cycle. I used a FRER test and was deeply disappointed after injecting 10,000IU of HCG into my system to only see the faintest of squinters! Would have been amazing to have been real though.

So day 2 today - I transfered on day 2 last cycle so this feels an important hurdle. Unfortunately 3 didn't make it overnight and so now I have 5. My drop off rate is unusually high apparently :(
Of the 5, 1 is not looking good and will likely arrest today. Fingers crossed the other 4 will stay strong and make it to day 3.

I would really love to be someone who has frosties, i think my lining could do better in a FET cycle, but I know frosties are rare and talking to the embryologist the ydon't even freeze everything that makes it to blast like the US clinics, instead they only freeze top grade blasts.


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi Nell! Yay for getting to day2, what a shame that you have lost some but fx, if one more goes the 4 remaining will be top quality for you! I would be nervous losing that many, but we just got to remember it's quality not quantity! Keep positve and visaulise your embies dividing and getting stronger!
They only have one more day, just keep thinking that! And what a fab surprise if the rest make it to excellent grade blasto's again can become frosties!
If we have the opportunity we will freeze too!
let me know how it goes tommorrow will be thinking off you!x


----------



## _Nell

Hi ST - all 5 made it to day 3 which was a surprise, so the clinic wanted to push for blast.
2 made it to blast and 2 others were early blast, so still 'alive' but not quite where they should be.
They weren't the best quality blasts but nevertheless I have one inside me, the others they'll leave overnight to day 6 to see if they catch up but suspect they aren't good enough to freeze.


----------



## KristyHart

Hi Nell

Well done on doing so well. Fingers crossed for you. If I get what you have on my next cycle, I will be very pleased.

Keep us informed

xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi Nell! yeah will be pleased with a blasto! well done! great news? How ru feeling? ru having any time off? did you take time off after ec? i'm trying to decide what to do.

Hi Kirsty? how ru?
x

AFM-I cried this afternoon on the way home, it's just all getting too much these last couple of days. It has taken me 2 days to get to speak to the person I needed at the clinic and when I did they said we might have to change my start day on monday as they didn't think my reciepient lady hadn't gotten her period yet. I just felt so upset, like we are not as important as the other lady because we are just the donor!!!

Anways I couldn't ring again so got my DH to ring again and explain I was upset as I was told to stop the pill on monday which I did as they said I have to be off the pill 7 days beofre starting. DH pointed out that I would be off the pill for 7 days by then and they were like oh ok then, stick with monday! (the lady will have had AF by then so it's fine!)
FFS!!! why did she mention it in the first place if it didn't really matter! I was so upset all afternoon and it is really hard to teach a lesson when you just want to go home an cry! I know that without the egg share scheme we wouldn't be able to have ivf but I still hate and get upset by having to get inline with someone elses schedule........ 

thinking of you Nell and sending stickiness!x


----------



## chichifab

Hi all?

I am so behind!! Nell I am really excited for u!! How is everyone??

Well, I start stimulating again as soon as AF arrives which should be on the 28th september. 

I will be right behind you schoolteacher and keep us updated Nell


Xxx


----------



## _Nell

Kristy - thanks hun. Like you i had a 2 day trasnfer last cycle as I only had 2 embryos. It's wowed me how different 2 cycles can be (I was on the same protocol and meds too!) It's given me a boost that even if this cycle doesn't work I can try again and be in with a shot :)

ST - that all sucks! I can't believe it too them so long to get back to you, surely all your info should be on file and any of the nurses can return the call? I always leave a message and get a call back in a couple of hours.....even if it's just to say they don't have an answer but will ask a consultant. The timing side of donation is hard, I've read of a few people who go back and forth on if and when it's happening. Fingers crossed your lady gets AF on time - is she waiting to start it naturally or has she been on bcp too? It makes more sense if they timed you both with bcp for ease really.

Chichi - good luck with your next cycle. Are they doing anything different for you? Did you have any extra tests done inbetween in the end? I know you got a BFN but asides that embryo wise you had a really good 1st cycle, fingers crossed this one is your BFP :)

AFM: I don't really do rest, well not bed rest or anything. But i'm trying not to lift things. TMI but i've not really being having BM's since ER, just 1 in 5 days! I really just dont feel i need to go even though i'm eating normally. I really wish I had got back to normal there before ET but nevermind.
I'm going on hols on friday to help pass a little of the TWW - just to the coast in norfolk with DH and our doggies.
Normally I walk 1-2 hours a day and on hols we might do 3 hours or more a day (with a pub lunch in the middle!). The clinic say this is fine, but I don't know if i should be resting more, OTOH it's just walking, not running or anything? Resating is time to think, and I feel worrying must be as bad for an embryo as walking lots is!


----------



## KristyHart

Im good thank you. Concentrating on setting my business up after my redundancy. Its going well. I am also getting as much time as I can with my horse before my 2nd round in January.

I am sure walks will be fine hun, better to be out in the frsh air I believe. I wont be working for anyone else by my next cycle so I tend to chill through the whole process. I am booked to start accupuncture in November and I am going on a boot camp course starting monday to shed some pounds. (well hopefully a stone) Im not over weight but I know it all helps so why not.

I get to call the clini in October to book our TIA for December so we can get started straight away when my cycle starts in January as we think it will be the 1st week In Jan.

I was on 375 gonal f last time and they said they were going to increase it so hopefully I will get more than 5 eggs taken. I had some slow growers and risked losing the bigger ones if we waited longer for the to catch up.

Well good luck to all you H & E ladies. Lets hope they do us proud this time round

Xxxxxxx


----------



## _Nell

Kristie - wow at boot camp, i'll bet you'll be the slimmest there, you don't look like you need it at all. Great news about the TIA and getting the ball rolling so you are all good to go.
With my first cycle i had only 3 follicles and then small slow growers like you, unlike with you though the consultant took the risk of letting the big ones 'go' though and we ended up with 24 eggs (but then found we had fertilization problems).....fingers crossed the extra meds will do the trick for you, but then tbh you can have better results on the same meds sometimes anyway, it's just luck a lot of the time and are think after your patient wait you are due some good luck :)


----------



## chichifab

kirsty - glad you are getting the ball rolling and I know what you mean about not having to ask anyone for time off for scans. 

Nell - I was going to have those blood tests but the nurse said that she will ask the consultant to prescribe me some baby asprin and other drugs to help with implantation this time arround. This way we save some money and only pay for the drugs as opose to paying for the tests and drugs. They say I will be on the same protocal as before and possibly the same dosage 150ml gornal F. I am hoping and praying I respond to it the way I did on my first cycle.


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi girls! chichi great to hear from you, thats fab you are starting again soon!
Kirsty-Wow boot camp! would love to go on one but I hear there are quite expensive? great news for early jan start!

Nell-I'm not sure if the other lady was on bcp, we still seem to be on track for a monday start as I hadn't heard anything else. I think she may have down regged actually and was just waiting for her AF from that, but her scan had shown what they had wanted to see whatever that is! (that AF was on the way and dr was successful I guess!)

How u feeling? I think walking will be fine if that's what you normally do, enjoy!!!!
xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Bump! anyone on this still? im on day 6 of stimms!x


----------



## fluffystar

Hi ST,

Im still around :flower: 
I didnt go ahead this cycle as hubby starts a part time uni course and would have been away at egg collection time, bummer! Trying for the next cycle in octber though.

How is it going so far? Im not sure what to expect with a short protocol as did the long one last time. How many scans are you having?

Fluffy x


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi! 3 scans in total before ec. I had one on the day I started stimms last monday, the second was on friday (all good roughly 20 follies, lining is good) and my next is on tuesday when they will decide when to do trigger. EC will prob be friday 30th.
Its all very quick to be honest which is a plus compared to long protocol! GL for october! Its just around the corner!x


----------



## fluffystar

Sounds like its all going great! Im glad its so quick, the long protocol is quite drawn out isnt it?

I shall watch this space then  xxx


----------



## chichifab

Hi girls,

I'm still arround, I started stimmulating today. Let the fun begin!!


----------



## KristyHart

Good luck ladies. Im still waiting for January lol

Has anyone heard from Nell?

xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi chichi! how is stimminng?

Hi Kirsty! I hadn't heard from Nell so did a little search and unfortunately found her in the failed ivf thread......so I guess she was unsuccessful (nell if you read this hope you don't mind me saying) I was so sorry to find you in that thread, so sorry it didn't work. xxx

kirsty-how is your new business?

Fluffystar-how ru?

AFM-ovaries killing me and ec not til monday! Arrgh!x


----------



## fluffystar

Hi Ladies,
Glad that there are still a few people around on this thread!
Im doing ok thanks ST, I think from the pains today that I ovulated and so that means only a couple of weeks until we start - fingers crossed.

Good luck to any ladies in the midst of a cycle xxxxxxx


----------



## chichifab

Hi Everyone!

ST my stimmulating is ok so far though I am injecting late because I keep forgetting. Anyway I have set an alarm on my phone so that it reminds me. ST good luck with your EC.


----------



## schoolteacher

Awesome you can start soon fluffystar!

Glad stimming going well chichi, how many days in are you? 3? let us know how first scan goes!

RU both on short pro?

I have had so many scans! 4! only expected a couple! anyhow, had one this afternoon and they put back my ec yet again! til tuesday now but defo tuesday as they have given me the suprecur to take home. Today and tommorrow left of gonal-f and cetrotide. 

The clinic is always so busy when we go, with so many different types of people! I look around and wonder if any of them are from baby and bump! :) Would be so cool to meet one of you there but I guess we will never know unless we do a shout out in the waiting room! lol!:haha:
chichi-your not egg sharing this time ru? x


----------



## fluffystar

Hi ST - Glad you have a definite date for EC! Would be great to see someone from the thread at the clinic, I wont be there for a couple of weeks though.

I did the same thing last time..looked around at all the people in the waiting room, wondering what stage they are, how its going, will it work for them etc. We are all going through the same thin but its not something that we can chat to the woman waiting next to you about. Its not the done thing! Weird isnt it?


----------



## schoolteacher

it is weird! no one talks to anyone! yet we all talk on here!x


----------



## fluffystar

I dont think I would mind at all if the woman next to me started talking, besides, you canend up waiting there for ages if they are running behind, it would pass the time. Im sure I wouldnt be brave enough to start the conversation though!!


----------



## chichifab

I am on day 5 of stimulating ST and my second scan is on monday and I will let you know all about it. 

I know what you guys mean about the waiting area. I also wonder why we don't talk to each other there and make friends. I will try next time I go in lol. 

ST I bet you can't wait for EC. 

I am not a jelous person, but my only remaining unpregnant friend told me today that she is 6 weeks pregnant and she wasnt trying. I was so happy for her but deep down I felt so low. Now I have one friend due in dec, another in feb, another in march and another in may. 

The joys of ttc!!!


----------



## schoolteacher

Wow thats a lot of preggo friends chichi! it is hard especially if they weren't trying. If the most non-jealous people would be jealous! Luckily none of mine are pregnant at the moment-plenty of 'friends' on fb though!

GL for scan tommorrow.

Can I ask you something? last night when I went to draw my last shot of gonalf, the stopper came out the bottom of the syringe and I lost half the dose over my lap! So I had 75iu instead of 150iu. As that was my last shot before trigger tonight I don't have anymore. 

*Do you think it matters that I only got half the dose?* I asked this on another thread and a couple of people said to ring the clinic but I don't want to risk them saying I will have to have another day of stimming because I have had enough-in pain, gonna pop soon!

I have lots of follies so hopefully it will be ok, I just hope enough of them are big enough!x


----------



## chichifab

I really don't think it matters ST. If you feel blotted and that it sounds as if they there. You may have some good ones already, the final injections are to make the little ones catch up. Give them a call in the morning to Check, but I wouldn't worry too much about it. 
Good luck for EC! Have you taken any days off from work?

My EC is next week, I will be right behind you.


----------



## _Nell

ST - good luck with EC. I don't think the half dose matters either really, It's just not as scientific a dose as they'd like you to think ;o)

Fluffy - great news you can start again soon.

Kristy - how are you?

Chichi - Hi :) Re the alarm setting - me too on my 2nd cycle, I think in a way it's a good sign as it means we're not obsessing over cycling.

AAM - Sorry I didn't update as ST says my 2nd cycle failed (thank you for updating). I'm doing ok, we tested early on the tuesday at 7dp5dt and it was a really faint squinter on a FRER.....I've never had a squinter before and was secretly hopeful but also knew that it really shouldn't be so faint at 12dpo. Anyway OTD was still a squinter, no darker. I had a blood test and it confirmed a negative, there was some HCG in my system, enough that *something* happened but not enough to indicate an ongoing pregnancy. I suppose maybe something started to implant and give off HCG? So a chemical.

We booked a last minute holiday that day and flew out 2 days later for a week in the carribean, just got back this morning and I only really got onto private messages via email while away.
The holiday was a great thing to do (we also took a week uk break in the TWW which helped too) and although financially it's put our 3rd (and last - eek!) cycle back it was really worth it, I feel pretty 'ok' about my failed cycle and more balanced than I expected. It was valuable time to get perspective on this whole infertility thing I think.

Anyway, as I say our plan is 1 last cycle. I'd like to go in December I think before Christmas, but I'd also like 2 full normal, natural cycles first - plus we have to muster up the money we've now spent on the holiday!

Re the waiting room - I agree!! I hate it's so quiet, I'm so 'ok' with the fact I'm having IVF now and would welcome even just small talk while waiting. I've read every magazine they have! The other week I picked up someones abandoned newspaper as soon as a man went through (wife must have been in EC), then he reappeared so I apologised and we got talking - the receptionist was so surprised and said ' ooh no one ever speaks usually' (in a nice way). I don't know, I see some women/couples looking so serious and worried and I wonder if there's anything I can say to tell them it's not so bad really.


----------



## fluffystar

Hi Nell, Sorry that it didnt work :-( You do sound quite balanced about it all though, im sure the holiday helped. 

We are planning a holiday over christmas afterwards if it doesnt work but then realised we were really looking forward to the holiday and forgetting that it would mean the cycle didnt work if we were going away which was a little backwards! So we will plan 2 holidays: one exotic holiday if it fails and one really nice holiday but a bit nearer with less travel time if it works in case I dont feel so well.

Im ging to try my best to strike up a conversation next time im in the waiting room now. Will let you know how it goes!

ST - Hope EC goes well today xxx


----------



## chichifab

Hi girls,

Nell am glad you enjoyed your holiday! I think a holiday is always a great idea as it puts your mind off things. 

My scan today didn't go very well. The nurse forgot to tell me to take centrotide 2 days ago so I have missed 2 injections. This may result in me ovulating which then mean ab abandoned cycle and waiting 6 months for another try. I don't find out whether I ovulated till Thursday. So fingers crossed I don't ovulate. 

ST hope you EC went well


----------



## _Nell

Fluffy - that sounds a great plan re the holidays, i found it really helped having a fall back of *something* to look forward to.

Chichi - I can't believe they forgot to tell you to take the cetrotide. FX it won't matter - did they give you a dose today? On my first cycle I had 2 x 20mm follicles on day 3, there was some debate over it being too late and maybe giving me a super dose of cetrotide (usual dose is 0.25mg but they do a 3mg injection too) Anyway Michael was happy that if the follicle was still there then I hadn't O'd and starting cetrotide that day would work - it did and I hope and pray it does for you too.

IF you do have to abandon then I'm pretty sure (I have the policy here at home) that a cycle only 'counts' if you make it to EC - so you wouldn't have to wait 6 months. In any case I hope it doesn't come to that - when is your next scan?


----------



## chichifab

Hey Nell,

That makes me feel much better. I pray I don't ovulate. My largest follicle was 14mm another on 13 and the rest around 12. I was also given the 3g centrotide hoping it does the trick. 

I go in for my next scan on Thursday so will find out then whether we go ahead. If we do, the EC will be Monday. 

We asked the nurse whether it will count as a cycle and she said it will on the Nhs. Fingers cross I don't ovulate.


----------



## schoolteacher

Chichi-what a rubbish and upsetting thing to happen! I can't believe they forgot, thats just not good enough! hopefully however you won't ov, 3g cetrotide is a big dose!!! FX for you! what cycle day you on? when would you normally ov? x

Nell-hiya!! glad to hear from you! great you are being so positive, that holiday obviously did you the world of good!! it sounds like a good plan a holiday! I wonder if I can afford one.....oct half term soon!!

Fluffy-good idea on booking a hol! I want one now! when is your next appt? let us know how the talking in the wait room goes!!!xxx

AFM-ec tommorrow, eek!!!x


----------



## chichifab

Hi ST, I bet you are excited about tommorow. 

I am on CD9 and I normally ovulate between Cd 15 and Cd 19 however when you are stimulating it's not the same with a normal cycle as you growing the follicles quicker. 

I have everything crossed that I don't ovulate. 

All the best for you tommorrow. 

Xxx


----------



## fluffystar

Chichi - Thats rubbish, im quite dissapointed in them! Fingers crossed you dont ovulate, the follies sound like they are still at a controllable size so I feel quite positive for you xx

ST - Good luck for tomorrow..what time is it?

Im 4dpo at the mo and expecting AF next wednesday so will phone to arrange a scan then. Hopefully all ok and can start on the stimms at the end of next week.

fluffy x


----------



## _Nell

ST - good luck for today! FX for lots of great quality eggies for you.

Fluffy - ooh not long now, are you doing the short protocol?

Chichi - from those follicle sizes I really think/hope you will be fine. Usually cetrotide is started from day 5 -7 of stimms, but not everyone needs it that early anyway. I started on day 4 on cycle 2 and even then my biggest follicle was 17mm. FX you'll be good to go for monday EC.


----------



## chichifab

Thanks guys! I feel much better today!

Fluffystar not to long to go now!

Nell have you decided whether you will start in november or wait for the newyear?

ST how did it go?


----------



## fluffystar

ST - Hope everything went ok today xx

Nell - Yep short protocol this time. Last time only managed 4 follies, 3 eggs and 1 fertilised :-( Hoping this time round I respond a bit better!

Chichi - Is your next scan thursday? Hope its all loking ok xxx


----------



## chichifab

Yeah fluffystar my next scan is Thursday morning FX it's good news.


----------



## KristyHart

Nell - So sorry it didn't work second time round. You sound very positive though and I am glad you can try again. How long are you going to give it?

Chichi - I hope your scan goes well tomorrow. Can't believe they messed up, I am going to be on the case every step of the way to make sure its all done as it should. I do like to ask alot of questions until I can understand hehe

ST - How are you feeling? And how are your embies doing?

Fluffy - How are you feeling? Excited?

Im doing ok, I have just booked my TIA for 12th December, I am free to try again from 2nd Jan so getting everything done and dusted before hand. Not long now really....is it.... :dohh: We need to get our bloods re done this month and I start accupuncture in November. Still want to loose half a stone so I have my work cut out. I seem to be toning up but not getting any lighter on the scales lol. I seriously need to cut out the chocolate pancakes hehe. :thumbup::thumbup:

Hope you are all ok this blustery morning/afternoon xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Morning all! Sorry I didn't post yesterday.
EC went well, got 18 eggs in the end, selfishly a little disappointed as expected more but I guess some of the follies weren't big enough or empty. It would be ok if all 18 were mine but their not....so 9 for me which is good I know.
The brilliant news however was that DH's sperm has gone up!! from 27 to a million! so he didn't need ssr. We were both shocked and so was the clinic, I thought it would never come back from 27! the bonus is it's saved us £900 which we fully expected to pay out! So now we gonna book a short break with it
Felt very sore last night, and in pain especially when trying to move, shift postitions, get up, walk or wee!!!! During the night was uncomfy but bearable but feel a little better this morning. 

Anways...the clinic rang just after eight am. Of the 9 eggs, 2 weren't mature. So 7 were injected and all 7 have fertilised! Pleased as that is 100% fertilisation!!! fetilisation with icsi is normally 70% apparently. The lady seemed hugely pleased with this so it is good. We could have lost more I suppose. 

fluffy-not long now!

Kirsty-good to hear from you, with christmas coming up before we know it, so will jan!!!x

Chichi-what happened in the end? hope all ok.

nell-how ru?xxx


----------



## fluffystar

ST - Oooh I remember the unconfortableness (is that a word) of weeing after EC!

Kristy - Jan is not so far away, the whole run up to christmas is enough to distract you from the tediousness of the wait!

Yep not long now, im quite excited! Though secretly hoping thatby some miracle we will get BFP this month and now have to try IVF again - foolish and fantasy I know but I can dream


----------



## chichifab

Hi Ladies!

Kisrty nice to here from you, Jan is not far at all!

Hi Nell?

Fluffystar its getting closer!

St thats great! You will be able to get some blast!
I dont find out until tommorrow whether I have ovulated or not.


----------



## _Nell

ST - great news re EC! I recall the peeing pain too on IVF1, urgh it was horrid.

Kristie - yay not too long now until your TIA.

Fluffy - I think we all secretly hope we'll get a BFP before cycling :)

Chichi - Good luck for todays scan.


----------



## chichifab

Hi girls,

I just came back from my scan and it's all good phew! The follicles look good, the largest is 20mm and there are a few that need to catch up. My lining was 12mm which is good, I'm booked in for EC on Monday morning and this time round I will try baby aspirin anyone tried it before? ST feeling any better today?


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all!

Chichi-glad things are going well, 12mm lining that is fab, mine was 10mm in the end. I have heard of other women having baby aspirin.x

AFM-clinic called bout 8.30 again, all 7 embies are still going strong they are all 4 cell! she said they looked 'lovely'!!! which made me smile.
I feel a lot better today! marked improvement from yesterday. However even after the positive call from clinic I'm feeling a bit down, confused about work too (meant to back tommorrow or monday need to ring them).
The reason i'm confused about work is beacuse the women from the clinic mentioned a monday transfer instead of sunday. This would be a 6 day blasto!??? You can't have a 6 day blasto can you???? stupidly I didn't say anything. I'm sure I read somewhere that someone had to have a 6day transfer but it turned out not to be as good as when it was a 5 day??? sorry if I don't make sense but worried. ..


----------



## _Nell

Chichi - that's brilliant news and an excellent lining too! I haven't tried baby aspirin yet.

ST - wow with 7 you have great chance of making it to blast :) I reckon it was probably a slip of the tongue from the embryologist and she counted days wrong - I was told they don't do day 6 transfers so it'll be sunday. When they call you on day 3 they book you in :)

AAM - nothing happening, when i read your ladies updates i wish i was cycling again already too! My O is late like after last time and to top it i seem to have a UTI which isn't budging :(

Sending lots of good luck and babydust for all :)


----------



## fluffystar

Fab news chichi!

ST - Definitely bring it up when they ring you next and make your concerns clear if they do seem to be doing 6 day transfer, though the others are right in that it was probably a slip of the tongue

Im still in fantasy land daydreaming about ringing up the clinic next week to say I wont be needing IVF as im pregnant, ha ha! :rofl:


----------



## schoolteacher

OOooh fluffy star you never know, stranger things have happened!

nell-when to you expect to start again? sorry about uti, I hate them!!! had a spate of them a while back after reaching 27 years of ages never having had one so it was really weird! I'm hoping that the antibiotics I was given to take after ec don't give me thrush because antibiotics always give me thrush!!! :(
I don't think their very strong though so I might get away with it this time!!!!xx


----------



## chichifab

Hi Ladies,

Nell, I was very relieved when they said that I hadn't ovulated. I am trying baby asprin on this cycle as they said it helps with blood supply to the embryo and does not do any harm. Sorry to hear about your uti, I hope you feel better soon xx

ST, as evryone said, ask them when they give you tommorow update because I am pretty sure they don't do 6 day transfers

Fluffy, I know what you mean about wanting to concieve on your own. It may happen you know x


----------



## fluffystar

ST - I just noticed you are from Cambridge, how do you find the journey down to H&S? Im in a village just north of huntingdon. I work in Cambourne so its not too bad from there to go down the A10 for my scans etc, its about 45mins. Pain in the bum when I have to go with DH for EC, ET etc as its tat much further from home. I chose H&E over the much nearer Bourn clinic due to the difference in waiting times, how about you?


----------



## schoolteacher

I chose H&E over bourne hall as well as it seemed like bourne hall would still charge egg sharers for the drugs wheras H&E don't!
The journey is fine! we allowed 1hr15 the first time but didn't need it! it takes about 50 mins I think and the times that we have gone we never get stuck in traffic!
We started off going on the m11 then m25 but then dicovered the a10 route through royston which prob takes the same amount of time maybe less! it really hasn't been a bother choosing the further away clinic!x


----------



## chichifab

Hey ST so that means you go past me on your way in. I am very lucky to live 15min from the clinic. I live in Stanstead Abbotts near Ware. 

How is everyone today? ST how was your report today?


----------



## schoolteacher

Oh I went to my cousins wedding in Ware a few weeks ago!
No report today as day 4! tommorrow is transfer day!!! at 8.15am. Yesterday all 7 embies were doing fine tho 2 were behind a bit! So hopefully there wil be a good blasto for me tommorow FX! Can't believe I will soon been pupo, a strange thought and I don't really know how I will feel...!x


----------



## fluffystar

Oooh nice and early on a sunday morning for you then


----------



## chichifab

Nice one ST!! All the best for you tommorow!! I have just had my triger shot, ready for Mondays EC. Thats it on the injections for now for at least 6 months.


----------



## _Nell

Chichi - good luck with EC today :)

ST - congratulations on being PUPO! 

Re egg sgaring, can I ask if H&E don't charge you for the drugs, what do they charge you for? I'm guessing it's not totally free? FX for you - when is your OTD?


----------



## _Nell

oops posted on wrong thread!


----------



## schoolteacher

Well I'm now pupo! had a super quality blast transferred:)
Now to wait......





_Nell said:


> Chichi - good luck with EC today :)
> 
> ST - congratulations on being PUPO!
> 
> Re egg sgaring, can I ask if H&E don't charge you for the drugs, what do they charge you for? I'm guessing it's not totally free? FX for you - when is your OTD?

You have to pay the fee to the governing body whatever they are called can't remember! (£104) and the icsi fee (discounted at £500) so total £604! anything extra costs, e.g. we expected to pay £900 for ssr but didn't need it in the end. So drugs, scans and ivf fee is free. Hope that helps.

With reference to the below post-Could you do one more normal round and then consider immune tstsing somewhere else? it does sound very expensive though! can't believe you have so much against you!! :hugs:

Good luck Chichi for ER today!!!! that has come round quick!!!!xxx

Fluffy-what stage you at now?x


----------



## _Nell

ST - congrats again and thanks for the info re DE - I think it's not an option for us now we've had fails (who'd want my eggs as i've not acheived pg!), though i wish maybe we'd started out sharing for financial reasons.

Re the above post, I was a muppet and posted in the wrong thread - meant for the IVF repeat fails thread. But yes, what you've suggested, one more try before testing (or giving up, gulp!) is pretty much what we're thinking.

Hope your TWW passes fast!


----------



## chichifab

Nell - how are you? When I did the egg share cycle, we only payed £104. But as ST said, you may need to pay for ICSI and freezing. 

ST - congratulations on being PUPO!

Fluffy - have you started yet?

My EC was ok, just back to worrying as usual and waiting for those phone calls in the morning. They collected 23 eggs, hope we get good fertilised ones from that.


----------



## _Nell

Chichi - wow 23 eggs, I am thrilled for you!!!! Fingers crossed for a great fertilization report.

Me, I'm fine a little up and down really - literally in the space of a few hours I go from anxious and worried to feeling positive about my next cycle. I just want to feel we're doing all we can for it really. I called the clinic today to price up any extra meds they're giving me for next round and despite a long chat at my follow up 'viagra' seems to have been omitted on my file, hopefully not a problem. The nurse said it 'does great things for lining' which I really needed to hear as the consultant and studies are a bit 'meh' results wise tbh!
Think I o'd at the weekend so fingers crossed another couple of weeks until AF, then I'm going to have 1 more natural cycle and pop in for a scan to see if i'm cyst free :)


----------



## chichifab

Oh Nell I am happy for you re: viagra solution. To be honest when I asked if there is anything they can do to aid implantation on this cylcle, the consultant was a bit skecthy. But with my husbands persistence, we were told to try baby aspirin reluctantly. The dr said that it's not medically proven but it won't do any harm. The nurse also said it helps with blood supply to the embryo. 

I do understand how you feel about feeling up and down. I have been like that on this cycle. I have alot of fear of seeing another BFN. 
But we will get there Nell, it may take us long and we may hurt along the way but we will get there. 

Xx


----------



## fluffystar

Wow, one pupo and another with 23 eggs collected, its all moving on well!

Im still behind you all as waiting for AF which I expect either tomorrow or wednesday. Then i'll ring up and get a scan booked and fingers crossed get the go ahead to start stimms. 

Have given up on my little fantasy of never getting AF and getting a BFP instead, have a few cramps already so I know she is on her way. Stupidly, and yes you can laugh, I tried reading too much into the fact that a heron flew over my car on friday and poo'd mid flight covering my windscreen. I convinced myself it was some kind of sign like a stork dropping a baby...doh how stupid can you get?!?!?!?!? :rofl:


----------



## chichifab

Oh fluffy it's not stupid at all. Dh laughed at me, I tested a day after trigger shot just to have a glimps of how a bfp looks like as I have never had or seen one!


----------



## chichifab

Hi girls,

I am not as optimistic as last cycle to be honest. I had the fertilisation report this morning and it wasn't good. Yesturday we were told that the sperm sample was good same as the last cycle. But well well well out of 23 eggs collected only 2 ferilised. I don't know how to feel or think anymore but it seems it's going to be a 2dt or 3dt if they will last that long. Oh well I guess that's what fertility treatment is all about.


----------



## _Nell

Wow Chichi, I know exactly how that feels (IVF 1 I had 24 eggs and only 2 fertilize with no semen issues). I'm shocked for you tbh - wasn't your fertilization rate ok last cycle?

I wonder why this happens, overstimulation maybe? Dod they tell you how many of the 23 were mature?

I did lots of googling when it happened to me and the good thing for you is that I found plenty of women who had poor fertilization and 2 day transfers and got pg - the best ones are the ones that have fertilized.

((((hugs for you)))) I know i was devastated, but it really isn't over for you and I'm sending lots of luck for your little embies that are growing now.


----------



## chichifab

Thanks Nell, 

Last time we had 18 collected (9 for us as it was an egg share) and out of that 9, 7 fertilised which was over 70% fertilisation. Last cycle I had no major hiccups but with this one, it's one after the other. I really hope those 2 last another day as they say it only takes one. But I am disappointed, if this one doesn't work, we will go on a break.


----------



## _Nell

It's just such a difference for you. Have you stimmed for longer or different amounts of drugs this time?

I will be thinking of you today and sending positive thoughts for your embryos to thrive

xx


----------



## chichifab

No Nell, the drug dosage was the same it's just that we used a different trigger shot. We used ovetrill this time and we used supricur on the last one. I have also had major side effects with ovetrill, its given me an itchy rush on my face and neck so I don't think I will use it on my next cycle.


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi chichi-just a quick one form me as at work!
I'm so sorry your feeling down about this cycle, 2 from 23 is a shock and I also would have been very upset. Just try to remember that when you get your embie put back you are in with just a good a chance of getiing pregnant than if lots of the eggs had fertilized! Did they say why they thought it was poor? xx


----------



## _Nell

Just popping in to send more (((sticky))) vibes to Chichi and ST in their TWW.
When are your OTD? Yours must be soon ST? :flower:

The last of my v close friends told me she's pg yesterday. I've been pleased for all my friends announcements (4 are pg and 4 have babies under a year) it's more pg on TV and in the news that sort of gets to me tbh as i find it an unexpected reminder, but this announcement was hard as I just feel excluded now and I realise just how much I've detached myself from seeing/speaking to any of them this year. 
My friend lives in Aus though so 'told' me via email which made it easier. However today I feel more positive and hope i'm not too far behind them so we can share the newness of motherhood together.

I know we're all similar ages, so it's not that unusual, but it's just bonkers to me how despite all living very different lives everyone felt the clock tick at 30 and bingo, got pg all at once.


----------



## fluffystar

Chichi - Chin up chick, they could be lucky ones. Fingers crossed for you. I did loads of research when I ended up with only one fertilised egg and there is hope, dont give up.

ST -How are you finding the 2ww? I hope it goes quickly for you xx

Nell - Its hard having such fertile friends! In a way I am lucky that 2 of my closest friends are not in relationships right now, though sounds awfull saying it. But it takes the pressure off me a little. I have kept a distance from the friend who have been lucky straigt away and its awful as you feel you arent part of that club yet. We will be some day soon though xx

AFM - The heron poo wasnt lucky in the end. AF came today and so rung up H&E and they had an appointment today for a scan. I have a total of 10 follies that may respond this time so im really hoping that they all do. I only had 4 grow last time. They have upped my dose of gonal f to 300iu which is twice what I had last time. Apparently pct funded Patients under 35 are not supposed to be given more than 150 so they are bending the rules a little to see if I get any response which is nice of them. Im glad that they dont just treat it as one protocol fits all. I just hope im a bit more responsive!!
Next scan is tuesday.

Sending lots of baby dust to you all!!!!


----------



## _Nell

Fluffy - Darn that Heron poo :haha: No, really, I'm sorry AF arrived, we all sooo want to be that lucky one who falls naturally after/before IVF.... is it actually an urban myth I wonder?!
Great news you got in for a scan and sounds like you had a great follicle count. Re the drugs, I've had gonal f 300 both rounds :thumbup:. I'm not nhs funded but it's good to know they flex the rules, my decrepid ovaries would do diddly-squat on 150 :nope: 

One day, I hope to get funding (or better still pg :haha:) can any of you ladies tell me what other differences I should expect - asides a big fat healthy bank balance that month?!
I know you can only have 1 blast, but can you have 2 embryos if it's a 2 or 3 day transfer? Can you have two if you've had multiple fails? Do you get freezing and fet cycles free too and do they count as 1 of your 3 free 'tries'.
Are the same sort of drugs prescribed, i've had the gonal f pens so far - do you pay a prescription charge for them or is it totally free, do you pay for any other extras?

I'm guessing I won't be allowed any steroids or viagra on the nhs....maybe it's just as well i don't have funding.

Also, the HFEA fee halves from October, so for those that pay it's now only £72, which is a nice little something to keep in our pockets :flower:


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all!
2ww going fine, otd on the 18th (tues) but I will be scared to do it!!!!

Chichi-how ru? keeping the pma I hope!

Fluffy-yay for getting an appointment! hopefully the 300iu will do the trick thats a bit of good news for your follies! I was on 150iu.

nell-I don't know much about the rules for nhs as I will never be funded:( unless the rules drastically change! where did you hear about the hfea fee? that's good maybe they felt sorry for us all!xx


----------



## _Nell

here
https://www.leicesterfertilitycentre.org.uk/news/view/id/8

and

https://www.hfea.gov.uk/1899.html

maybe our clinic isn't passing on the saving though :shrug: I have to call them today, so i will ask.

ST - you're not tempted to test early then? :flower:


----------



## chichifab

Thank you so much guys for your support, much appreciated. 
ST - Represent us with a bfp. 

Fluffy - Glad you have started the ball rolling

Nell - thank you for huggs honey. 

Well were do I start from, unfortunately I am out on this cycle, I am not PUPO. I had a call yesturday to tell me that the embies were doing were one was a grade 1 and the other a grade 2. So they targeted for a 3dt which was meant to be today. But I had a phone call this morning telling me that unfortunately they will not transfer as there was bacteria in the petrie dish. This bacteria has infected the embryos. The embryologist went on to say that I should go in for a swab to rule me out. She said they suspect it's ecolie and they have pretty much ruled themselves out. My husband and I haven't been sick at all but I am surprised on how the clinic has been quick to jump to us before investigating themselves. 
I know we all like the clinic but to be honest, I have been dissapointed with the way they have treated me on this Nhs cycle. It's like they don't even care. Right now I am in so much pain with ohss. On the sharing cycle they were so careful for me not to get OHSS but with this one they have been like what the heck just give her the drugs as it being paid for by the Nhs. 

Sorry for my venting!! I wish everyone the best of luck, and babydust to you all. I will still be popping in to check how everyone is doing. Xx


----------



## _Nell

Chichi - I don't know what to say, I was shocked reading your post and I'm angry for you. 
I'm really confused why they were pushing you to day 3 when they had a clear grade 1 on day 2 - is that an NHS rule or something. I'm gobsmacked about the bacteria, this is just awful - how on earth have they ruled themselves out, they can't have swabbed everyone that worked on the day of your ER that fast. Is the bacteria the reason for your poor fertilization too.
Re the OHSS, do you think because they were giving you the same drugs as cycle one they just didn't worry about it maybe - i've always thought it bad they didn't monitor bloods tbh.
I'm sorry to vent about something you're going through - I'm disappointed and angry on your behalf. I hope you get some better answers, payment or not you are still the patient and it is one of your free tries they have messed up.


Most importantly take good care of yourself now, rest up, drink plenty and allow yourself to just be however you are each day xx


----------



## chichifab

Thank you Nell! I still in shock to be honest. I told the emryologist that I will not come in for the swab and will get it checked by my GP. To my surprise I had a call at lunch time from the nurse begging me to go in tommorow so that they can rule me out. I am suspecting that's why we got poor fertilisation. I asked what will happen if they find nothing on me and she said she doesn't know, they will have to book me in for a follow up next week to speak to a consultant. In all honesty we will never really know what happend. I am suspecting they will definately find a way to get out of it. With regards to my OHSS, I went a few days longer on this cycle and the trigger shot changed from supricur to overtril which a gave me alot side effects. Sorry if you think that I am going on about it.
I think I need a break and some money and see if I can look into getting the treatment abroad were they put back more embryos hence increasing the chances.


----------



## _Nell

I don't think you're going on about it at all, i cannot imagine how i would feel i felt bad enough at my poor fertilization so to then not have transfer but pain must be devastating. I felt rotten after having 24 eggs collected yet didn't even have ohss so you must be in really bad pain - have they given you any support with that at all? They should be monitoring you now surely to check you don't have fluid on your ovaries that isn't going down on something.

I bet they want you to come in quick for the swob because if it's not you then it means there's ecoli got into the lab somehow. I'm guessing they already checked your DH's semen sample for it.

I'm sure you don't want to think about going back right now, but i would hope they at least don't make you wait the 6months for another nhs round.

Re treatment abroad, I hear really good things about it generally, a friend just had IVF in the czech republic and spoke very highly of the quality of care and professionalism.


----------



## chichifab

Hi Nell,

I'm glad you understand. Hubby and I will go in tommorow and get swabbed. I have done some research and it seems that there is no way I can get bacteria in my ovaries as they have sterial (SP) fluid arround it unless if I have clymidia which is unlikely as you know our clinic tests us for it before treatment. 

Anyway I am seriously considering ivf abroad as they don't treat you as a number and hopefully putting back more than one may increase your chances (I don't mind twins). Plus I here you can do it for as little as £3000 depending on the country you go to.

I know the grass is never greener but its good to look at other options as I know we would all do anything to become parents.


----------



## fluffystar

Oh Chichi, Im so mad for you!!!! Please dont feel bad for ranting, if you cant do it here then where else can you.

I really hope that they give you some answers, its bad that they rule themselves out so quickly. When you have it confirmed that its not you then you really need to be making a formal complaint or something. The very least they shouldnt make you wait 6 months for another.

I know its not much help but sending you loads of hugs xxxxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi chichi, just want to echo what the other girls have said! Im so upset and sad for you! it's bad enough to have cycle cancelled but to have this bacteria issue as well....
Glad your going for the swab as when it rules you out they will surely have to give an explanation! How u feeling? and pain wise? 

You know it is saying something that there have been no bfps on this thread yet! (I don't think?) 

I initially looked into ivf abroad before coming across egg sharing. We hope to egg share again if we need to, but if we couldn't we would look abroad.

Hey to nell and fluffy! xx


----------



## _Nell

schoolteacher said:


> You know it is saying something that there have been no bfps on this thread yet! (I don't think?)

You've said there exactly what I've been thinking, I totted up 7 failed cycles between us......so ST maybe you will give us our first BFP :flower:

I must say i'm going to be interested to read up to date HFEA stats (think they're over a year old online) on the clinic, is it really still 1 in 3 success rate?!
Are we all just darned unlucky :wacko:


----------



## KristyHart

Sorry to hear your news chichi :hugs: What happened with the swab in the end?

We do seem an unlucky mob in here don't we :cry: I just can't wait for my 2nd try. I started the gym and diet on Monday just gone and I have lost 4lb already (and on what should be af week) :happydance: I am so pleased. It has been hard but have enjoyed it and I was in shock when I just stood on the scales. Would be nice to carry on losing 4lb a week till I reach my goal as that will lead me nicely to my weight a few weeks before my 2nd round. Its great as my hubby is doing it with me which makes it easier.

I hope someone can give us good news soon.

I am hanging on to hope at the moment..... Last month my cycle was 23 days. My average is 25. And at present I am 28 days :dohh: I don't have no sore boobs like I usually due when I am due on and I just feel different. I am going to test on Tuesday if I still have nothing. That will be 31 days. I am wondering if I feel different cos I am in a really happy place at the moment with things going my way and no pressure. Oooohh this is such a tough ride :dohh:

Lots of hugs to you all


xxxxxxxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi kristy! Glad to hear that you are happy at the mo (apart from the waiting!).
That sounds good about your longer than normal cycle!!! OOh FX it's a natural BFP you never know!xxx


----------



## chichifab

Hi everyone,

Thank you so much for your support. 

Nell - you just read my mind!!! 

Kirsty - FX it's a bfp! 

ST - dont worry, you get a bfp and give the rest of us the hope we need


My swab results haven't come through yet. But will in the coming week and we have a follow up appointment for Friday. I have been quite poorly with OHSS, and I didnt realise it can make feel this unconfortable. Hubby has been quite good at looking after me so can't complain much.


----------



## schoolteacher

Glad to hear that hubby is looking after you chichi-thought not good that you are suffering. I hope that on friday you are given a satisfactory explanation!.....
xx


----------



## fluffystar

How is everyone doing?
ST - You must be close to testing?
Chichi - how you feeling chick? Is the OHSS subsiding at all?
Kristy - Im hoping there has ben no sign of AF so far? fingers crossed xx
Nell - Hi :flower: hows things?

Why oh why did I think it was a good idea to have an 8.15am scan appointment?!?!?!? I have to leave myhouse at 6.30am ahhhh!!!!!!! I just hope that I have responded a bit to the stims this time. Though I think its quite early to check isnt it? I have only done 4 days so far and so the scan tomorrow will be on day 5, is that right?


----------



## schoolteacher

I test tommorrow............scared does not cover how I feel........

Gl for scan tommorrow and early get up fluffy!! I had my first scan on day 4 or 5 and stuff was happening0they only measured the biggest follie though. Wasn't til the 3rd and 4th scan that they were trying to look at them all and measure them all! I think my follies ended up being quite slow growers!


----------



## schoolteacher

Just logging in to let you all know that I got a BFN this morning. Very upset and the worst thing of all is to see my husband cry for the first time.
Am I to assume this is it? or any chance the hcg is just not being picked up yet? I feel heartbroken.xx


----------



## _Nell

oh ST I'm so sorry ((hugs)). Take good care of you and your DH, it's horrible news for to take in.

If you are 14 days past egg collection then yes, a BFN is considered final and usually you are advised to stop taking porgesterone and await AF - if you call the clinic to tell them you're result they will advise.


----------



## KristyHart

Awww hun I am sorry :hugs::hugs:

I got AF yesterday so was just my body playing rotton tricks on me. I now give up hope of a natural and fingers crossed for January IVF

Hope all you ladies are ok and keep you chin up ST xxx


----------



## chichifab

ST - you were our last hope on this thread. I am so sorry ((((hugs))))) to you. We have all been there before and we all know how you must be feeling. Look after each other with Hubby and focus on the good things in you life right now. 

Kirsty - sorry AF came, it will happen one day at least you have a cycle coming up soon x
Nell - the more I hear about h&e bfn, the more I start thinking about reseaching on our clinic's success rates.


----------



## fluffystar

Oh ST hunny, im so sorry. I was feeling hopefull for you xx Sending you loads of hugs xxxx 

I really wish we knew of some BFPs coming from H&E, its quite disheartening.

Kristy - sorry AF came, as chichi said - it WILL happen one day so dont lose sight of that x


I had my second scan today. Not going too bad. Im on day 5 of stimms and have 5 around 15mm and 4 around 10mm so definitely a better response than last time. I was also told I have an arcuate uterus and the consultant waffled on about an operation and something about 90 degrees then said that mine was a variant of normal and it was all fine. It wasnt all fine as I was pretty confused and still dont know what he was talking about?


----------



## _Nell

Hi to all :flower:

ST - more :hugs:

Fluffy - sounds like your stimming is going really great :thumbup: I've not heard of an arcuate uterus tbh.

Re H&E stats, I was having a preuse yesterday. I've seen the HEFA stats before, but they're old. Anyway, on the H&E webby there's a link to their twitter - get this tweet '49% of all our patients have had a positive pregnancy result since the beginning of 2011' :wacko:

I also found a linky to a H&E thread on FF on the H&E webby, there is a woman on the 'chatter' thread who is currently pg with identical twins, but a fair few BFN's too.....I get the nature that people join forums after a BFN....but we all joined here before IVF, how are our little group stats so poor? :nope:

Anyway, I hope in a few month time others will look back at this thread and we'll have all gone on to have BFP's :flower:


----------



## fluffystar

_Nell said:


> Anyway, I hope in a few month time others will look back at this thread and we'll have all gone on to have BFP's :flower:

Ditto!!! I always find it encouraging when I look at older threads and see the majority are now pregnant or have their babies. There is hope! xx


----------



## _Nell

Fluffy - how are thing going now, have you got an ER date yet? :flower:

Kristy - how are you? sorry the witch found you, not too long now until your TIA is it? :flower:

ST - :hugs: hope you and your DH are going ok, do you have a follow up booked and a plan of action?

Chichi - :hugs: how did your follow up go? any news on the e-coli and any plans for what to do next? I really hope they aren't making you wait a full 6months in any case.

AFM - nothing happening, just waiting for AF any day now. I've been crampy so pretty sure i have cysts or my endometrioma has re-filled (already?! :nope:). This cycles been identicle (long) to my last 1st-cycle-post-IVF......if my next cycle follow the same pattern as cycle2-after IVF1 then it'll be super short as I O'd on CD6 :wacko:


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi nell-my AF arrived today:(
rang up to book follow up, earliest could get was 8th nov, not too far i guess. not sure what I should be asking them with ref to the next cycle? I don't know why it failed it was a really good embie, i think my lining was ok....
Do you think they will change anything?x

AF arrived yet?xx

Hi everyone:)
x


----------



## chichifab

Hi everyone!

Fluffy - how is your cycle going?

Kirsty - your TIA is coming soon woop woop!

ST - I hope you are holding up well

Nell - I think my AF is coming in the next couple of days too! 

Well my follow up today was good quite informative. Firstly both my husband and I didn't have an infection, the tests came back clear. Apparently the virus wasn't ecoli and they dont know what it is or were it came from. He said that they had a meeting about our case as it was really unusual. I think its a bacteria that came from them but didn't just want to hold their hand up. 
Anyway moving forward they are going to write to my gynaecologist to ask them to tell the pct to rule out this cycle as it wasn't our fault. But of course this might take a while. My next cycle is in march and if the pct agrees with the clinic then I won't have to wait until march. 
I found out today that in most cases long protocol has more success than short as suppressing the hormones help maintain a good uterus which help implant. But they won't do a long protocol with me because of my pcos. I also found out that overtril gives more success than suprical as suprical breaks the uterus rapidly which makes it difficult more implantation. 
Hope I didn't confuse you. But thought I would share. 
Xxx


----------



## _Nell

ST - I'm sorry you got AF - not sure if anyones mentioned it to you but do be aware that sometimes your normal cycles may be a little whacky, longer shorter or more painful for a little while. For what it's worth, I think you had a great cycle just with an unlucky end result. Your response to stimming, lining, follicle number, the number that made it blast and quality etc was all textbook. I don't know if they'll suggest any changes, but you had lots that went so great you should have confidence for round 2 - sometimes sadly it is just a number game.

Chichi - Glad you had a productive follow up. I don't know, how can they not know what sort of bacteria it was FFS - can't they just test it, i mean they saw it in the dish?! It's great they're writing to the PCT for you, I really hope you don't have to wait - I wonder if they're not going to charge the PCT as such maybe, but just aren't prepared to admit to you that it was their fault. Re the long protocol, yes i'd heard that too - it's the 'standard' ivf....i can't have it becuase my amh is too low, apparently my ovaries would struggle to get going and stimulate after down-regging. I do feel a bit frustrated though to just keep doing the same again, but i trust they see enough patients to know best for now.


----------



## fluffystar

Chichi - I really hope that they speed things up for you, it does sound as if it is theor faut all along.

ST - I agree with Nell, you had everything going for you this time round with how you responded etc so I guess there is not much to change. Fingers crossed next time round, you will repond just as well and then it will also end up with a BFP!!

Hi Nell and Kristy!

AFM - Next scan is tomorrow. I am on day 10 of stimms today and at day 5 I had 9 follies with 5 already measuring aroud 15mm. Do they stop growing when they get to the right size or do they stop? I know we hare hoping the thers catch up so there is something in them but I have visions of things the size of tennis balls in there rightnow!!

They will decide if im ready or not tomorrow and then do EC on wed or thurs. I cant believe its coming round so quickly...last cycle was long protocol and it really dragged with 5 weeks of injections before EC. Im getting anxious about the appointment tomorrow and dreamt that they didnt give me te ovitrell and I had to trawl round chemists looking for some, then when they scanned me it was in a hotel reception on a chair where everyont could see me! Ahhhh! Crazy mind!


----------



## KristyHart

My news gets worse and worse. :cry::cry::cry::cry:

I had my 3 yearly smear a couple of weeks ago and I got the results yesterday. I have mild dyskarosis. So now I have received one of the scariest letters a woman could receive and carrying around the worry I may never be a mum :cry:

I certainly wont be allowed my 2nd IVF in January.... I am not down to have another smear until April. Things just keep on getting worse.

I took my horse out for a 2 hour ride this afternoon which was nice. I did have some good news at weigh in today. I have lost half a stone in 2 weeks :happydance:

Have any of you ever had an abnormal smear? In 2008 mine was fine. I think its the IVF that has caused it you know.

Hope the rest of you are good xxx


----------



## fluffystar

Hi Kristy, I had mild dyskariosis a few years ago and they made me have it checked again in 6 months. Mine did continue for a while varying from mild to moderate abnormality when it was checked each time. I had a colposcopy where they use a microscope at the time of the smear to view the cervix and in the end they did a small proceedure to remove a thin layer of cells on the cervix. It has all totally cleared up now and I understand that most peoples do without needing anything done at all. If you have always had good results and this is the first mild its quite possible that the next will be absolutely fine. I know its scary what with Jade Goody and the story on eastenders at the moment but most the time if you are having regular smears and they pick something up, then you just need monitoring more frequently and there are small proceedures they can do if it is not clearing up. It just shows the importance of regular check ups.

I dont know what the implications are regarding future ivf cycles though. Have they told you much about that? Can you definitely not have it in January? Im so sorry your plans for your next cycle may be ruined. I know how upset I was that we couldnt do our planned cycle in septemebr and had to wait another month after already waiting 9 months so I can only imagine how you feel. Though well done on the weight loss, thats fantastic!

Big hugs xxx


----------



## _Nell

Kristy :hugs::hugs: I don't know what to say hun, I am so sorry to read your update. is there any chance at all they'll re-do a smear in january in the hope you get a 'clear' then?

I don't think IVF causes these sorts of thing as such, but i think if they are there already the extra hormones, much like in pg, can accelerate everything to develop faster - that's what's happening with my endo and cysts and a friend had it happen with her cancer too during IVF.


----------



## _Nell

Fluffy - any news? how did EC go? :flower:

I got NHS funding through on Monday, it was CD2 so the clinic said I could get going, so I did and now i'm feeling a little flappy tbh as I wasn't expecting to cycle so soon - sorry I don't mean to sound ungreatful when others are waiting, i'm just worried i'm not ready and now it's too late.

I'm doing the same drugs (again :shrug:) but they don't want to scan me until day 7 of stimms - i've never been left that long before. They've told me to start cetrotide early on day 4 like last time (I had big early follicles last time).....I'd really like to see them on friday (day 4 of stimms) to check i'm ready to start cetrotide , just to know all is ok - can I ask them do you think or is this because it's nhs i'm left until day 7 of stimms/day 10 of my cycle?

:hugs: for Kristy, Chichi and ST, thinking of you all.


----------



## fluffystar

Hi Nell, thats great news. It does seem a bit long to leave you but im sure it will be fine xx

Egg collection went ok. Double last time with 6 eggs so quite happy. Was very sore after, dont remember that last time. They gave me some extra painkillers, I went to the toilet and noticed I had bled a lot. Then I felt sick and dizzy and was put back oxygen, given anti nausea meds in my IV (thing in hand). Felt awful. Then my husband, who doesnt like needles felt ill and was pale and had to be taken outside leaving me on my own. He went out to the car park and one of the staff had to go out to check on him. 

Im fine now, but dont remember feeling this knocked out from it last time. Fingers crossed we have a good fertilisation rate when we get the call tomorrow.


----------



## _Nell

Fluffy - Great news about 6 eggs, though it sounds like you and DH had a scary time post op. If it helps i was much sorer in recovery of IVF2 but found the pain eased much faster than with IVF1, which dragged on for almost a week.

I hope you are feeling better today and FX for a great fertilization report :)


----------



## fluffystar

Just had the call. Only 4 were actually mature and able to be fertilised....but....all four did! So pleased. Thats 4 times better than last time!

Do you mind me asking what kind of progesterone you ladies were given at h&e? I was given the crinone gell last time but this time have the cyclogest pessaries. Im not sure why the change or what is better for what?


----------



## _Nell

Fluffy - That's fantastic!!! It's pretty normal for some not to be mature, but 100% fertilization of the mature ones is exceptional :)

Re progesterone, I used crinone in my first 2 cycles. My AF arrived while taking it which the consultant said wasn't indicative of a problem with it. I liked crinone tbh.
I'll be using cyclogest this cycle too partly because it's cheaper (so the NHS prefer it!) and because i just want to try something different. I gather they both are just as effective as each other. The cylogest is more of a tablet though and doesn't come with an applicator i've been told. Also on day of ET you have to insert it rectally!!


----------



## fluffystar

I wasnt given a choice, just prescribed it this time. I wonder if it was the price? AF started on my usual day last time when I had crinone gell but they never mentioned that was a problem either. 

The cyclogest is like a wax bullet but I think its messier than the gell. At least with the gell, any that wasnt absorbed came out a bit like wet tissue paper (TMI I know) whereas this is just a runny wax as it melts. Eww! I was told you can take it front or back, so to speak, but wasnt sure about the front last night as I was still bleeding. Has to be back on the morning of ET though to "keep the pathway clear"!!!

To be honest, I didnt realise that they pop things in all sorts of places during the EC! I was told ysterday that they popped some antibiotic in the "back" so I only had to start that today. That made me feel a little strange. Its bad enough me having to do that, but someone else doing it?!?!!?


----------



## _Nell

fluffystar said:


> To be honest, I didnt realise that they pop things in all sorts of places during the EC! I was told ysterday that they popped some antibiotic in the "back" so I only had to start that today. That made me feel a little strange. Its bad enough me having to do that, but someone else doing it?!?!!?

Oh good god! I thought it was IV antibiotics during EC, I feel violated :headspin:


----------



## fluffystar

_Nell said:


> fluffystar said:
> 
> 
> To be honest, I didnt realise that they pop things in all sorts of places during the EC! I was told ysterday that they popped some antibiotic in the "back" so I only had to start that today. That made me feel a little strange. Its bad enough me having to do that, but someone else doing it?!?!!?
> 
> Oh good god! I thought it was IV antibiotics during EC, I feel violated :headspin:Click to expand...

Ooops, perhaps ignorance was bliss! I think they mentioned IV painkillers but definitely not for antibiotics. They mentioned "popping something in" last time but I assumed it was the front. I wish they hadnt told me, I felt the same as you when they told me. My hubby laughed at me :haha: but im sure he wouldnt if it were the other way around!!!


----------



## _Nell

:haha: no i'm laughing really, I'm not sure how my face would've looked if they'd told me though 

I can't really be offended at them popping a pill in, waaay less embarassing than spreading legs in stirrups for all to see, why a Dr gets real close to take a good look and clean before ET :haha:


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi girls! sorry not been on for a few days! how is everybody doing? I'm fine, follow-up appointment is on the 8th nov. Like some of you have said, I do think I had a really good cycle other than the end result. Is it really just bad luck that these things fail????
I'm worried about my lining even though it was 10mm, I have had AF but only bled for 2 an a half days and it wasn't especially heavy. This is a noraml AF for me but I was expecting a really long and heavy period after ivf because everyone says it's bad after ivf! What do you think? xxxx

chichi-glad you got some answer ref the bacteria and glad that they are not counting it as a cycle.xxx

nell-has AF arrived? when is your next cycle gonna be do you know?

Fluffy-how u doing? pupo yet?xxx

Kirsty-I'm so sorry to hear your news! you poor thing, I'm really gutted for you expecially if it does muck up the dates for your next ivf. I know someone else mentioned this, but could you push to be tested again in Jan in stead of April?:hugs:


----------



## fluffystar

Hi All, yep had transfer yesterday. It was a bit of a nightmare and very painful. I wont type it all out again as I wrote it here and am trying not to dwell on the negative stuff too much!

ST - I had a completely normal AF after IVF, nothing different about it at all. Im quite light too but it does last over 5 days. I used a menstral cup instead of tampons etc and so can actually measure the ammount!!! TMI im sorry but.... and pretty much every month I lose only 25mm. Apparently from what I can find on good old google thatsa bit on the low side but within the normal range. How much I should rely on wikipedia im not sure though!!! lol

Edit:
Nell - just seen your post on another thread for me, he he, im sure they dont think you are hijacking it! No I didnt have to fight to have 2 transferred - it was the embryologists suggestion which came completely out of the blue. The consultant agreed and so we just said yes! No idea if it was the right thing to do as it wasnt something we had ever talked about as the NHS dont let you have 2 if under 37 on a funded cycle. If you have a look at the pic on my blog you will see that one in particuar is very fragmented. Im holding out for the other one to stick though. Im only guessing they did it as my chances were so low? If not I have no idea why else?


----------



## _Nell

ST - My actual periods are the same after IVF, but my cycle length goes wacky - typically I O later on the cycle after IVF. Good luck with your follow up.

Fluffy - I'm so pleased you've had 2 transferred, it's reassuring that they do adjust it according to the patient and not just stick blindly to the guidelines. Hadn't noticed you had a blog before, off to look at your piccies :) Will you test early or try wait for OTD? Good Luck :)


----------



## fluffystar

I wont be testing early at all. I have had so many BFNs in the last few years I cant take anymore! i have not been tempted to do a single one in the last 10 months so have cut back completely!!!

Last ivf cycle AF came at the usual time so I didnt need to test. I told a small white lie and told the nurse I had done a test though. I had decided I would wait until AF is due this time too but I am having cyclogest rather than crinone gell so no idea if that will delay it. I assumed I would have had the same meds and that way if AF didnt arrive on time then I was in with a chance! Not sure now though.


----------



## _Nell

Fluffy - I know what you mean about testing, I only tested on ivf 2 because i had such horrible pain at 10dpo, i figured i sort of wanted to know if i had been pg (turns out i had and it was a chemical).
My AF also arrives through the crinone, like you though i'll be on cyclogest for the first time so this cycle will be an unknown.

AFM - 3rd time lucky? Nope another disaster so far :nope: My lining is only 6mm, this is 1mm less than my last 2 ivf's. I'm on day 7 of stimms but history tells me this is where my lining sticks at as it's never grown anymore passed day 7. So, the extra meds didn't work. I'm not sure what the clinic will suggest, a 7mm lining is still viable for pg but at very reduced success rates, i'm pretty sure studies show 0 pg with 6mm though. I'd like to just try freeze everything, but not sure what they'll suggest.
I've looked up gestational surrogacy this afternoon and it seems it's a 'no' for us financially and legally even if i could have got DH to be willing to look into it. Feeling a bit defeated by it all tbh :cry:.....I would really like the chance to try a FET cycle in case my lining responds differently, i'm not sure there is any point putting myself through repeated fresh cycles.


----------



## fluffystar

Hey Nell, Have you been for a scan today? I didnt realise you had started again!! I feel bad :-( What dose meds were you on and what were their thoughts? I have just looked at my record of lining and mine was 8mm this time but last time was 10. I have no idea what the mormal is?!? xxxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi girls! Fluffy-yay for being pupo! sorry you had a painful time, i didn't know you had a blog/journal either so will take a look in a min! 

Nell-so sorry I didn't realise either that you had started again! doh! sorry to hear you rlining is not as good as should be-have the clinic said anything about it yet -or you gonna ask at next scan?
I don't know how the drugs work in an FET but it may be worth trying. Did you take some drugs to help the lining then? 
Is there anything else that can be tried for lining that you know of? sorry your feeling low about it! xxxxxxxx

AFM-just waiting for follow up on the 8th. xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Fluffy-just read some of your blog! it's lovely-wish I had the time to do one! Do you have to sign up to comment? I know they are not especially happy memories but I think it's great to have a log/history of your ttc experiences to read back on in later years! and of course for other people to read now!
Now i know your name too! lol!x
ps: painful et-poor you sounds horrible its uncomfortable enough when it goes smoothly!xx


----------



## fluffystar

Thanks ST - Anyone can comment: just click the comments bit at the bottom of a post and after typing in your comments, under "choose an identity", you can choose the "name/url option" and just leave your name or something like ST from bnb xx


----------



## _Nell

Fluffy / ST - normal is 8mm -14mm. The clinic will transfer with a lining 8mm or above. Pg is possible but success rates are reduced for 7mm lining, but they have allowed me to go ahead with that so far. There have been large studies that show 0 pregnancy with a lining thinner than 7mm, though there are anecdotal success stories (if they are accurate).

My drugs have been the same everytime, 300 gonal f and cetrotide from 4th day of stimms. They say it's not the meds, but i wished we'd tried less/different just to see. 
I have tried acupuncture, diet, estrogen patches, oral viagra and baby aspirin and none of them have made a jot of difference.
I'm on day 8 of stimms and if the clinic agrees will go ahead anyway, there's no benefit to me of cancelling a cycle really, not now anyway.

I'm not back for a scan until friday (and i expect to trigger then and have EC on the monday all being well). I'm feeling very one my own this cycle - the clinic have only done one scan at day 7 and then one on friday (day 10) and that'll be it.

The irony is i was having ivf for my poor egg reserve/low amh, but it seems my body does ok producing a number of eggs, just nowhere nice to put them.

There is a very recent study of a uterine wash that had good pg results in IVF for helping thicken linings, but only 4 patients were trialled. I'm not prepared to risk my own health or that of a babies on such new and small study, but if it is all it claims to be then in a few years time it might be widespread accross clinics and an option for me. If I could get embryos good enough to freeze I think i would bank some to try in a couple of years time maybe.

I still have a teensy bit of hope my body will do differently this time and my lining will thicken for friday. You have to have hope in this don't you, or else how would we do it :)


----------



## _Nell

Fluffy - I really like your blog too :) 

It's interesting you say you had a life-log fear of not being able to have children - me too. While everyone else i know doesn't over think it, got on with it and got pg fast I was the one that would always say ' we shouldn't assume we're fertile ' 'you don't know until you try' 'I don't know if i can have children, but i don't know i can't either'. It's like a self fulfilling prophecy. It's funny because a lot of LTTC women feel the same (thread on another forum), I had no real indicators, I'm healthy, regular periods etc but I just had this feeling it would be me.


----------



## fluffystar

Nell - there is still time for it to thicken a bit more hunny xx You still have some time to go if you are only on day 8 of stimms. How many days do you usually stim for? I did 11 and then 10 this time round, they said you need to do at least 10.

I guess they are right about the dose of gonal f and cetrotide as the egg numbers are fine. Its a shame as you say that there is little research at the moment on helping the lining to grow. 

I know its hard, keep positive. I had a bit of a wobble yesterday and felt like it was all a childs pretending game - trying to keep positive and connect everyday to something that is no longer there. But there is always that little bit of hope that it will work, things will be ok, and that I need to stay positive and convince myself that everything is growing as it should until I know for sure. Thats the least I can do for these few weeks. You never know, that little bit of positivity and a definite mindset may just help - if my years of doubting my ability to have children has in some way contributed to my infertility then for these few weeks I am adamant I will not let those thoughts in my mind so I give myself the best chance possible.

pep talk over!!!

send you love and hugs xxxx


----------



## _Nell

Thanks fluffy, you're right - PMA! Cycle 1 I was really negative and anxious, cycle 2 i stayed positive and although a bfn i felt better and more balanced for being positive at least. This cycle i seem really sort of blargh! just going through the motions with little hope and already thinking about what happens after this cycle :blush:.

I'm going to dig out my zita west mp3 and see if i can find my inner zen :thumbup:

Sending lots of cyber snuggle-in-vibes to your little embryos inside :flower:


----------



## schoolteacher

Hey girls! its funny about the fear of not having children because I have had that too! since maybe 19 years old? I'm 27 now. I have always had irregular cycles but that's not what made me think it, I just knew I would struggle and guess what we have! Maybe it is a self fulfilling prophecy. 

Fluffy-you have a good way with words! I know what you mean about 'a childs pretending game'.
How u feeling pupo with twins! This time is your time!x

Nell-Thanks for all the info on the lining-it's interesting stuff. That study could definately be viable in a couple of years if proven-freezing some embies IF this cycle doesn't work could be a good option. However this cycle could work!! I pray it does for you. xx

-I used the zita cd and although I did like I did think ahead and thought 'won't I feel silly for imagining my embie snuggling in when it turns out that that never happened'!

xx


----------



## fluffystar

I think my PMA struggles in the evening - its hard work staying positive and by the evening there is not much left! Arghhhh!


----------



## _Nell

PMA what's that, I think mine handed it's notice in a few weeks back :haha:

Fluffy - how are you getting on in the TWW? hope you are keeping busy to stay sane.

ST - Hope your follow up goes well, do you think they'll match you up fast again? Are you hoping to cycle pre or post Xmas?

Kristy and Chich - Thinking of you both :hugs:

AFM - I *may* just be in a rotten mood but I think today might be the final nail in the coffin as they say for my relationship with H&E, this cycle is just a mess and tbh I'm pretty peeved. 
They put me on the same meds again, only this time they only scanned me after 7 days of stimms and today on day 10, once again follicles grew really fast and too big too soon. I have about 21 follicles on my right ovary and then more on my left. I have about half a dozen that are 22mm + and then lots of smalls.....I am super nervous i have none at the 'ideal' size. I'm at risk of OHSS but they wouldn't check my Estrogen levels to confirm and so i've got to trigger with suprecur.......which as Chichi says earlier comes with a reduced likelihood of pg :nope:
To top it off my lining is only 6mm.....I suggested with the OHSS risk and crappy lining that we do a freeze all, but nope we are going to go ahead with ET if i have embies......what a waste :nope: 
It really seems to me like the moe follicles i get the thinner my lining.
I would be much happier if we'd just freeze all and try on a cycle with a 7mm lining tbh.
I'm super annoyed that when problems arise we never get to actually speak to a consultant :growlmad: - has anyone ever got to speak to one once a cycle starts? Everythings just messages passed back and forth via the nurses.

I shall be airing my views at EC on monday, which is not the time or place but when else do I get to see the Dr :shrug: 

Rant over :blush:


----------



## fluffystar

Oh no Nell! Who has been scanning you? Is it the centre manager woman and not one of the consultants? This time round, the woman (no idea the name) did the first scan, the new consultant David did the second and thats when he checked my uterus and found it was a slightly odd. The last scan was the woman again. They seemed happy to answer my questions though. It does seem that their care is not very consistant across the board! 

Are you triggering tonight? If you are then we need to turn your positivity around and make the most of this cycle. I thought that about 22mm was the right size to trigger, but then I barely respond to stims (so Michael pointed out just before going in for EC saying that I should have had double the follies on short protocol and the fact that they also doubled stimms means I should have loads and I didnt so, and these were his words, I hadnt done very well this cycle - dont worry I made comment about the consultant sneeding a more positive attitude in my fedback form!) so am never likely to get many.

Do let them know your concerns when you next go though xx


----------



## _Nell

Fluffy - Thanks for replying,i felt so low this morning. i have never once had a consultant scan me while stimming. I only ever see them briefly before EC (in their theatre gown) and then in theatre for ET......all my scanning is done by the sonographer who is lovely and not at fault imo. 
The thing is they just haven't monitored me well really this time, my first scan was day 7 of stimms and i was almost ready then - i think that's where the problem was because really i should have been ready to have ER over the weekend and they don't do collections then, so i've been pushed to monday.
22m is fine for a follicle at trigger, but I have several at 24 and 26mm and still more gonal f to do before trigger tomorrow night so they'll grow a bit more still (and likely be over-fried).
I just wished we'd tried me on a slightly lower dose tbh and i'm so frustrated with this lining crap - i know that's not their fault but i just wish they'd help me to try a FET at least.
I think the clinic is great for 'regular' ladies but if you're not Mrs average i just don't think they monitor and adjust meds sufficiently tbh.

So, my PMA isn't going to focus on pg....I just can't.....I don't even care if we don't do ET right now......instead i'm going to hope for healthy embryos that make it to blast/freeze.

It's funny (not ha ha of course) you say Michael was doom and gloom, I get the opposite via the nurses, that everything is all pink,fluffy and going great......but i'm a researcher, stats and studies don't lie, it's what all of medical science is based on virtually. Yes there are exceptions to clnicial findings, but they are very rare. I'm just not sure my chances of pg are good enough to keep going through this tbh.


----------



## fluffystar

Oh Nell, if you were round the corner from me I would come and give you a hug (and some chocolate)!

Is the sonographer the woman? I have just looked on their website and I saw Debbie Evans who is a sonographer but also the centre manager. She was the one who decided to double my gonal f dose to more than the standard allowed for my age on NHS. I was really happy with that as I needed something different. Even so, I still didnt respond terribly well summing 5 follies around 20mm and 4 around 15 which resulted in 6 eggs. I got the impression from cheery michael that he would have just stuck with the 150 gonal f expecting a better response as they werent suppressing me.

On my second scan, I saw the new consultant David and he said that despite the size, you have to do at least 10 days of stimms or the eggs wont be mature enough to fertilise. At day 5 I already had some at 15mm and wondered how big they would get but they slowed down. How many days stimming will you have done before triggering? Is it 11 from what I can make out if you are triggering tomorrow? From what David had said, the earliest you could have done it is today and then as you say EC would have been sunday. I guess one more day shouldnt make too much difference.

It just shows that if they explain the reasoning behind their decisions we might understand their actions a little more. Most ladies going for IVF will have read so much on the subject etc that its not like a little medical explanation is going to baffle them!

Saying that, I agree that they should have monitored you more than they did!

Big hugs hunny xx


----------



## _Nell

Thanks for the cyber hug.....I already had the chocolate, treated my self to 2 big fat chewy choc chip cookies earlier as lunch, to hell with my squeaky clean ivf diet :)

Yes you're right you do need 10 days of stimming, but they're meant to manage my protocol so that they grow steadily and mine whooshed ahead again so most were ready at day 7 (but like you say then too early to trigger). So yes it'll be 11 days of stimming for me again. 

I haven't seen Debbie this time, just Feliz (sp) who i really like, but she has to go back and forth to the consultant with what to do and i just feel annoyed that he doesn't speak to ME :)
I shall force him to on Monday!! i just really feel like this could have been avoided.

Thanks for listening to my vent, i really appreciate it.


----------



## fluffystar

Hmm, ive eaten way too much chocolate too!

Im going out of my mind waiting!!!! I have had bad cramps yesterday and today and I swing from getting excited it could be implantatin to feeling down a I remember I usually get cramps from about 8dpo (im day 9dpo today) to getting excited again as they arent usually this bad! I really cant let myself dare to believe that something could happen as each time I raise my hopes it means I fall harder if it doesnt work. 

Did AF come when you expected it on cyclogest or was it delayed? Last time on crinone it was when I expected it and I wish that would be the same so that if its late I know there is a chance and if it comes I dont have to bother testing and can avoid seeing yet another BFN!!


----------



## _Nell

Ooh I have to agree the cramps around now for you do sound promising, although i know what you mean about hope giving a hard fall if it then is a BFN. But we have to have some hope to get us through i think.

I haven't had cyclogest before, just crinone and like you my AF broke through and arrvied on time (pre 14dpo) for me. I think if it's late then that's a great sign.....i gather cyclogest isn't as well regarded as crinone, so if AF stays away on cyclogest i'd be v hopeful.

The TWW is so hard after IVF isn't it?


----------



## fluffystar

I think the 2ww is harder this time round as im probably more realistic and less hopeful than last time, but oh so much more desperate than before! I dont know what makes them decide to change the type of progesterone, but AF will be due tues and testing day is wed so will only let myself get hopes up if all still ok tues!


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi ladies! Wowo you have been having some conversations on here!! Sorry not been on but I have been moving house!! moved today-boxes everywhere!
Just waiting for my appt on tuesday. Nell-so is ER tommorrow? I agree with both of you-you weren't scanned enough! I was scanned 4 times but maybe because egg sharing? Was only scanned by David once and centre manager twice (I didn't like her she seemed cold).
I do think we should see them more.
I want to mention to them 2 things that have been said on here: 1 about cylogest being not as good as crinone (sp) as I had cylogest. 2 -I had suprecur and Nell didn't you mention that has reduced pg rates????? Just trying to find possible reasons it didn't work!? x

Fluffy-could be implantation! how long til otd!!! xxxxx


----------



## fluffystar

ST - good luck at you're appointment, i'd be interested to see what they say about cyclogest and crinone as they switched me to cyclogest this time too.
Nell - Good luck for tomorrow. Will be thinking of you x
My testing date is wed but af due tues so will see if can get past that first.


----------



## _Nell

ST - good to see you back, hope your follow up goes well. Re the crinone it's not 'better' than cyclogest in that it provides more progesterone or anything, just that it is regarded as a better product as it's tolerated better (some women get side effects from cylogest). it is more expensive than cyclogest and tbh unless you were on a private cycle i doubt they'll give it to you. 
I didn;t realise you'd had suprecur trigger. Suprecur, along with any non HCG triggers is associated with lower pg and implantation rates, Chichi mentioned Michael had told her that earlier in the thread and i've read studies that confirm it too. They *have* to give it if you have lots of follicles/risk of OHSS......but my Q i'm going to ask is why not then freeze and transfer a different cycle? I know FETs have lower success rates, but not much lower.

Fluffy - I am sending all the positive thoughts I can to you that AF stays away and you get your BFP.

AAM - triggered and waiting for EC tomorrow.......have decided to ask my Q's afterwards once i know i have some eggs - best not to annoy a Dr before you go nakie, spread your legs and have them proddle you with a big needle is my logic ;)


----------



## schoolteacher

Evening! thanks Nell on the cylogest info, I feel fine about that now because of you! I guess I will have to have suprecur aagain then as they said I was at higher risk of ohss because I have pcos. I didn't have any ohss symptoms last time though.

best of luck for ER tommorrow and asking your questions. xxx

Fluffy:dust: for you! xx


----------



## KristyHart

My my ladies you have been busy here. Good to see the thread is still being used although fingers crossed for some good news very soon :hugs::hugs:

Nell - That is great about you getting funding. I am so pleased for you. What a relief hah :hugs: Good luck for your ER xx

Fluffy - Oooh fingers, toes and eyes crossed for some good news from you this week :hugs::hugs:

ST - Good luck with your appointment. Hope it doesnt take you too long to settle in your new home. :hugs::hugs:

Hey to the other ladies here

Ok so I have some good news.....Despite my abnormal cells and mild dyskariosis, I have been informed by H & E AND my doctor that I can go ahead with IVF in January :happydance::happydance: I am sooooooo excited. I have my TIA on 12th December.

My weight loss is going fantastic. I lost 7lb in the first 2 weeks and just 1lb the next week. This week I have lost 4lb :happydance::happydance: My aim is to be 10.7lb by New Year, I am now 11.1 soooo wooop I am pretty damn sure I will get there.

I start my acupuncture on Tuesday in prep for January. Slightly nervous about having all those needles stabbing me, but its all for a good reason so what the heck.

How are you all feeling? xxx


----------



## fluffystar

I think its all over. Started spotting today. So upset.


----------



## _Nell

fluffy :hugs: I am so sorry hun, I really hope it is just spotting and the witch stays away. I know you must be feeling rotten right now and it's hard to cling on to hope but there really is still a chance until you get full flow.

ST - Ahh yes with pcos you likely will need the suprecur, I don't think the 'lower rates' are massive, just with all my other issues lining etc I was a bit gutted to find another thing going against me. Suprecur virtually elminates any chance of OHSS, I had it mildly on IVF1 it was agony for 5 days solid.
Can I ask do you take metformin or have you at all? I'm going to ask my gynae about it.

Kristy - Good to hear from you and brilliant news about your next cycle :thumbup: I'm very impressed with your weight loss too, it all helps raise your chances :flower:

AAM - Well 30 eggs :wacko:, not sure how many were small and not mature yet (i'm guessing quite a few) I really do think I have PCOS this just isn't normal, but then how on earth do i have such low amh and low egg reserve with all these follicles, it's all just so odd. My lining stuck at 6.5mm but nhs policy is to go to transfer with anything over 5mm :nope: 
I asked Michael about the suprecur and he really didn't seem to think it a problem, I deperately wanted to say 'but you told another lady it had lower implantation/pg rates' but obviously didn't, there's only so far I could push it tbh and with 30 eggs i blatantly needed it and am greatful to have avoided the pain.
He also reiterated that despite my history, poor egg quality etc it's still only 1 embryo tranfer......i asked if he could use his discretion (knowing he had for fluffy!) but no budge.
FX for fertilization report tomorrow, although tbh I think i'l need a miracle to conceive with a lining below 7mm.


----------



## fluffystar

Hi Nell, i'll keep my fingers crossed for you. Perhaps it depends on the consultant when you have your transfer? I had David but it was the main embryologist Andy who suggested transferring 2 and David agreed. What is your embryo quality like? I have a feeling they put 2 in as mine were crap, I had no others, nothing would make it to freeze and they though very low chance that anything would make it in me. I dont know why they give me false hope.xx


----------



## KristyHart

Fluffy - :hugs::hugs: Hows it going?

Nell - Thank you, I am very pleased with myself. I have the best reason in the world to push myself so its easier. Also my hubby is doing the diet and gym with me which is great as he pushes me when I get feeble :thumbup:

Acupuncture tomorrow - I am a little scared eek


----------



## KristyHart

Nell I am keeping everything crossed for you xxxx


----------



## fluffystar

I dont think there is much hope left. Still spotting and bfn this morning. I know test day is not until tomorrow but I rather doubt it will change between now and then. Oh well, back to the drawingboard!


----------



## schoolteacher

Oh fluffy I'm so sorry to hear that! Was this your second round? Does it feel as bad as the first time? I'm sure it does. I have my appointment this morning and it's so tempting to say about all the bfns on this thread! not one of us with a bfp yet and all onto second and third rounds!!!! it doesn't seem right. I really wish I knew more about the statistics! I'm not even sure what my percentage was, i think they maybe said 50% as am young and had icsi. 
I want some up to date data-will ask.
Sorry waffling on, I'm so sorry hunny-do you have to go work today? focus on next time but do allow yourself to be sad about this one first. 
Funnily enough I didn't cry as much as i thought I would when I found out-its' just like sad acceptance isn't it?
Not especially looking forward to appt-as of course after ET last time we hoped to never be going back there!

Nell-They gave me metformin in the lead up to first cycle but I couldn't hack it! the side effects are awful! They said just take it if you can stand it but if not it doesn't matter! I know its too do with insulin and is meant to help prevent likeliness of ohss and maybe improve egg quaility-i'm not sure to be honest! I don't know if using it has any bearing on the pg % or not. xx


----------



## _Nell

Fluffy - :hugs::hugs: I am so sorry. There are no words I can say that will take away the pain but please know that I will be thinking of you.

ST - Good luck with your follow up today, I know what you mean about stats it all seems a bit odd really. Let us know how you get on? :flower:
Thanks for the metformin info, I had heard the side effects are bad.

Kristy - Thanks for your good wishes :flower:

Chichi - Not sure if you are still reading but just to let you know I am thinking of you, hope you hear back from the PCT soon :flower:

AFM - One more hurdle jumped, 26 eggs were mature and 23 fertilized overnight. I have been told to prepare for poorer quality embryos due to the numbers. I am however thrilled so many fertilized, I just wish my lining had at least made 7mm, it's so hard feeling defeated before i've even had an embryo put back in.


----------



## schoolteacher

Wow nell 23 thats brill! I know you say they might be low quality because of the numbers but I hope you get some good ones from that! Do you think it will be a 3dt then?

Fluffy-any news hun? thinking about you.xx

AFM-appointment went ok, i say ok because we didn't really get any answers although to be fair there weren't many to give. It was a text book cycle up to the bfn of course. Lining was fine, blasto was almost top grade (3AA), odds were 55%, we were 'unlucky'. Bad news (in my mind) we won't be getting started til after christmas as we have to be matched again 
Micheal (this was first time we had met him today!) asked if we wanted to know about the other lady, I said yes, DH adamantly said NO! we practically had an arguement about it! I can't see the problem with knowing, I hope it was a success, shows my eggs were good and of course they paid a shed load of money! I know she was successful otherwise we wouldn't be being matched again! (unless she doing FET of course)
We were also told (this I didn't know, but makes sense) that the recipient is more likely to get pregnant than the donor as they don't have to go through the injections, retrieval etc so less stress physically and mentally. Great!!! Also him saying this gives it away really that my lady was successful!
So looks like January start for me! I just asked about my odds in the end he said 50-55%. He said protocol and meds would be same again as as I said above we were just 'unlucky'. xx

Kirsty-great news you can go ahead in jan, looks like I will be doing it with you!x


----------



## fluffystar

Nell - Things seem to be going well. Im glad that you are feeling more positive now, keep it up!! xx

ST - Glad your follow up went well. Thats good odds for next time!

AFM - Now have full AF so definitely over.

Im afraid I have copied some of this from my blog to avoid retyping. Lazy I know but hey im sure you dont mind too much!

I cant help thinking that I will never have my own child and that perhaps donor eggs will be suggested. I dont know how I feel about that. I cant see much point trying another cycle for the following reasons:

1) I dont seem to have many follicles to start with, 8 or 9 at pre stimm scan - but my blood tests didnt indicate any issues; 
2) I dont respond to the stimms very well - 3 eggs first time and 6 the second; 
3) I dont have good egg quality - 1 embryo made it to a 2 day transfer first time and only 2 made it to 3 day transfer this time, none were great quality.

The only thing I can do is lose more weight.

It is worse this time as last time I could clearly see that it needed to not work - I had to do certain things with my life that I was missing etc and I wasnt actually in the right place then. But now I have sorted all that, come a long way in the last 10 months and still nothing. Its just cruel. I feel empty and lost.

I know we have one go left, but I would be interested to know what they think my chances actually are? I also wonder what my chances are of conceiving naturally if my eggs are so pants?


----------



## _Nell

ST - sounds like your follow up went well.....no bad news is good news in this game! I agree it does sound like your recipient maybe fell pg or has frozen embryos and i also agree this is good news for you, it means it was just bad luck and your embryos are capable of sticking. i hope they are able to match you fast in january, i hear january is a busy time as people hold off over xmas so fx lots of women will be wanting your help soon.
it's interesting about the donor having better odds, because fets (ie when you've not stimmed) don't. i suppose that combo of fresh eggs + no injections is the winnner......not sure they'd be less stressed though, i mean look at what they pay - i'd be frantic!

Fluffy - it is cruel :hugs:. I hope at your follow up they can come up with a plan for you, some people respond better to different meds, not just dose but types of meds. I know the US ladies do a lot of combo meds, rFSH and LH together.....that said our clinic seem a little inflexible :growlmad:
Poor egg quality in IVF is no firm guarantee you have poor quality eggs, sometimes eggs just don't cope well with the drugs and lab conditions.

Have you tried anything for egg quality? There aren't many studies with firm answers of what to try, but some things are just little diet/supplement chages so worth a shot, typically anything to improve eggs takes 3mths to have effect and you should stop through stimms.
This is what I've done (after having my eggs be too crappy to fertilize)
- take CoQ10 supplement (60mg a day)
- cut caffeine, no tea, coffee, fizzy drinks
- cut sugar, inc sweetners (ie fizzy drinks). I have one day a week where i allow myself to have sweet things.
- cut alcohol (just one or two glasses once a blue moon!)
- reduce carbs and increase protein (this will help with weight loss too)
- royal jelly/bee pollen (from apitherapy in norfolk) massively dubious this helps but figured it wouldn't do much harm in trying.

and the biggie which i haven't been brave enough to try is DHEA supplement (25-75mg a day). I bought the creme-de-la-creme stuff from the US but haven't been brave enough to try it. Small studies show very promising results for egg quality. I know the lister, argc etc recommend it for their patients but our clinic didn't. I believe you can have you existing blood levels checked to see if you need it.

Sorry if these are all things you do/have considered already. They may not work but sometimes i find waiting is hard and i feel better for doing/trying something :flower:

AFM: I have decided no more treatment until we can crack this lining problem and i feel better for having reached that decision. I want 8mm or more :thumbup: Now to figure how the hell to do it :dohh:
My embryos have survived so far, some a little behind but none arrested overnight - which is a big improvement on last cycle.
FX they'll make it to tomorrow and then we'll decide on a day 3 or 5 transfer.


----------



## fluffystar

Thanks so much Nell, thats really helpful. Im really struggling to get over it this time. Last time round, I had a really big realisation that my life was missing a big chunk that I had been ignoring whilst on my quest to get pregnant and I was actually greatful for finally being able to see that. This time though, im just flat.

Last time we were both taking loads of supplements and had been doing so for a year but it didnt make a jot of difference so after the first cycle failed we gave up which was quite liberating! I got a lot of information from Dr Mary Glenvilles website  .

I dont drink tea or coffee or coke. I rarely drink, i eat relatively healthy but my weakness is chocolate. Even that I have massively cut down on. Going to give my fitness an overhaull as thats the only thing left that I can change. We are going to book a holiday to some where nice over christmas and spoil oursleves so that will be something to look forward to.

Sending lots of growing energy to your little embryos xxx


----------



## _Nell

No one would expect you to be over it hun, AF has only just arrived and in truth do any of us ever really get over it? At best we just have days and moments where we can feel more positive and hopeful and days where it all just sucks. It's ok to feel blue.

Have you thought about going to the counselling offered by the clinic (that is for nhs too right?!). I haven't been but made an appointment after IVF 2 then cancelled. I'm thinking i'll go after this round though, just to talk and have a bit of a 'poor me' really. There are some things that although i *could* say to DH I don't think it would be productive and would just drag him down too or cause upset.


I know what you mean about supplements, i just take my pre natal and the coQ10 now. It sounds like diet/health wise you are already in a good place.....you could try switching to high cocoa dark chocolate, that's meant to be better for you?

For now, just wallow when you need to and treat yourself as much as you can because you deserve it for going through all this x


----------



## schoolteacher

Evening ladies!

Fluffy-how u feeling? as Nell said, you should in no way be over it, allow all the time you need.
I too took lots of supplements last time, suppose I should this time too...I could do with losing a little weight though and I probably have too much sugar-though I don't drink tea, coffee, fizzy drinks or alcohol. 

nell-glad your embies are going strong! it is interesting about recipients have a greater chance as like you say compared with an FET it must be the fresh embie that does it. I emailed the egg share coordinator because I wanted to know about the lady. She emailed back, she is pregnant. I felt a bit teary seeing it there in black and white, but didn't actually cry. xxx


----------



## _Nell

ST - I would feel teary too, it's understandable. OTOH think what that woman must have been through, inevitably she'll have been through all this before with her own eggs before being told to try DE, having to come to terms with that and then the financial side of it too, she must have had a horrible journey really and now you have helped give her the best news ever. It's an incredible gift you've given......I firmly believe in what goes around comes around and someday soon you'll get good karma for this and a BFP :)

AFM - Hope it's ok to keep updating as I know i'm the only one cycling right now. We're pushing to blast so FX something makes it to Saturday, a few are behind but as of today none have arrested (which is a miracle in itself compared to previous cycles). I can't believe i'm close to this point again, it seems to have happened fast and I'm totally terrified of what feels like an inevitable 3rd fail, I really want to have more hope and PMA.


----------



## fluffystar

Sending positive vibes to your embies Nell, try to think positive, it really coul dbe third time lucky xx

ST - I dont think I could put it any better than Nell has just done. You have given a truly wonderful give and im sure your time is soon xx

AFM - Called the nurse yesterday to give my result and ended up with my head spinning. She looked at my results and suggested that it might be better to try and appeal the 6 month wait given that I had such a bad response for my age and that it wasnt likely to get any better! She said they would happily write a letter supporting me in doing that.

I questioned the fact that my blood tests had not indicated any issues with egg reserve and she said that ideally they would like to see an AMH test which is not provided on the NHS but they also cant offer it to me privately as I am being funded by the NHS. She said it is frustrating that their hands are so tied with ladies undergoing funded cycles that they cant do what they would like to do for us due to all the restrictions. She suggested seeing my gp to get an updated FSH and estradiol as I never had those done at the same time and therefore they dont tell you anything. If you have a high estradiol it can artificially lower the FSH on that cycle making you think things are ok. So I had bloods today which should be back by monday but I am trying to fgure out how to go about getting an AMH done. 

I dont think we will appeal as its only 5 months now anyway which is the beginning of April. I want to get much fitter and lose more weight to have the best chance too. I will probably need 5 months!!! Nope, I will definitely need 5 months!!


----------



## schoolteacher

_Nell said:


> ST - I would feel teary too, it's understandable. OTOH think what that woman must have been through, inevitably she'll have been through all this before with her own eggs before being told to try DE, having to come to terms with that and then the financial side of it too, she must have had a horrible journey really and now you have helped give her the best news ever. It's an incredible gift you've given......I firmly believe in what goes around comes around and someday soon you'll get good karma for this and a BFP :)
> 
> AFM - Hope it's ok to keep updating as I know i'm the only one cycling right now.

nell you have a way with words and I love what you have said! I really hope it comes around...
Do no women go for DE striaght away? I didn't really think about how many prebious cycles she may have had but you are right! I am gutted but would not begrudge them a second of the happiness they must be feeling. 

Of course you can keep updating! we all want to know how your getting on and we all want to wish you the very best outcome! GL for day 5-have you had 5dt before-I can't remember!:flower:xxx

Fluffy-interesting about what the nurse said! Hmmm-you can't ask your GP for amh (sorry if that stupid question!!!??)
You have a great attitude to getting fit! wish I did.....also just really craved some chocolate but had none in the house -apart from chocolate chips that are for baking!!! so I ate some of them!!! :haha:
xx


----------



## fluffystar

schoolteacher said:


> Fluffy-interesting about what the nurse said! Hmmm-you can't ask your GP for amh (sorry if that stupid question!!!??)
> xx

Given that when I spoke to my go yesterday and mentioned that the clinic would ideally like an AMHtest and her reply was "well, no you wont get that on the nhs" I dont hold much hope. She was not very helpful and didnt even suggest how I could go about getting it done. I feel like I had to fight just to get these tests repeated as she couldnt understand why the clinic wante dmore as I had in her eyes had everything tested. Oh, I just want to go to someone I trust who can guide me through the process and has my best interests at heart, not have to fight for myself every step of the way!!


----------



## schoolteacher

Oh fluufy what a pain, I have no idea what you are meant to do if the GP won't do it and the clinic can't do it! Would the clinic not even too it if you paid for the test like a private patient would do? how frusrating.
x


----------



## fluffystar

I think that my gp justneeds to be more helpfull!! I wil go and see her again and ask how I go about getting it done. She should be able to give me that info at least. It just annoys me that when I am working and someone has a query that is beyond what I can do for them I never justturn round and say "sorry that not my department" type thing. I always try to give them a way forward or suggest what to try next Yet my doctor is too black and white when it comes to what she will or will not do!


----------



## _Nell

ST - I think women who've had chemo that affected there egg supply might go straight to DE, but otherwise it seems even older women try with there own eggs first.

Fluffy - You've answered one of my Q's there with your mention of paying for extras.....I wondered if we could inbetween cycles as i'd like to pay for an unmedicated monitored cycle to see what goes on with my lining. I guess that's a 'no' then :(

Re AMH, you have a few options really. You can go for the test yourself through TDL - they are based in london. You can beg your GP to draw the blood for you and post it (and pay the lab) or go to the TDL london lab to have it drawn - you can make the appointment but you'll still need a Dr's slip -NHS or private GP to request it, but again the NHS don't pay so it's not a lot for your GP to do for you really.

OR you could register with a new clinic and pay the initial consult (around £150-£200) this would give you the second opinion on your tretament your looking for and then they can do the test.

Or 3rdly I had mine done at hollyhouse hospital (buckhurst hill) they have a little fertility clinic and the staff there were pretty helpful to me. If you call them they may just do the test alone (no consult needed) if you ask them to send the results to your GP. It's £80 done there.


----------



## fluffystar

Thanks Nell, thats really helpful xx
How are your embies doing?


----------



## _Nell

I had 1 embryo transferred this morning (day 5). My lining was just 6mm and it was hard to view on ultrasound the spot to transfer to today.
It was bittersweet really with such a crappy lining as the embryo was top quality, 4AA - never had close to that before. It feels like a waste of a good 'un, so I'm going to hope for a miracle really.

It just goes to show what a roll of the dice this all is though, because my meds and dose have been exactly the same as my other cycles but my numbers and quality so much better this round.


----------



## fluffystar

Now then Nell, keep yourself positive so that you can provide the best environment possible for little embie. It is in the best place and you really could be third time lucky xx I will be keeping absolutely everything crossed for you, except for my legs when I need to walk or wee!

Sending loads of babydust your way xxxxxxxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Wow Nell a 4AA! that deserves some PMA!! GL and thinking of you! xxx


----------



## _Nell

Thanks ladies it's really appreciated. 
I had some stonkingly good news from the lab today, I hope this won't upset others because I know we're all struggling and on down days other peoples news can hurt.... 



.......i got 15 frosties! seriously, a little football teams worth complete with subs.
None are A grade and quite a few C's -I told them I wanted to risk the freeze/thaw for anything that basically hadn't arrested - they are frozen in 3's so potentially we have up to 5 more rounds. I so hope I can sort my lining out and not waste them.
I've done nothing different this round, just lucked out with better numbers and stronger embryos, hope they're strong enough to survive a freeze.


----------



## schoolteacher

OMG Nell! 15 frosties that's brilliant! you really did exceptionally well with your egg numbers this time!xxx


----------



## fluffystar

Wowzers!!!! Thats got to have perked you up!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## _Nell

It certainly has :)

I've felt so blue knowing that we are dangerously close to the end of the line (DH and I agreed only 1 more fresh cycle and had never had any frosties). I know they may not survive the thaw and we may have some nil transfer FET's but we have been thrown a life line to keep going it seems :)


----------



## angiemon

Hi, sorry to butt in as I don't think I've posted on this thread before but I've been reading through and Nell - I think I have a problem with my lining thickening on it's own and through 2 fet cycles (one im doing now ) they have put me on progynova which seems to have helped my lining quite alot. Just thought I'd let you know. Congratulations on all your snowbabies xx


----------



## _Nell

Thanks Angela, progynova is estrogen right? unfortunately my lining isn't responding to estrogen (I've had estraderm) although i'm willing to give anything a shot so may just suggest I try that brand :)


----------



## schoolteacher

_Nell said:


> It certainly has :)
> 
> I've felt so blue knowing that we are dangerously close to the end of the line (DH and I agreed only 1 more fresh cycle and had never had any frosties). I know they may not survive the thaw and we may have some nil transfer FET's but we have been thrown a life line to keep going it seems :)

I'm sure from that number of frosties you will have some that survive the thaw!! It's a definate life line Nell, and I'm so glad it's happened to you!xxx


----------



## fluffystar

Argh!!!!! Why are people so incompetent?!?!?!?

H&E suggested I get my FSH and oestradial repeated before arranging a follow up. My gp was funny about it but agreed. (She nearly bit my head off when I mentioned AMH). But I got the results back and they have tested for oestriol not oestradiol. Are these even comparable? I cant find anything that says that they are. My cycles are pretty irregular so who knows when I will be able to repeat it.

My FSH had gone up from 6 to 9.3 too which isnt the best. Can anyone shed any light on the oestriol vs oestradiol thing?


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi fluffy-sorry to hear about the cock up! I have never heard of oestriol! is it a hormone then or something else? I looked in my Zita West book but it only talks about oestradiol. let me know if you want to know what it says but I'm sure you know already! Sorry can't help with the oestriol!x

ps-on fsh it says 6-8 is good, 9-10 is fair, 11-13=diminished reserve. So this does not put you in a worrying catergory.x


----------



## schoolteacher

I'm sure you have googles already but found this fluffy. From what it says I don't think knowing your level would be any use to you as it's to do with preganancy. xxxx


Estriol (oestriol) is one of the three main estrogens produced by the human body.

Estriol (E3) is only produced in significant amounts during pregnancy as it is made by the placenta from 16-Hydroxydehydroepiandrosterone sulfate (16-OH DHEAS),[1] an androgen steroid made in the fetal liver and adrenal glands.


----------



## fluffystar

Thanks ST, I googled it too and the only thing I found about oestriol was to do with pregnancy. Oh they like to rub it in dont they!!! I think I will ring H&E with the numbers anyway and then try and speak to my gp surgery and see what was actually requested, who messed up and whether they can get the blood re-sampled if they havent disposed of it yet. Hmm, no idea if that will be possible? The whole reason it was being done was that I have never had FSH and oestradiol done at the same time so apparently cant reply on the FSH result as a high oestradiol can artificially lower it. Now it seem I still may not have the two tested together anyway!!

I think im going to have to try and get an AMH test done privately as this is more reliable that FSH anyway. I am waiting for an email back from TDL in london who do it and I read on another thread when I searched for it that they werent too expensive. I just have to figure out if I can have the blood taken at my gp and send it off or have to go to london - I hope not! 

I just want to have a better idea of what my egg numbers are doing and therefore what my chances are if we go again or whether we should seriously be considering egg donor. 

How do you feel about the whole donor egg issue ST? Was it always something you wanted to do? Did you watch the programme that was on in August about donor eggs etc? That was quite interesting. I would have loved to have donated eggs...but never thought that I would need them myself. It sort of puts a whole new perspective on it!


----------



## _Nell

fluffy - my GP almost did similar, they just don't get the fsh/estradiol combo.

Re your fsh, this was just 1 or 2 cycles post ivf wasn't it? Mine jumped too. Had it tested 3 times and always been seven. Had it tested after my first IVf and it had jumped to 9.3.....the H&E nurses said that's normal post ivf as your bodies a bit messed up for a while and things have to work harder.....I *think* it's one of the rare times a high fsh isn't considered 'true' as such. It's probably a good thing your GP will need to re-do both on the next Cd3 for you.
Like ST says though, under 10 is still all ok.

Hope you get the amh sorted too, it's not usually more than £80 anywhere.


----------



## fluffystar

Thanks Ladies xxxx

Well, I called in at the gps this morning and the receptionist checked it out for me with the doctor and called me back later this morning. Apparently, they dont do oestradiol on the nhs either and oestriol is all they will do. When I spoke to H&E the nurse said that oestriol was fine!!!!! Ahhh! So why didnt they just ask me to get that done in the first place?!?!?

Anyway, she said the levels were fine and so now my follow up is booked for the 2nd december.

Thats really interesting about the higher fsh immediately post ivf though, im only in my first cycle since so hopefully that explains it. I cant believe its only a week since the BFN, seems like a lifetime has gone by but im feeling a bit better about things now.

Nell - how are you and little embie doing?


----------



## schoolteacher

Fluffy-Good news about the fsh info from Nell, sounds like the fsh may go down again. Glad you have a date now too! Hope you manage to find somewhere for the AMH test soon. x

About your egg share questions-I must admit it never crossed my mind to egg share as I never thought I would need ivf. When we knew nhs wouldn't have us and we found out about egg sharing, I knew instantly I would do it. Yes to save money but I'm pleased to have helped someone. I think to be honest most people do it too save money, but hey that's good for the recipient as it's more likely to work for them! Would you have donor eggs if you had too? You would have a greater chance of success is one pro. I'm comfortable with the fact that I could be contacted in 18 years time! I have come to terms with the fact that my egg is now an embryo in someone elses body and is successfully growing.... mostly!x

Nell-how you feeling? xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fluffystar

Thanks ST - I know you may have soad before, but do you mind me asking why the NHS wouldnt fund you? Im really not sure about the whole egg share thing, it is such a big think to get your head around being a recipient. I think I would probably come round to it eventually. I guess we will just wait and see what they say in a couple of weeks.


----------



## _Nell

Fluffy - It must be a horribly hard decision, but hopefully when you see the clinic they'll have some other ideas first.

ST - I forgot to ask you, did you ask about the suprecur trigger at your follow up? I asked david again at ET and he said the same that it works just fine.......so why doesn't everyone get it?!

AFM - I'm ok, nothing happening really. We're going away this weekend (OTD is monday) and I can't decide whether to test on the saturday am or not. On the one hand DH will be with me and i'll have company and be busy if it's a BFN, plus i can then have a drink with dinner. 
OTOH I'm so over testing i feel I may as just wait until AF. I can't seem to pick myself up at all this TWW, I don't even feel like i'm waiting tbh, it just seems inevitable :(
I'm feelin pretty bitter tbh, keep reading people getting BFP's on cycle 1 and feeling even more fed up.....which is really not very nice of me.


----------



## schoolteacher

Evening!

Fluffy-NHS wouldn't fund us as my dh already has 3 grownup children (18, 20 ,24) from his first marriage. We see his youngest occasionally (he's at uni) but rarely see the older two. DH is 44.
I was very upset at the time to not be funded for something that is nothing to do with me-after all I don't have any children! but hey ho!

Nell-I can't remember if I asked bout the suprecur!! think I didn't as I think they have to give it to me anyhway due to pcos?? to lowwer risk of ohss? arggh can't remember!
Glad to hear your going away! Even if you don't test, one drink wouldn't harm. I hope you get an unexpected surprise. Don't feel bad about being jealous of the successful at first try I am too and I not had my second round yet!! It's hard and it sucks! especially how some of them stay on the ivf threads (which is nice of them because it's to support us and I'm glad they do don't get me wrong!!!!) but its hard hearing about MS and their wait for a first scan, first scan pic, etc etc!! x


----------



## _Nell

Had a chat with DH last night and decided we'll test saturday morning.

I read some really sad news this morning and in a way it's given me some perspective and jolted me out of my blues.
A friend on another forum has really been though the infertility mill, 5 fresh IVF's, a couple of FETs, low egg numbers, fertilization fail, embryos never making it to blasts - the whole lot - and then her last-chance cycle in September/October she had 1 embryo try to go to blast, it didn't make it and was behind at the morula stage but they did ET anyway. She finally got her first BFP, only to lose it at 8 weeks just 3 weeks ago. Today she posted with the saddest news that her DH had died this morning completely unexpectedly. They though he was fit and healthy but are suspecting a heart attack, he had been feeling unwell first thing. He was just 44.
I haven't been able to stop thinking about this poor woman all day and cannot imagine what she is going through. 

I now feel that whilst a BFN will always be sad, I shall be more greatful for today, the here and the now - my DH and the family I have.

I would never wish such misfortune on anyone of course, but I feel in a way this ladies loss has helped me re-focus on what is really important, the life we already have.


----------



## schoolteacher

Oh my god Nell that's utterly awful! the poor woman!!! I can not comprehend what she must be going through. I just can't imagine losing Dh he is my whole world-he is 44 too (I know it can happen at any age though)
I also can't imagine doing 5 ivf's either or miscarrying....
It really does put things in perspective, thanks for sharing Nell-I think you needed to didn't you? it's hard as there are no words that can possibly help in this situation. xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fluffystar

Oh my goodness, that realy is so sad!!!!! I cannot even comprehend how she must be feeling. As you both said, it really does put things into perspective and make us appreciate what we do have.

Hugs to all us ladies I think xxxxxxxx


----------



## _Nell

Sorry I didn't mean to share the sadness, but you're right ST I did just feel the need to share. I just sort of felt it made me re-look at things and that can never be a bad thing.

I was very naughty and tested this morning. I just woke up and felt today was the day and i'd feel better for knowing - plus I needed to load the car for the trip and figured it was better to know if i was ok or not to lift lots. BFN (I'm 11dpo so there'd be a squinter on a FRER by now). 
I'm OK, just now impatient for the inevitable and wishing i could just stop the meds now.

I looked on the HFEA website last night, the live birth rates from FETs at H&E are 23%, with 1 in 4 FETS cancelled as embryos fail to survive the thaw.


----------



## fluffystar

Nell, dont give up hope just yet, there is time as 11dpo is a little early. Did you get AF before OTD last time? Thats what I was waiting for but knew that as I was taking different progesterone meds it might be different.

Dont give up the meds yet either. I stopped them the day before OTD as I had been spotting all the previous day and I wish I hadnt now. I felt like you and thought what was the point but now think that you never know and there could have been a little chance that something was trying despite my body trying to start AF and that therefore I didnt give it a ful chance. I stopped a day early the previous time too but I had full AF then so then didnt see the point. 

The positive thing is that you will now have a chance to sort lining issues out before you five the FET a go to give yourself the best chance. :hugs:

PS, thanks for the message on my blog xxxxxx


----------



## fluffystar

Nell, hope you are doing ok. Im still keeping my fingers crossed for you that there is a chance of a BFP xxxxxx


----------



## _Nell

No fluffy, definitely a BFN for me. No sign of AF yet, but stopped the progesterone today so i guess in the next day or so.

When's your follow up fluffy? Just booked mine in for early December, what can they say though really?!


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi nell-sorry to hear you think AF on the way. I would be interested to hear what they can /will say to you after 3 failed attempts. They need to be thinking that something is not right here, what can we do about it?
Are you going to to have an FET?
Would you consider another clinic in the future if you don't get any decent explanations/suggestions at follow-up?
Hope your ok.
You were away at the weekend weren't you? Hope you had a nice time! xx

Hi fluffy! xxxx


----------



## _Nell

I had a really nice weekend thanks ST, I think for me getting away really helps deal with a BFN. This is the first time AF hasn't arrived a few days before OTD and i'm glad I tested early or i'd have been full of false hope and with that comes a big fall.....it still feels strange stopping the progesterone, but the FRER was definitely stark white again today.

It's going to be interesting to hear what the clinic say. 
I will probably have a FET in january, just not sure where yet as obviously the embryos are at H&E currently :) I'm also going to re-visit the Dr that did my hysteroscopy earlier this year, just to double check there was nothing she missed in my uterus that could be causing this problem......it's cheeky to imply she might have missed something on the images but i feel i have to ask.
I've also decided to have some more tests for uterine infections, everything has been clear to date but it's one more thing to rule out as a cause for my problem lining.

Any news on a possible match for you ST? I expect the clinic gets pretty busy come January, I hope it moves fast again for you.


----------



## fluffystar

Nell, you sound quite organised, logical and purposeful so im guessing your weekend away really helped! Im glad. Sorry that it is definitely a BFN and it will be interesting to see what H&E say. 

My follow up in next friday (2nd), im quite keen to hear what they have to say about to to get me to respond more. Im not sure if upping the stimms again would help? Other than that its abig push on the fitness front for me. I have come to realise that I havea few mental or psychological blocks regarding getting pregnant and one of those is to do with my weight and how I feel about myself. Its silly but I realised that there was a small part of me that was glad that I was not pregnant as at least then I would not have "fat" bump! I put on weight a few years ago when taking anti depressants and it was only when I came off them that I stopped gaining weight but it has been slow to come off. I have lost a stone but really need to lose another stone and a half to get back to being happy with myself. 

So im hoping that all in all I am trying my best and will see what they say at the follow up I guess. I dont think we will try and appeal the 6 month NHS wait as the nurse suggested. I called them with my FSH results and they said that was fine and nothing to worry about. But again, who knows what the consultant will say!!!

ST - How are things with you?


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi nell! glad you had a good time, it really helped dh an I to go away after the 1st cycle and hopefully we will be able to do so again after the 2nd if need be. 
I have never had a hsteroscopy that is different to a hsg? I wonder if i should have had one. I also has a spate of recurring utis about a year ago-for no reason I had changed anything I was doing. I had a blood test which showed infection but I just kept having antiboitics....

have you been on the H&E blog? it's fairly new I think. I got their email newsletter today and there was a link to it. There are a couple of posts one on immune testing and also about micheal developing a test that has implantation failure as one of its markers-could be of interest to you.

I think jan is a busy time at the clinic so hopefully a recipeint will be found soon who wants to start in Jan!

Fluffy-well-done for trying to get fit etc, I need to too, and could do with losing a stone! my will power is not as good as yours though! xx


----------



## fluffystar

ST - my will power is not that good.. I just gave in and had some chocolate!


----------



## _Nell

ST - didn't know they had a blog tbh, will go and look :)


----------



## schoolteacher

No I didn't either!! they are also on facebook and twitter though I can't see why you would want to 'like' them on facebook as that is publicising to all your friends what you might not want them to know!!! I'm not on twitter but I wonder what they actually say on it? Stuff like 'Oh 3 more sucessful ivf's this week, welldone us, aren't we great!! lol.
I only knew about the blog from that newsletter they emailed me-which is just going on about their supposedly great statistics!!!! there is not much on the blog. Do you get the newsletter? x
Sorry i'm rambling and trying to be funny, ha ha!!!


----------



## _Nell

LOL ST, you're not far off what they put on twitter - I had a look (you can view it without following via the H&E webby)
I mentioned it way back in the thread, something like 50% patients pg so far this year.....erm hello when's it my turn then?!

Fluffy, I've made the switch to dark choc, it's actually good for you and much less sugar/carbs. Just had a chunk of green n blacks now :)

edited no sorry 49% (tweet dated 22 aug).


----------



## schoolteacher

Hello ladies! how ru both? what are you up to on this cold saturday? I can't decide whether to go xmas shopping or stay in! xx


----------



## fluffystar

Hi ST - Im soooo not in the mood for christmas this year, let alone all the christmas shopping! Cant face going into cambridge as it will be so busy. We are nearer to huntingdon and st ives but there is not much there. Trying to get some done online but not sure where to start!!!

Think the IVF has really messed my cycles up this time round. I think I had a period on day 17 which is unheard of for me. But it has only lasted 2 days, I have no idea what is going on in there! Last time I had a completely normal cycle and was so proud of my body for recovering so well. Anyone else affected like that? Is it normal?


----------



## schoolteacher

Hiya! well I went into Cambridge but it was sooo busy!!!! 
17 days is early! a lady on another thread had her af on day 22 after failed ivf though. My af's only last about 2 days, they used to be longer a couple of years back, it's weird. I haven't had my 2nd period yet since the ivf... I'm on day 36ish so looks like it's gonna be a long cycle for me!!! 
OOh i forgot you live nearish to me! I'm cambridge near city centre! may I ask your age? I'm 27.xxx

Hi Nell! x


----------



## fluffystar

I bet cambridge was I nightmare! We are venturing into peterborough tomorrow which might not be as bad but not so good shops. Im in warboys, just north of huntingdon so similar distance to both. 
Of course you can ask my age, im 32 but only last year got asked for ID to buy paracetamol in morrisons! Seriously, you need to be 16 to buy that! Wasn't sure whether to be insulted or flattered - age is a funny thing!


----------



## fluffystar

Double post - stupid mobile


----------



## schoolteacher

I grew up in peterborough! I'm not a massive fan if I now (since going to uni in southampton and now living in cambridge!) but most of my immediate family still live there! Go back often to see them, but yeah shopping is not as good! Have you always lived in warboys? 
Oh we fairly close in age then! (in my opinion!) getting id'ed for paracetamol is ridiculous! and I think there is a rule about buying more than 2 or 3 packs at once! xx


----------



## _Nell

Hi, can't get 'into' Christmas yet, my birthday was last week so I like that to be well gone before I start shopping and singing festive tunes :)

Fluffy, abnormal periods are to be expected I think, sometimes you have small follicles that have to be reabsorped like cysts and send things a bit off. After IVF 1 I o'd late for me (Cd15) and then the following cycle I O'd on CD6 super early, so the total cycle was only 17 days.


----------



## fluffystar

Oooh, Happy Birthday Nell!!!!! 

I couldnt get in the mood for christmas either, but after some christmas shopping today im getting there. Though when we got back to our car, some idiot had jumped up on the bonnet leaving muddy footprints and a great big dent!!!!! Unbelievable! That meant speaking to the security people, getting the polce out etc etc etc plus not I have to get it fixed.

Glad its not just me with the short cycles after IVF, I think I ust have o'd around day 7 or 8! Will mention it on friday when I have my follow up I think.

ST - I have only been in Warboys about 4 years. My family are from Essex, then I went to uni in Portsmouth, then Reading, then got a job in Guildford before meeting hubby who is from Lincoln. We actually met on an internet dating site! He was doing some training in Guildford and then they moved him to Cambridge. We started out with a long distance relationship and then I moved up here with him. It does mean that neither of us have any family nearby but thats not always bad thing!!! Sometimes it would be nice though.


----------



## _Nell

Had my follow up yesterday. I had zero questions about it really and there wasn't much that can be said, top grade blast and BFN. Michael seemed suprised that i'd had all 3 ivf's with the same protocol.....isn't it the consultants that decide the protocol?

It's a good job I have some frozen or it would have been a real tumbleweed, no one with anything to say meeting.

So, the plan is to try a FET in January, success rates average about 20% but 1 in 4 women have nothing to transfer as the embryos don't surive the thaw.
I will have to down-reg, which i've never done before and i'm really nervous tbh. I'll take the shot on CD21, sometime before christmas and that will put me in a menopausal state. I really hope i don't get horrid side effects. Guestimate for trasnfer will be somewhere around mid January.

Doesn't it suck all this movement of time? Even if I'm lucky enough to get pg next cycle I'll still be pretty much another year older, 33, when I give birth. Tick tock.


----------



## fluffystar

Ahh time schmime, when you have that baby (which you will) you wont care how old you are so just focus on that part  xxxxxxx

I did long protocol first time round but had to inject every day, sounds like you are doing slightly different. I ended up down regulating for ages as I took ages to ovulate and def hadnt by day 21 so a week after they had me start anyway as a big follie was sitting ready and the down reg drugs can actually kick start ovulation if you are just about there. That meant I had the whole two weeks of the second part of my cycle then another week while they wait for your period to be out the way, then finally started stimms. You wont be stimming though, obviously, so not sure what happens then?

Other than that, it wasnt too bad but did have an effect on my depression and brought that back but I am a sensitive soul and it didnt take much back then to tip me up!

I have my follow up at 2pm this afternoon and havent sorted any questions out at all yet. Better get doing that.......


----------



## _Nell

Ooh good luck with your follow up fluffy - let us know how it goes?

Yeah I down reg daily like you did (not one big jab like i though!), wait for AF and then instead of starting stimms I carry on with the down-reg shots and take these estrogen pills 3x a day for a few weeks, then switch to the progesterone, then transfer.


----------



## fluffystar

I saw David today rather than Michael and he seems positive. On our last funded cycle we are doing the following:

- Upping the gonalF to 375 (we doubled it to 300 this time but still not many eggs)
- taking the pill for 3 weeks before to try to get all eggs to respond evenly. I had about 10 possible follies at the start of this time but some never responded as a few shot ahead and so we had to go ahead and trigger.
- he is going to write to our gp, copying the pct in, requesting that their advice is to waive the 6 month wait as my response and egg reserve is like that of someone 10 years older and it will only get worse not better. We have to just wait and see what happens but if they say no then April 12th is the earliest we can start. If they say yes then its as soon as we want.

We are going on a super duper nice holiday to mexico at the end of Jan so wouldnt be doing it then any way and im also working with my crystal therapist, Andy, on getting my eggs etc better. If it takes 3 months for eggs to come up to ovulation then what happens in the 2 months prior to an IVF cycle will apparently affect them. Therefore I want to be in the best place possible two months before we go for it so I think the earliest would be end of feb/march is we are allowed. If not its April which is not that far anyway.


----------



## _Nell

Sounds like you had a really positive consult with a good plan for next cycle :)
I hope the pct listen to their request for you, even if it only brings it forward to March for you it'll be nice to go when you're ready - presumably you won't have to wait until april for the BCP's then but can start them sooner?


----------



## fluffystar

I think the BCP count as the start of the treatment, same as DR drugs so you can only start from 12 April.

I realise now that have no idea at what stage I start taking the BCP - pre, post O? Not a scoobys!!! Oh and I thought I had all my questions sorted.


----------



## _Nell

Were you ever on the bcp before? do you have any left?

personally i wouldn't wait to april to start those, if you need 3 weeks worth first (and have some still at home) i'd ask the clinic if you can take those and then officially start the cycle with the stimms drugs on cd 3 in april IYSWIM?
I'm sure they'd agree to that.


----------



## schoolteacher

Hello! Fluffy glad you had a good consultation! sounds like they have a good plan in place for you! I would want to start earlier if poss but that's just me personally! I took bcp before my cycle and I had to take it on cd1 for 2 weeks, and then come off and have a bleed and then stimmed from cd4. Was weird having AF, then again 2 weeks later! Maybe it will be same for you? 
Your holiday sounds lovely! very jealous!:)xx

Nell-how are you?xx


----------



## fluffystar

Oh my god im pregnant! I have no idea how that happened or when! I thought I was on day 11 of a cycle after a short 16 day cycle following ivf.
I have no idea if ivf worked but I tested 1 day early and also bled or if it was the following cycle and I bled in the middle of it at day 16 which wasn't a period at all. That puts me at day 26 today. 
Im teaching all day today but hubby has picked me up a clear blue digital and will figure out when home what happened.
I cant believe this is happening!


----------



## fluffystar

Double post


----------



## _Nell

eeeeeeeeeeeek that's amazing fluffy!! Call the clinic and 'fess up about testing early with a bfn on the ivf - maybe they can scan you and you'r actually pg from the ivf so quite a few weeks along.

although frankly who cares how far along you are right now, your pregnant and that is just amazing :)

who'd have the thought though the first BFP on our thread may not be down to the bloomin' IVF clinic LOL.

ST I'm good thanks :)


----------



## schoolteacher

Wow fluffy that's amazing! How far along would you be if it's from the ivf! What prompted you to test?
I had little daydreams that a miracle like this would happen to me and I would fin out I was really prego after all but no such luck! Well saying that I still haven't had Af! LOL!
You must be so shocked yet ecstatic!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Nell-when are you gonna do FET? I have seen on some other threads you have some extra meds to take? What is clexane? Didn't realise you have had steriods previously either. What is the reason for having those? xx

AFM-nothing new, lol! x


----------



## fluffystar

I have just done a digital and it said 2-3 weeks since conception so thats 4-5 weeks pregnant. If its not ivf then I will be 4 weeks on tuesday, if it was ivf then I would be 7-8 weeks and the test should be showing further along.

Still not 100% sure and will go to docs tomorrow and explain that I also bled quite heavily 11 days ago which lasted for 5 days. That cant be implantation can it as I thought that would be more like spotting and not a period? That makes me worried. 

I decided to test as my breasts had been sore for a week which is wrong if im at the begining of a cycle. Also the cramps havent really stopped since the bleeding 

Arghhhh, I should be happy but im so unsure of what the hell went on. I hope they can scan me to figure out when and if its ok after bleeding?!?


----------



## goodies

Wow what great news x


----------



## _Nell

Fluffy I think it's too early for a scan but they might do bloods to confirm your hcg levels.

I bet the bleed 11 days ago was ovulation - i wonder if you had some leftover cysts that went as your egg ovulated maybe. cysts are common after ivf and they can cause a bleed.

This is brilliant news, i have everything crossed this is a sticky bean for you xxx


----------



## _Nell

ST - sorry i forgot to say, Michael gave me the steroids (and clexane but i didn't take in the end) to try for cycle 3 to see if it helped implantation for me when i was still a private patient.....then nhs funding came through and he told me i could take them but now i was nhs he wouldn't be able to prescribe anymore if i did get pregnant.

So i was a bit stuck really, saw an immunes Dr. mid ivf cycle 3 and he thinks that might be the root of my thin lining problem so having more tests. He has also prescribed the clexane and steroids to run alongside my ivf (or on natural cycles if i wish, but i don't).

The clexane thins your blood, so prevents tiny clots forming which may be preventing the blood getting to my uterus properly and thickening my lining....that's the theory we won't know until we try. The steroids will lower my immune response in cae my body is rejecting the embryos, as i had a chemical.

I'm willing to try it i suppose.


----------



## fluffystar

Have had bloodtest this morning and then will have another on wed. Hopefully all ok and hcg on the rise! Trying not to get too excited, I know how things aren't always straight forward.


----------



## _Nell

Yay fluffy - will you get todays result back before wednesday, or are they making you wait to give both results together?

I am so happy for you, I know what you mean about not getting too excited but you got a BFP on a hpt - enjoy every good stage as they happen I say :)


----------



## schoolteacher

Any nes on the test fluffy? or as Nell said you gotta wait til wed? 
Nell-thanks for the steriod/clexane info! Was your last cycle nhs? Where did you see an immune dr? x
AFM-having a long cycle since ivf Af. Now on cd45! grrrrr. Last af was 21st OCtober!x


----------



## fluffystar

Nell - what tests are they doing to look at lining issues?

ST - Goodness that is a long one. I guess that effects when you get to start in Jan? I so hope we all have 2012 babies, we all deserve it so much!

No news im afraid, think will just wait until wed when I go back. 

We have footstool thing in the lounge which has storage inside where I keep all my fertility books and paperwork along with a few free baby toys that you get if you sign up to things like cow & gate and aptamil and some pregnancy magazines (so sad I know, I stopped that ages ago!). Its like my secret box of all things to do with fertility and babies that we cant talk to anyone about. I have just been really naughty and put away the books and paperwork into the H&E purple bag that they give you to put all the meds in and taken it out of my secret box. So my box now only consists of things for moving forward. I need to not get carried away dont I?But it was so liberating! I so know this bubble could burst at anytime but figure I may not be in this position again so what the helll!?!?


----------



## KristyHart

WOW

I have been staying away for couple of weeks but what great news to come back to. Fluffy that is fantastic. Good luck for Wednesday. :happydance::happydance:

I have had a busy few weeks with things. Pet sitting, family wedding etc.

I have my TIA on 12th Dec to go over things for January. My gonal f was 375 last time and they want to increase for nxt round, god knows what it will go upto. But I dont care as long as it works. I heard a promising story over the weekend. A family friend had IVF and tried for 8 years. Then all of a sudden she got pregnant, then again with twins and then again.... She now has 4 beautiful naturally concieved children after being told she could never have children :shrug::happydance: Gives me some hope. I am still pushing on with the acupuncture and I am upto losing 1 stone and 4 lb now, I am steadily losing 1lb a week now. So come January I shall be at my target weight :happydance::happydance:

ST & Nell - How are you both? Whats happening now with you both? Still going for January?
xxx


----------



## _Nell

ST - yes last cycle was nhs, but when herts and essex prescirbed drugs we thought it was private - but funding came through at the 11th hour. The immunes Dr I saw was at the london fertility academy - not seeing him again though, just a one off in case i got pg that cycle and needed more steroids. The extra tests i'm having done are by my GP though, more thyroid tests, some blood clotting test. Will take a few weeks for the results though.
I've just had 1 set of results back though on a test I read about on fertilityfriends for chlamydia (organised myself direct with the lab), i've always been negative on regular swobs but this came back positive. I'm gutted tbh, been with DH 7 yrs so obviously had this low grade infection for years and years. I only had it done because it's linked to thin lining. treatment is a long course of AB's so looks like my FET might be delayed.

Kristy - good luck with the TIA :)

Fluffy - Yay for putting to one side the ivf stuff, fingers crossed for great results for you tomorrow


----------



## schoolteacher

Hello!
Fluffy-yeah i really want/need AF to come now as I have to take the pill for 2 weeks and be off it for a week before starting stimms and as I'm impatient I want to start early jan not mid jan, lol!
GL for results tomorrow and I think you made the right move removing all the fertility stuff because your gonna need that room for prego books!!!xx

AFM-good news yesterday-the clinic rang and have found me another recipient for my eggs! so will defo be starting again in Jan! Not sure when, and I guess will have to go in soon to sign all the forms again (do you have to sign new forms each time???? I don't know!). Didn't actually get to speak to anyone today as they rang me yesterday and left a voicemail about the recipient. I rang them back, goes to answer machine! left a message, they ring me back and I miss it because at work! and it keeps going like that! Voice mail tennis!!!! annoying!x 

Kirsty-good to hear from you! TIA very soon! we we likely be cycling together! well done on your weight lose that is brill! I'm worried about putting weight on over xmas and then have to cycle straight after! amazing story about your family friend! just shows doesn't it! my sister had fertility issues (different to mine) and was due to have icsi when she fell pregnant with my nephew! then very quickly had a second naturally too!!!xx

Nell-bummer about the clamidia test result! I thought evereyone had sti testing before ivf-espcially as some of them can affect fertility. I had them at H & e but maybe you only have them if egg sharing? xxxx


----------



## _Nell

ST - great news about the recipient - fx AF arrives soon. Yeah you do have to sign forms every time, though they get a bit more relaxed on when with each cycle, last time i signed them half way through stimms and this time DH just has to get around to signing his before they thaw our embryos - it's always difficult for us with DH to get chance to sign.
Re the chlamydia, yeah I've had countless tests over the years (suffer from repeat uti's so GP's usually test then) and one in may this year at herts and essex. All negative. This test was a new one which tests your menstrual blood (nice). I sent the result to my gynae and she says she knows the london fertility clinic suggest it, but there are no studies to prove it's correct and no other clinics use that test. Not sure what to think tbh, gynae suggests to just carry on with the FET as normal (I can't really ask H&E as I think when you're nhs you're meant to only have tests with them!)

So, I think i'm back on for Jan, with you and Kristy :)
I so hope we turn this thread around and follow fluffy's BFP :)

Fluffy - sending all the positive vibes i can for you - what times your appointment?


----------



## KristyHart

Wow it will be lovely to go through it with you and ST. Lets make this OUR BFP cycle :thumbup::thumbup: May even get to bump into each other in the clinic.

Great news on the recipient ST :hugs:

I should be starting my nxt cycle in the first week of January so I will be starting at the beginning. Im longing this cycle out so I know I dont start cd1 too early and cant get in clinic for cd3 scan because of New year :dohh: I should be safe though.

Fluffy, any news hun?

xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all! Well still playing voicemail/answering machine tennis with the egg share nurse! But she did say in a voice mail today that we will hopefully be starting stimms w/c 23rd jan. Got to book appt for forms signing w/c 16th jan. Hoped to start earlier in jan but oh well its all good! So a bit after you kirsty! 
Nell-really glad that your will still be cycling in jan too! when is your next appt to you know?
Fluffy-any news? we are all desperate to know if all is good!!!!xxFX!


----------



## fluffystar

Wow everyone is gearing up for another go, fingers crossed for everyone xxx

At appointment today, the first blood result was 479 which was taken on day 28 if you ignore the bleeding I had at day 16. I dont know if that was implantation bleeding or not, its quite early isnt it? But then the only way I can have got a BFP from this cycle is if I O'd early as we only bd'd :blush: once a few days after AF stopped. I thought implantation was only menat to give you spotting if anything, this was more than that which is why I mistook it for a period though it was lighter than normal.

Anyway, I dont much care about the whys and hows as long as todays blood test comes back showing its a continuing pregnancy!!!!!! Should find out tomorrow. I hardly slept last night as I was so nervous, got to sleep around 3.30 after ending up sleeping downstairs on the sofa watching tv.


----------



## goodies

Fab news fluffy xx


----------



## fluffystar

Thanks Goodies xxx What stage are you at hun? xx


----------



## _Nell

OMG Fluffy that's a stonking high beta for what you think is around day 28 - brilliant news!!!
When will you get the 2nd results?

I still can't believe it, a post IVF BFP is what we all secretly, well not so secretly for me, dream of and it's happened for you :)

ST - no more appointments for me until day 13 of my FET cycle :wacko: i have the meds and i just get on eith it then on day 13 we go to see how my lining is and hopefully book the transfer for 5 days later. DH needs to drop in sometime over the Xmas break to sign his bit of the paperwork. I'm told AF is often late when you down reg, and I haven't yet O'd so best guess is O this weekend, then normal AF would be here around Xmas day, but accounting for lateness scan might be mid Jan maybe?


----------



## fluffystar

HCG still rising! I really am pregnant! OMG! It went up to 625, not the best rise in 48hrs but hopefully all ok.


----------



## _Nell

Great news fluffy, don't worry too much about the doubling time, like you say it's going up :) - were they taken exactly 48hours apart anyway?


----------



## KristyHart

fluffystar said:


> HCG still rising! I really am pregnant! OMG! It went up to 625, not the best rise in 48hrs but hopefully all ok.


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## schoolteacher

yay fluffy! so happy for you! 
so nell I will prob be stimming just after you have scan and transfer! rang and booked mt tia today for 18th jan with view to stimming w/c 24th. xx


----------



## fluffystar

I hope you ladies dont mind - I have added a pregnancy ticker to my signature. I do hope its the first of many BFPs on this thread xxxxx


----------



## KristyHart

Course we dont mind. It gives us all hope

Soooooo pleased for you xxx


----------



## _Nell

I don't mind, it's lovely to have so good news on this thread at last :)


----------



## KristyHart

How is everyone today?

I am just heading off for my TIA :thumbup: Cant wait to get started again :happydance:


----------



## fluffystar

Hi Kristy :flower:
Hope it went well this afternoon. Are they trying anything different with the drugs this time round to try and increase the egg numbers? What dose were you on last time? Can they increase it any more?

How is everyone else doing? Christmas shopping all done yet? I have a heap of presents that need wrapping - I hate that bit!

Fluffy xx


----------



## _Nell

Hi Kristy, how did you get on hun?

Hi Fluffy and ST :)

I hope Chichi won't mind me sharing but I PM'd her to see how she is, she hasn't heard back from the PCT about not having the 6month wait so plans to cycle again in the early spring.

AAM: Nothing much happening really, I'm sort of itching to get started. Been relaxing and enjoying the break the last few weeks and having the odd glass of alcohol and choccy cake, but now back to the clean living - though will allow myself Christmas day :)
I think i've had cysts this cycle from the IVF, had this really full, sorefeeling like when you're ready for EC. lasted about a week but seems to have eased now.


----------



## KristyHart

Hi Ladies

I was told to appeal my 6 month wait but when it came to it, I shouldn't of got through to NHS cos of my FSH level so they told me to leave it. But to be honest, the 6 months has flown by.

Today they have decided to put me on the pill for this month (can't start till 2nd Jan due to 6 month wait anyway) I will finish the pill on 1st Jan and start my 2nd round on that cycle. Egg collection estimated on 20th Jan. I asked about my dosage and they said they may give me a few days of 450 then the rest on 375. They will see how the scan goes first I think. 

How are you all? Fluffy how are you feeling? :cloud9::cloud9: I bet 


xxx


----------



## _Nell

Kristy - sounds like you had a good meeting and I guess if you're on bcp that sort of means you've officially started? yay!

What does the bcp do to help? anyone know? Fluffy was put on that protocol too (or was going to before her BFP :) )


----------



## KristyHart

It helps manage the follies so they all start to grow together. My last cycle I had 2 launch off and the rest drag behind so when it came to it, they didnt want to risk loosing the big 2 in case the others never caught up in time. So I lost the use of the smaller ones.

This way they will stay dormant until I start to inject. Then they will boost me with 450 gonal f and go from there. So hopefully instead of having 2 goodens and 4 littluns, I will or should have more goodens.

Hope that makes sense lol

xxx


----------



## _Nell

Oh I see, that makes sense. Sounds like a good plan, it's great they've come up with a solution for you :)


----------



## KristyHart

Yes I am pleased they are trying something different. After all the bad reports form you 3 here with mess ups and stuff I was a little worried.

I was told I will still only get 1 embie put back, I so wanted to say well....fluffy had 2 :haha:

How are you all feeling? What are your plans? I have started a blog this time. My last cycle I wrote everything on paper which I have misplaced so I am making it a solid thing this time lol

xx


----------



## fluffystar

Kristy, dont get worried! I dont feel that they messed up anything for me and was happy that they were coming up with something slightly different for our last try. It does sounds like you have a similar plan to what they described to me, though your dose of gonal f was higher - mine was going to be 375 as I had 300 last time.

I was told at the follow up that they put 2 embies back as they were of poor and really poor quality. The second one they didnt hold much hope for at all and so decided to put it in as a token gesture. I was told all along that they would only put one back in though which is why it was such a shock when they said they wanted to put two in - I knew my chances had to be pretty low for them to do that!

Where are you writing a blog? Is it a public one? I find it helpful to keep a blog as its a bit more fun than a paper diary. When I feel like I need a change then I just give it an overhaul!!!!

Nell - sorry you seem to have cysts, hope they dont cause you too much bother xxx

ST -hope you're ok to xxx


I called H&E last week when things were all confirmed and they said that I was the second person that week to call and say they got pregnant soon after a failed IVF. The nurse said that hopefully the ivf cycles had boosted my system or something to get things working - I have no idea if thats possible? 

I mentioned that the consultant was writing to my GP to recommend that they request the PCT waive the 6 month wait as I was a bad responder and she made a note. Though the next day I got a copy of the letter and goodness it was all doom and gloom!!! I guess that they are factual and to the point but its quite an upsetting letter if you were still getting over a failed cycle. Its quite nice to have though, providing all goes ok, as it just shows that it really was a miracle that happened.


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi girls! I'm lurking! really busy last week at school this week, it's all go! can't wait to break up on friday so I can just relax a bit! Will engage properly in converstaion soon, promise!!!
xx


----------



## fluffystar

I just cant stay positive. I woke up at 4 this morning with strong cramps, more than the ones a have had on and off, that havent stopped and now I have started bleeding. Its only light but its red, thats not good, im so worried. This is so cruel :-( Going to doctors at 2.30 but they cant do anything can they?


----------



## KristyHart

Oh Fluffy fingers crossed for you honey :hugs::hugs:

They may send you on for a scan maybe? My sister started to bleed early on and she went for a scan after the docs. She found out then she was having twins.

Stay positive hun xxx


----------



## fluffystar

Thanks Kristy. 

The doctor wants to take some blood, but couldnt get any today so will go again tomorrow, to check hcg levels and book a scan but said they dont like to do a scan until 6/7 weeks as you cant see much before that. The cramps eased off early afternoon and the bleeding has changed to old blood so I just pray that things are calming down. I have been signed off for a week which is tricky as no one at work knows! My line manager, who has been great about the IVF etc, would have know if she hadnt gone to Australia for a month!

Hope everyone els is ok xx


----------



## _Nell

Oh Fluffy :hugs:

I'm glad they signed you off, now rest up good :flower:

I know nothing about pg having never got that far but the cramps easing and brown blood now v's red sounds very promising that all is ok :hugs:

Sending you lots of good vibes for your HCG bloods again :flower:


----------



## schoolteacher

Good luck fluffy! I'm sure all will be fine! A lady on another thread had bleeding and it stopped when she rested. This happened 3 or so times the same thing, but eventually stopped completly and now all is fine!xxxx


----------



## fluffystar

Im pretty sure its all over. I wont descibe what I just passed but a quick google search confirmed its pregnancy tissue. Its all so unfair.

Blood test on thurs was 1400 so up from the week before but its consistent with the 30% rise over 2 days which I had last week. I guess it was doomed from the start.

To rub it in, its now the run up to christmas and I have to be all happy and smiley for stupid parties and relatives. It sucks. This is exactly why we wouldnt have done IVF this close to christmas again. Last year we found out it failed a week before christmas and that was crap enough as our family didnt know. This is worse. It just sucks so much. Im fed up.


----------



## KristyHart

Oh hun I am so sorry. I know it doesn't help how you are feeling, but I am a great believer in things happening for a reason.

Stay strong, try to enjoy your Christmas and start thinking out your plan in the new year. Which I honestly think will end this thread with all of our succesful and ongoing BFP's

Lots of love xxx


----------



## _Nell

Fluffy there are no words i can say that will really help but i'm sending many :hugs::hugs: and I will be thinking of you lots.

Kristy is right, next year will finally be your (and all of ours) years :hugs:


----------



## KristyHart

How are all you ladies doing?

I cant believe I am so close to starting again. This 6 months has draggggged. I have 2lb more to lose. I have my horses part loaned ready for that extra bit of help over EC & ET and resting.

I am so excited for Xmas its untrue but maybe cos I know IVF round 2 is not long after hehe

Xxx


----------



## _Nell

Kristy, that's great news that you're all organised and ready with the horses and impressive that you've pretty much reached your target weight too - might you allow yourself a few treats at Christmas?

AFM: I started downregging for my FET last week. I had an overwhelming sense of doom within about 48hours, it was unreal, i've never felt like that before. I just kept having awful morbid thoughts about death, dying, accidents etc. Thankfully I now feel normal again, although oddly for me I am not spotting at all pre AF, is this a benefit of down-regging i wonder?
Reluctantly we will not be having our FET on the nhs, as we opted to run some tests privately and I'll be trying some extra meds to see if they can help me with lining/implantation.
If the witch arrives on time she'll be here Christmas day, then I have a bit more wait with further downregging before starting the estrogen.


----------



## KristyHart

Of course nell, I have started digging in to the choccies hehe. Will be steering clear of any alcohol though.

Thats great you have started already. I have never down regged so don't really know anything about it.

I see you have had further tests, what were they and what did they show? i am considering AMH if this cycle fails xx


----------



## _Nell

More tests than I can name it feels like! But the only one that's come back as relevant so far is my NKcells, which indicate I *may* be having an over-active immune response to the embryos and basically rejecting them. My gynae ran this, H&E (and many other Dr.s) don't believe in them. I'm going to be taking steroids just in case though, got to try something.


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi Nell! glad you have a plan in place for this FET and aren't feeling the doom anymore!! How weird! You have cycles very quickly it seems? This is your second since my first! I hope this one is successful for you!

Kirsty- well done on the weight loss! glad your having christmas treats though! starting stimms soon-yay! you have had a longer wait than me. Not starting to w/c 23rd jan-boo!!! Last cyle was in september. Seems ages away to me....grrrr! 

I Hope fluffy is alright...there has been lots of bad news on one of the other threads I go on too.....several mc's, and poorly foetus's (sp) too. x


----------



## _Nell

ST - you're right, I prefer to get on with things and get cycling! The cycle I did alongside you was private and the following nhs so no enforced 6month gap between them. With FET's there's no need to wait at all, I could have cycled straight after my IVF BFN, but I chose to wait and have one natural cycle inbetween :)


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi Ladies! How are we all? How is Dr nell? not much to say-just checking in. I'm normally excited about christmas by now, but feeling a bit down and not really into it:-(
I just keep thinking I should have a bump!! We were sad last christmas when it still hadn't happened and I remember thinking there is no way it can go another year can it? and now here we are a year later....
Sorry this is a downer post!x


----------



## fluffystar

Hey ST, sorry you are feeling down. It will happen for you im sure xx Maybe by next christmas, we will all have bumps or even better healthy babies!? 

How is everyone else? I know I havent posted for a while. I just couldnt bring myself to have anything positive to say. But today I feel a little more positive, not for a particularly good reason but for the best of several scenarios. 

My bleeding seems to have just about stopped but my hormone levels were not coming down. My gp was worried that perhaps I had only had a partial miscarriage as I havent bled heavily for very long and my hcg is not coming down. The only way to know for sure was to get me booked in for a scan at the early pregnancy assessment unit. She couldnt get hold of anyone initially and it looked like I might have had to wait until after christmas to have a scan. The thought of having to go visiting people for christmas dinners etc and the rest of the miscarriage starting up was awful. Then I had thought of having a medically induced miscarriage or surgery. My mind has been buzzing.

Luckily, I got a cancellation appointment for this lunchtime. I appear to be completely empty so I must have passed it all. At least there will be no more big bleeds to come. My blood levels of hcg are not coming down at all though and are stuck around 1200 so my body is quite confused and messed up. I dont know what that means for when we can do IVF again and I also dont know if I can handle IVF anytime soon after all of this. 

I have found the whole being in limbo thing really hard. First it was whether we were pregnant from the ivf and missed it on testing day, then it was whether we had a continuing pregnancy or not. We had 6 days of knowing we were definitely pregnant before threatening a miscarriage and then apparently having a miscarriage but no drop in levels and now finally having the miscarriage absolutely confirmed. My head is a mess but I have to be all jolly for christmas.

Im really sorry, I have just realised how negative this post is. Perhaps im still not doing so well with the positivity. I need to give myself a pep talk! I guess its really only a teeny step further than we got doing either of the ivf cycles.

Anyway, what are you all doing for christmas? We are going to see my family tomorrow, then having my sister and dad over for a quiet christmas day and then over to hubby's family for boxing day.


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi fluffy! don't worry about a negative post I don't think it is particularly at all. God I was on a right downer the other day and my cycle was ages ago! You have been through a rough ride and like you said, what you thought was happening has been all over the place. It is no consolation to you but there does seem to have been lots of mc's lately on here. My friend Hope on another thread had one on the same day as you I believe, and has ended up with a womb infection, poor thing. With regards to the hcg levels not coming down, this happened to a lady called jdh on another thread. She was having blood tests every couple of days for weeks and it slowly went down, then up! then finally down, stuck for a while below a hundred I think then finally to zero! Not trying to make you feel any better, I just think it's been really bad luck on here recently.
You will know when the time is right to start thinking about next time, as you will naturally start to think about it. No rush for now.xx

I hope that you have a lovely christmas, as best you can. If it gets too much around people, you could always slope off and just say you have a headache or something as a reason for being quiet. Just remember it's ok to have bad days.xx

Merry Christmas all of you! may our dreams come true in 2012.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KristyHart

Hope all of you lovely ladies have had a great Christmas and are looking forward to OUR year :thumbup::thumbup:

I have had flu and sinus infection for 2 weeks now, I got antibiotics and what do I get.....Thrush :cry: So I have zapped that today and fingers crossed by the new year I will be fixed. I finish my BCP on Sunday so just have to wait for af then all systems go at the clinic to have a scan and collect my injections.

I cant believe how organised I am to make sure all goes smoothly. Booked up for acupuncture session on the 3rd and then we will run through when she would need to see me again to work in line with the protocol. 

I have to say I am utterly excited :blush:

Hope you are all ok xx


----------



## _Nell

> Hope all of you lovely ladies have had a great Christmas and are looking forward to OUR year

:happydance::happydance: ditto this!!!

2012 will be all of our years - bumps together :flower:

Kristy - sorry to hear you were unwell and then the dreaded thrush for the AB's, the over the counter tablets are great at zapping it though nowadays. 
Are you seeing Jodie for your acupuncture?, I saw her for IVF 2 and she was lovely. If you finish BCP sunday then you might be good to go and on day 3 next week sometime? - yay for getting started.

Fluffy - I missed your post pre Christmas, sorry, as ST says it's not negative at all, you are allowed to feel however you want right now - there are no right and wrongs :hugs:

ST - how are you? :flower:

AFM: AF came Xmas day and is still here, usually my AF is 2 days so this is a bit of suprise, but it feels like a more normal period tbh, like I used to have in my 20's. 
I have a scan next week to see how my cysts/fibroids/lining looks and to decide if i'm good to get started.


----------



## schoolteacher

Happy new year lovely ladies! I think we are all eager for it xx


----------



## KristyHart

Hey ladies

How are you all doing?

I am waiting for my af to arrive after finishing the bcp on New years day. I have never wanted my period so much :thumbup:


----------



## schoolteacher

Similar Kirsty! well I'm waiting for AF so I can start bcp :-( getting worried now! I'm on cd74 ish for goodness sake!!!! my longest ever!!!!!!!!! Flip sake, grrrr. 
let us know when AF arrives, I'm sure yours will be here soon! not so sure about mine!x

Nell and Fluffy how ru both! Fluffy-how u feeling about the future?
Nell-how is DR going? how much longer? x


----------



## fluffystar

Hi Ladies, I was wondering how you all were.. you were all so quiet!

Kristy, I hope she comes quickly for you. I guess being on bcp can make timings a little skewy?!

ST - Wow, thats a long cycle! My longest has only been 65days. But for me stress affects ovulation and I was so stressed about ovulating as it was the first month of temping that I must have stopped it happening lol !!! I learnt to relax a bit more after that.

As for me, I have been really poorly. I just wish this was all over. Had another beta on new years eve eve and it finally dropped to 300 from being stuck around 1200's for over a week. All the cramping and bleeding had stopped and I was quite proud of my body for finally dealing with it all. But new years day evening, I had the most awful cramps, worse than the m/c or af. I was sick, had a temp and was throwing my clothes off, my stomach was so sore and I was pale and dizzy. I have never felt so ill. 
With being a bank holiday we called nhs direct the next day as I could barely move and spoke to various nurses, out of hours gps etc who finally told me as my scan was pretty clear there was nothing to worry about and to wait until tues to see my gp. So I did and he looked up the scan notes which said the scan showed a thin trace so some lining or something was still there and must have not passed and got infected. 
I have just been wiped out. It has scuppered my diet and fitness plans before our holiday so I dont feel as excited about that. But we have 2 weeks so perhaps if im better next week I can start exercising again  I promise to try and make this the last of my negative posts!!!!!!!!


----------



## KristyHart

Good to hear from you both. Crikey, that is a long cycle. Must be frustrating, I get fed up when I go to 30 days :blush:

Af arrived yesterday, so went up and had the scan today. I have just 3 follies either side :cry: Got my jabs and start tomorrow.

Hope you feel better soon and get yourself back on track xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Your poor thing fluffy! are you feeling any better now? Have you had antibiotics? It's nice you have a holiday to look forward too, I'm sure you will look lovely! Before this long cycle my longest had been 63, this is just taking the pee now!

Kirsty-I was never told how many follies at the start, does it matter how mant there are to begin with? GL for stimms tommorrow, at least we all know what we're doing now with the injections.

More miscarriages about...so sad. My friend at work has not been in all week, just thought she was poorly, turns out she has just suffered a mc. Went for 12wk scan and no hb.......

AFM-flippin so annoyed about lack of AF, gonna have to push back starting now I think :-(


----------



## fluffystar

Thanks ST, yep have been on antibiotics since tues. Its just so drawn out - its been three weeks now! I just want to move on.

Do you know the signs as to whether you have ovulated yet or not? I used to temp but dont bother anymore as I now know all the signs for my body. Its the reason I did a pregnancy test on what I thought was cd12 as I had sore bbs and the wrong type of cm for the first half of a cycle. I stupidly listed to the h&e consultant who said it was just a short 16 day cycle as my egg reserves are so low and that is what he would now expect me to have. I now realise I had fertile signs early on around day 8-10 (I think way too early for an egg to have matured? but can only have been ov or we would have had an immaculate conception as we only bd'd on day 7!!), which I dismissed again as my body being messed up from recent ivf, and therefore the bleeding may have been implantation

I found it really helped me manage my irregular cycles as at least I would know I was heading for ovulation and then that it did happen (or not if I was stressed and it got delayed) and then knew that I would always get af 13 days after. I have never got caught out with af unexpectedly again. Even my 65 day cycle I found I ovulated 13 days before I finally got af!
Fingers crossed it happens soon for you, its soooo frustrating when you so desperately want it to get a move on!


----------



## SunnyWorld

schoolteacher said:


> I just think it's been really bad luck on here recently.

I couldn't agree more!!! v difficult times - let's hope for good luck in 2012!


----------



## schoolteacher

Hey fluffy! Before Ivf I used to temp and check cm and use digi blue opks. However I heard doing all that wouldn't be accurate in the first cycle after the failed cycle so I didn't bother? Well I wish I had done now though as I may have been able to pinpoint ov and at least know that AF was on her way! So annoying! 

I hope you can finish the antibiotics soon!

Happy Saturday everyone! X


----------



## KristyHart

I can always feel when I ovulate every month. Temping and stuff drove me insane. I gave all that up when I started IVF the first time.

I did my first injection this morning. It was fine :thumbup:

Hope you all have a good weekend xx


----------



## schoolteacher

I used to get sharp ov pains but not since the ivf :-(
Yay for jab! 
x


----------



## _Nell

Hi all :flower:

Yay for you getting started Kristie :happydance:

AFM, I've started my estrogen pills now for my FET. Due back at the end of this week to see how my lining is getting on.


----------



## schoolteacher

Goodluck Nell!x


----------



## KristyHart

Oohh Nell how exciting :thumbup:

I am back Wednesday for a scan. May end up bumping into you this time round hehe

xx


----------



## _Nell

Good Luck for wednesday Kristie :)

ST - any news on your AF? She sure has picked her time to stay away and delay things for you.


----------



## schoolteacher

No AF! getting really upset about it now, I emailed the egg share nurse about it but no reply yet. xxxxxx


----------



## _Nell

Sorry to hear that ST - perhaps they will give you something to induce the bleed maybe?

Kristy - 'sorry' - I have no idea why I just spelt your name wrong in my last two posts :dohh:


----------



## KristyHart

St - Give them a ring, get on their case :thumbup:

Nell - No probs hun hehe, I usually get called Kirsty so at least yours was only a spelling error hehe.

AFM - I have just got back from acupuncture. One in the top of my head :dohh: yikes. She has leant me Zita Wests pre collection post transfer and 2ww visualistaion cd so going to give that a whirl.

What a lovely day it has been today. I went out for a nice ride on the horse this afternoon, the sun was very hot when it was out. Hope our winter has now gone and spring is on the way :kiss:


----------



## _Nell

Kristy - Glad you enjoyed the acu - it's Jody you see isn't it? She leant me the zita CD's too, I thought I'd feel silly tbh but I really liked them and must remember to use it this cycle too.

Good luck for tomorrows scan.

ST, fluffy and chichi - Hi :)

AFM - Nothing much happening, trying to sit with a heat pad on my tum for a while each day to help my lining (I have no follies growing so the heat can only help).


----------



## KristyHart

I see a lady called Rita Halstead in Leigh on Sea. She is very very good. 

Yes I agree, do anything you can to help the process xxx


----------



## _Nell

Sorry I don't know why I thought you were Hertford way and must be seeing Jody :dohh:


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all! yep I had an email back today, and rang up and actually managed to speak to the egg share nurse Sarah! (that never happens!). She is not too worried, but has booked me in for a scan on thursday to see what's going on in there! Might need something to bring on AF. I said 'will I still have to take bcp for two weeks', and I do :-( that's a bit annoying as I prob won't be stimming til start of feb now, (was meant to be 23rd) but oh well. 

Kristy-that ride sound lovely! I used to have accu and I really regret stopping it now!when you next at H&E?

Nell-I didn't know heat helped lining! when you next in?x


----------



## _Nell

ST - Glad you got to speak to Sarah, hope the scan gives some clues as to what's going on. I thought with you being delayed AF you might get to skip the BCP (as I guess that's just to bring you in line with the recipient) -maybe you'll get lucky and not need it a full 2 weeks?

Re heat, I'm not sure it does help lining but I figure it's worth a shot and can do no harm while I have no follies cooking. It's said to help blood flow, so will only help lining if it turns out poor blood flow is the reason my lining is thin. It makes me feel like i'm trying to do something I suppose.


----------



## schoolteacher

An we all having to feel like we're doing something!

yeah i kinda hoped she would say I didn't have to do the bcp but no such luck. Goodness knows when the other lady is due on then as we were meant to start on the 23rd! It confuses me sometimes! Your right though, I may not have to take it for exactly 2 weeks. I hope the scan doesn't show any cycsts or anything, as I do keep getting dull aches, a cross between the feeling of AF coming and ov pains!


----------



## KristyHart

St - Glad you got to speak to her. Its nice when you get the real people lol. I was at clinic today and back again Monday.

I have just 2 at around 10mm and some smaller ones. Lining is 5mm. Last time it was 6.5mm at this stage :dohh: Not back til monday now so will be giving my follies a little chat over the weekend :thumbup: Also been put on cetrotide from today. I am guessing EC will be wed/thur next week.

I know its early days, but I am bringing myself round to egg donor. I clearly dont have many eggies. I know it only takes 1 and that I have another round after this on NHS, but I have to plant the idea in my head to start dealing with it now JUST in case :dohh:

How are you ladies doing? xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Plenty of time for the littl'ns to catch up before next scan then! How do you feel about it all? I think that planting an 'in case' idea about egg donor is a sensible thing to do, hopefully though you won't ever need to! X


----------



## KristyHart

Erm well yesterday after the scan, I cried on and off for a while. As the evening went on, I started to get positive again and today I feel ok,

What a whirlwind of emotion. When I do the cetrotide jab, it itches for about 2 hours after :shrug:

I have a complete empty diary from Tuesday next week. I plan to do nothing after the EC :thumbup: right through till testing day :happydance:


----------



## KristyHart

Good luck with your scan hun xx


----------



## schoolteacher

brilliant idea kristy! I have told my head teacher I want to get signed off for the whole thing after ec as she was like 'go for it!' Do you think my GP will agree to? It most certainly is a whirlwind of emotions! last time I had 4 days off after ec but only 2 after er. I regret this as we all what to feel we have done the best we could have. I know the clinic says you don't need to rest or have time off, but after a failed cycle I think I need to try something different. 
Oh yes! the cetrotide stiiiiings! like a bee sting! 

Well my appointment was positive today! Thankfully no cysts! my lining was 5.5mm and the biggest follie was 9mm so haven't even ovulated yet! They basically said the ovaries are 'quiet' and therefore decided that instead of bringing on AF with drugs, I would start bcp (your meant to start it cd 1, cd83 today!) for 2 weeks and start stimms a week after coming off. I knew I had to have the bcp for 2 weeks when i got AF so that's ok I suppose. Was originally starting on 23rd, now starting stimms on the 2nd feb so a 10 day delay.
Also completly out of the blue, they said as I had such a perfect blasto transferred last time (I think they were quite surprised at my BFN), they want to give me steroids this cycle! Eeek!!!!!!!! I have agreed as it's worth a try, and I had actually been reading about them recently after Nell mentioned them.
Also....They said they 'might' agree to transferring 2 blasts!!! wow!! thought they were quite strict on not doing that? xxxxxxxxxx

Hi Nelll-how are you?

Fluffy-hope your ok! x


----------



## _Nell

Kristy - I'm sorry you were down about your follies. FX it'll never come to donor eggs. I hope you 'smalls' catch up and you have a good few at your next scan.

ST - Yay for 2 embryos! I think they're only really strict for nhs and first go's, I've had 2 on both my private ones, just not the nhs one. Initially i was wary, I like the idea of twins but if i think about it hard i'd much prefer to be able to give a child more individual attention in those early years.....now i'm beyond caring, singleton, twins, i'll tale however my family comes!

AAM - 5.5mm FFS! I had a gynae scan on monday as i found a lump on my abdomen (turns out to be a haematoma from the injections) they told me my lining was 7mmm then so it's actually gone backwards. We briefly discussed cancelling the cycle today but have agreed to just wait and see a little more until wednesday. It's my worst lining yet, not only is it thin it's not got a good clear appearance and layering either.
So at best my FET is pushed back a bit.....DH booked us what is now our little habit of a post IVF weekend away, I have a feeling it may now clash with a possible transfer date though.


----------



## KristyHart

Thanks ladies. Feeling more positive today :thumbup:

I am getting quite a lot of twinges and achey in my overies today. Should I worry or could this be my follies growing? 

I would love to get 1 blast to transfer let a lone 2 :haha: Im glad they are sorting you out ST. We WILL get our BFP's this time round :hugs: I think your GP will sign you off. Maybe make it sound worse that you must have the time off as its not worked in past and it is recommended etc, gp's nowadays just want to get you in and out their room. Well mine does anyway :shrug:

Nell - I hope your lining sorts itself out. Do they know what is causing it? At least you know you have an eggie waiting for you :happydance:


----------



## schoolteacher

Hope your weekend away doesn't clash nell! Are they giving you more time for your lining then? I suppose that's the good thing about fet. Strange for lining to go backwards? Will they let you have more than embie transferred? 

Best of luck for Monday Kirsty! Thanks for the gp info, I think my gp will agree as its a second cycle!? Hope so. Though my head is really good, she said I could self certify for a week anyway, so I will at least get one week. Have also worked out that my er will be during half term, with Et being first couple of days back, so I think I just won't go back after half term, for one or 2 weeks! X


----------



## fluffystar

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all doing ok. I see you are all cycling or getting ready to and I have my fingers crossed for you all xxxxxxxx. 

Sorry for being so quiet, I just feel a bit of an odd one out now as I cant muster up any excitement for doing IVF anymore. The thought of purposely making myself feel ill with all the drugs and operations is something I couldnt even contemplate after being so ill for so long from the infection post mc. I dont even know if im eligable anymore as we got ourselves pregnant?!? Im looking forward to a bit of a break when we go on holiday to Mexico this friday and hopefully will bring back some PMA!!!

I am still trying to keep up to date with you all but goodness knows what will happen when im away for two weeks....I so hope to see some BFPs when I get back!!!!!!!!!!! 

I know there has been a lot of talk about the single embryo transfer policy and new research and I cam across this article which you might find interesting. I do think that H&E will bend the rules a littl eif they think it is really going to benefit you though so do ask.

Love to you all,
Fluffy xx


----------



## _Nell

Hello Fluffy, good to 'see' you. I don't blame you for not feeling excited hun at all, it's tough what you've been through.
I just wanted to add though you ARE still eligible, it is only a live birth not a prengnancy that affects your treatment.

Have a lovely holiday :flower:


----------



## fluffystar

Thanks Nell, thats good to know. I know that H&E wrote to our FS asking them to request that the pct waive the 6 month wait but we heard nothing. We only have to wait until April anyway and so I could start on BCP in march if I wanted, I think.

Good luck for your next scan wednesday. Can your lining really shrink or was it measurements in different places and different interpretations? I hope it goes well and that dates dont clash with your weekend away xxx


----------



## _Nell

Thanks Fluffy, when I first had the thin lining problem I googled and some women did report their's going backwards, i must admit i thought it must just be a measurement problem.....so maybe it never was 7mm on monday? either way it is now only 5.5mm as the sonographer took ages to measure it on friday, taking lots of different pics etc.
I have a pretty strong feeling we're going to cancel tbh and that's ok with me, better than going ahead with it thin anyway.

March will come around fast for you and I'm sure by then you'll feel stronger and ready :)


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi fluffy good to hear from you! Enjoy your holiday, it's a great chance not to think about things! We will all still be here when you get back  
X


----------



## fluffystar

Thanks ST - I'll be back just as you start stimms. So do you end up having no af if you went straight on bcp? Did they give any explanation as to why your ovaries didnt want to start up? Perhaps they are saving themselves for being stimulated next month and that perfect egg is just taking a breather beforehand?


----------



## KristyHart

Hey fluffy

Good to have you back. I know what you mean about needing time away. We all do it so don't worry.

I hope you have a lovely holiday. My 6 months has flown by so I am sure yours will too


xx


----------



## chichifab

Hi Girls!!!

I'm glad you have kept this thread going. I am so sorry for being so quiet, I have a lot of things going on at the moment. 
I'm glad most of you are in treatment. I have a good feeling about this thread for 2012. 
I am meant to start my next cycle in march but Dh and I are going away on holiday for 4 weeks and won't start until April. I am dreading it to be honest but i am going to do it. 
Well i have been thinking of you all Kirsty, Nell, ST and fluffy and I will be putting you all in my prayers. We will succeed.


----------



## fluffystar

Hey Chichi, good to hear from you!!

I hope things are going ok? Are you going anywhere nice? 4 weeks is a good chunk of time, hopefully you will be fully recharged for trying again when you get back.

If we decide to cycle again then it will be around april time so I may join you xxx


----------



## _Nell

Hi Chich, good to see you back :)


----------



## _Nell

Hi all :flower:

Kristy - how are you getting on, got an EC date yet? 

AFM - Nothing has happened, my lining is still 5mm. Annoyingly they want to wait until next tuesday still, i'm ready to just stop the meds and have a period tbh, this cycle is a wash out. Nothing has happened to my lining in the last week so i fail to see why they think it would magically grow now?!


----------



## KristyHart

Evening everyone


I had Debbie today.They are leaving me till Monday for my ER. As I have a few stragglers, David wants to leave it longer with me stimming. This makes me feel that they wasted my 1st round as they collected 2 days after a scan where my biggest was 17. Now my biggest is 17 and they are leaving me another 3 days before I trigger I just cried ALOT today It looks like I am only going to have 2. I just hope more than 1 egg in each follie. So come home with another 3 cetrotides, 2 gonal f's, 2 ovitrelle and the antibiotics and pessaries ready for after retrieval. I just want to move on to the next step. But then I suppose its best to wait for a better chance. I had filiz measure my lining Monday at 11.8 and a trainee today at 9.8 :shrug::shrug:

The nurse who gave me my drugs was lovely but a bit dippy, I had to correct her 3 times about the information she was giving me.

Hope you are all ok xx

Nell - Can they not help your lining any other way than just waiting? :hugs:


----------



## smiledreamer

hope its ok to ask kirsty but whats ur fsh levels?x


----------



## KristyHart

My FSH is 17 xx


----------



## smiledreamer

is that high then
i thort mine was high?
wot about amh?
x


----------



## KristyHart

Yes 17 is high and very unusual for my age (30) What was your level

I never had my AMH done


----------



## smiledreamer

well i misread my results, i thort it was 9.8 but i asked fs and it was 4.2?

i had my amh done to see how bad my pcos was?
x


----------



## KristyHart

Your fine then with your fsh don't worry x


----------



## smiledreamer

iv got pcos so i dunno lol
xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all!
Chichi-great to here from you! glad you have a plan, and that you may be cycling with fluffy. xx

Fluffy-where is your hol again? or ru gone, loL!xx

Nell-sorry to hear about your lining till being 5mm. Did they say that they think giving it time will make any difference? 

Kristy-I know its hard to have er pushed back twice and I'm sorry to hear you may only have 2 eggs, I really feel for you. Sounds like they did er too early last time from what you have said, BUT at least they are keeping you going for a few more days this time. (I know that is no consolation to the failure of the last cycle, and the feeling of 'why didn't they do this last time?') FX you get more than two! How many day stimming will that be in the end then? I think I stimmed for almost 14 days, defo at least 12, as er was pushed back twice. xxxx


----------



## fluffystar

Just wanted to drop in quickly while im doing my packing...

Nell - im sorry to hear your lining is not playing ball, I do so hope it sorts out for you or they try the next cycle...whatever is going to give you the best chance xx

Kristy - Fingers crossed for when you do have ER, I hope there are a couple of super eggies in there xx

Smile - FSH will change from cycle to cycle and is only inicative of the cycle you are haing. The first time I had fsh done was a year ago and it was 6.7, then I had it done straight after our last failed ivf and it was 9.3 which is a bit on the high side, but then I somehow conceived that cycle so who knows what that means. AMH is meant to be more consistent but when I asked the clinic I was told I was not to bother doing it as I had slightly high fsh and the amh wouldnt tell me anymore?!? I gave up in the end!

Hi ST and Chichi xx

Will be thinking of you all and sending positive thoughts in the next two weeks xxxxx


----------



## smiledreamer

Sometimes it's easier nt knowing lol x


----------



## chichifab

Hi all,

Fluffy - I am going away for 4 weeks as my sister is getting married. I am originally from Zambia and my family is there. So 4 weeks of sunshine will be great and I can't wait. I'm glad you will be cycling with me xx

Nell - hi Hun. Chin up girl, that lining may just surprise you. 

Kirsty - I remember once being told that having a few follicles doesn't mean they will retrieve few eggs. Remember girl quality is better that quantity and there will be some quality eggs to collected next week.


----------



## chichifab

Hi girls,

I found this website which was quite encouraging and I thought I'd share xx

https://www.fertility.com/en/stage3/articles/article19/article19.html


----------



## KristyHart

Hi Ladies

I have updated my blog and added to my signiature now. I have done a detailed write up of IVF # 1 compared to IVF # 2 I took pics of my file when they went for my drugs hehe.

Thanks girls - I hope what I do have are good ones.

Debbie has said they CAN overide the NHS rule of just 1 emby as it is my 2nd go. She has said IF I have 2 poor quality, they MAY put 2 in. But t is down to the embrioligist on the day. I may take him/her some chocolates in and beg :happydance: 

You never know, I could have a few hiding. Last time, only 2 follies grew and I got 5 eggs :shrug: Only 2 were mature though so I guess they took some smaller eggs out from small follies.

Last time I was stimming for 9 days...this time 14 days :shrug: Can only mean good things right :thumbup:

Hope all you other girls are ok xxx

P.S - Sorry if you find my blog boring. I just wanted somewhere to write EVERYTHING down so it is always there as reference :hugs:


----------



## schoolteacher

KristyHart said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I have updated my blog and added to my signiature now. I have done a detailed write up of IVF # 1 compared to IVF # 2 I took pics of my file when they went for my drugs hehe.
> 
> Thanks girls - I hope what I do have are good ones.
> 
> Debbie has said they CAN overide the NHS rule of just 1 emby as it is my 2nd go. She has said IF I have 2 poor quality, they MAY put 2 in. But t is down to the embrioligist on the day. I may take him/her some chocolates in and beg :happydance:
> 
> You never know, I could have a few hiding. Last time, only 2 follies grew and I got 5 eggs :shrug: Only 2 were mature though so I guess they took some smaller eggs out from small follies.
> 
> Last time I was stimming for 9 days...this time 14 days :shrug: Can only mean good things right :thumbup:
> 
> Hope all you other girls are ok xxx
> 
> P.S - Sorry if you find my blog boring. I just wanted somewhere to write EVERYTHING down so it is always there as reference :hugs:

I will look at your blog in a min, I'm sure it's not boring!
9 days stimming compared with 14days stimming can definately only be a good thing, fx for more than two!
I really hope they let you have 2 transferred! They said they might to me aswell! I hope so!xxxxxxxxxxxxx

nell-is your cycle cancelled? I just wish someone somewhere could help you with this lining issue! (I saw you say somewhere about America being better!)x

Happy holidays Fluffy and Chichi! :thumbup: x


----------



## KristyHart

ER tomorrow at 10.15am Eeekk

Nervous and Excited all in one xx


----------



## _Nell

Just dropping in to wish you luck Kristy but I see i'm a little late and ER was today. I hope it went well and you are resting up well.

FX for a good fertilization report for you :)


----------



## schoolteacher

How was ER Kristy?! Hope all went well, rest up! x


----------



## KristyHart

Thanks girls. Not good. Just 2 - maybe 3 eggs. Only one looks giid enough at first glance says Michael... Was told i wud get call this arvo if they were no good. If i dont hear then they were injectable and they will call tomorro morning. Please excuse txt type but im on my phone. 

I am ok in myself just cant wait for some good news xx


----------



## chichifab

Hi Kirsty,

Came to check how ER went. Shame you didn't get more but heres to praying the ones collected will fight!!! Fingers xx for you xx


----------



## KristyHart

Morning herts girlies

Got report this morning. Only one was mature but it has fertilised :thumbup: So back in tomorrow for a 2pm transfer :happydance::happydance:


----------



## smiledreamer

Good luck Kirsty xx


----------



## _Nell

Kristy, sorry things didn't work out better, but you have one and look set for transfer which is the main goal. Good luck tomorrow.

AAM, I'm officially cancelled, my own doing due to the thin lining. I'm not sure what we'll do next tbh if anything, if i look back at my 4 cycles my lining is getting progressively thinner, not by much admittedly but still less - a 7,7,6 and now 5mm. I'm pretty sure this is no better than on a natural cycle which leaves me stumped as really IVF isn't helping me. 
I have been working with a 2nd clinic this cycle and have a follow up with them tomorrow to discuss what next. I'm so greatful to have another chance with these frosties and desperately want to use them, but not waste them if things aren't right.


----------



## KristyHart

I hope things work out for you Nell. I must say H & E are a bit slack aren't they about some things. I had Michael give me the outcome of EC and he looked like he couldn't be bothered. Just said oh have you ever had endo cos I found a chocolate liquid....I mean come on, I am only half awake and now you just leave me with that???? He even told me the lady 2 bays up had a cyst and possible endo :shrug::shrug: REALLY....


----------



## _Nell

Kristy, i'm sorry he told you like that :( It's not disimilar to how i found out after ivf 1, the sonographer just said it so matter of factly, no info or explanation......i paniced tbh and booked a consult with my gynae to discuss what it meant.
I've had mixed experiences with Michael tbh. I'd like to feel less like a 'number' with them tbh.


----------



## KristyHart

I wish David had seen me. He is lovely. I don't even know what endo is. So now I am stuck googling lol which is the wrong thing to do :dohh::dohh:


----------



## smiledreamer

IT was rong of him of him to say that to u Hun x


----------



## _Nell

It won't affect your cycle now hun, that's the main thing.

I'm guessing at egg collection Michael went to aspirate a follicle and instead found chocolate,thick fluid indicating you had a cyst. This could be an endometrioma cyst, indicating you have endometriosis OR it could be just a haemorraghing cyst which women just get from time to time and can be brought on by the meds (and would usually go on it's own). The only way to know for sure which it was would be to send the contents off to be tested (they refused to do this for me when i asked!).

As you're already needing ivf anyway now finding out you have endometriosis isn't really a problem as such, if you were ttc naturally it could indicate you might find it hard - but you/i already know we have that problem.

Try not to google too much it will scare you silly and a lot of the medical websites on endo are outdated as understanding on the condition is moving on all the time.


----------



## KristyHart

Hi Ladies

Had my ET today. I have 1 top grade 4 cell embie on board :thumbup:

I have Michael put it in and today he was amazing, making up for Monday maybe. He scanned me first so he knew where my womb was (that never happened on my first attempt) and then he was so gentle and particular. Fiddled around until he was 100% happy it was in the right place.

So glad to have a top grader as my last attempt was 2/3 which is below average.

I have just listened to my post transfer zita west track and it was so relaxing. Got acupuncture again tomorrow and going to listen to the 2ww track on zita west cd every day.

My OTD is 6th Feb - seems so long away :dohh:

Hope all you ladies are well xx


----------



## smiledreamer

good luck huni xxxx


----------



## _Nell

:thumbup: for a great transfer Kristy, fingers crossed for your tww :flower:


----------



## schoolteacher

Glad you feel better about Micheal today, and glad it went well! i wasn't scanned before er either and I asked about that at FU with micheal, and he said there was no need for it as there's only one place it can go! :growlmad:
rest up. xx

nell-sorry to hear cycle was cancelled but I know you didnt want to waste your embies. I wish I knew something that could help you! what other clinic have you been working with. xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## _Nell

Hi all,
I won't be doing anything until around mid march time now. I have some pills to take for a week to help induce a bleed after this failed cycle. Then i have to have a natural cycle to get all the down-reg meds fully out of my system. 
Then we will try a FET again this time with my natural cycle but boosting it with low dose stimms.....i've worked forward on the calendar and i'm worried this will likely make ET clash with Easter and so i won't be allowed to start......fingers crossed my body will co-operate and dates will be all ok.

I'm so impatient to get pg!


----------



## fluffystar

Hi ladies. Just had to see how you were doing! On phone picking up intermittent wi fi which is rubbish but wanted to say good luck kristy, have my fingers crossed tightly for you x
hi everyone else, will catch up properly when back home x


----------



## KristyHart

Hi ladies

Thank you for your words.

I am 5dp2dt now grrr I just want time to fly :dohh: So far, I have had

Cramping on and off for 2 days
Dizeness when I stand up a few times a day
Cried at Ashley Banjo's new dance programme
Stinging when I pee :blush:

These are probably no sypmtoms at all but hey I have to do something to pass the day :haha:

Hope you all have a good Monday xx


----------



## _Nell

Ooh you are right around implantation time now Kristy - cramping could be a good sign.

Have you rested up much or just got on as normal, our clinc seems to be one of the few that don't advise rest.


----------



## KristyHart

_Nell said:


> Ooh you are right around implantation time now Kristy - cramping could be a good sign.
> 
> Have you rested up much or just got on as normal, our clinc seems to be one of the few that don't advise rest.


I hope so Nell. Its been happening again this afternoon. I have totally rested. been out a few places and driving and walking but nothing more.

I just pray this has worked for me this time xxx


----------



## KristyHart

Hey ladies

Yesterday at 9dp2dt, I wiped after a wee about 8pm and had a small amount of light watery pinkish blood?!?! Just before I had a few sharp pains :shrug:

This is driving me insane... I have had no blood since :shrug:

Could it of been IB?

I am testing tomorrow at 10dp2dt. One day earlier than the clinic suggested but I need to know :dohh:

Hope you ladies are ok and not suffering too much from the snow. It just took us 2 hours to get back from my bro in laws which is near the H&E clinic :dohh:


----------



## KristyHart

11dp2dt - BFN :cry:

Nell can I ask how you got an AMH test and immune test done? Did H & E do this? I am going to request more tests. I need to know what's going wrong. Not sure if I can go through this much longer 

xx


----------



## smiledreamer

ur such a strong and pretty lady
keep strong huni xx


----------



## KristyHart

Aww thanks hun.

I am not very strong. I am just going to kick ass to make sure my 3rd time works :thumbup:


----------



## smiledreamer

u no what they say about 3rd time lucky
lets hope the 3rd time u get extra embies and they put 2 bak and u get twins xx


----------



## KristyHart

That would be amazing :thumbup:

My sister had identical twins in May :thumbup:


----------



## smiledreamer

oh,, i no how u feel,, my sil had a baby girl in may 2
weve got loads in common lol
do u have a bnb journal hun?
x


----------



## _Nell

Oh Kristy, no :( I can't believe it hun :hugs:
Do test on official test day, just in case you had a later implanter? :flower:

Re my amh, I had it tested before I went to H&E at hollyhouse (a local private hospital). I have had it tested at H&E but it was when i was a private patient. I think fluffy said once you're nhs H&E won't do it for you.

The thing is, I hope you won't take this too harsh - I don't mean it that way at all - but having your amh tested won't really tell you anything the Dr.s don't know for you in your case.....it'll just confirm what they are seeing, only a few follicles and a high dose of meds needed. I suppose you amh could be super super low, but even if it was surely you'd want to try one last go with your own eggs while you have the nhs funding?

I totally understand your need for answers, I am the same, just not sure amh is the right test to spend your money on tbh - have a good chat at your follow up, ask what they'd suggest if you were a private patient (even if you have no intention of going private IYSWIM).

More :hugs: I'm truly sorry for you and I know at this stage a bfn is likely correct, but i am still hoping it'll be different on OTD, strange things happen and I really want this for you :flower:


----------



## KristyHart

Thanks Nell

Yes I suppose you are right. I know I am getting low numbers so why do a test to confirm. I may go for the immune tests though to see if my body is rejecting the egg?

I am more disheartened as I had a very small amount of light pink when I wiped 2 days ago. I thought this could be implantation.

I don't even have sore boobs anymore from the cyclogest :dohh:


----------



## KristyHart

smiledreamer said:


> oh,, i no how u feel,, my sil had a baby girl in may 2
> weve got loads in common lol
> do u have a bnb journal hun?
> x

I have a blog, not too much in there. If you click the words in my siggie it will take you xxx


----------



## _Nell

Kristy - it might be worth asking them about your dosage, your still not on the max right? also their success rates for day 2 transfers, my first was a day 2 and i was told they just can't tell much about the embryo at that stage and success rates are lower :(

Also, I think fluffy mentioned they suggested writing to the pct for her to forego the 6mth wait (I think she didn't take them up on it due to holidays). The least they can do is not make you wait another 6months?


----------



## smiledreamer

is it possible u cud get a bfp tomorrow
wot kind of test have u useD?
x


----------



## KristyHart

_Nell said:


> Kristy - it might be worth asking them about your dosage, your still not on the max right? also their success rates for day 2 transfers, my first was a day 2 and i was told they just can't tell much about the embryo at that stage and success rates are lower :(
> 
> Also, I think fluffy mentioned they suggested writing to the pct for her to forego the 6mth wait (I think she didn't take them up on it due to holidays). The least they can do is not make you wait another 6months?

Yes those are good questions thanks Nell. I cant push for the less than 6 month wait. My FSH was 17 which is too high for NHS, I was very lucky to get in. Don't want to risk losing my last try xx



smiledreamer said:


> is it possible u cud get a bfp tomorrow
> wot kind of test have u useD?
> x


It is possible if I had a late implanter. But I am not holding out much hope. I used a clearblue as suggested by the clinic.

xx


----------



## smiledreamer

how cum they agreed for u to do it if ur fsh was too high,, i think our cut off fsh was 15?
xx


----------



## KristyHart

I'm not sure if they let it go or just didn't see :shrug: I didn't even know until they were going to appeal the wait after my 1st cycle. My clinic said not to risk it

xx


----------



## smiledreamer

yuh i mean ur lucky to get 3 goes at all and plus with the fsh issues,, i wpuldnt risk it babe

xx


----------



## KristyHart

No I wont. It is good to let your body recover in between anyway. Just have to book another holiday to pass the time :haha:


----------



## smiledreamer

ooh yeh,,, where u thinking huni

are u gunna do private if ur nhs goes dnt work
but they will!! x


----------



## KristyHart

Not sure.

We are off to France in April for the hubbys fishing holiday so I am thinking HOT HOT HOT somewhere maybe June. 

Yes we will carry on just not sure if we try my eggs or a donor after the last try :shrug:

Will have to think long and hard about it xx


----------



## smiledreamer

yuh,, our plan is nhs and if we get no frosties a private go in oct or november
i no i cnt wait another 6 months !
im soo impatient x


----------



## _Nell

> I didn't even know until they were going to appeal the wait after my 1st cycle. My clinic said not to risk it

Oh I see, crikey yes don't risk it. Holidays are an absolute must when going through this aren't they? It's breaks away that have kept me sane this last year I think.

Re the test, clearblue aren't super sensitive like the FRER's so it's still possible, i'm going to cross everything and send positive thoughts for you tomorrow - be sure to hold your pee so it's not diluted! xx


----------



## smiledreamer

Good luck for tomorrow hun
Were goin to Tenerife in may so hope it's nice ad hot xx


----------



## fluffystar

Oh hunny im so sorry xx fingers crossed for late implanter though.

Nell is right about the AMH. I was looking in to this but at the follow up they said not to waste my money as it wouldnt tell me anything they didnt already know in regard to my egg reserve. 
As for asking the pct to waive the 6 month wait, the letter went from H&E to the consultant at our local hospital who referred us in the first place but we never heard a thing. I dont know its its because I got pregnant, despite it not sticking, or what? Have been kept totally in the dark. We were told that we would be copied in to any letter that the consultant wrote to the pct and vice versa but nothing. Given the miscarriage cr*p that we went through I couldnt face doing it too soon anyway. I have only just got my first proper period since getting pregnant in november.. so bosy still way to messed up to be messing around with it further.

See what the next few days hold and then give yourself some time to take it all in any clear your mind a bit. Plus a holiday is a great idea, I feel so refreshed after getting back from ours.

Love and hugs,
Fluffy xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi fluffy! glad you had a great hol! what's your plan now?xx

kristy-I wrote on the jan ivf thread too, but i really hope you get a different result tomorrow!! Glad your seeming ok at the moment, and thinking about next time (if its needed) holidays definately help! We had a few days away at a posh spa last time, but can't afford that this time, loL! bummer.
I would want further testing if this 2nd try doesn't work too. H&E did amh for me, prob because I'm egg sharing. Sounds like you don't need it though from what nell and fluffy said. I will be having steroids this time, which was their suggestion! I couldnt believe it! (that they were being proactive!)x

Nell-any plan yet for next steps? xx

AFM-sorry not been around recently but I have been reading. Finally started stimms, yay! started on friday in the end because af was late arriving. Day 3 of stimms today and started on cd3. Jabs going fine, back on tues for a scan. Scan on cd2 showed 24 follies already (pcos!) The nurse was very disorganised she thought I was doing long protocol, I had to keep correcting her! She said I wouldnt stimm til day6, I was like 'no day 3!' 

Had a rough week at work, leading up to starting stimms I was very anxious and teary. Then my little sis rang me crying. She had broken up with her good for nothing boyfriend, and now she is all alone in a city no where near us....her crying makes me cry. Then when she was out, the b*****d went in and stole her tv that she had paid for! I was furious! no one hurts my sister! xxxxxxx


----------



## smiledreamer

Ohhh good luck st
Sorry ur Sis is being upset x


----------



## KristyHart

_Nell said:


> I didn't even know until they were going to appeal the wait after my 1st cycle. My clinic said not to risk it
> 
> Oh I see, crikey yes don't risk it. Holidays are an absolute must when going through this aren't they? It's breaks away that have kept me sane this last year I think.
> 
> Re the test, clearblue aren't super sensitive like the FRER's so it's still possible, i'm going to cross everything and send positive thoughts for you tomorrow - be sure to hold your pee so it's not diluted! xxClick to expand...

I had the light spotting on 9dp2dt, which I thought was IB, how long would it then take for a test to detect roughly do you know? Clearblue was negative again this morning.



fluffystar said:


> Oh hunny im so sorry xx fingers crossed for late implanter though.
> 
> Nell is right about the AMH. I was looking in to this but at the follow up they said not to waste my money as it wouldnt tell me anything they didnt already know in regard to my egg reserve.
> As for asking the pct to waive the 6 month wait, the letter went from H&E to the consultant at our local hospital who referred us in the first place but we never heard a thing. I dont know its its because I got pregnant, despite it not sticking, or what? Have been kept totally in the dark. We were told that we would be copied in to any letter that the consultant wrote to the pct and vice versa but nothing. Given the miscarriage cr*p that we went through I couldnt face doing it too soon anyway. I have only just got my first proper period since getting pregnant in november.. so bosy still way to messed up to be messing around with it further.
> 
> See what the next few days hold and then give yourself some time to take it all in any clear your mind a bit. Plus a holiday is a great idea, I feel so refreshed after getting back from ours.
> 
> Love and hugs,
> Fluffy xxx

Thanks fluffy. I just can't help but think H & E are failing us or are we just so unlucky :shrug: I feel like you and not sure if I could do it again so soon. Even thinking of not starting in July and waiting for the summer to be over so I can enjoy it. When you are going to be starting IVF, its always can't plan this can't plan that JUST IN CASE....



schoolteacher said:


> Hi fluffy! glad you had a great hol! what's your plan now?xx
> 
> kristy-I wrote on the jan ivf thread too, but i really hope you get a different result tomorrow!! Glad your seeming ok at the moment, and thinking about next time (if its needed) holidays definately help! We had a few days away at a posh spa last time, but can't afford that this time, loL! bummer.
> I would want further testing if this 2nd try doesn't work too. H&E did amh for me, prob because I'm egg sharing. Sounds like you don't need it though from what nell and fluffy said. I will be having steroids this time, which was their suggestion! I couldnt believe it! (that they were being proactive!)x
> 
> Nell-any plan yet for next steps? xx
> 
> AFM-sorry not been around recently but I have been reading. Finally started stimms, yay! started on friday in the end because af was late arriving. Day 3 of stimms today and started on cd3. Jabs going fine, back on tues for a scan. Scan on cd2 showed 24 follies already (pcos!) The nurse was very disorganised she thought I was doing long protocol, I had to keep correcting her! She said I wouldnt stimm til day6, I was like 'no day 3!'
> 
> Had a rough week at work, leading up to starting stimms I was very anxious and teary. Then my little sis rang me crying. She had broken up with her good for nothing boyfriend, and now she is all alone in a city no where near us....her crying makes me cry. Then when she was out, the b*****d went in and stole her tv that she had paid for! I was furious! no one hurts my sister! xxxxxxx

Sorry to hear you are having a bad week. Seems to be going round. I have had my bad news, my friend got beat by her hubby Saturday night. Its just not fair for us nice girls is it. At least you are on your way to hopefully a good outcome hunni. I will have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## KristyHart

Probably just clutching at straws here but I have just read that a HPT will not pick a positive up until roughly a week after implantation. So if that spotting I had on Friday was IB, I could still get my Positive?

Ooohh this is driving me nuts lol xx


----------



## KristyHart

Implantation, when the fertilized egg implants into the endometrium, happens about a week after ovulation (range: 6-12 days), and it takes another 3-4 days after implantation (9-16 dpo: days after ovulation) for the blood pregnancy test to first become positive, followed 2-3 days later by the early positive pregnancy urine test, the home pregnancy test (HPT).

Blood Pregnancy test: If you are pregnant then the blood pregnancy test is usually positive within 3-4 days after implantation or about 9-10 days after fertilization and ovulation.


Urine (Home HPT) Pregnancy Test: The early positive urine pregnancy test will usually not become positive until 2-3 days after the blood test, and in most women until a missed period or about a week after implantation. Many manufacturers of urine pregnancy tests want you to believe that the urine test is usually positive before a missed period, but only about 25% of pregnant women will test positive with the HPT 2 days before a missed period, and about 40% the day before the missed period.


----------



## _Nell

Kristy, I honestly don't know hun when it would show if you had a later implanter.....Michael was adament if it was going to implant it would be day 7 or 8 past ER....but given that we know some emryos are slow to get to blast, but do still get there, it seems possible you could have had IB at 11dpo equivalent. 

I just saw your other thread - do you have some more progesterone to try for a couple more days.


----------



## KristyHart

I have enough for today and tomorrow morning.

If I stop them and something is happening, could I lose it?

xx


----------



## _Nell

Fluffy - Hi, hope you had a good holiday?

ST - congrats on starting stimms :). I have no plan as such other than just keep trying to get my lining to co-operate really with different meds/protocols, likely we'll only try one more FET cycle and then have a good beak until autumn for this year.


----------



## fluffystar

Nell - Thanks, I had an absolutely fantastic holiday!!! We really splashed out and im glad because we ladies seem to be having a hard time on here and we could all do with some pampering, I wish I could have taken you all with me xx

I think I can link to the few pics I put on a facebook album here . I warn you though, I dont photograph well!!! I felt so refreshed after escaping everything for a while though.

ST - Yay for finally being able to start stimms. Lets hope it all stays positive.

Kristy - Hunny im sending you lots of hugs. Keep up with the progesterone if you need to. If there is the slightest of chances then its worth it. I feel for you though, the whole being in limbo thing is soul destroying. Am I, arent I, what do I let myself believe, is there still hope....arghh I know it well! Within a coulple of days you will know either way for certain but it doesnt make it any easier now though does it xxxxx

AFM - In answer to your questions...I have no idea what im doing now. Im guessing they didnt appeal the 6 month wait as I heard nothing but then I only have to wait until april anyway so as I understand it could start on bcp in march which is only just over a month away...if I wanted to. To be honest I have enjoyed the last few weeks of just feeling physically nearly normal again, not having to worry about cycles and fertile signs and ovulating. All that stuff gets so stressfull and all consuming. Though ive not managed to drop the habit of checking the toilet paper everytime I wipe (tmi :rofl:)!!!!!! So in conclusion, I have no conclusion and I like that at the moment. Im sure that will change though


----------



## _Nell

Fluffy - brilliant pics, I want to be there please :) I would love some sunshine and beach relaxation.

Kristy - did you hear back from the clinic yesterday hun?


----------



## KristyHart

Pics look lovely fluffy. We were meant to go Mexico for our honeymoon but they had the swine flu outbreak :cry:

Nell - Yes they called me this morning. I had another BFN today. The nurse that called me was a lot nicer. She said to go ask docs fr a blood test if I want to know for definate buts she believes that it will be a negative after this amount of time. She has said to call when I am ready to book my follow up or any councilling I need :shrug:

Xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi Kristy-I'm so sorry to hear your news, have you tested again or just accepting it? I can't imagine how you feel, it terrifys me going through all this again that it still might not work......
its so very unfair. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Fluffy-Love your hol pics! you both look fab! sorry being nosey but is there a bit of an age gap?-you look younger than I thought although around my age of 27? I'm allowed to ask as there is a 17 yr difference between dh and I! he he! Oh and i hope you don't mind but I sent you a friend request but it turns out I was on my dhs log in! so just ignore the request from a male with the surname of youngs! and add (if you want to) the female youngs!xxxxx


----------



## fluffystar

ST - He he, I must admit I was quite confused by the friend requests until I went on here!! Im 32 but told I have a young face, hubby is 10 years older than me too, but we dont notice!! xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Lol Sorry! thanks for adding me! Im 27 and dh is 44, we don't notice either! (apart from me nagging him about ear hair! lol TMI!x


----------



## chichifab

Hi everyone!!!

Kirsty I am so sorry about your bfn..... I pray you get successful next time. Remember what they say 'third time luck!!' I hope you get some time out with Hubby to relax. 

Fluffy.... Your holiday pictures are amazing!!! I can tell you both enjoyed yourselves. 

ST great you are stimulating!! I'm excited for you!! You go and get us a bfp, this thread is due for one!!

I am dissapointed that the clinic didn't tell me I can do 2 private cycles while doing my Nhs cycles. If I knew I wouldn't have waited 6 months, I would have snicked in an egg sharing cycle in-between. Any, next time I suppose. I have booked for my TIA and our annual tests. Then wont start my next cycle till may/June. 

Nell hope everything is well and you are getting ready for your FET.


----------



## KristyHart

Thanks huni.

I am going off for a while now. Need to put things behind me and get my life back on track. I will pop by to check up on you all.

Had a PM not too good about H & E. Should any of you want it, let me know

Xxxx


----------



## smiledreamer

can i see the mail hun x


----------



## _Nell

Take care Kristy :hugs:

I've replied to you PM btw :flower:


----------



## fluffystar

Hey Kristy, We all need some time out every now and again. This whole ttc thing get too much sometimes when you get to where we are. Take care xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all! Kristy you saying about a bad pm makes me nervous! Not sure if I want to know or not! Had scan today, David thinks I will be ready for ec Wednesday! That's a bit quicker than last time. More follies and linIng than this point last time. Lining is 13.2, and I now have 33 follies! (had30 last time and got 18 of which I got 9 so I need to get a fairly good crop! Lol! X

How is everyone else? X


----------



## _Nell

ST - good luck for EC, your lining and follie count sounds great! Are you triggering with the same meds and doing the same LP protocol as last cycle or are they mixing things up for you?


----------



## schoolteacher

Thanks! Yeah everything the same apart from having some steroids for a few days, they didn't say how many days. Pleased with lining as 'only' got to 10/11 last time. I say only because I know that that is still a good thickness! Would you mind pm'ing me rough idea about what kristy was told about h&e please? Thank-you. X


----------



## KristyHart

Hi ladies

Wow what a terrible time I have had. My hubby and I have not been good and are having time away to see how we r feeling about things. IVF has played a major part and I seem to obsessed about it all and forgetting other important things for the past year or 2. Was trying to keep it a secret from the family but Dad offered to pay for us to go to see Zita West and broke down so now they know lol. I am sure we will be fine at the end of it.

Thats great news ST, great numbers. You have nothing to worry about what I have been told. Doesn't affect you at all. Hopefully Nell has passed the story on.


----------



## smiledreamer

Sorry u and hubby are having problems Hun
Wot is zita west xxx


----------



## KristyHart

Zita West is a top clinic in London. She has lots of books and stuff out. Her website is

www.zitawest.com

Very informative


----------



## fluffystar

Good luck ST! Everything crossed for you.

Kristy - Sorry you are having a hard time xx DH and I struggled a bit after the second ivf and then the miscarriage palava really tested us. We were quite disconnected from each other and it was all a bit strained, kind of like only going through the mostions out of duty rather than any sense of feeling an emotion towards each other. I really felt the holiday would be make or break but we are getting there now. Keep strong xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Kristy-so sorry your having a hard time of it, I hope going away helps, where are you going? How fantastic having a Zita West appointment! Has it been made yet?

Fluffy-sorry to hear that you and dh have been under strain too, this ivf lark tests the strongest relationships especially when it fails. My DH is putting up with my moodiness at the moment, sometimes I resent him because he was the initial reason for having ivf (low sperm count due to VR he had whilst married to his ex wife, plus he is the reason we couldn't have nhs treatment-he has 3 older children). In my darkest hours, I feel that I would have had a baby by now if I was with someone else. I would NEVER say that to him though, I'm not evil!!! How are you and DH now?x

Kristy-I love my Zita book, gonna check out the website now! x


----------



## smiledreamer

st im sooo glad u said the resentment lark
cos i feel like that sometimes,, if hubby didnt have low morph id prob be up the duff by now cos my pcos isnt too bad aparently!
id never blame him to his face but its hard not to think
but hey we got married knowing this was our future,, well actully we got married not even thinkin bout ivf! just thinkin we wudnt be able to have kids easy so mayeb its a good thing ivf is a option x


----------



## schoolteacher

Your right smiledreamer, I should be grateful that i can egg share, because if I couldn't we wouldn't be able to have ivf at all....
Just can't cope witha 2nd failure...x


----------



## _Nell

Chichi - Good to hear from you :)

Kristy - I'm sorry you and your DH are having a tough time, I hope with time and focus you'll come through this even :flower:

Fluffy - I'm really pleased your holiday helped you reconnect with your DH. I think holidays are such a sanity saver in this whole process anyway, i've never been through what you have but I imagine you must have really needed some time away together.

ST - I think we've all had those dark thoughts at times. We have multiple issues and I can't help but wonder at times exactly which one (if not the combo) is the real sticking point, I suspect my lining. I'm also curious to know if my embryos would make it in someone elses uterus.....or if either of us could get pg with another partner :blush:
___________

I can honestly say that 'failing' at cycles gets easier from my erm 'experience'.
Not that I wish any of you to have another fail of course. 
To start with it seemed like DH and I were poles apart, a failed cycle appeared to matter so much more to me than him and I felt alone because of that. DH was falsely optimistic, which was annoying, and I was at best realistic but generally full of doom and pessimism and preparing myself emotionally for the worst. 

Somewhere along the line our feelings and thoughts have met in the middle, we now both realise there's a very real chance we'll remain childless into old age, but of course are focussed on trying and have glimmers of hope. We talk as much about our future without kids as with and I know it saddens DH as much as it does me.
Now I feel we're on the same page and it really helps. Tbh cycling, injecting, scanning, proddling etc has become the norm in a way :wacko:


----------



## fluffystar

Thanks ST and Nell, DH and I are getting better now. It was difficult and I started to think that maybe we werent getting pregnant (and sustaining it) because we werent right for each other, that we had made some huge mistake and that if we were with different people then we both probably would be parents by now. The holiday helped to remove us away from the world of ivf, babies etc etc, especially helped by the fact that it was an adults only resort (just by chance but what a godsend that was!). We got backto being just "us" rather than "us without a baby" and there really is a difference!

Nell - Its a bit worrying that you feel cycling, scanning, injecting etc have become the norm....what do we do to ourselves??!?!?! It sounds like you have really been through your own cycle of things in your mind, but if in the end you are dh are closer for it then there is some positive. I think this tests all of our relationships and shows us where the strengths and weaknesses are. With a bit of luck we find the strengths and work on the weaknesses to get through it.

Wow, this thread it getting a bit deep and meaningful


----------



## _Nell

fluffystar said:


> Nell - Its a bit worrying that you feel cycling, scanning, injecting etc have become the norm....what do we do to ourselves??!?!?!

'Tis a bit nutty isn't it? I suppose I just mean it's 'no big deal' as life goes on as normal around all this sort of thing. 
I mean post transfer is obviously a different mind game all together and very much a big deal, but all the other stuff inbetween; the appointments, the proddling, the monitoring of my cysts and lining etc just goes over my head now as part of life.
Reading this back, it's probably time I took a treatment break, isn't it? :blush:


----------



## schoolteacher

Bless you nell you do sound a bit blase about it all! I so hope it works for you one day!

Thank-you to you and Fluffy for sharing your DH stories!!!! xxxxxxx

How is everyone else?x

AFM-Was hoping for ec today, but on monday they decided it would be friday... I'm very uncomfortable/in pain now as now have 40 follies! can't believe it! as there are so many they are really varying in size from 12mm-22mm. Really think I have been overstimmed and if I weren't egg sharing, I'm sure they would have done egg collection today! There is now a real concern of ohss and I'm so worried they will postpone transfer if I get it full blown........feel like a flippin egg making machine!
Was in so much pain last night, especially on the right side that I couldn't sleep. Got up at 4am and it felt a bit better sitting upright on the sofa, and after some painkillers. I don't know if its ohss or just because there are so many follies? Even the nurse seemed quite stunned by how many.
Can't wait for friday....x


----------



## _Nell

Oh blimey ST :( Poor you. Why have they postponed, is the recipient not ready?

Will you trigger with buserelin? If so I think you should be ok as it almost eliminates the incidence of OHSS completely......so long as you then have a blast transfer your body should be recovered sufficiently to take the HCG from the embryo then.
But of course that doesn't help your pain and discomfort now, I had 30 last cycle and that was horrid enough, felt like a big fat chook ready to pop.

Rest up good until Friday :flower:


----------



## schoolteacher

Thanks nell I definitely feel ready to pop! I look seriously pregnant. Triggering with suprecur again...
No nothing to do with recipient, I only had a few follies at right size on Monday so they decided to give me two more days of stimms, arggh! I had a 5dt last time so hopefully be ok, the nurse who mentioned delaying transfer if full ohss developed doesn't really know anything about my cycle or previous cycle! X


----------



## _Nell

Oh I see, sounds a good if slightly uncomfortable plan to keep going the extra 2 days then and the suprecur should help keep you on track to avoid OHSS. 
FX for Friday for some good eggs.
At least you'll have the weekend to recover too with a Friday ER, will you be back at school for the TWW?


----------



## schoolteacher

Im off next week too! Told school I wanted the week off and my head was fine with it! I didn't rest after transfer last time so want to this time, so I feel I have done something different. On half term this week thank goodness! Yeah will be very interesting to see how many, last time got 18 from 30 so I'm thinking 20 something from 40!!!! Hopefully anyway! X


----------



## _Nell

Rest sounds good. Just answered you other thread re eggs v's follicles......interesting to compare with others :)


----------



## fluffystar

Oooh ST that does sound uncomfy!!! I hope the rest of the week goes ok for you and that friday goes smoothly xxx


----------



## _Nell

Good Luck for today ST :flower:


----------



## fluffystar

Thinking of you ST XXX


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi! Got 26 eggs so 13 for me! Turns out actually had about 32 follies, the rest of what made them think i had 40 plus were enlarged tissue masses?? This is what micheal said. Never heard of that before, must be due to pcos and the drugs make them bigger ? Some of the actual follies i guess were 2 small or empty. He also said my ovaries were very enlarged, also seemed to take me a lot longer to come around this time, and I woke up with drip in me and oxegyn mask still on which didn't happen last time! Freaked me out a bit, an still no idea what drip was for? Got my steroids(can't spell the name begins with p) but 5mg 3times a day. is that what u had nell? X
Thanks for the well wishes! X


----------



## fluffystar

Glad it went ok ST, I woke up with oxygen mask on both times so dont worry about that. Not sure about the drip though. 13 is great, hopefully there is a winner in there somewhere


----------



## schoolteacher

Thanks fluffy, I really hope so! X


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi! Of my 13, 10 were mature and 9 fertilised! Happy enough with that. X


----------



## _Nell

Brilliant number of eggs ST - congrats.

I bet the drip was saline maybe as you had a lot of follies maybe? Or in case you came around needing pain meds (I did after ER of 30 eggs).

Yes I had 15mg of the prednisolone. No side effects to report from me :)

Did you get your fertilization report today?


----------



## fluffystar

Woo hoo.. 9 that's great!


----------



## schoolteacher

Yep 9 fertilised, that's all I know today! See how their doing in the morning! X


----------



## schoolteacher

Nell did you take the 15 Mgs all in one go or spread throughout the day? Michael said 3 times a day, (5mg x3) but in the drug leaflet it says take the whole dose in the morning? What do you reckon? X


----------



## _Nell

ST - I don't think it matters. I followed Michaels advice and took one with each meal. I have since taken them on another cycle though and take them all together first thing in in the morning.

The advice to take in the morning is based on avoiding the side effect of insomnia, but on 15mg you're unlikely to be affected anyway.


----------



## schoolteacher

Thanks for the above nell! 

we are going to blast so transfer will be Wednesday afternoon! Haven't got a confirmed time yet. They said today that still have 7 embies, but that 3 are ahead of the rest. X


----------



## _Nell

Good Luck for today ST, lots of sticky vibes for your embie/s :flower:


----------



## fluffystar

Just checking in on you ST, not sure what tim you are down there but thinking of you xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Am now pupo with.......two!!! They let us have 2 back! but sadly prob no frosties, all the rest bit behind, they will give me a call tommorow to say. So only 2 were where they should be I guess thats why we didn't have to fight for 2 like I was expecting! (they said they are not quite blasts yet-should I be worried by this as it is day 5?) last time was a perfet blastocyt. I feel much more optimistic now and really positive about having two back....x


----------



## fluffystar

Glad it went well. Wow, 2 on a 5 day transfer, got to be pretty good odds!!! xxxx
Lets hope you can be our first sticky bfp!!!!!!!


----------



## _Nell

Yay ST that's lovely news, hoping they are stickies for you :)

xx


----------



## lisasimon

schoolteacher said:


> Thanks nell I definitely feel ready to pop! I look seriously pregnant. Triggering with suprecur again...
> No nothing to do with recipient, I only had a few follies at right size on Monday so they decided to give me two more days of stimms, arggh! I had a 5dt last time so hopefully be ok, the nurse who mentioned delaying transfer if full ohss developed doesn't really know anything about my cycle or previous cycle! X


hi did you do you cycle with essex ? :hugs:


----------



## schoolteacher

Hello! yes at the herts and essex clinic!x


----------



## schoolteacher

Hello ladies! how are we all? I'm still waiting to test-otd friday. have been feeling very nauseous in the evenings but dont want to read into it in case its just the drugs. xxxxxx


----------



## lisasimon

I Thought that we was cycling together but when you had your transfer i was doing egg collection :) we only did 3 day tranfer 1 perfect 8 cell and 7 cell embie but better than our last one with a 2 day transfer with a 2 cell embie :( bfn this time like you said im more positive but trying not to read to much into it ( scared ) also i am pupo with twins :)


----------



## fluffystar

Fingers are so very tightly crossed for you honey xxx

Hi lisa xx


----------



## _Nell

I have everything crossed for you ST :)

Lisa - Hi and good luck too - when in your test date?


----------



## lisasimon

Hi fluffy/star.

my test date is the 7/3/12 but we did a test yesterday (neg ) is it just to early? im just so scared :( i know i shouldnt have tested.

sorry for that bit but just had to get it out i have so many feelings and just bottle them up :( 

how are you both ?


----------



## lisasimon

oh sorry i ment nell aswell :)


----------



## fluffystar

I feel nervous for you ST.....so hoping its BFP...if no af yet thats a good sign!!! ........... fingers crossed hunny xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Thank you I'm so nervous too! Doing it after school- didn't wanna do it before school! X

Lisa- I think you tested too early! Give it a few more days at least and try not to worry! X


----------



## lisasimon

thanks ST I just woke all the what if's :( but we are going away this weekend to try and take our minds off it :) 

wish you all the best for your test later.

i wont be testing again now till tuesday the day before im meant to im bit to scared now :(


----------



## _Nell

:happydance: This is it ST, this is your day :flower:

So hoping this is the day that you remember for the rest of your life for the best reason, a BFP :happydance:

Now, you make sure you get straight home after school, no hanging around with your mates :winkwink::haha:

You have willpower of steel not to have tested already :flower:


----------



## fluffystar

Oooh im anxiously waiting .........


----------



## _Nell

me too :)

I really hope the delay to post is because ST is happily celebrating with her DH :)


----------



## schoolteacher

Nope sorry girls BFN. Why is this happening to all of us? What if we never have a baby? X


----------



## _Nell

:hugs::hugs: and :cry: for you ST.

I just don't understand, it's so frickin' unfair.

I really thought this would be it for you, I wish it were :hugs:


----------



## fluffystar

I really thought that too! Hugs to you hunny xxxxxx

We will all make great mums whether biologically or if we end up adopting. There are children out there that want us as mums; some may be waiting to be born to us and others may just already be here. Either way, it will happen and we will be brilliant xxx


----------



## lisasimon

hi all,

I have been reading back to the beginning of this thread now i had my reservations of herts and Essex ans seeing that nobody has had a bfp really ( can someone correct me if im wrong )

my oh said just check how long from when they started to when they got bfp but i dont see anyone with 1 apart from fluffy but was that a natural ? as i am only on page 38 i think. x


----------



## lisasimon

and just to let everyone know i tested today being 7 days after transfere and bfn im not getting my hopes up now i dont expect that to change!! 

so that will be us all either on our third try with h+e like someone mentioned if its i in 3 get a bfp well there is at least 6 of us on here im thinking at least 1 of us should have had one 

grrr this is so hard for us all 

i think it was nell that said that if its straight forward case then they are really good but my case is only blocked tube and then we found out my oh has penetration issues 

icsi over comes oh issues and ivf itself overcomes mine and still we havnt had a sight bfp .

my lady who got half of my eggs got preg like st said i dont begrudge her getting preg as she had a really hard time with her ivf had loads of trys and nothing so i am happy for her but i am dreading being told about this lady as it was hard enough dealing with it the last time but dont begrudge this lady either but its just going to be twice as hard this time 

sorry for going on again but i have to get it out.


----------



## _Nell

ST - :hugs: thinking of you, hope you and your DH are helping each other through this.

Lisa- I'm sorry you got another BFN, but you're 7dp3dt? right? I still think it's a little early to test and I hope it's wrong.

Re the lady you shared your eggs with, do they tell you automatically? or only if you ask? I have no idea if i'd want to know tbh, like you say you'd be pleased but it would hurt at the same time.

Yes you're right, no BFP's from IVF (yet!) on this thread :(
Someone correct me if i'm wrong but I think it's...
Me - 3 cycles
ST - 2 cycles
Kristy - 2 cyckes
Fluffy - 2 cycles
Chichi - 2 cycles
and then you - 1 cycle and 1 still TBC,

So 12 cycles between us and no BFP.

I'm not sure what to think tbh, we all have different situations, it'd be easy to blame the clinic but some people must be getting pg as their stats are good. I do look at the fertility friends clinic thread sometimes, they don't appear to have much luck either.
It's very worrying tbh.


----------



## lisasimon

Oh thank you nell for replying! 

yes this is my 2nd try with them and yes with no bfp on this thread is very worrying :( 

i tested again today bfn again! so i know that thats not going to change what do you reckon ? my test date is wed so only 2 days left i didnt even get a vapouration line just that god dam line that is a bfn !! 

im hurt but i knew and i will take back everything if it comes out pos on wed but highly unlikely 

i had cramps and sick feeling and had to test all this just plays tricks on ya :( 

i didnt want to know about the other lady he just came out and said it as i had my bfn and at follow up he just blurted it out i was gob smacked but like i said i was happy that she was i just wished it could have been us both :(.

as for the clinic i am losing all my faith in them i feel like maybe we that egg share maybe get the not so good eggs as we dont pay and she has the best i know that that sounds terriable but lots of stuff is going through my head now i mean like how do they split them ? how do they know that the ones im getting are mature ? i mean i have asked and they say they get shared out equally but im just confused i think 

but just let me say again i dopnt begrudg my lady getting preg at all she has her mirical and baby she has wanted for so long but im still waiting for mine.

:( :( 
:( :( i was so possitive about this one and thought that i would be preg but i dont whatso ever expect it to change.


----------



## _Nell

:hugs: Lisa,

I think your question on how the eggs are shared are valid - do you not get told in total how many are mature and then they're split?

Eg for me not sharing, I got 30 last cycle, 26 mature - so if i'd shared would we each of got 13 mature......or would they have split the 30 and someone might have got 15 mature and the other person 11. Thinking on it I'm sure they must split them after weedling out the immature ones.
Beyond that there's nothing they can really tell pre fertilization about egg quality, so it's not really possible for them to be unfair in how they split them :flower:
______


I just thought I'd share this because i've been thinking about our 'luck' on this thread. I really think the clinic stats of 33% pg rate is heavily distorted by those women who are lucky enough to get first time BFP's....whoever they are :shrug:

For example:
woman A got pg first cycle
woman B gets pg after 5 cycles
average would be 33%.

or example 2
woman A got pg first cycle
woman B got pg first cycle
woman C got pg after 7 cycles
average would be 33%

I know it's a simplistic way to show it but it just made me think that's all. It's so much a numbers game really.


----------



## lisasimon

nell

they share them like for instance 1 for recipetant 1 for donor and so on no checking as i had 3 immuture in my lot this time i dont really think they can be un fair really but i was just speaking to my oh and mybe they give the other lady more tests and just moniter us for the folis as thats what the other lady is paying for. 

i spoke to a lady on another site and she got her bfp first go at essex.

i have no idea tbh nell it just dosnt look good i came across this site on my last go and was disheartened about essex then but joined this time round and still we havnt had our turn yet am sure it will but will it be with essex ? im not so sure :( 

they are really good to the extent of doing the treatment but the results im not so sure of im thinking maybe do 1 more try with them and then abandon ship if its another fail :( we are going to speak about it after my official test date but we have phoned a couple of clinics up just in case we want to try else where as i dont know if i could take another failed cycle with essex :(

we picked essex cause of there stats we travel 2and 1/2 hours there and back for the 10 min appointments for it to fail 

this time for me i got told on my first scan i had 20 folis and then the second i only had 14 and then the 3rd i had way over 20 i was well confused with them this time oh yeah not forgetting they gave me metformin?? i took them for the month pre stafting treatment then when i went for my first scan they gave me some other ones and the nurse was like oh have you got pocs i was like NO!! she said thats strange thats what they are for well she gave me them anyway and of course i didnt take them!! 

i dont know was it you that said they thro drugs at the cycle ?? 

well i dont want to be a guinie pig so to speak :) 

oh forgot to say i left a msg on the answer phone saying i have been given the wrong tabs and still waiting for the call to see what tabs i was given not good.


----------



## _Nell

Lisa, got to say that sounds harsh, I always thought they'd just halve the mature eggs 
:(

They don't give the other ladies more tests though, just scans - i've been a private patient and asked for blood monitoring and they just don't do it there. 
I do know it's easier for a recipient to fall pg though, because their body isn't under stress from all the follicles and meds, they just take estrogen pills for their lining and that's it, plus of course no ER.

I don't blame you for looking at swopping clinics, I would if it weren't for my frosties. 2 1/2 hours is a long drive for you.


----------



## lisasimon

yeah its just i will have to have all the tests done elswhere again and all the time it takes but tbh i dont know if i could take another fail :( ( my neg today is prob a real one isnt it ? with only 2 days to go ? 

yes the drive is long but we wanted a good clinic and thought that essex was 1 of the top 

i have heurd that they get a bfp cause of the less stress on there body i am happy i have made someone maybe another ladys dreams come true but i also need my dream aswell :(


----------



## lisasimon

i spoke to the lady at my clinic and just been told my lady had a 6 day transfer so i said so where do i go from here she said blood tests and dna fragmentation for oh but since you said that icsi overcomes it then whats the point and why is this even being suggested ? 

arrrrrrrr


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi Lisa! so sorry you think its BFN, I didnt realise at first that it is your second cycle too! Yep none of us on here got our BFP yet!
I too am trying to decide wether to stay with H&E too or move to Lister. Lister offer IMSI which is meant to better than icsi if your dh has poor dna fragmentation. My DH has very low sperm count, motility and morphology etc so I think it might help with that but it costs double the current icsi fee. Also like you say it will take longer to get going again with a new clinic and Im so done with waiting! I want to get cracking again right now! I have waited 3 years!!! (don't know about you ladies!!?)
Also the lister is right in london so longer to get too etc....and prob no parking.
What I think I will do is give H&E one more try (and tell them this is last try with them) and if it fails again go to lister and have the IMSI. 
The reason I'm thinking about Dhs sperm is that our embryos developed much more slowly this time and weren't as good, so either my eggs weren't as good this time and I need to look at my diet and weight etc as well as try acupuncture.
Also (even thought I get nagging him and I'm very cross about this) DH was not ads good at giving up coffee and alcohol this time so I think his sperm was not as good. So basically our embryos weren't as good? Either that or they failing to implant because of something to do with me. 
Hope some of that makes sense?

My lady got pregnant last time and I have a feeling this one will too. Though it would be interesting to ask wether her embies developed slowly too as if they were 'perfect' it would indicate DH's sperm being the problem. You are right what you said about how they split the eggs, they share them as they get them and then check after how many immature.
Like Nell said the either us or the other lady could end up with all the immature ones!!!!

What blood tests did they suggest to you do you know? 
I have had all the mormal ones so wouldn't know what else I could have? xxxx

I also had low dose steroids this time, so don't know what they will say about that for next cylcle?

Nell-you might know, is anyone every given more progesterone than 2cylogest a day? I'm wondering if I need more/who needs more? My first blood test for this at GP's came back a little low, but 2nd one normal. Also do you know if they normally consider doing the steroids again at a slightly higher dose?
I'm sure I asked before but where did you have your test for immune stuff? I have 2 reasons as to whay I may have issues there but don't wanna say why! (embarrassed!!) I'm sure you have mentioned having a Gynae, how/why do you get one of them? Thank-you and sorry so many questions!!
-you info on stats is very interesting btw! xxx

Oh and also another thing we are going to do is that bothe DH and I are going to have acupuncture! (got consultation booked on saturday and its only 10 min walk!) x


----------



## _Nell

Lisa - I honestly don't know, I was just told for us the dna fragmentation wasn't necessary as we were having icsi. I suppose every case is different....I might ask again when i next have a consult tbh.
Did they say what blood tests you would need?

Also, sn't it unusual to have a 6day transfer, I thought it was day 2,3 or 5?


----------



## _Nell

ST - Hi hun, I missed your post while I was typing.

it's interesting what you say about DH's alcohol, our best cycle was our last and DH cut coffee and alcohol entirely for a couple of months beforehand, if we do a fresh again i'm going to persuade him to do it again :)

I looked briefly at the IMSI stuff, but i'm none the clearer on what if actually is, or if it has better success rates - do you know?

Re progesterone, basically no! Unfortunately our clinic don't do blood monitoring anyway, but if they did the blood levels on suppositaries aren't accurate, ie the suppositary acts locally in the area but may not be reflected in the blood stream. That's why a lot of US clinics use poregesterone injections, because they do show in the blood and they can monitor it correctly. 
I've bled before my test date on every cycle, even my chemical, I asked about progesterone injections (as a private patient even) and was refused. 
I asked about 3 cyclogest and was refused....I asked twice and both times Michael said some clinics don't give any progesterone support and how lucky I was to be given 2 a day - can't say i've ever felt lucky paying £4k plus for a cycle a few extra pounds for more pessaries is nothing!

Re the steroids, i don't know as my 3rd cycle was nhs so then they wouldn't officially give me any - just the 15mg a day from when i was a private patient that i had left over :(
Re immunes I haven't had the full proper tests as they're really expensive, I just had the CD69 test, which i think the Lister also do. My gynae (who is also a FS but in a staellite clinic so only works 1 day a week) did them for me. I started seeing her right at the beginning of my infertility due to all the LP bleeding I get, so she was easy for me to just get a repeat consult with.
Don't be embarassed about anything that might link you to immunes, gynae issues are all just rotten luck really.


----------



## lisasimon

ok let me catch up :)

Hi St nice to see you hope you are doing well.

well i spoke to sarah she said when i asked bout my lady that she had like 5 that went to blast and 100% fert and that proves for a second time that there is nothing wrong with my eggies.
good to know but what about me ?? 

and she goes on to say oh has the prob what i dont know because they said that icsi would overcome that and it did to an extent except i didnt get to blast got to day 3 and the 1 that was left over didnt do anything else.

well the bloods she didnt say just said she will speak to me on wed about it as she said its still early but i told her that i know i have 2 days left its not going to change and im not pretending that i belive it will :( 

i will ask her on wednesday as i wil ask my ladys results cause i want to know.

can i ask a question please do they let the recipetant freeze the left over blasts ? 

dna is very costly and if its not worth having then i dont see the point ?? oh sample is brilliant as they say perfect on the day.

what happens after that is where i get lost.

i told sarah that i cant keep doing it and it failing but yes i guess 1 more try and see if its 3rd time lucky :) sigh 


and with me not getting good fert retes 

nell- as for the 6 day i ment 5 day lol


----------



## schoolteacher

Its Sarah who is my main contact too. What did she say when you said you can't keep doing it?
Below is a link to some info on IMSI, (I tried to copy and paste the info but it wouldn't let me!) it sounds like you could have sperm issues as your ladies embies did better than yours, however strange that they said the sample was fine? 

https://www.ivfcliniclondon.com/en/treatments/imsi.html

Most of the reasons stated for having it apply to Dh and I e.g. Dh being over 35! 

Nell-Thanks for the info! I'm sure not everyone gets the pessaries, but pretty much everyone on here does! I haven't heard of anyone not having them it seems pretty standard. Wonder why h&e against injectibles? Why do they not do blood tests throughout cycle as well. So many other ladies are always waiting on blood results whilst stimming in order to having their meds amended etc. I have no idea what they are talking about!

Just had a long chat with Dh and we have decided to do one last cycle at H&E. I just said to Dh aswell 'I wonder whether they (H&E) care if you were to leave and go elsewhere? As in do they actually want to retain their patients or would they just think 'oh well, we have plenty more patients'! ?
What do you girls think?
Do you think I should say to Micheal this is our last cycle with you beofre going to the Lister? or would that not go down well? Lol! We are hoping acupuncture, improved diet and dh not drinking coffee. alcohol etc will help if not we gonna go for imsi at the lister its £1250 as appose to £700 for icsi. xxxx


----------



## lisasimon

well my exact word to her was i cant keep doing it with no other test and she said no they would have to do tests on my oh investigate and i have no idea if i could have any other tests or not but i dont want to be paying out all that money if icsi alone over comes it and the imsi ya know.

my oh is intrested in the imsi been googling it and everything lol 

have you seen tho that they state that for egg share you need to have had no more than 1 failed attemp at ivf and im worried that maybe do they count us as out as we have failed but the recipient got a bfp ? im going to ring them i think and see what they say.

as for the reaction of the clinic hmm well im not to sure as to how to deal with that 1 i think that they want to keep us as we are giving the ladys that we are helping a bit of hope and they are getting there bfp but then thats where ( what about us comes into it ) i think you should do what you think is best for you as you dont want to have regrets in any of your treatment. 

like if you didn't say anything and got a bad result but then think what if i had to have said something and maybe they would have done more to try and make it work.

but then if we think like that then there is no trust with that clinic and that's where i have a prob ya see as they say you need to have full confidence in the clinic that you are with and i'm really scare that time is going to run out :( xx


----------



## schoolteacher

No I have not seen that about having no more than one failed ivf for egg sharing! That can't be right as we have both done it twice already! Omg you have worried me now! I read somewhere you can egg share up to ten children have been born from your eggs?
I will see what Sarah says to me as we in similar situation! X


----------



## _Nell

ST - thanks for that IMSI link, that applies to me and DH too. I think I might look at CRM tbh if we do another fresh cycle, there or Lister.


----------



## lisasimon

yes I only saw it when we was looking at other clinics as they said they like you to have had no more than 1 failed attempt at ivf now im not sure if we are included as we have failed but our recipetant has got a bfp.

dont worry about it st as im sure we will be fine as we are proven that our eggies are of good quality and can produce a preg.

im sure we will be fine.

we are looking into the imsi as if we spend the 500 with essex then we will have to spend that plus the extra going else where as the stress and the hurt kinda gets to me i lost all my hope in this cycle not that far in to it but i was hopefull till i tested yesterday as i dont see it changing and if it wasnt for the pesserys then im sure my girly thing will start :( but i think i have delt with the heart ache already and accepted it 

sorry for the essay lol :D x


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi Lisa I emailed Sarah today but not hurt back yet, regarding egg sharing for a third time! 

Nell-I like the look of CRM too! Or lister. As long as I can can carry on egg sharing wherever I go otherwise we're a bit stuck! X

Got follow up next Tuesday did I say? Glad not a long wait. X


----------



## lisasimon

Hi ST how are you today ? 

I don't normally email her i normally ring and leave a msg and then she rings me back.
I'm sure you will be able to egg share again! as Sarah said to me the other day that we will just do more tests on my oh because like i said that i said i need something else.

have you spoke to her at all about this cycle ? and about your other lady ? 

i will be speaking to her tomorrow to see what she says and i need to know about my other lady.

rite i just did a test and got a faint line but that could just be a evaporation line yes ??

xx


----------



## schoolteacher

I'm feeling like rubbish! Got headache, and bad AF pains!!!

have never had an evap so don't know!!!! Ooh a little exciting no? 
I should ring Sarah but I get nervous on the phone! Not spoken recently, in fact I only saw her when we signed papers and didnt see her after that! I might leave message tomorrow because she rarely answers the phone, the times I have rang.
I wonder what tests they will suggest for your DH? I want the same!
xxx


----------



## lisasimon

Hi ST hope you are feeling better soon.

RE - Sarah i have never emailed her she is really nice to talk to :) and yes the same we only saw sarah when we signed the forms thats another thing i dont like the way they just give you different ppl to do the scans. 

the first time i had david on every appointment and this time i had 3 diffrent ppl doing them and i didnt feel too good about it tbh.

well as for the test i am secretly hopefull but i know in my mine that its neg what tests do u use ? 

xx


----------



## lisasimon

ps i will let you know what test she says for my oh tomorrow when i speak to her xx


----------



## schoolteacher

I use first response! X


----------



## lisasimon

rite i used predictor and its a faint line i picked this test as it picks up the hcg 4 day before a missed period im so confused!

I had accepted that this hadn't worked and now im in limbo land again I know I am just being pathetic sorry.

anyway i will let you know tomorrow the outcome. 

first response dosnt that say after 1 day of missed period ? im rather worried. 

xx


----------



## lisasimon

Bfn.

How life is so cruel!! The test last nignt had a line it wasnt an evap line and then this morning just nothing!

I knew but it dosnt make it hurt any less.

St- i will find out what the tests are today and will let you know.

Xx


----------



## schoolteacher

So sorry Lisa! It's heartbreaking. The line yesterday must have been evap then? Though I still don't know what that looks like! I hope Sarah gives you some answers! I will ring her too if she doesn't email! We should mention each other an be like, do the egg share ladies ever catch a break????? Lol! X


----------



## lisasimon

Hi St.

yes very heartbreaking it defo was a line yesterday there was colour in it.

i spoke to sarah and she said

RE - the line yesterday i should test again if not get a blood test as something happened in her words.

RE - bloods she said she would like me to speak to the doctor about it as she dosnt want to say but she did say that they will cost £370.00 there but our doctor maybe able to do it.

RE- DNA frag test that is another thing they are going to want to do and i have no idea as how much that is ? 

RE - my lady well she got 88.8% fert and had 2 perfect blasts put back in.

RE - misi she has no idea what that is ? 

and she said that i could egg share again as my lady did reall well 

essay over :) 

xx


----------



## _Nell

Lisa - I'm really sorry you had a squinter, I hope tomorrows test brings some more clarity.

All - Has anyone hit the 1 year mark at H&E yet? My HIV, hep B and hep C bloods will expire in april (think they're only valid for 1 yr). Does anyone know if the clinic re-do these for me as an NHS patient or do i have to go to my GP?
Really don't want to call them tbh.


----------



## lisasimon

Hi Nell its ok not to worry i will come off my pesserys and see what happens as sarah said that if it is a preg then it will stil progress (not that i think i am at all) 

as for the tests im not to sure i know that ours need to be done again after so long but cant even remeber how often ours need to be done.


----------



## lisasimon

https://www.hfea.gov.uk/docs/2009-05-12_SCAAC_Paper_-_IMSI.pdf

link about imsi


----------



## lisasimon

https://www.ivfcliniclondon.com/en/egg-donation/egg-sharing-programme.html

thats the link to the egg sharing program that says if we have had 1 failed ivf cycle

xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi Nell-sorry I don't know! I had the hiv and hep B I think repeated for my second cycle and the clinic did it, but I only had them repeated as egg sharing. I have not been with them a year yet.

Lisa-well Sarah rang me, and siad she hasn't heard from recipient yet so that doesnt sound good, though she had a good blast transferred! She said that consultant would have to decide if I can egg share again!!! wtf? Is your recipient pregnant then or not? Not sure why she would say yes to you, but she said 'we probably' can to me!?????

Can't beleive she hasn't heard of imsi! she needs to keep up!
Sorry for bad attitude but I'm worried. x


----------



## lisasimon

dont be worried st honestly im sure you will be fine!

did you ask her how many fert ( how many did she get from you ?) i know it must have been quite abit as you both got to blast.

well she hadnt heard off my recipetant as of this morning around 11 am did you know that they do bloods on the recipetant instead of preg test ? 

im sure it was just a slip of the tounge st because with her getting to blast is good in itself and she must have had a few embies left to risk going to blast dont worry yoursef when is you appointment ? 

xx

as for th imsi comment i have to lol at that :D

but i have phoned afew clinics up today and everytime i mention that they are like say again ?? and i have never heard of it lol 

xx


----------



## lisasimon

Just to up date you ST my lady isnt testing untill friday as her dh is away on work and isnt back till then. 

also 10 times is the most that we can egg share well 10 family's 

can i just as does anyone else know if recipitants have to use pesserys ? 

xx


----------



## lisasimon

ST- i just had a call off lister and the wait there isnt long at all they can have us cycling in less that 6 weeks the lady was saying.

waiting time for an appointment is 3 weeks she was really happy to give me an appointment but i had to say no i will get back to her as of essex.

do you know if essex give us our records? as that is what she asked for aswell ?

imsi she said that we cant just say we want it the doctor has to agree to it.

did you know they have a diffrent doctor for diffrent reasons like she was telling me she was going to book me in with a doctor that specialises in repeted failed cycles.

xx

abit of advice what do you think we should do ? im scared to leave essex incase things go wrong for us ? x


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi Lisa I don't know if they use pessaries I would think so. Gosh your recipient is waiting a long while! If she's not got AF yet than that's good! 
What about you any signs?

Good you heard from the lister, I understand what you mean about deciding what to do its hard! H&e will give your records but they charge you for it I think. The timings sound good- not too long a wait! 

I don't know what to do, have you booked a follow up yet? 
I want to know about my recipient as Sarah hadn't heard. I might ring. X


----------



## lisasimon

Yes Sarah did say that its a good thing and me no signs yet but im sure she will be here :( 

do you know how much it is to get them because i am really concidering lister :) 

and yes my follow up is on the 19th when is yours ?

i think if you have any questions ST or are worried i would ring her make a list of what you want to know for when she phones back thats what i did yesterday and i called her back as you had me worried when you said what she said to you and i asked again.

ask her how was the fert rate in your recipetant and if her cycle went well honstly ST if she had a bad one im sure she would have said.

there is a girl on firtility friends that did egg share and she phoned sarah up and asked if she could egg share again and she said no bacause her recip didnt get any eggs fert and she only got 3 eggs 

xx


----------



## lisasimon

well just to let you know my lady is preg!! 

although i am happy for her im sat in work heart broke :(

will our time ever come thats ?? 

i suppose i will be ok :( got to be i guess as they say when ya knocked down pick yaself back up dust yaself off and carry on.


----------



## schoolteacher

I know it's hard Lisa but you just gotta think at least they will def let you egg share again! It is rubbish though....x x


----------



## lisasimon

schoolteacher said:


> I know it's hard Lisa but you just gotta think at least they will def let you egg share again! It is rubbish though....x x

oh ST im heart broke i thought i was able to deal with it :cry:

i feel empty sad every possible unhappy emotion 

we just want a :baby: y just y is this happening when will it be our turn i just keep crying im not dealing with it very well at all :cry:

i need to know what to do why are the ladys getting preg and me not ??? 

i know they are questions you cant answer but its just how im feeling im sure i will be fine soon 

i dont think i let myself deal with me not being preg but now i have to and move on to icsi #3 :growlmad:

xx

did you give sarah a ring back the other day ? xx

and when is your follow up appointment ? xx


----------



## schoolteacher

No I didn't get through, still don't know about my lady. I'm sorry you feel so down, me too, it's so hard isn't it? And effecting my whole life! DH too, I feel sad constantly. 
Follow up is this Tuesday so at least not long to wait. I just hope we can ehg share again or that's it's for us!
One positive thing, we are both starting acupuncture today, for dh's sperm and for my egg quality as I don't think they were as food this time or the sperm as our resulting embies weren't as good. X


----------



## lisasimon

OMG hard isnt the word and im sure there is other ppl that are going through alot worse than us but everyone is different and individual and we all have the rite to be upset about how things are going for us

i feel alot better now i think yesterday was just hard for me as how i see it is that 2 other women are preg and im not so hard to swallow :( 

but im sure you will be able to egg share let me know what they say sarah was giving me an appointment for for friday just gone and then this week comming but i have work things going on and just asked for the following week.

yes it seams to take over your life i cant concentrate at work or anything.

my lady asked about me and asked sarah to tell me she is sorry and that made me even worse :( i felt guilty but i am glad she is just wish we all could have a good outcome :( 

our time will come and we are going to get more investigation's done as im not doing it untill we know whats going wrong for us 

let me know what happens with you wont you ? xx


----------



## lisasimon

Hi ST just wanted to wish you luck for tomorrow :) xx


----------



## lisasimon

Hi All hope all is well with everyone :) 

well just a quick update with me i start my cycle with my next AF if she plays ball i will have my scrape around the 27/4/12 

its very quiet here lately :( 

xx


----------



## fluffystar

Hi Lisa, yes it is a bit quiet on here...I think the ladies are just taking a bit of a breather for a while. The whole IVF thing can be a bit intense sometime.

Glad you are getting things in place for your next cycle. Fingers crossed for you honey xx

AFM - Have been speaking to H&E this week as we were getting ready for our last funded cycle. But today they confirmed that since I miraculously managed to get pregnant naturally straight after the last ivf, im now suddenly considered fertile and therefore have to wait 3 years (!!!!!!!) to be eligable for my last go. Im so upset. We even have the letter from the consultant advising our gp to write to the pct to see if they would waive the 6 month wait as I has severly reduced ovarian reserve and didnt respond to hyperstimulation and my chances would only decrease. Now im expected to wait 3 years.

I know I cant complain too much as we do get 3 cycles in this area an there are many that dont, but I just wasnt expecting it (perhaps naively). H&E have been good and are advising we speak to our gp to try and appeal to the pct and they will help all they can. I think we wre only advised to try again as we had a funded cycle left so had nothing to lose. Only then did they say to think about egg donors. Im not sure the advice would be the same if we are paying ourselves and I think its more likely they will recommend egg donor next. Im just not ready for that yet but im not sure its worth wasting our own money on a straight forward ivf cycle. Oh im so mixed up, this has thrown me completely!!!!

An upset fluffy xx


----------



## lisasimon

Hi Fluffy :flower:

I know its hard i do be on fertility friend mostly now but just didnt want to forget about everyone on here :nope: 

Thats not fair what you have advised :growlmad: I would defo appeal against it!! how dare they tell you that when you have still had a hard journey and i think it must be ppl that have kids that make the rules!! 

i had my first cycle in manchester was given 3 trys came to where i live now only to be told we cant have any free cycle up here as i had 1 in manchester and they only do 1 try up here post code lottery.

but i guess as H&E have said we wouldnt have known about dp's problem only for my ladys getting their BFP's as they would have just assumed it was an egg problem!! 

anyway i hope you get this sorted out we all deserve a :baby: 

xx


----------



## lisasimon

Sorry but i have just got to say i am soo mad with essex !!


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all! Sorry not been on in a while! 
Fluffy- so sorry to hear your news! There is no way you shod have to wait that long! How ridiculous, just because you by some fluke got pregnant does not mean your previous problems no longer exist! I really hope you can have this over turned! Don't know what I would do if had to wait that long.
Xxx
Lisa- why you mad at Essex? Glad you getting another cycle. X

AFM-they allowing us one last egg share cycle as recipient didn't get pregnant either. If this don't work that's it, we will never afford the normal prices. X


----------



## lisasimon

Hi ST.

glad too see you i was worried for a while :)

anyway we got a letter off H&E and said things in it that contradict them but its a long story i will be ringing them to find out what's going on.

they suggested using donor sperm ( not an option for us ) but in the letter says that they cant say for sure if its a sperm or egg problem ?? and at our follow up he said my eggs are good and that there is a problem with the sperm ?? so why in a letter would he say that they cant say for sure ?? and if thats the case then wtf did he even suggest donor sperm im just more confused!! ? 

how are you ? i do hope you are well ? when are you set to go ? and have you been told that we all have got to have a saline and endometrial sample to check for any problems ? as this is what we have been told ? 

xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Hiya! Hmm how annoying that letter is contradictory. We never get any letters though?
They said this is last time we an egg share as reipient didn't get preganant but my eggs are good. Who did your follow-up? I had William. They thinks as my embryos have been good (though I don't think the last ones were as good but they didn't seem concerned) its likely an implantation problem.
Due to start end of may/start of June, which is longer than what they said to you?
No they did not mention to me these tests????
What else/extra are they gonna do for you on your next cycle? I will be having steroids again and this time Heparin (have to pay for it though!) and extra clylocest, and something called a pipelle where on the cycle before, day 21, they scrape away some of the lining to make a little hole for embie to go in???
x


----------



## lisasimon

Hi ST :hugs:

we had David and I really like him he did all my scans on my first go :thumbup:

but i just don't get this letter but i will be ringing and voicing my view as I dont think its acceptable :growlmad:

the letter says that they suggested donor sperm but we were against it im just confused about it :wacko:

well they are doing the pipeline thing and the scrape witch helps with implantation and taking something else incase its an immune problem also he said that with me getting a faint line that embie implated but didnt go any further ?? i was happy with that till the letter came thro 

as for the start date he said to ring with this af and then on day 21 we will be going in for the pipe thing but i need my questions answered first 

maybe you could ask to bring it forward if possible?? but your eggs must have been good for your first lady to get a bfp ?? 

i hope that you are ok and this is your time :hugs: 

xx


----------



## _Nell

Hi all,

It's been very quiet in here, lately - I hope you are all ok?

Well, I'm coming out of the woodwork as per my signature, I can't shake the ropey start but I have to try put my positive head on now else I'm going to drive myself insane waiting the next couple of weeks for my viability scan. 
I'm totally symptomless and the last couple of days i've even had my usual brown gunky spotting I get every cycle for a week before AF.....but I do have hcg in my blood and for now it's rising, so I am apparently pregnant.


----------



## lisasimon

_Nell said:


> Hi all,
> 
> It's been very quiet in here, lately - I hope you are all ok?
> 
> Well, I'm coming out of the woodwork as per my signature, I can't shake the ropey start but I have to try put my positive head on now else I'm going to drive myself insane waiting the next couple of weeks for my viability scan.
> I'm totally symptomless and the last couple of days i've even had my usual brown gunky spotting I get every cycle for a week before AF.....but I do have hcg in my blood and for now it's rising, so I am apparently pregnant.

hi nell :happydance:

it has been quiet here for a long time really :hugs:

think im being a little stupid but have you had your treatment ? have i missed it all ? 

i do hope this is your time :hugs: you deserve it and wish you all the luck in the world xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fluffystar

Hey Nell....thats fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You kept that quiet that you wre trying again xx

Lets hope its a sticky and it all works wonderfully!!!!!! It is sooooo about time someone on this thread had some positive news xxxxxx


----------



## _Nell

Lisa - yes I had a frozen transfer a couple of weeks back :)

Fluffy - Thanks :) it wasn't really intentional keeping it quiet tbh, just after my cancelled FET the month before I didn't really believe this cycle would go ahead, then I worried about the thaw and still didn't get 'into it' IYSWIM. Then I had broadband problems for a whole week in the TWW, by which time I tested at 13dpo and got a BFN, so it seemed the only news I had was bad again. Then I got a squinter and was convinced it was a chemical like before so was waiting on repeat bloods draws (which was last week). 
But the bloods look ok, I wish they were brilliant, but ok will have to do for now :)


----------



## fluffystar

Well the fact that its doubling is such a good sign. Mine didnt right from the start, it was only going up 30% over 2 days which indicated it was non viable from the start. Im so glad there is some good news on this thread!!!

H&E wrote a great supporting letter for our appeal to be allowed our third go. We went to our gp as she has to make the appeal and she just made us feel like we were an inconvenience. She had no idea what she was meant to do and said the whole thing sounded a bit ridiculous that we werent allowed our last go. She saw that the letter was copied in to the consultant who referred us for treatment and decided that he might have already written a letter for us. She said she would find out and let us know. That as monday and we heard nothing. I therefore dont hold out much hope of her knowing what to do or for us getting any more funding.

I just hate feeling in limbo. If we have no funding, then im not sure that the advice is to try again or whether to try an egg donor. Arghhh, I hate waiting....I need to know what my head needs to start getting used to.


----------



## _Nell

Fluffy, I just don't understand it at all, it makes no sense. I have the east of england policy and the only reference it makes is that you lose funding once you have a live birth, there is nothing about a natural conception or miscarriage at all :(

It is so unfair that on top of going through fertility struggles and a miscarriage you now have this battle, I truly hope it is resolved for you quickly and that H&E's great letter does the trick....I can't help but feel as helpful as they are being, if they hadn't known you'd been pg no-one would have queried your funding at all.

I read on fertility freinds some people saying H&E are no longer accepting new nhs patients......anyone esle heard anything on this ? I presume it will be ok for exisitng nhs patients?


----------



## _Nell

Just a thought, but when I was battling for nhs funding I found the secretary to the nhs consultant really helpful - do you have their number?

They can sometimes tell you what is going on, if letters have been sent, what the appeal process is etc. Whether your paperwork is just sitting on a desk etc.


----------



## lisasimon

Hi nell :)

im soo happy for you and so hope this is your time :) 

as for the nhs thing i have read the same on f&f as i do be on there alot tbh and someone has said that they have been told they cant be refered there now 

but thats all i know i was going to ask when i spoke to my nurse but when i spoke to her i was just mad as they have put me back a month but tried to tell me to take the pill with this af but only gave me the pill for a month so guess they would have wanted me to go up there to pick up the pill for nxt time but now im starting the pill with nxt af 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fluffystar

Thanks Nell, where do I find the East of England Policy? I have the East of England Fertility Services Commissioning policy as ammended June 2010, is that the same thing. Will look at that.

It was H&E that queried it but checked with the funding manager at Oxford before confirming. Their view was that I am considered fertile as I have now conceived naturally so would have to wait 3 years now.

Would you be entitled to IVF if you could concive but kepy miscarrying? Im guessing not as the IVF helps with conceiving not the carrying part? oh I dont know. I dont have the energy to sort out all the nitty gritty, especially whenmy gp appears to have no clue!!!


----------



## _Nell

Yes that's the policy I have. I haven't re-read it recently but I don't recall anything about miscarriages.

It's a tough one, I read on here before that in some PCT's the clock re-sets if someone has a miscarriage while awaiting referral, ie if it's 3yrs to referral and they miscarriage the 3yrs starts again from their miscarriage. I thought it horribly unfair and didn't think our pct was the same. I know women who get pg through IVF and miscarriage don't lose funding.

IVF can help the carrying part to some extent as the stimulation boosts your natural cycle and the extra meds in the lp do help sustain a pg......plus developing embryos to 3 or 5 days helps weedle out the strong ones.

I hope I'm not being really insensitive, but is the Dr sure that the IVF cycle pre your BFP didn't perhaps help you fall pg? ie it boosted your hormones maybe or in fact, since our clinic don't do blood tests you did perhaps fall pg from the IVF but had very low and slow rising hcg? My test was negative on the clinic advised clearblue test on OTD.

I don't blame you for not having the energy, i'm just mad at H&E who to all intents and purposes have written a lovely letter but are essentially the ones that have made contact to 'check' on your funding starting all this uncertainty for you :(
They presumably only knew you'd fallen pg because you took the time to call them :(


----------



## fluffystar

I do feel a bit of an idiot for telling them now and wonder how things would be if we hadnt. Im too honest! Also, when you do finally get a BFP, you dont expect to lose it 2 weeks later and so arent really thinking of the repercussions of telling them.

I looked on the policy and you are eligible of you have a reason for infertility or are unexplained for 3 years. Im not sure that premature ovarian aging counts as it doesnt mean im completely infertile.

I do wonder if the fact that it was straight after ivf meant the ivf drugs helped. They were sure that from the numbers, there was no way it could be from the ivf. But the consultant at the follow up after the failed ivf had said that thought there was no medical reason, there was statisically a higher chance of conceiving straight after ivf so to make sure we keep trying. I just didnt know I was about to find out I already was. 

I know the ivf affected that cycle as I have never ovulated earlier than day 16 (usually nearer cd20) and it had to have been much earlier than that as we only bd'd on day 6!! Im pretty sure the old spermies dont last 10 days!!!


----------



## _Nell

Fluffy, you are definitely not an idiot:hugs: 

To me you would still be unexplained for 3years, but maybe that's not how they view it :shrug:

I really hope you can get this sorted soon :hugs:


----------



## fluffystar

Thanks Nell xx

So whats the next step for you? When do you get to have a scan? Are they keeping an eye on your hcg levels or are they happy that all is fine and dandy? xxx


----------



## _Nell

I've had 4 bloods, the last being wednesday and I won't be having any more that I know of. 

I've found it very nervewracking rather than reassuring doing bloods tbh as although numbers were rising they are just very low for my dpo, so I'm just waiting for my scan which is booked in as next friday, it may be a touch early to see a heartbeat even if all is well but because i've been having brown bleeding now for 5 days I really just want to see if there is something there at all tbh. 
I'm not really considering myself pg, which is sad because I always thought i'd be ecstatic when this day came. But not getting a +ve test and a low beta was just really hard, I feel a bit in limbo and like i'm on another TWW.


----------



## fluffystar

I can really sympathise with you. When I started spotting, I thought it was all over and then I had bloods done and the levels had gone up a fair bit but still not doubling. I then had to wait over the weekend to have them repeated which was when I started to have more than spotting. Then the bloods showed there was no rise in levels anymore.

If your levels are doubling then you are definitely in a better position to begin with so keep positive, though I know its hard. It is worse that the 2ww as you have so much riding on it, but keep sight of the positives!!!!! Do you mind me asking what your betas are? I drove myself crazy scouring the internet for figures etc but decided to listen to my gp who said not to pay too much attention....they are rising and thats good.


----------



## _Nell

First beta was 20 at 14dpo, that's the scarey one really as 25 or less at that stage with IVF is very closely linked to non-viable pg....wish I'd never read that bit.

Beta 2 at 16dpo was 68, Beta 3 at 18dpo was 204. Then I had one at 23dpo which was 1200, so they rise within the 48hrs doubling time but are at the low end for my dpo and very low for an IVF v's natural pg.

I'm trying to just stay balanced but deep inside I don't feel positive, I have all this brown spotting and no symptoms at all, I think the only thing stopping a full bleed is the progesterone tbh.


----------



## fluffystar

I think they are great numbers! So what if it was a slow starter, its gaining speed nicely. Something is producing the hcg and causing it to rise and that is the important thing!!! As long as the spotting is brown and not red or full flow then I think all is ok. 

I was also told at the early pregnancy assessment unit, when they were monitoring my levels as they came down, that they were looking for a level of less than 10 as a marker that all was out of my system. So 20 in their eyes is a definite, though early, positive. 

Will keep sending good vibes your way xxxxxxx


----------



## _Nell

Thanks Fluffy, I really thought that when I got a positive I wouldn't be a worrier but I'm just finding it really hard to believe this could be happening and go well. I think I might be just tryin to protect myself and prepare for more bad things.


----------



## schoolteacher

Firstly congratulations Nell! I think those numbers are good but I understand your reservations! You did indeed keep that FET quiet!!! What was your lining then?-as I know this has been issue for you. Try to have faith, those doubling numbers are great! I don't know if I will be a worrier or not once pregnant, probably! Where did you go for the betas? I have my FX for you!! come on little bean!xxx

Fluffy-great to hear from you! Sorry you having such problems with the funding, I hope something gets sorted soon. Its ridiculous all this your having to go through....of course you wouldn't think at the time about telling them about your pregnancy would have repercussions! xxxxxxxxxx

Lisa-how ru? did you speak to the clinic about that letter?x

AFM-well having bad days and good days.... I'm starting counselling soon (not with clinic) and I do need it I think. Finding it harder and harder to deal with the situation of ongoing infertility. My last ivf cycle (for the forseeable future as they are only letting us egg share one more time as my recipeint got PG in 1st cycle, but the one from last cycle didn't) will be end of may/june. Well that's if my may AF shows up at the start of may which I sincerely doubt as my cycles are wacky. On cd21 of the cycle before the ivf cycle they going do this pipelle thing, where they scrape away some of your lining to leave a little 'hole' for embie to hopefully snuggle into? Thats my understanding anyway!-Lisa ru having that too?

I will also be having extra progesterone (3 cyclocest instead of 2-which surprised me as I'm sure one of you said they wouldn't let you do that?), more steroids, and this time Heparin. Nell-are you on Heparin now? What do you think about it? xxxxxx

Sorry for depressing post girls....x


----------



## _Nell

ST :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm sorry you're up and down, it's good that you're getting some counselling though and it sounds like you have a really good plan for your next cycle too. I found H&E were only really willing to be helpful with extras for my 3rd cycle, by which time I was nhs so they then couldn't be :nope:
I am on clexane, is that a heparin? It's ok, one injection a day in my tummy, it causes bruises but looks worse than it feels.
I went to my gynae for my betas, although it's caused more worrying than reassurance....I'm not usually a worrier but H&E told me I *needed* over 30 and that just sort of set me off on the wrong foot really :wacko:


----------



## schoolteacher

Yeah it will be clexane, ooh maybe that's what did the trick for you this time! I can't remember if you said you are having anymore betas? Or just waiting for scan? How many days/ weeks are you? I have never heard of it needing to be over 30 before, interesting. 
Oh nell I really think this is it for you! After all the time you have waited....xxxx


----------



## smiledreamer

just wanted to pop by and say even tho im not doing ivf at ur clinic,, u ladies are such an inpoeration,, never giving up even when times are tough xx


----------



## _Nell

ST - I'm 6 weeks today and no more betas planned, hoping to just stay sane for my scan at the end of this week. H&E said under 30 is greater risk for non viable pg and ectopic :shrug:
I had awful ovary pains last night, but trying to just stay balanced. I think what's scarey is that unlike a natural pg the drugs keep AF away, so I wouldn't have any telltale red bleed if things weren't right.

I did pretty much everything different this round, so who knows what help things work really. My lining was 6/7mm only still at trigger, but then for the first time it thickened for transfer and was 16mm, conservatively 13mm, David said - I took different stimm meds, different trigger and progesterone injections so maybe one of those helped sort my lining? I also corrected my vitamin D deficiency, took a long course of AB's for possible uterine infection, on higher steroids, higher clexane, intralipid drips and had an aquascan before the cycle. We just threw everything at it :wacko:

I've read really good things about the endometrial scratch, fingers crossed it does the trick for you along with the clexane :flower:


----------



## fluffystar

Hey ST - nice to hear from you again. Sorry you are having a hard time at the moment, I hope that the counselling helps. Lets hope that all these changes that H&E are making will do the trick for all of us xxx

Nell - still keeping my fingers crossed for you and the scan this week xx

Smiledreamer - thanks for the encouraging words xxx


We were hoping to cycle again in may/june so would be joining you ST but have no idea what will happen now. Not sure how long to leave it before trying to chase up what our gp is doing about any appeal letter. It feels like ages already but as its been easter and everthing, she hasnt actually had long. Think we will leave it until the end of the week and try and ring the surgery. Still feel in limbo!


----------



## lisasimon

hi all :) 

St - i did speak to Sarah she said that there was some sort of mistake :) but to top it of i wont be starting my treatment now until i get my next AF but im ok waiting now means i can just enjoy time with my DP :) 
and yes i will be having that pipelle thing think they said to me that everyone else is going to be having that now.

and i will be on the steroids aswell x


----------



## fluffystar

Nell, just wanted to pop by and wish you luck for your scan tomorrow xxxxx


----------



## schoolteacher

How did it go nell? X hi fluffy! 

Thanks for the info Lisa! Ru having the scratch thing this cycle then, day 21 I think they said to me. I got to have AF , then scratch thing, then starting on AF after that! This all could take forever though as my cycles tend to be long! :-(


----------



## _Nell

Just popping in with a quick AAM update, sorry, i'll pop back in tomorrow to read everyones updates....

Good heartbeat seen :)
Unfortunately I am measuring behind, shouldn't be a huge surprise with my low HCG, but really you can't be *behind* with IVF too far can you?! . I should be 6weeks+4 today but measure 5w+5, being up to 5 days or ahead or behind is normal, so i'm just outside that normal at 6 days behind. But the sonographer said the heartbeat is the important thing :)
And no ectopic so I get to go on my holiday too, all be it like a junkie with a heap of syringes and belly bruises :happydance:


----------



## fluffystar

Yay for a heartbeat Nell, thats fantastic!!!!!
Where are you going on holiday?

ST - I worry about having to have the scratch thing too....my cycles get ridiculously long if I am stressed and waiting to ovulate. Th stress of waiting stops it happening so could take forever. My plan of cycling in may/june looks like it wont happen,, have no idea if we will have funding let alone then having to wait for my cycles to do their thing!


----------



## schoolteacher

nell! excellent news! 6 days behind nothing to worry about! I bet it was lovely to hear the heartbeat! 

Fluffy-I know long cycles are so frustrating, I only had one AF in the 4/5 months between 1st and 2nd ivf! Plus you have the funding issue too! x


----------



## _Nell

Fluffy - I'm going to Mexico :)

ST - I had an aquascan/SIS before this cycle, the actual scratch was just a split second pain and the whole procedure really wasn't too bad....I got my timing all messed up though and ended up having it on day 1 with AF - was a bit of a blood bath scene from a horror film LOL


----------



## fluffystar

Oh I loved Mexico...where abouts are you going? We went to the riviera maya which is just south of cancun xxx


----------



## _Nell

Fluffy - That's where we're going - I just looked at your blog piccies and I think it's the same hotel maybe as ours has swim up rooms too!
:)


----------



## fluffystar

Oh wow! V jealous!!! We went to the eldorado seaside suites, was fantastic. There may be some others with swim up rooms though, not sure. Im sure you will have a lovely time xxx

p.s. like the little 'pregnant" tag under your name now....how fantastic does it feel to put that!!!!!


----------



## _Nell

Same place!!!! :) :)

I nearly put 'nerovously pg' but I've decided, today at least, to just try be positive and enjoy the moment, which I hope will be a long one that last 9 months.

_____

Kristy, Chichi, ST, Lisa, Fluffy - If any of you ladies mind me still posting on this thread please just say, or PM me if you prefer - I won't be offended at all and will understand.

I'll try not to post pg things unless asked now and I don't plan to put a ticker. I still want to follow all of you though and tbh I'm not brave enough to venture out of the ART forum into the first trimester section, not yet.


----------



## fluffystar

Good choice, its fantastic...you will love it!! The food alone is fabulous!

I know how you feel about wanting to stay here, I dont mind at all xxxxx


----------



## lisasimon

Oh nell i dont mind what so ever im glad that one of us have got the bfp i had this talk on another thread about why shoud anyone have to move threads when they get a bfp as thats what the moderators wanted them to do and i didnt think it was fair that they should leave the thread they have been on for so long 
and one of the ladys got her bfp and was told to go to another thread but when we get a bfp its just the start of a very scary journey and she had only had her bfp for 3 days and her beta levels came down :( so it just shows if we are not comfortable going to another thread then we should be able to stay where we are comfortable im happy and glad that you have got your bfp xx


----------



## fluffystar

They said YES to the appeal...we get to have our last go!!!!!!!!!

H&E have had a copy of the letter to my gp faxed over to them and they said they just need it confirmed from Oxford then we can get going again. Im so relieved!

Hope you are all well,
Fluffy x


----------



## lisasimon

congrats fluffy so pleased for you xx


----------



## _Nell

oh Fluffy that is brilliant news, I am so happy for you - where are you in your cycle? when do you think you might be good to go? :)


----------



## fluffystar

I still need to have my TIA as I cant remember what they are doing this time round. I know they mentioned BCP in the cycle before. There still seems to be an issue with where the bill gets sent to or something and H&E will ring me tomorrow when it should be sorted and then book me in.

Im day 19 today, but no O yet, and have no idea when a TIA would be so still clueless as to when I might start. Im thinking probably next cycle be on BCP and then treatment in June??

Nell - How are you feeling? Is it sinking in yet or are you still being cautious? I had sore bbs and my HCG levels only reached 1200, im sure they even got bigger too...though may be my imagination  When is your holiday too?

Hi to everyone else xxxxx


----------



## _Nell

Fluffy - I go tomorrow :) Still feeling a bit cautious, but I had another scan yesterday and measured all fine which was a huge relief. I just have no symptoms, nothing at all!


----------



## fluffystar

Nell, thats great that you are now measuring fine, must be a relief. 

Your holiday will be fab! My fav spot was on one of the day beds by the quiet pool. They even bring you snacks to your bed without asking if you are there at lunchtime. We met a honeymoon couple who had been given a few extras such as free wifi access and they gave us the password. It was quite simply "vip" so might come in handy if you want to give it a try (I snuck onto facebook a few times). Failing that there is free wifi in the lobby and near the activities pool. Have a lovely time xx

H&E called yesterday to confirm all is fine and I have my TIA on wednesday so not long to wait now!


----------



## _Nell

Thanks for the tips - especially the wi fi! :)

Good Luck for wednesday, I hope your TIA goes well and you can get started soon - praying it's 3rd time lucky for you :)

Kirsty, Chichi, ST, Lisa - hope you are all well too? :flower:


----------



## fluffystar

Nell, on second thoughts it might have been EDSVIP so do try that as well. Either way, the password was something really obvious!


----------



## schoolteacher

nell-have a fabulous holiday, you lucky thing!!!! xx

Fluffy-so glad that you are able to have your cycle! I should be end of may/start of june FX, so we may cycle together which will be nice! xxxxxxxx


----------



## Luke Franks

Lots of Luck!


----------



## chichifab

Hi ladies!!

Just came back from my 3 weeks holiday and I though I'd pop in to say hi. 

All I can say is a MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS TO NELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You did it!!!!!!! And of course you can stay NELL. It will be nice to know how you get on with your pregnancy. 

And girls it will happen just like it has for NELL xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi chichi! where did you go on hols you lucky thing?
What's happening with you ivf wise?xxxxx


----------



## fluffystar

Hi Ladies,

Just checking in to see how everyone is doing...its been awful quiet on here recently. Is anyone near to cycling yet? 

ST were you starting soon?

I was supposed to start a month of BCP over a week ago prior to the next go but AF is no where to be seen. Im currently on cd41 and im not even sure I ovulated yet, plus I check and am defo not pregnant. Oh well, I wait patiently

Love and hugs xxx
Nell - are you back from sunny Mexico yet, hope everything is still going ok for you


----------



## _Nell

Fluffy - I'm back and all is still well. The holiday was lovely :). I'm sorry the witch is keeping you waiting, hope you can get started soon.

Chichi - good to 'see' you back too :)


----------



## KristyHart

Hi ladies

Well I have not been on for over 2 months. I am glad there is finally one bit of good news in here.

My hubby and I have split. He left me before we found out our 2nd cycle failed.... nice eh. He moved out into a new place and now wants to come back. I just cant find it in me to forgive him right now for leaving me at such a terrible time.

I hope the rest of you girls have good luck soon. I am resigning myself that I will just be an auntie.... 

I would love to hear from you all. Drop me an e mail [email protected]

Take care and Nell I am sooooooooooo happy for you xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chichifab

Hi Kirsty,

So sorry to hear about you and your hubby. Fertility treatment can put a strain on relationships. My hubby and i have been through some testing times. Are you going to give him another chance? If you do, make sure that you both work to strengthen your relationship before you think of Ivf. 
Never give up Kirsty, as much as its fun to be an aunt, you will be a mommy someday.


----------



## _Nell

oh Kristy, my heart breaks for your reading your update. I hope whatever happens, either with or without your DH, you find happiness and that one day soon you get your dream of becoming a mummy

take care
x


----------



## fluffystar

Oh Kristy, im so sorry to hear that xxxxx IVF can be so testing on any relationship.

All I can do is send you some big hugs, which I know is not really of any help whatsoever but only to let you know I am thinking of you .

Fluffy xx


----------



## lisasimon

Hi Ladys.

hope all is well with everyone? 

nell- im so happy for you and it is nece to read about you success :) 

just a quick update from me iv'e started my treatment and egg collection is around the 20th of june ive had my pipelle thing so im away on day 3 of stims so i will either be preg or not in july scary thought but thats y im staying off here and the other site to try and keep myself sane! 

st when are you starting? xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all!
I haven't been on much...

kristy-so sorry to hear your news, how awful that he did that. I hope that whatever you decide to do, you can find happiness. If you decide to take him back then I wish you the best of luck. Did he give a reason for leaving? not that I want you to share them! its personal. You will be a mum one day, don't believe that you won't, it's meant to be.xxxxxxxx

Nell-glad u had a lovely hol and all is fine with baby!!!xx Did you say a while back you had a saline sonogram or whatever its called? When paula rang me to book pipelle she thought I was having that too, but I was like no, william just said pipelle. now I'm thinking should I be asking about this if it could be of benefit?x

Hi chichi! -whats happening with you? x

Hi lisa! so you have started stimms? How was the pipelle? I got that next week! good luck! x

Fluffy-Starting stimms on the 15th June with er estimated 29th june! -close to you!!x x x x x


----------



## lisasimon

Hi St 

yes i started the stims the day i had the pipepele thing? 

it was ok dont worry about it i just had pain when they was putting fluid in but im prob just a mard arse lol 

good luck whith this cycle ST i really hope this works for us this time. fingers tightly crossed fro us both 

xx


----------



## C&J

Hi ladies, hope you dont mind my joining :) Im Claire and Im 32 , after almost 5 yrs ttc 2 lots of tubal surgery (blocked tubes), 2 miscarriages and 1 ruptured ectopic we have just booked our initial consultation for Ivf. We are funding it privately as the nhs guidelines changed in our area so we are no longer entitled to a free cycle on the nhs :( I have a son from a previous relationship).

Our appointment is on the 20th June, when booking it on the phone yesterday she said she would send out a pack of some sorts I cant recall what she called it as I was nervous, and said ill need to get notes from the doctor detailing previous treatments and investigations? Is that right? I thought they would obtain that themselves when they get a copy of your medical records. 
Im not complaining I will get them , it wont be a problem for me to get them will it? Will the doctor just print them off for me? Also whilst browsing the net yesterday I see it mentioned on their site that Ill need a referral from my gp ? Is that also correct seeing as we are paying for treatment ourselves?

So sorry for all the questions, Im feeling a whole mixture of emotions at the moment. x


----------



## lisasimon

C&J said:


> Hi ladies, hope you dont mind my joining :) Im Claire and Im 32 , after almost 5 yrs ttc 2 lots of tubal surgery (blocked tubes), 2 miscarriages and 1 ruptured ectopic we have just booked our initial consultation for Ivf. We are funding it privately as the nhs guidelines changed in our area so we are no longer entitled to a free cycle on the nhs :( I have a son from a previous relationship).
> 
> Our appointment is on the 20th June, when booking it on the phone yesterday she said she would send out a pack of some sorts I cant recall what she called it as I was nervous, and said ill need to get notes from the doctor detailing previous treatments and investigations? Is that right? I thought they would obtain that themselves when they get a copy of your medical records.
> Im not complaining I will get them , it wont be a problem for me to get them will it? Will the doctor just print them off for me? Also whilst browsing the net yesterday I see it mentioned on their site that Ill need a referral from my gp ? Is that also correct seeing as we are paying for treatment ourselves?
> 
> So sorry for all the questions, Im feeling a whole mixture of emotions at the moment. x



Hi Claire :hugs:

i dont think you need a referral as i didnt and i also only had a few notes just letters really that dated back some time.

my tubal surgery note i dont have or really any of my other notes but im sure you will be fine :hugs:

welcome in any case herts and essex is a really nice clinic good luck with your treatment :) xx


----------



## fluffystar

Hi Claire - Of course you can join us. We are all friendly though sometimes this thread can go a little quiet depending on who is cycling at the time and who is taking a little time out. There is usually someone around to help out though and have a bit of a chat with xxx p.s. im a Claire too and im 32...how bizarre is that!

Lisa - how are yours stimms going?

ST - Im currently on BCP and starting stimms on mon 18th. AF was late and I ended up with a 50 day cycle prior to starting BCP and I know that was simply down to the stress of an appeal and whether we would get another go or have to make the decision to look at donor eggs. I havent had a cycle longer that 35 days for over 2 years!!! 

Im not getting the pipelle biospy or anything as they wont do that for nhs funded patients. Its crazy that you are not allowed to top up your nhs cycle with things that may increse your chances and stop you needing another nhs cycle (if you had any left that it). But oh well. They have upped my stimms again so will see if I managed to get many eggs this time.

I was struggling to be positive about this cycle at all and felt I was simply going through the motions so we can say we tried everythintg and can then start to look at the next step. I then thought why on earth am I doing this if I thinkI have no chance, why put myself through it? But I have turned my thoughts around a bit and so back on track. I considered taking the pill for an extra month to find a clearer head but it would work out that my testing day would fall on what would have been my due date and that was just too much. I just simply cant imagine being 6 months pregnant now!

Love and hugs,
fluffy xx


----------



## C&J

Thanks Lisa, thanks fluffy (that is odd we are both Claires and 32 lol). I cant begin to explain how nervous I feel thinking about it all, Im a nervous person by nature anyway and now the appointment is booked every time I think of it I get a bad stomach and instantly feel sick :blush: Its such a strange place to be after all these yrs of trying, tests , operations, losses, I cant help but think to myself this is going to fail too. Whether thats a self preservation thing I dont know. Is it normal to think so negatively? I figure if I think the worst it can only get better right! lol

Right now Im on day 11 of my cycle and about to have a week away to chill before it all starts. So Im due to ovulate whilst away, hoping for a miracle to happen so we dont have to go through this but I know Im clutching at straws. My gut instinct tells me my remaining tube is blocked again. x


----------



## lisasimon

Hi Fluffy - im on day 11 of stims now so will be a starting the next set when i go back on wednesday i think? claire we all try and be positive but we all worry about it not working my saying on things is whats for us surly wont pass us we can only hope and pray things work for us 

xx


----------



## lisasimon

claire - can i ask a question about the tubal surgery ? dont answer if you dont want to talk about it i will understand.

i have so called blocked tubes but the dye came out the other end so they must be parcially open? I also had something done that opened them we paid privately £2000.00 but i would like to get the surgery done if you dont mide me asking another questionwas it the eptopic that caused the blockage in your tubes ? 

xx


----------



## chichifab

Hi everyone,

Hope everyone is ok. Welcome Claire :). 

Sorry I haven't been on here for a while as I am deliberately doing it to keep me sane! I have some bad news to share with NHs patients at herts and Essex, I was told by the clinic that they will not be seeing NHs patients anymore as the pct will not allow setilite clinic to do them anymore. Apparently all the NHs patients will have to go to Oxford! 

Please ring them for clarification as it all confused me. 

P.s thanks you guys for keeping this post going and may God Bless you all with bfps and successful pregnancies x


----------



## lisasimon

chichifab said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. Welcome Claire :).
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on here for a while as I am deliberately doing it to keep me sane! I have some bad news to share with NHs patients at herts and Essex, I was told by the clinic that they will not be seeing NHs patients anymore as the pct will not allow setilite clinic to do them anymore. Apparently all the NHs patients will have to go to Oxford!
> 
> Please ring them for clarification as it all confused me.
> 
> P.s thanks you guys for keeping this post going and may God Bless you all with bfps and successful pregnancies x



Hi Chickfab :flower:

i have heard that but I'm not to sure how true it is? :growlmad: but i am there on Wednesday and will ask that question just to see what they say! ive been meaning to ask them :growlmad: when I have been but I always remember when I leave but like I said ppl have been talking about it on the other site that i go on so there has got to be some truth in it hasnt there? 

I also wish you all the best and that you get your bfp aswell :) :hugs:

xx


----------



## fluffystar

Hi Ladies,
Regarding the NHS patients at our clinic this is what is posted on their website, it seems its just new NHS patients that they wont be taking on. Those already referred should be fine:

22 May 2012
NHS Funded treatments

NHS Funding

It is with regret that we inform you that the Herts & Essex Fertility Centre will no longer be able to provide fertility services to NHS funded patients. Up to very recently we treated NHS funded patients through an agreement with Oxford Fertility Unit which is one of the providers of the contract with the East of England Specialised Commissioning Group. 

This was on the understanding that Oxford Fertility Unit would own part of the Herts & Essex Fertility Centre through some form of shareholding. However negotiations between us and Oxford Fertility Unit have have been unsuccessful to reach any agreement. The Herts & Essex Fertility Centre remains a totally independent unit, as we have been throughout our 23 year history. It is for this reason that under the terms of the East of England SCG&#8217;s contract with the providers, we cannot continue to treat new NHS patients.

In the meantime, active NHS patients who have already been seen at the Herts & Essex Fertility Centre and those awaiting treatment will continue to receive their treatment with us. Finally we are pleased to inform you that we are continuing to engage with local commissioning groups towards providing NHS funded Fertility Treatment in the future. For any further information then please contact Jen (Head of Administration) on 01992 785067.


Hope that helps,
Fluffy xxx


----------



## chichifab

Hi girls,

I went to the clinic today and got some clarification. Unfortunately they will not see anymore NHs patients. Only if you are in the middle of treatment. For example if you have been given 3 tries and you have done 1 and awaiting 2, you will not do the 2 at the clinic. You will have to finish the rest at oxford. The only NHs patients they are seeing are the ones during a cycle and once they are done, then that's it. 
Which is different from what their website says. 

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## fluffystar

Oh no!!! I have no idea where that puts me then? I am on the pill for a month in the run up to starting? Do you think being on the pill counts? They prescribed it as a form of down regging? I so so hope so! Thats is all I need after fighting an appeal to get here. I take it they are only open for necessary scans, treatments etc and not for phone calls?


----------



## chichifab

Fluffystar,

Don't worry........ That definitely counts!!! You are definitely in. They said they called everyone affected. And if you didn't get a call then it's all good. Plus being on a pill means you have started treatment and as it is down regging so you are definitely fine. 

You can call them wednesday but I'm sure you are ok. 

Xxx


----------



## fluffystar

Thanks Chichi, that puts my mind at rest. The last thing I need is to have to change. That would mean going to Bourn which has a good few months wait and it would be ages before we start. Think ill call them tomorrow as well anyway though so I can be 100% but that has really helped xxxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi everyone! How are we all?
I'm Starting stimms on Friday! X

Nell- how is your sticky bean doing? X x x


----------



## _Nell

ST - good luck for your cycle :) I did have the saline sonogram thingy yes, is that what you've had? or the pipelle scratch? I gather both are effective :)

AFM - 15 weeks and all ok :touch wood: , no sign of a bump or anything but a late arrival of car/morning sickness the last fortnight. Otherwise I feel totally normal and v un-pregnant almost.


----------



## schoolteacher

Wow 2nd tri! Fantastic! you must be slim as I reckon I will have a bump my then as my tummy already sticks out, if I stick it right out I already lok preggo! x

No they said I was just having the pipelle but I wished I could have had the saline sonogram too as all the nurses kept asking me if I was having it too and I was like 'no should I be?' got me thinking! Hmmm, if it turns out I needed it I will be so cross.....x


----------



## C&J

Hi ladies :) Just sent back all the forms we were sent and have out initial consultation next Wednesday :O To say Im nervous is an under statement, I really have no idea what to expect and Im worried that itll feel like an interegation. Im also worried about o/h having to do the sample, its so much pressure, the room where he has to do the sample am i allowed to go in with him? is there any porn etc available or is it a bare room . Thanks ladies :) 

Claire x


----------



## C&J

lisasimon said:


> claire - can i ask a question about the tubal surgery ? dont answer if you dont want to talk about it i will understand.
> 
> i have so called blocked tubes but the dye came out the other end so they must be parcially open? I also had something done that opened them we paid privately £2000.00 but i would like to get the surgery done if you dont mide me asking another questionwas it the eptopic that caused the blockage in your tubes ?
> 
> xx

Hey Lisa sorry I just see your post, I have no problem in talking about it :) If dye is flowing through then I would say they have to be open to an extent. Ive had 2 lots of surgery now, the 1st lot was after a routine lap and dye to investigate why we werent conceiving and thats when they see there was no dye flowing through either and there was swelling and possible hydrosalphinx. I had a lovely gynae called Mr Tayob who wanted a closer look and he managed to unblock them both. They think the damage to my tubes was caused by me having pelvic inflammatory disease at some point which I never knew I had , they said my body probably fought it off itself but the damage had been done. Unfortunately with having the tubes unblocked and having scarring there put me at increased risk of an ectopic which sadly happened. The 2nd op only came about because of Mr Tayob wanting to check the remaining tube to save us carrying on trying indefinately, when he operated he found my tube to be folded over completely and stuck together (at the end where the egg is picked up). Its been 10 months since that op now and we've had no luck, my gut feeling tells me that its probably blocked again. x


----------



## lisasimon

Hi C & J 

thank you for your reply we seam to have simlar things wrong with us :( 

i have had the surgery done both opened but 1 was damaged and was told to try natrualy for the first 6/12 months and when nothing happened he ferrered me for ivf but short story split from ex partner and we are now egg sharing with hearts and essex with my new and wonderfull partner well we have been together for the last 4 years 

i have had 1 miscarrage when i was 16 

thank you for the info i was going to see if i could have the surgery done again but my dp said its just wasting time and i agree really being as i am 30 this year and still no closer to getting my long and awaited for baby! 

hope your appointment goes smoothly i didnt go in the room with my dp when he did his sample but i do think that you are allowed they do have magazines in there for them hearts and essex are really nice just ask all the questions that you want to 

xx


----------



## C&J

After our last lot of surgery we saw a different consultant and he pretty much said either try for another 6 months or so or opt straight for Ivf. I did ask if I would be able to have any more surgery if the tube blocked again and he said no thats it as far as the nhs goes with us. I guess its understandable given how delicate the tubes are and each time surgery is done theres more scarring I guess. 

Cant believe after 5 yrs its come to this, how long was it between your initial consultation and actually starting the ivf?


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi c&j! 
Don't worry it's not an interrogation at all! When I first went I thought we were gonna be late, we just got there on time and I was so relieved I was shaking and almost frying whilst handing over my forms at reception, but they were lovely! 
DH will do it don't worry, the room has a recliner chair thingy and DVDs and you can go on to help! I did! 

Lisa- what time is your app tomorrow! Might cu there lol! X


----------



## lisasimon

c&j - from my first consultation i was satrting treatment the next month but everything worked out good for us on that 1 im not to sure tbh how long it took but i went filled the forms in the aug and started drugs the sept so not too long really 

st - im there at 2pm what time you there? i know this sounds stupid but i have been having my injections in my left side in the hope they will grow lol the things we do to try and get it to work lol 

xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Lol lisa! My appointments at half 3! Will just miss each other! Oh it would be so cool sitting in the waiting room trying to figure out which lady was you! X


----------



## lisasimon

lol I know as I dont have a pic up :) you would notice me i would be the one pulling out my hair :) hope all goes well for you tomoz ST hope this is your/our time :) xx


----------



## fluffystar

I cant take this any more!! 
We have been sent a copy of some tests from my sister in law. She has had a few unsucessful ivfs and then had some genetic tests done. Apparently she has a 'balanced reciprocal translocation' so some of her chromosomes have swapped over. Hubbys parents have been tested and his sister must have had it passed from her dad as he has it too. She has been told that if she get pregnant there is a high chance of miscarriage or abnormailty. 

I dont know what this means for us? Hubby is one of 6 children and they are all ok but three out of 6 have not yet been able to have children. We have no idea if he has it too, genetic testing takes ages, we are supposed to start cycling on monday, if we cancle this cycle to think about it we will no longer get treated at H&E and will have to be referred elsewhere? I have no idea what the risk is? Ahhhh. Im so fed up with this. Sorry for the rant, im a bit lost.


----------



## lisasimon

Hi Fluffy sorry that you are upset i have no idea what all that is and how long genetic testing takes but could you not ask when you go to the clinic? 

hope it all works out fine for you and your oh 

xx


----------



## fluffystar

thanks lisa, I dont know what much of it means yet either. H&E are looking at it for me to try and out it in perspective. I have been on bcp for a month and have first scan on monday morning to start short protocol so have to wait to hear from them tomorrow to figure out what happens next.
I do know that genetic testing takes months for results though, my SIL was tested in december, got her results in february but not an appointment with a consultant to explain things, was told to get her parents tested, which took a couple more months and she has an appointment in september with the consultant to discuss it. Thats a ridiculous amount of time!!!! H&E had told me that waiting the 6 months between nhs cycles would be detrimental to my egg quality so what would this do? My head is spinning :-(


----------



## lisasimon

oh Fluffy i am sorry that this is happening like we dont have enough to deal with going thro cycle after cycle!! 

i think god tests our patients a bit to much if you ask me but we have to try and get our dream as we will always have the what ifs when we are older? 

xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Hey fluffy! Sorry you've had this news, fx your DH doesn't have it, I think you should go ahead but that's just me! X xxx


----------



## chichifab

Hi everyone,

Popped in to say hi as it's been a while. 

Fluffy I'm sorry to hear about you genetic testing...... I will put you in my prayers and I know this is hard but stay positive.

ST and Lisa hope your cycles are going well. I will also put you in my prayers for bfp, it's well due on this thread.


----------



## lisasimon

Oh Chick fab 

i second them comments and thanks i so hope it works 

do you mind if i ask hows things going in your journey? 

xx


----------



## chichifab

Oh Lisa,

Sorry I have not updated you guys but I have been trying not to obsess on this cycle. But it's driving me crazy. 

I am currently in my 2WW and I am on 4dp5dt. I have had a very different cycle this time round. Its been a long protocol and I didn't produce as much eggs as I normally do. They wanted to focus more on quality and not quantity ( i hope that makes a difference). I took some time to grow spiritually before I started this cycle. I can say prayer and emmotinal support from my church members has helped on this cycle. I feel a lot more stronger. My previous cycles did hit me bad. Well sorry for rumbling. 

Anyway, I am going mad not to SS and I have no symptoms at the moment. Well I pray for a bfp so that I can give hubby a "father to be fathers card" lol.

Well you are all in my prayers.


----------



## chichifab

Oh, I forgot to say it was an early blastocyst transferred, so we will see how much of a fighter it will be


----------



## lisasimon

chichifab said:


> Oh Lisa,
> 
> Sorry I have not updated you guys but I have been trying not to obsess on this cycle. But it's driving me crazy.
> 
> I am currently in my 2WW and I am on 4dp5dt. I have had a very different cycle this time round. Its been a long protocol and I didn't produce as much eggs as I normally do. They wanted to focus more on quality and not quantity ( i hope that makes a difference). I took some time to grow spiritually before I started this cycle. I can say prayer and emmotinal support from my church members has helped on this cycle. I feel a lot more stronger. My previous cycles did hit me bad. Well sorry for rumbling.
> 
> Anyway, I am going mad not to SS and I have no symptoms at the moment. Well I pray for a bfp so that I can give hubby a "father to be fathers card" lol.
> 
> Well you are all in my prayers.

Oh Chick :thumbup:

thats fabulous :happydance: 

quality is the best thing as thats what you need as you can have a hundreds of eggs but you need them to be of good quality get a :baby:

i will keep my fingers crossed for you i hope that this is your time! 

keep positive and keep us updated when you can.

xx


----------



## _Nell

ST & Lisa - good luck with your cycles, I am cherring you both on :flower:

Chichi - it must be almost test day for you? I hope and pray this is it for you :flower: Remember to test with a sensitive test - mine was a BFN on the clinic advised clear blue!

Fluffy - :hugs: It sucks you are having to deal with this. I hope you got some guidance from Herts and Essex and could progress with the cycle. We had our karyotyping done privately (around £400 I think) it took a month for the results v's 3months with the NHS (I was told they send the sample regionally and await a batch for testing).
I seem to recall the east of england fertility policy saying it excluded genetic issues and referred to another document, so perhaps *IF* it's a problem for DH you would be covered and receive support and further funding under a different policy?


----------



## fluffystar

Chichi, fingers crossed for you hunny xxx

ST - Im a few days behind you. my ec is booked for mon 2nd xx I usually go earlier than the two weeks but that puts it at a weekend so they will have to stretch me out a bit I guess?

Hey Nell, hope you are doing ok. Thanks for the info. Checked out the PGD policy and it may have helped if we wait to do our last nhs funded cycle. But we have decided to just go with the flow and go ahead with it anyway. Surely if it was a real issue then H&E wouldnt let us go ahead and they say it should be fine but thats its our decision whether to wait and get tested. Hubbys dad is a carrier and had 6 children fine, I would go crazy to wait longer and my eggs dont have a lot of time left to wait, so we are just going with it. eek!

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## lisasimon

thank you nell im triggering tonight ec on wed 9.45am so have to leave at 6.30 be there for 9.15 im so scared this time :( but i just hope that god is good to me this time xx


----------



## C&J

Hi ladies, our initial consultation is almost upon us. Tomorrow from 10:30 am I am shitting myself quite frankly, every time I think about it my stomach goes in knots. Will update tomorrow . x

Claire


----------



## lisasimon

c&j hope all goes well for you tomorrow while you are there i will be recovering from my ec :) im in at 9.45 

im sure you will be fine but untill you speak to them im sure you wont be able to settle xx


----------



## C&J

Just thought of a quick question, will I have any kind of internal exam or scan or anything at the consultation ? Dont want to go with hairy legs etc lol


----------



## lisasimon

C&J said:


> Just thought of a quick question, will I have any kind of internal exam or scan or anything at the consultation ? Dont want to go with hairy legs etc lol

lol @ c&J with the hairy lags :haha:

no i dont think they do i think you may have bloods well i did when i had mine but im egg sharing aswell so they did my bloods 

xx


----------



## schoolteacher

C&j if its your initial consultation then they will probably scan you, they did me! So shave legs lol! You will be fine don't worry. X

Hey Lisa! Good luck tomorrow! Gish u have a long drive, wear do u live? Looking forward to hearing how you get on! X

Hi Nell! Feeling pregnant yet Hun? Any sign of a little bump? I hope your getting just a teensy bit excited! Quick question- you still on heparin? X

Fluffy- hi! When is your next appointment? We will be in the 2ww together ! X

Chichi- how you getting on? FX for u! X


----------



## lisasimon

schoolteacher said:


> C&j if its your initial consultation then they will probably scan you, they did me! So shave legs lol! You will be fine don't worry. X
> 
> Hey Lisa! Good luck tomorrow! Gish u have a long drive, wear do u live? Looking forward to hearing how you get on! X
> 
> Hi Nell! Feeling pregnant yet Hun? Any sign of a little bump? I hope your getting just a teensy bit excited! Quick question- you still on heparin? X
> 
> Fluffy- hi! When is your next appointment? We will be in the 2ww together ! X
> 
> Chichi- how you getting on? FX for u! X

i live in the west midlands takes me 2.1/2 hour to get there i was late on monday was stuck in traffic on the m6 for like a hour was ment to be there for 11 didnt get there till round 11.45 lol 

thanks ST when are you next there? hope this is your time ST you deserve it we all do xx


----------



## chichifab

Hi everyone!

ST & Lisa, glad you will be in the 2ww to support each other!

Fluffy, sometimes you just got to take chances and have faith

CJ - hope your first appointment went well

I'm will be praying for you all!

NELL - how is your pregnancy going?

Well as for me ladies, I'm glad to say that God has blessed us and I am so overwhelmed! We got a :bfp: and we are so happy and greatful :happydance:.
I tested on 4dp5dt and it was bfn so I thought trigger shot was out. Then on 5dp5t I got stomach cramps and I felt as if my back was burning. Anyway, on the morning of 6dp5t I got (sorry tmi) some brown discharge (Implantation bleeding I think) and I though I would test and surprise hubby for fathers day. Well I got a squinter! I was in shock and I didn't know whether to get excited as it was too early. Anyway I did a test each day after and got a faint until today my official testing day when the line was very strong! 
I haven't phoned the clinic yet since they haven't opened. Hubby is so nervous so am I! I pray we have a happy and healthy 9mths. 
I hope you girls can let me stay on here. I want to see you all get your bfps! I will carry on praying for you. I know some of you may not be religious, but I found that my faith helped me a lot on this cycle and it gave me the strength.


----------



## schoolteacher

Yay chichi! 3rd time lucky it gives us hope! Huge congratulations I'm so so pleased for you! Your gonna have a babeeeee!!! 2 successes now u and nell, come on this thread!!!!
I would love you to stay please! And feel free to pray for me I know my sister does! 
Have a lovely day! X


----------



## schoolteacher

Good luck for ER Lisa! X


----------



## chichifab

Hi ST, thank you so much. I keep on nikker spotting to make sure AF stays well away. I will carry on praying for you, let this be your time as well. 
Just realised that nearly everyone is cycling! I'm rooting for you all xxx

Lisa, good luck with your EC x


----------



## lisasimon

thank you ladys! 

chick congrats on your bfp wish you a happy and healthy 9 months 

well sorry for the downer post but its over for me again!! only got 8 eggs so they checked how many was mature and only 5 was so we made the choice to give them all to my lady!! 

we will get a cycle to our selfs but i can take little comfort out of that right now as you could imagine!! 

but i will be back on the saddle soon but will be off the sites for a bit get my head together!! i will pop on and check how everyone is getting on tho 

ST - i hope you get your dream come true hun stay positive and just belive dreams do come true its just a matter of time! 

xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Oh Lisa so sorry to hear your news! That was not expected at all, your right this cycle was very different to your first 2. Was it a hard decision to give away the eggs? Like you said no consolation right now but at least you get a cycle to yourself. I do not want to be in your position at all but I would love a cycle where I didn't have to share!! 
Take care hun, I really feel for you! Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lisasimon

Hi St thanks i wouldnt wish it on anyone!! when i came round as i did with the other 2 cycles i asked how many and the nurse was like erm i dont know i knew from that point there was a problem and then paula turned up and i thought wtf is happening :( but then they said that they got 8 eggs and my lady needed icsi too so they was stripping the eggs to see if they was mature!! i was in a state by this time! and then they started telling me i would have to make a decision what i would want to do with my eggs??

so me and DP started talking and we said we would give them to my lady as it would be total heart ache for her as i have my own eggs she is relying on someone elses eggs 

they got me to sign a form to say i would hand over my eggs and let me go told me that they was going to ring me and let me know how many was mature 

well got the call and then i had to give my choice and they just said thanks and for me to take care so answer to your question yes was a hard decision i wouldnt want to be in that position again tbh 

but now im glad i get a cycle to myself and dont have to worry that they are going to half them i will get every single one of them :) plus i have already paid my icsi fee and they are going to wave the pipelle fee so we will only be out the petrol and hfea fee so thats not to bad! 

i hope you get your bfp this time ST xx


----------



## chichifab

I'm so sorry to hear this Lisa. Only a few people can do what you did. I understand what you mean about getting off sites, sometimes you just need a break from it all. Try and spend sometime with you hubby and book yourselves a short break or something. 
I will keep on praying for you! It will happen xxx


----------



## C&J

So sorry Lisa :( What a wonderful thing you did though x My appointment went well lots of qs and a's. Based on o/hs sample we are going with icsi, Im going on the pill from tomorrow and we have a TIA appointment on the 9th July. Theyve also recommended I go for a pipelle as well as its meant to help implantation. So its all systems go now :O.


----------



## lisasimon

C&J said:


> So sorry Lisa :( What a wonderful thing you did though x My appointment went well lots of qs and a's. Based on o/hs sample we are going with icsi, Im going on the pill from tomorrow and we have a TIA appointment on the 9th July. Theyve also recommended I go for a pipelle as well as its meant to help implantation. So its all systems go now :O.

thank you C&J 

congrats for starting the pipelle is meant to be proven to help :) good luck with your cycle 

xx


----------



## _Nell

Chichi - :happydance::happydance: congratulations hun! Keep us updated?

Fluffy - I'm glad you got started, I too would have gone ahead. FX this is your cycle :flower:

C&J - Good luck :thumbup:

ST - How are you going so far? I've finished the steroids and clexane now, I was on both until 12 weeks then weaned off the steroids. I was on 40mg and tbh i wouldn't be willing to have that high a dose again, my face and body bloated immensely and I got spots all over my neck, shoulders, back and face. It felt wrong tbh, just too much really - I gather 15/20 mg is a more standard dose. I am excited, but still horribly anxious - I expect i will be until i next see or start feeling bub :blush:

Lisa - :hugs: That just sucks! You are being really brave. However, like you say your next cycle sounds like it'll be a great one with no sharing....you might even get frosties for baby 2! It's great they've thrown in another pipelle too.


----------



## fluffystar

Oh my goodness what activity on here in the last few days!!!

Chichi - That is absolutely fantastic!!!! So happy for you, third time lucky is hopefully lucky for a few of us who are on our 3rd go. Here is to a happy and healthy 9 months

Lisa - My heart goes out to you, but that was such a lovely thing that you did. I cant imagine the dissapointment, as I find it is such a big thing to psyche yourself up to do another cycle and then for it to not go through its harsh. As you say, the only plus is that you get a cycle to yourself, here is hoping its a lucky one for you too x

c&j - glad the appointment went well, it may seem scary when you set out on the ivf journey but just take it a day at a time and try not to overwhelm yourself.

ST - when are you next at H&E? Do you usually go the full two weeks until EC? If so you will be a few days before me. I usually go a day or two early so from my previous cycles, EC would have been the equivalent of next sat but this time they will have to stretch me out until the monday as it will be the weekend. I so hope its 3rd time lucky for us x

Nell - Hi to you and bump to be


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi fluffy! I'm there tomorrow! Yeah I normally go the full 2 weeks, er is meant to be next friday. When are you next there?xx

Nell-was that 40mg of clexane?? or the steroid? think im having 15mg of predisnolone and I know Im having 40mg of clexane. AHhh im worried now I dont want all those side effects too! x

Lisa how u feeling?x

C&J-glad it went well, your starting quick thats great! I guess thats how quick it can be when you dont have to wait to be matched for egg sharing (im egg sharing again). Good luck! x

AFM-scan tomorrow!x


----------



## lisasimon

nell thank you! im sorry you have had a hard time with the meds you was on 

fluffy thank you aswell for your comment too good luck with your cycle 

st im ok thanks as all us ladys do we just brush ourselves off and start again! 

i am just looking in to how long to leave it b4 i start again as i dont want to it to fail or me to have a poor response again? i spoke to essex today and said i dont want to be on the pill as that messes with my body my cycles are bang on the dot every time except when i am on the pill 

how long do you think i should wait? 

xx


----------



## fluffystar

Just a quick one, ST I'm there 8am tomorrow!


----------



## fluffystar

Lisa, its so hard to judge when will feel right. On the one hand you want to get going but on the other you May feel your body and mind might need a recharge before starting again to give it your best shot. Take a bit of time to decide and see what feels right, it will come to you x


----------



## lisasimon

fluffystar said:


> Lisa, its so hard to judge when will feel right. On the one hand you want to get going but on the other you May feel your body and mind might need a recharge before starting again to give it your best shot. Take a bit of time to decide and see what feels right, it will come to you x

thanks fluffy :hugs:

its just it would be 2 months well not even that tbh and i have always been told it has got to be 3 months?? i have refused to take the pill with this one as it messes with my body i have never been able to take it and i dont have a propper period with the pill i have a light 1 well with the last one i did maybe that had something to do with it or maybe im just over analising everything?? im going to see how my lady gets on and then decide what to do i do hope she gets a bfp too xx


----------



## lisasimon

good luck for your appointment tomorrow ST xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi fluffy! Darn it I'm there at half 3! I really wanna bump into one of you! X


----------



## lisasimon

fluffy sorry i meant to say good luck with your appointment aswell xx


----------



## fluffystar

Hmm, not so good scan today. Only have 6 growing and two have shot ahead after only 4 days so ec moved forward and had to have a big cetrotide shot to keep the eager ones at bay. I was just hoping things would be more promising this time round.


----------



## lisasimon

fluffystar said:


> Hmm, not so good scan today. Only have 6 growing and two have shot ahead after only 4 days so ec moved forward and had to have a big cetrotide shot to keep the eager ones at bay. I was just hoping things would be more promising this time round.

OH fluffy im so sorry things are not going how you would like but just think its quality over quanty i pray that everything goes ok for you :hugs: dont stress (easy said than done) i know but its not good for us as i was told.

xx


----------



## _Nell

Fluffy - FX the 4 catch up for you, are you due another scan check or is EC now confirmed?

ST - It was 40mg of steroids that gave me the side effects, from around 6 weeks pg, facial hair, bloating in the face and a fat belly! I took 15mg on a previous cycle and had no side effects so i'm sure you'll be good on that dose. I took 40mg of clexane too, no side effects there, just bruises from the jab and when you fall pg you might run out of space to inject after a few weeks! Hope your appointment went well?


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi Nell, oh ok, yeah I had 15mg steroid last time and will this time, the clexane will be 40mg. When is your next scan or appointment? Have you got a scan pic yet? would love to see it if you have. 

Scan went well thanks, all progressing as should, linng 12mm now-but debbie only measured it once so I doubt its that all over as it was 6.5 on tuesday. Follies fine, still quite small on left side but still on track for next friday er. xx

Fluffy-sorry your scan was disapointing, I hope the other 4 catch up and you get 6 good ones come er. When do you think ER will be now? xx

Thanks Lisa for the good wishes, I personally would wait a month or two to start again but I'm impatient. What does the clinic say about recovery time? Will you have a follow-up to discuss why they think you responded so differently this time? x

Chichi-is it sinking in yet?x


----------



## lisasimon

schoolteacher said:


> hi nell, oh ok, yeah i had 15mg steroid last time and will this time, the clexane will be 40mg. When is your next scan or appointment? Have you got a scan pic yet? Would love to see it if you have.
> 
> Scan went well thanks, all progressing as should, linng 12mm now-but debbie only measured it once so i doubt its that all over as it was 6.5 on tuesday. Follies fine, still quite small on left side but still on track for next friday er. Xx
> 
> fluffy-sorry your scan was disapointing, i hope the other 4 catch up and you get 6 good ones come er. When do you think er will be now? Xx
> 
> thanks lisa for the good wishes, i personally would wait a month or two to start again but i'm impatient. What does the clinic say about recovery time? Will you have a follow-up to discuss why they think you responded so differently this time? X
> 
> chichi-is it sinking in yet?x

your very welcome st i didnt even think to ask about a follow up but they havnt mentioned it either?? But have you been able to talk to sarah everytime i try i always get put thro to paula and i would love to speak to sarah as lovely as paula is sarah reassures me 

im glad you are progressing well i so hope that this is your time st xx


----------



## schoolteacher

I know Paula doesn't seem as knowledgeable as Sarah! I didnt see Sarah at all until today actually! Maybe ring up and see if you are meant to be having a follow up, surely you are? x


----------



## chichifab

Hi girls, hope you all doing ok

Fullfy - don't worry as Lisa said, quality is better than quantity. On this cycle, I didnt respond as much as I did with the previous cycle. I produced 8 eggs, where I normally produced 19/23 on my previous cycles. But Debbie was adamant that it was best we didnt produce as many so as to improve quality. Anyway, out of the 8, only 4 fertilised but they faught it out and I had an early blasto on day 5.

ST - Im glad things went well, soon you will be in the 2ww!

Nell - How are you?

Lisa - If you feel ready for the next cycle, push for it. I think they wait for 2 natural cycles before you start. Are you going to do long or short protocal?

An update from me, I was a bit histerical yesturday! Always panicing over any small niggle and pain until hubby told me to tell someone (one of my closest friend) whose had a baby to calm me down. And she did, she told me to "GET A GRIP". O well, its hard not to worry after going through alot of fertility treatment.


----------



## lisasimon

St- yes thats y i like sarah i trust her like i trust david :) 

chick- i have no idea what i am doing with this like st has said i should have a follow up to see what happened and what we do now re- the starting treatment im not sure what i feel right now but i just want a bfp thats all i know but with this last cycle i didnt feel like i was ready for the treatment but was ready leading up to it i think i am just a bit confused and need to get my head together b4 i start making decisions :) xx


----------



## chichifab

Hey ladies,

I'm back!!! Sadly our happiness was short lived! I had a miscarriage today and we back to TTC. All I can say is miracles do happen and we all will have one, one day. 
Need to make a follow up and see if we can get started in September or December. As NHs is not at herts and Essex anymore, we might go back to egg sharing. 
Hope you ladies are doing good x


----------



## fluffystar

Oh hunny, I really feel for you :hugs: Words cant express how much that sucks especially after all the IVF etc, I think it makes miscarriage doubly hard.
How are you feeling physically? Do rest up, I was told being too active can draw the process out xx Here if you need to talk xxxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Chichi so sorry to hear your news, how awful! Especially as fluffy said it must seem even worse after ivf. You sound ok, but you don't have to pretend to us, you must be heartbroken. Will be thinking of you! X


----------



## chichifab

Thanks guys! Well it's been heartbreaking but I am trying to be strong. I have had a cry, hubby too but we can't carry on feeling sorry for ourselves. I know this may sound horrible but If the baby was not going to make it, I'd rather it happened now than further along. There was another ivf lady at the hospital going through the same thing and she was 8 weeks. 
Anyway I will pray for my strength and time is a healer. I will still hover about and see what you ladies a up to x


----------



## lisasimon

Oh Chick im am so sorry I have no words to ease your pain :( but i agree with you i would rather it happen sooner than further down the road as hard as it is but i do admire you for your possitivity you are 1 strong lady heres praying and hoping you get to start again soon i belive we will all get our dreams we just cant give up untill there is no other option or there is no fuel in the tank 

thinking of you xx


----------



## _Nell

Chichi i am so sorry :hugs::hugs: i am thinking of you and your DH, take care x


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all! ER is Friday! How is everyone? Fluffy- how is stimming? X


----------



## fluffystar

Its not going great but im a friday too! What time are you? Im 11.15 xx


----------



## schoolteacher

OMG! Im 11- well DH is so he can do his sample! And I'm 11.30! Wow we are gonna meet! (if u want!) I'm off to check out your fb pics again lol! 
How come it's been moved forward? X


----------



## fluffystar

Oh wow! Now there is a little ray of sunshine after a gloomy scan today! Would love to meet you - we should spot each other in the waiting room! I have to be there at 10.45.
I just caught up with your post on the other thread (Aug/sep/oct ivf from last year as I drop in from time to time) and they had the same conversation with me as to whether to push until monday or do it this friday. 
This is only my 9th day of stimms so really short, I did 10 last time and 11 the time before. I always have a couple that shoot ahead and they ened up bringing be in incase we lose those as there isnt much else to choose from. Linda scanned me and she had to go and check with michael as to which day to go for. I have 2 biggies at 20mm and 4 at 15/16 which michael thinks should grow a bit with a last shot this evening before triggering tomorrow. Thats not many and im pretty fed up with it. If this doesnt work, I wont do it again, not with my eggs anyway.


----------



## schoolteacher

Yay can't wait! 
That is short! I always stimm for 14 as I respond quite slowly. I get lots of follies due to pcos, but only about half the amount of eggs. I'm sorry you feel a bit bummed about it all, and I hope you smaller ones catch up! 
How would you feel about using a donor? Cu Friday ER buddy! X


----------



## lisasimon

good luck fluffy and ST hope you both get a bfp :) xx


----------



## lisasimon

good luck with trigger ladys xx


----------



## chichifab

Hi everyone,

Just popped in to say hi! Good luck to ST and Fluffy with your EC xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all! Just a quickie! All went well, I got 24 eggs so so pleased with that as I had less follies than last time, and didn't feel quite as uncomfy this time either! Was lovely to meet fluffy that doesn't happen every day! I was in straight after her, and we were in recovery bays next to each other! Plus we were waiting ages before we went in so had a good ol chat!

TGI Friday everyone! X


----------



## lisasimon

schoolteacher said:


> Hi all! Just a quickie! All went well, I got 24 eggs so so pleased with that as I had less follies than last time, and didn't feel quite as uncomfy this time either! Was lovely to meet fluffy that doesn't happen every day! I was in straight after her, and we were in recovery bays next to each other! Plus we were waiting ages before we went in so had a good ol chat!
> co
> TGI Friday everyone! X[/QU
> 
> congratulations St so happy for you hope your eggs are getting giggy on my phone so just wanted to wish you the best of luck and your rite its not everyday you meet someone on here your test dates will be the same and maybe transfer xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Have a lovely weekend everyone! 
Afm- from my 12 eggs, 11 were mature and 8 fertilised, it's hard going from 24 to 8 but I know I should be grateful. X


----------



## fluffystar

Hi Ladies,
Was lovely to meet ST yesterday!!! I think the rest of the people in the waiting room must have thought we were mad as we hugged each other when ST came in!!

ST - thanks sooo much for the good chat before we went in. Sorry if I was becoming slightly paranoid about them forgetting me though they did leave it until 15 mins after my appointed EC time to call me in - but it gave us more time to chat. Hope you are feeling ok today xx

I had 8 eggs in the end which was more than the number of follies I thought I has so was really pleased. 6 were mature and have ended up with just the 4 fertilising so thats the same number of embryos to start with as last time. I just hope I have a decent one make it to a 3 day transfer.

Love to everyone xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Fluffy was great to meet u too! U weren't paranoid, we were waitin ages, you were late be called in, so I was late too, didnt leave til tweny to 3 and u were still there you poor thing! all turned out alright though! Just after you'd gone through this woman was escorted out in her gown and dressing gown so I thought maybe she had been the hold up, lol! I asked one of the nurses and apparently she just couldn't be bothered to get dressed! Bit weird if u ask me! X


----------



## fluffystar

I know who you mean!!! She was in the bay next to me before you came in. I actually walked in on her and her husband in the toilet as they didnt lock the door. They asked if they could take the gown home so she didnt have to get dressed and they said that was fine but did she realise she would have to walk through reception?!?!?

When the nurse came into me I asked if the lady went out in her gown in the end and she said she was probably one of those people who are a bit of an exhibitionist!!!! LOL The nurse is funny!


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all! So on day 3 now and have 6 embies left, so transfer on Wednesday. Still in a fair bit of pain, :-( think I got mild ohss. Having to sleep propped up and cant lie on either side st all. I know they had trouble accessing one of my ovaries so may have been a bit forceful too. This is definitely much much worse than the times before. DH got in bed after me last night and accidentally but lightly knocked his hand on belly, I screamed in agony, I think it really scared him! :-(

Sorry no personals, hope everyone's alright, least I'm not at work! X


----------



## lisasimon

schoolteacher said:


> Hi all! So on day 3 now and have 6 embies left, so transfer on Wednesday. Still in a fair bit of pain, :-( think I got mild ohss. Having to sleep propped up and cant lie on either side st all. I know they had trouble accessing one of my ovaries so may have been a bit forceful too. This is definitely much much worse than the times before. DH got in bed after me last night and accidentally but lightly knocked his hand on belly, I screamed in agony, I think it really scared him! :-(
> 
> Sorry no personals, hope everyone's alright, least I'm not at work! X

Hi ST i have been witing for your update well done on your 6 embies prying that they all go to blast so you have some frosties :) along with your longed for bfp xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Thanks Lisa I'm really hoping for some frosties ! X


----------



## C&J

Hi ladies, hope everyone is ok. Nothing to report here, 6 days until our tia appointment and my pipelle biopsy. The wait between appointments is so frustrating but I know it could be a hell of a lot worse if we was with nhs.


----------



## lisasimon

st - good luck with transfer lets hope this is your month for your bfp :) xx

c&j - not long now till your scrape good luck with your cycle xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Evening all, sorry taking my time getting on here! Am now pupo with twins- 2 blasts! Unfortunately none of the others made it which I'm sad about as I so desparately wanted some frosties this time! 
Don't get me wrong I'm very happy and lucky to be pupo! I'm still very bloated but david scanned me first and was happy for me to have 2 without further risk of severe ohss. I trust his decision, and if he had of said no just one, I would have been happy with that too as I don't want to get ill! 

Sorry no personals-thanks for your thoughts though Lisa! X


----------



## lisasimon

ST - im sooo happy for you and glad you have your 2 back in sorry that you didnt get any frosties but lets hope you wont need them stay positive chick I want this to be your time so much all us ladys on here have been thro so much xx


----------



## lisasimon

hi ladys just to let you know my lady got a bfp again :) 

ST can I ask how you other 2 ladys got on ? xx


----------



## schoolteacher

That's brill Lisa but hard to take! My first lady got a BFP, the 2nd didn't. X


----------



## lisasimon

schoolteacher said:


> That's brill Lisa but hard to take! My first lady got a BFP, the 2nd didn't. X

thanks ST just wanted to find things out xx I know that sounds strange but thank you xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all! 2ww is going so slow as usual, otd is friday 13th-unlucky for some! Feeling the most confident I have ever been funnily enough! Most of the time got a good feeling, and last night Dh said he has a feeling too but he didnt wanna say any more than that! Have had twinges, and AF type pains today. Taking the AF type pains as a good thing as I never get AF early so hopefully its implantation! I'm 4dp5dt today! x


----------



## _Nell

ST - yay for pains that sound like implantation :) I had my first scan on a friday 13th (the one where they verify there is actually something in there!) so like you don't believe in the superstition.....will you test early or wait for OTD?

Fluffy - Hope you're doing ok and just laying low in the TWW to try stay sane :)

Hi to everyone else :)


----------



## schoolteacher

Nell! So great to hear from u! How is your pregnancy going? So exciting and amazing!
I will wait til otd I think. X


----------



## schoolteacher

My pma is going down a bit as my symptoms are so like AF symptoms it's scaring me! But also having just a lot of general stomachs pain which is all over, so that might be from the extra drugs I'm taking?! This is so hard!!!!
Yesterday had some nausea but again could be the drugs, this is such a cruel game!


----------



## _Nell

Hang on in there ST! I felt sure AF was on her way, i felt crampy and sort of heavy like my period was going to start any minute. Thinking of you for tomorrow- are you testing after school?


----------



## schoolteacher

Decided to test in the morning!! eek! very scared! Im off work still so thats the reason for being able to test first thing. I was worried about DH having to go to work if its bad news but he just siad that if thats the case he just won't go in. xxx

PS. How is your pregnancy!!!?? don't make me stalk you! x


----------



## _Nell

I shallhave everything crossed for you for tomorrow.

All is good with me, ii suddenly popped and couldn't fasten myjeans from friday - thank heavens for next 24hour delivery! Though i now realise why pg women wear leggings, maternity jeans are rubbish and slide down your butt!
Had my scan yesterday and we are having a girl :) 
I'm away from home but will scan piccy when i get back in 10 days.


----------



## chichifab

Hi all,

ST - that sounds positive! I felt like AF all the time when I got a positive. You are nearly there, got everything crossed for you xx

fluffy - how are you getting on with your 2WW?

NELL - How exciting! Little girl!! yay!! So happy for you xx

Lisa - how are you doing? When do u start your next cycle? I will be starting mine next month depending on AF, so we might be cycle buddies xx


----------



## lisasimon

awww nell congrats on having a little girl :) xx
st- im so hoping this is your time too my fingers are crossed for you so tight xx
chick- good luck with this cycle, I'm not starting till sept as i want my body to be in top form for this 1 and i dont want there to be anything for me to blame xx

i had my last cycle last month do you think i should leave it a bit longer? xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Friday the 13th... = :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

:yipee::headspin::yipee:

I'm so happy but in shock!!! Never ever ever seen 2 pink ines before-keeping checking it!! Over the moon, I just can't put it into words, I really doubted this day would ever come. Thank you ladies for all your support, it really means a lot to me! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

NEll-A bouncing baby girl, how utterly perfect, well done you!!!:hugs:

Lisa-september sounds good to me-it will be your turn-I really think its the sractch that did it! xx
Chichi-glad your starting again too! xx:thumbup:


----------



## lisasimon

schoolteacher said:


> Friday the 13th... = :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> :yipee::headspin::yipee:
> 
> I'm so happy but in shock!!! Never ever ever seen 2 pink ines before-keeping checking it!! Over the moon, I just can't put it into words, I really doubted this day would ever come. Thank you ladies for all your support, it really means a lot to me! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> NEll-A bouncing baby girl, how utterly perfect, well done you!!!:hugs:
> 
> Lisa-september sounds good to me-it will be your turn-I really think its the sractch that did it! xx
> Chichi-glad your starting again too! xx:thumbup:

CONGRATS ST :flower: WELL DONE YOU I AM SOOO HAPPY FOR YOU :baby::baby: I WISH YOU A VERTY HAPPY AND HEALTHY 9 MONTHS :) :hugs: I SO HOPE THAT THIS 1 WILL BE MY TURN ASWELL STAY IN TOUCH AND LET US KNOW HOW YOU GET ON XX


----------



## chichifab

schoolteacher said:


> Friday the 13th... = :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> :yipee::headspin::yipee:
> 
> I'm so happy but in shock!!! Never ever ever seen 2 pink ines before-keeping checking it!! Over the moon, I just can't put it into words, I really doubted this day would ever come. Thank you ladies for all your support, it really means a lot to me! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> NEll-A bouncing baby girl, how utterly perfect, well done you!!!:hugs:
> 
> Lisa-september sounds good to me-it will be your turn-I really think its the sractch that did it! xx
> Chichi-glad your starting again too! xx:thumbup:

Congratulations ST!!!!!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!!!! Have a blessed 9 months!!!

Lisa - I'm starting Stimms in August as its going to be long protocol. I just want to get back on it x


----------



## C&J

Congratulations :D:D Fantastic news x 

As for me - I dont know whether I can still post in this thread because Im on long protocol, I cant see any Herts and Essex thread for long only short :/ I will update anyway started down regulating on Monday and its all going very well no pain and no side effects yay :)
Finished my last pill Wednesday and I have started to come on this morning. Next appointment is the 23rd July for a scan to see if I can start stimms.


----------



## chichifab

Hi c&j,

Great you are cycling. It doesn't matter whether you are on long or short protocol as thread's gone on, it's changed into herts and essex in general. 
I was on long protocol on my previous cycle and to be honest apart from it being long, I thought it was better. I will be on long protocol again on my next cycle I think. 
All the best with your cycle.


----------



## fluffystar

Hi Ladies,
Sorry for being so quiet, it didnt seem right to share my news at the same time as ST. ST you already know how pleased I am for you and how nice it was to have someone to share the 2ww with, congratulations hunny xxxx

It seems 3rd time was not so lucky for me. I found this cycle so cruel as it was our best ever, we even had one embryo make it to blast which we never thought possible with my previous egg quality / quantity. Then I also made it to test day without AF showing up which is a first and I allowed myself to have hope. Maybe that is why it is now so hard to be a failure once again. I thought we had a plan straight in our heads whatever the outcome of this cycle but now im not sure its right to abandon using my eggs in preference to a donor egg as they seemed a bit better this time, even giving us a good blast, so how would a donor egg be any better? Though I dont know if I can face another cycle. What with three failed cycles, a miscarriage, dealing with an appeal when the PCT decided I was 'fertile', then the question of the possible genetic abnormality on hubbys side, it just seems too many hurdles. I wish I could switch off the yearning to be a mum and forget about it but how can you do that? Its just too hard.


----------



## chichifab

Fluffy I'm so sorry. I really understand what you are going through, it's really hard! It sometimes can seem impossible. But hang in there dear, one day you will look back and you will have have a smile on your face when you look at your miracle. 
I for one, my miscarriage hit me and hubby so hard! It has been hard to move on but I will never give up. As long as I have opportunities, I will go for it. 
Try and treat you and hubby to a relaxing holiday before you can think of what to do next.


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi fluffy so good to hear from you, I've been thinking about you. My mum knew we were 2ww buddies and had her FX for us both, she was so sad that we couldn't both have been successful, it's so unfair. Fresh cycles are so hard, and I know there's the money issue now you have had all your nhs goes. I really hope that you are/will be in the financial position to have another cycle-when you have regained your strength and hope. I think that after this cycle you should definitely use your own eggs again-at least it will be a little cheaper. It seemed crazy that you couldn't have extra things in the nhs cycle. I really believe the endo scratch helped with my success this time, and although your AF didn't arrive early this time, I'm sure extra progesterone may help too. 
I hope you and DH are looking after each other, are you having an FU? Will you stay at 
h&e? Don't feel u have to surpress your desire you have every right to keep hoping. I'm so glad I got to meet you! X x


----------



## fluffystar

Thanks ladies x


----------



## C&J

Loving the ticker teacher :D 8 days of suprecur now still no side effects at all :happydance: 6 days till scan.


----------



## _Nell

ST - I am thrilled for you! Rmind me was this cycle 2 blasts transferred? Do you have an early scan booked in? How are you feeling?

Fluffy - so sorry hun. I was really hoping this was your cycle. I agree with ST, I wouldn't give up on your own eggs. Take a little time and form a new plans, those hurdles are there but I really think you will get over them xxx

Hi to everyone else :)


----------



## showbizzbird

Hi Kristy im new to this site but noticed your from essex and so am i :) how did your ER and ET go?
I had my 3rd failed ivf cycle 3 months ago at homerton london its a very emotional time.
You must be on your 2 week wait now?


----------



## showbizzbird

showbizzbird said:


> Hi Kristy im new to this site but noticed your from essex and so am i :) how did your ER and ET go?
> I had my 3rd failed ivf cycle 3 months ago at homerton london its a very emotional time.
> You must be on your 2 week wait now?

I am such a wally i have been reading the threads back to front!!


----------



## schoolteacher

When is scan C&j? X

Fluffy how u feeling? Xx

Hi nell! Yep had 2 blasts transferred, what about u? I have a feeling it's one as I haven't felt sick yet but of course I could be in for a big surprise! Having an early scan at around 8 weeks on the9th August! Eek! X

Show bizz- yep kristy hasn't been on this thread for a while, though she may be lurking! Hi if u are  x
Sorry to hear u have had 3 failed cycles, are u joining h&e? X

Any news chichi and Lisa? X


----------



## lisasimon

Hi ST we have just made our mide up now when we start again Sept with that cycle. how are you? am so looking forward to see if there is 1 or 2 snuggled up :)
sorry i havnt been posting have been reading - having a few problems with family so im glad that we had decided to wait for a while now as the stress wouldnt be any good im guessing xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi Lisa don't apologise we're all too busy at some point! I think septembers perfect and best of luck to you! X x x


----------



## C&J

Afternoon ladies, have my scan tomorrow at 10:15am to see if the down regulating is working. Have a question regarding that, I had my period which started last saturday (14th) Ive stopped bleeding now but I am still getting brown discharge. Is this normal when on Buserelin?? Have been getting a few headaches lately and have noticed Im getting some hot flushes too now. Hope the down reg has worked.


----------



## fluffystar

Hi C&J, sounds like classic symptoms of down regulating - the headaches and hot flushes. Im sure you will be fine at the scan and will get the go ahead to start 

Lisa - good luck in sept hunny xx

Hey showbiz - nice to see you here xx

Nell & ST - Im struggling to be honest, I cant pick myself up. Im really thinking I have to start convincing myself that this is it now, I cant keep having my life taken over by TTC. Ill see what they say at the follow up and then decide whether to call it a day I think xxx


----------



## _Nell

Fluffy :hugs::hugs::hugs: I really hope it's not over for you, although I know how hard it is to continue after the 3 fail mark.

I have to be honest I never found my follow ups very insightful at all, if you did consider continuing or even before officially closing the IVF door I would really recommend at least having a consult at new clinic, a fresh pair of eyes to look at your file and all that. 

When I went to a new clinic for the magic cycle that worked (had all my protocol and meds set by new Dr but transfer at H&E) it was like a huge weight off my shoulders for a Dr to finally look at my history and come up with a firm new plan and she seemed really confident it could work.....which at that point I needed, the offload of the worry and the responsibility i'd felt for my cycles at H&E was amazing tbh.

OTOH you might find H&E more willing to suggest a plan if you're off the NHS conveyor belt.


----------



## schoolteacher

Fluffy-I totally agree with everything you have said Nell! You should definitely consider what H&e have to say now your not nhs and also perhaps what another clinic would have to say. It sounds awful but I quite suspect that if I had been nhs, I maybe in the same position as I really feel its the extra things I had this cycle that worked for me. I wouldn't have had these on nhs. I would have considered a new clinic if this cycle hadn't have worked as I do think private patients need to look elsewhere if a clinic can't find success after 3 cycles. X


----------



## fluffystar

Thanks Ladies, I am hoping they will pull some other tricks out of the bag if im no longer nhs, its just frustrating that you cant top up a free cycle with extras as im sure it works out cheaper and less stressfull in the long run. I know a couple of the nurses had mentioned their frustration at not being able to give ladies what they would ideally want to as they are constrained by the NHS.
I thought about a different clinic but I know that for me the familiarity reduces the stress. Im quite sure they might suggest extra things, but then equally they might say your eggs are shot and to give up? Im trying not to get my hopes up. 
Nell, do you mind me asking what clinic you changed to and how that worked out if you still had your transfer at H&E?


----------



## _Nell

edited and sent detail via PM (in case H&E read :haha:)


----------



## C&J

Afternoon ladies, appointment went well yesterday. Scan showed my lining was nice and thin so was given the go ahead to start stimulating. Am on gonal F, go back next monday for a scan. All being well we are looking at egg collection on the 6th August. Cant believe how quick things are moving along :) x


----------



## chichifab

Hi everyone!

Fluffy - I really understand what you mean about not having PMA. I am feeling like that myself.
Lisa - great that you are starting in September, it will come around quick!
ST & NELL - how are your pregnancies? Are you struggling with this heat?
CJ - things are really looking up for you, fingers crossed for you
As for me, I'm dreading the whole process again. I am currently just enjoying bedding without restrictions or TTC agenda lol. Anyway, waiting for first AF after MC and it's taking long. I start down regulating next month if AF behaves.


----------



## C&J

Hi ladies, how are we all? Done 3 days of the gonal f so far and no symptoms at all from it. Should I be feeling something by now, I thought maybe I would be getting some twinges in my ovaries or something :/ Kind of worries me that Im not feeling something because then that means maybe Im not responding. Agghhhh think Im thinking to much lol


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi C&j I think I start to feel things about 5 days in! gL! X

Chichi I hope AF behaves and you can start soon! X

Hi Lisa, fluffy and nell! X


----------



## fluffystar

Hi C&J - I never felt anything until day 4 whenI started to get headaches. The I started to get sore bbs and it was only towards the end of stimming I would get a tender tummy. But then I never grew many follies so hard to compare xx


----------



## C&J

Morning ladies how are we all? Have done 6 days of gonal f now (150iu) I have managed to convince myself that the drugs arent working :/ I have no twinges or anything in my ovary areas which I thought I would have felt. 1 day till scan but Im not that positive.


----------



## fluffystar

Dont stress too much, who knows what your scan will show. I think its more owards the end that you start to feel more anyway....and then you may wish you were more comfortable like the begining of the stimms


----------



## _Nell

I agree with fluffy, how you feel (empty or full) doesn't relate to the scan and what's really going on inside.
I was a size 10 and had 24,16 and 30 eggs on my IVF's but only ever felt anything pre EC on the first one...and that wasn't until I took the final HCG trigger shot. The stimms i felt very normal on.

I have also found in my case H&E conservative with their follicle counts, in my first IVF we were told there were only 5 follicles with 2 very very small.....I was very anxious and even asked about converting to IUI. We got 24 eggs, 20 mature. It's all a bit of rollercoaster.

Good luck for your scan
x


----------



## C&J

Morning ladies, 

Well I had my scan yesterday after 7 days of stims they counted 20 follicles all between 8-11mm and my lining is 9mm. They seemed quite happy with this and Im to continue on the same dosage. Next scan is on Friday when I think they will let us know when egg collection will be. Google is like your enemy sometimes I swear, Ive googled so much about sizes that Im now making myself paranoid that theyre not growing as they should. Aghhhhhhhh!


----------



## fluffystar

STOP GOOGLING!!! he he hee 
20 follies is great, try not to stress too much. Lining is good too. Friday will be here before you know it and then you should start to see some growing going on xxxxxx When is your estimated EC?


----------



## C&J

I do hope theyve had a real growth spurt Im certainly feeling it in my stomach now. Estimated egg collection was Monday 5th but they didnt mention that date at all at last scan, I assume we will get a date Friday . I will have been on stims for 12 days then.


----------



## _Nell

Sounds like a brilliant scan - good number, all even in size and great lining :)
Good Luck for next scan on friday.

ST - how are you doing? It's your scan soon isn't it - friday too?


----------



## C&J

Had my scan, now have 26 follicles ranging from 10mm-19mm and womb lining is looking good. I have another scan booked for Monday and have another gonal f pen to carry on stims till sunday. Egg collection they think will be wednesday depending on mondays scan. 

Couple of qs regarding the egg collection - Will I be completely out of it with the sedation? Do you sleep through it or are you awake? Read a couple of posts where women have rambled about all kinds of stuff . That worries me slightly lol .Also do you go in on your own for that? Are partners allowed in? Im kind of thinking Id rather go in alone in case I say anything embarassing but dont want to offend o/h .


----------



## fluffystar

Hi C&J - You go through to the recovery area together and you get changed and ready. Hubby goes off to do his 'bit' and then comes back until you are ready to go and then he has to wait in the waiting room. You are then wheeled in to theatre and they hook some monitoring stuff to you, give you the sedative and then to be honest the next thing I remember is waking up in recovery and a nurse is with you. They then bring DH in while you continue to wake up properly. After a while the embryologist will come round to let you know how things went and then the consultant should also pop in.
Hope that helps. 

Its nothing to worry about really, its probably more the unkown that is the most worrying so I hope that helped xxxxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all! How are we?
Back fr my hol! Scan on Thursday-eek! X

C&j- hows it going? X


----------



## C&J

Things are going well here, 27 follicles today on my scan today.
Ive got to do 1 more lot of stims tonight then the trigger shot tomorrow night at 10:30. Egg collection is Thursday morning, feeling pretty bloated now and a bit fed up of course itll all be worth it in the end. 
Bet youre nervous and excited for your scan now school teacher :)


----------



## schoolteacher

Good amount of follies! Good luck for trigger and ER! X


----------



## C&J

Thank you :) Trigger all done nothing left to do now. The day is dragging.

Could anyone tell me what sedation drugs they use at the clinic?


----------



## _Nell

Good luck C&J, sounds like you have a great follicle count :)

The sedation drug is propofol, the one made infamous by Michael Jacksons death, but remember that was abuse and it has been used for many decades safely :)

It is much gentler and quicker to recover from than full GA, in fact I sort of feel a bit refreshed like i've had a good sleep really!


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all! Well short story-theres one little bubba growing nicely! heard and saw heartbeat-could see head, body and an arm! So relieved its untrue! Heres why: Long story::: Started bleeding yesterday about 5pm-absolutely terrifying I would not wish this on anybody its awful-also had a stomache ache. Blood was light red and it took 4 wipes to get it all. THANKGOD my sister is a midwife so rand her and explained-even messaged her a picture of the blood on the tissue (she said dont worry, women show me their knickers all the time!) She thought it looked ok as long as it didnt continue and luckily i was having my scan today. So needless to say I didnt get any sleep last night, but thankfully no more blood. Still had the stomache ache but it wasn't cramps which is what you don't want apparently. 
So on route to clinic and I really wasn't even thinking 'is it one or two?' just please god let there be one that is ok and actually something there!
Scan lady found baby quickly and found the bleeding too-you could see it as a dark patch on the screen-luckily not near baby though. They think it may actually have been the other embryo did make it for a while but then didn't continue. The bleeding is coming from that area. Anywhoo-got 2 lovely pics and I may bleed so more which is scary but basically all is ok. Phew! xxxxx


----------



## fluffystar

Glad everything is ok xxx


----------



## _Nell

Pleased you have a healthy bean ST :)

What next for you, do they do another scan for you or are you done at H&E now?


----------



## C&J

Glad everything is ok school teacher must have been such a relief. 

Afm egg collection went fine they collected 29 eggs, clinic just called and 23 were injected and 18 have fertilised :) Theyll call again between 8 and 10 tomorrow.


----------



## schoolteacher

Wow C&j that's loads of eggies! Great Amount fertilised too! X

Thanks nell- they offered another scan but said no as cant afford it :-( have to wait for 12 week nhs one, got booking in appointment next Tuesday so will hopefully get a date for it soon. X x

Fluffy- any more thoughts on your next steps? X


----------



## _Nell

ST - it won't be long until your scan :)

C&J - congrats on the embryo count :)


----------



## C&J

Clinic rang this morning, all 18 have divided :D and are grade 1 to 2 . Theyll decide tomorrow morning whether to do a 3 day transfer which will be tomorrow or 5 day transfer :shock: x

Am managing to worry myself about ohss, they said even though I feel fine at the moment (just very bloated and a little tender) that it can sometimes be the case you feel better before you are worse. Just dont want anything to ruin chances of transfer.


----------



## schoolteacher

Try not to worry c&j, I was a risk each time but it never happened- maybe a touch on the 3rd cycle but it didn't stop transfer. X


----------



## fluffystar

Hi C&J, try not to worry. Hope you are feeling ok. Did you have a transfer today? I would assume with that ammount of embryos you should have plenty for them to take you to a 5 day transfer. They did with me and I only had 2 good ones and 2 average ones  Either way, good luck.

AFM - Im giving up. At least for the forseable future. My hopes for a repeated miracle of naturally conceiveing straight after a failed cycle are dashed with the appearance of AF today. And just to make it doubly hard, she appears on what was my due date if I hadnt lost the only baby I did manage to conceive. I really hoped to have managed to do it again by the time this date came around but I havent. 

I just simply want my life back and dont want to be slave to constantly hoping for something that just isnt happening. It seems a constant waiting game for cycles, appointments, test results etc etc. Im just tired of it.

I had my follow up and I have just confused them with this cycle seemingly saying my ovaries arent as they thought. I was told they discussed my case and whereas when a couple have had 3 failed attempts they generally start talking and suggesting a donor egg, with my last cycle actually getting some good quality embryos and making it to blastocyst for the first time, they dont feel they can be so hasty to suggest that. In fact the consultants said that my first cycle was 'shocking considering my age' when I only had 3 eggs collected and 1 fertilise. I think they are now confused.

They previously said it wasnt worth me paying to have an amh test as my first two cycles clearly showed I had poor egg reserve and I would only be paying to confirm it. But now, I have thrown them and they suggest that I have the test to help me decide. Im sure ill do the test but as for deciding whether to do a donor cycle or one of my own, the more I think about it the more im not sure I can do either. It would just mean a waiting game between now and whenever of getting myself fitter, screening tests, cycling and then to top it off a more than likely negative result. The only way I can be free from it all is to knock it on the head, and then im not waiting.

This month has been hard. I have cried so much and I am fed up with feeling sorry for myself and the unfairness of unexpected circumstances giving me real hope to then only end up with nothing whether its getting pregnant and losing it or having my ovaries turn around and still not have a successful ivf.

I wish you ladies so much luck and healthy pregnancies and may pop in from time to time but I need to give it a break for my own sanity. I hope you understand.

Fluffy xx


----------



## schoolteacher

We totally understand fluffy and thank you for coming on and letting us know. I'm sorry your journey is ending for now but can see why you need to do this. I hope it's more of a pause than an end but you have to do what you feel. I'm not surprised you have been crying I hope you can become happier soon though that's easy for me to say. Take care and do drop in now am again I would like to know how u are! X x


----------



## _Nell

Fluffy :hugs: I want to echo everything ST has said above. Everything you have said makes a lot of sense, take care hun.

I'm sending all the positive energy I can muster to give you peace, strength and of course I hope that your dream will come true :hugs:

I wish we hadn't had to of course, but it's been a real support to have shared the last year (more?) with you on here.
xxx


----------



## C&J

Aww fluffy I dont know what to say as Im relatively new to this thread so dont feel in a position to comment to much. I do think youre doing the right thing taking a step back from it all. Its so soul destroying and gruelling trying for a baby and nothing coming of it. We have spent almost 5 yrs trying to achieve the dream now, have to say the Ivf has really taken it out of me physically which I wasnt expecting so I cant begin to imagine how you feel after more than 1. Take care x

Afm Clinic called yesterday all 18 divided again and were top grade so they are taking them to blast, transfer is booked for 1pm tomorrow. Im still worrying about this ohss, do they scan you before they do the transfer? In myself I feel fine its just the bloating and tenderness. School teacher you said you had a mild case, how was you feeling on day of transfer? Did they question going ahead? x


----------



## schoolteacher

I thought you would go to blast with that many! The embryologist who rings each day knew I was taking longer to recover than in my previous 2 cycles as each day when they ask how your feeling I had to admit that I felt quite bad. They must have let David know as he did scan me before transfer but he couldn't see a build up of fluid. I don't think it would have stopped transfer tho it was more to see if they would let me have 2 transferred. Do you think you have it then? I think they would have mentioned it by now if they were concerned? Good luck tomorrow! X


----------



## C&J

I think I have because I cant fit in any of my jeans lol, and when I press my stomach its tender. Im certainly having no trouble moving about or anything it is purely that, I think when youve waited for something for so long you just dont want anything to go wrong.


----------



## C&J

Hey ladies, had my transfer done yesterday 1 5 day blastocyst and 11 for freezing. My ohss started improving dramatically yesterday and today the bloat has almost gone which is such a relief. Trying to ward off the negative thinking now, which is hard.


----------



## schoolteacher

Great news! 11 for freezing? Wow I'm jealous! X


----------



## C&J

Hey ladies, feeling completely negative today have convinced myself it hasnt worked I feel completely normal again no symptoms at all. Trying to put a front on for o/h cause he is so positive that its worked but I just dont believe it.


----------



## schoolteacher

Oh no C&j! Come on get that pma back! You have no way of knowing whether it has worked yet or not! It's too early for symptoms. Chin up, and drink lots to keep that lining nice and thick, embie needs a good home!


----------



## chichifab

Hello everyone,

C&J - congratulations on being PUPO!!! I'm rooting for you! We need more babies from this thread. 

ST - Awwwww your little bambino is so cute!x how are you feeling?

Fluffy - I'm sad to hear about your decision. Do what you think is right and as long as you are happy that's all that matters. 

Lisa - Getting ready to start? Or not yet? 

As for me, I am already down regulating, I start stimulating next week. Here we go again for round 4!!! Didn't think I would ever say that. It scares me just thinking of it. Oh well, this is me praying for the last and final round.


----------



## _Nell

Chichi - good luck hun x

C&J - how are you doing?

Hi to anyone else reading :)


----------



## C&J

Ivf didnt work for me as I suspected :( Im currently having a period from hell, its so heavy and painful. Going to take a months break and then go ahead with a FET . We would like to have 2 of our blasts put back this time but seeing as Im 32 can they refuse??


----------



## _Nell

C&J - I'm really sorry hun. I think the rules are different for FET so yes they might allow 2 put back - it will depend how many survive the thaw though.


----------



## schoolteacher

Sorry to hear your news C&j, and that your having a bad AF. It sucks! So glad you are able to do FET and have plenty of frozen embies too! I think nell said once that they thaw them in threes so they may let you have 2 put back? Good luck- don't give up or lose hope. X

Chichi- good luck for stimming, it's about time this worked for you!!!! X

Nell! Hi! How far along are u now? All going well I'm sure? X x x


----------



## chichifab

C&J - sorry to hear that it didn't work, as ST said, it's good you have a FET to look forward to and it's less invasiive so thats a plus. I'm sure they won't be that strict on putting back 2 as its a FET.

ST, NELL - how are your pregnancies?

I am looking foward to this cycle as its an egg share cycle and not an NHS cycle, so there is a bit of flexibility there. Can't believe I start stimulating Tuesday, it has come around quite quick considering I'm on long protocol. 

Anyway hope you all enjoy your weekend xxx


----------



## C&J

Has anyone done a fet transfer with drugs? The clinic mentioned something about suprecur on the phone but that was it, just wondering what drugs I would need and when also how many appointments do we need for a fet, is it less than an ivf cycle. xx

Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## _Nell

Chichi, good luck - thinking of you :)

C&J I did a FET with drugs and was prescribed suprecur (injections daily) but I didn't take it because I then followed a protocol with a different clinic.
You have a lot less appointments with a FET though, they should give you the info sheet. It's basically 1 scan around what would be O (or what would be trigger on a fresh cycle) and then your transfer 5 or 6 days later. That's it.
:)


----------



## _Nell

Chichi - how are things going with your cycle. Sending lots of positive vibes x


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi nell!

Good luck chichi! X


----------



## _Nell

Hi st - how are you? Had your nt scan yet? : )


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi! Had my 12 week scan on thursday, all was fine! Measuring correctly, yay! I have just finished the clexane and cyclogest, and weaning off the predisnolone. Can I ask did you get hairy with it and did the hair go away after? I have developed hairy fingers and face! Boo! 
Also have you ever had a private scan? I'm considering one as the nhs scan pics weren't very clear- prob coz I have a chubby tum! Is it silly to want another scan just to get better pics? 
I hope your well, how many weeks ru now? X


----------



## _Nell

Replied to st via pm to spare too much pg chat.


----------



## fluffystar

Hi My dears, I thought that I would pop in to see how you all are but it seems verrrrry quiet on here? Hope you are all doing ok.

Chi chi, I had been thinking of you and sending you lots of good luck xxx

ST and Nell, I hope things are still good for you and your little ones xx

C&J and Lisa - Hi, not sure where you are with things but here is a little hello xx

I though I would give you an update. I had my amh tested as the consultants now couldnt be sure that I have reduced ovarian reserve as the last cycle was a bit better. It turns out it is just fine, I think, at 12.8 pmol/l. We are waiting to find out the results of hubby's genetic stuff following the chromosome translocation that both his sister and father appear to have but actually I dont think it is going to make any difference to our, at present tentative, decision. We really are knocking the whole ivf thing on the head and moving on to adoption in the new year. The relief I feel at knowing I wont have to go through the process again is immense which makes me realise how much stress it caused. I know the adoption process is long and not straightforward but so was the 4+ years of ttc and ivf, at lest there is a good chance of having a family at the end of it. I realised I wanted to be a mum more than I wanted to have my own baby and that made the decision much easier.
So anyway, thats me for now. Ill pop back on from time to time if the thread starts up again, it has been lovely to know you all and it would be nice to see how you are all doing 
Fluffy xxx


----------



## chichifab

Hey flufystar!

Nice of you to pop in, it's really been quiet on here!!! I am so proud of your decision!! My DH and I have always thought of adoption with or without having our own kids. It's a really great thing that you are doing, a lot of children need loving homes. And I believe motherhood is not only about delivering a baby! That is one of a reason i am going back to uni to study for a MSc in Social Work. Good luck with everything and I do hope you pop back in to update us on how it is going. 

I am currently in my 2WW and my cycle has all gone different on this cycle! I had a 2dt this time! I was a bit down and I told DH husband that if this doesn't work, we will be going on a long break as I don't know if my body can take it anymore. But I am still optimistic that perhaps this is the time God has planned for us.


----------



## _Nell

Fuffy and Chichi, lovely to hear from you both :)

Fluffy - wow your AMH was pretty good - mine was only 8....makes me wonder if they should have tried a different stimm med on you tbh. But regardless, I'm so pleased you are moving forward with adoption. You sound at peace, maybe even a little brighter for having reached that decision? Will you still update your journal? - I am really keen to follow your journey to being a mummy whatever route gets you there :)

Chichi - Oh I was wondering about you, I didn't realise you were in the TWW right now, I thought you were done a while back and had this awful feeling that no new might be bad news.......but you're still in :) I am sending all the positive vibes I can for you - when is test day? 

AAM - all is good with me and bump thank you :)


----------



## chichifab

Hey Nell,

Glad to hear from you and happy to know that you and bump are doing well. 

I am 3dp2t now. I did an egg share cycle and we ended up with 5 eggs of which 3 fertilised so we didnt have many to go for blasto. I am really struggling to be optimistic on this cycle while DH has high hopes. I have had pelvic pain and severe cramping in the last 24 hours and its making me think that we might be out.
DH and I have decided that if this cycle doesn't work, we will try to go on a long break! We are blessed in that we still have 2 NHs cycles left but we will not be doing them at herts and essex. I pray we won't need them but a change of clinic will be nice.


----------



## _Nell

It's good you have a plan, but i really hope you don't need it and this is it for you. I had horrible cramping on bfn and on the bfp cycle.....on my positive cyle i tried to visualise any cramping and pain as the embryo starting to burrow in and implant. It helped me stay sane tbh and less negative.


----------



## chichifab

Thanks Nell,

On my last cycle I had pain but not for long on the cycle I MC. I am trying to stay come! It's all in Gods control now. I will just wait and see. 
Its been very quiet on here, I'm getting lonely, check up on me every once in a while :)


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi chichi! I too thought your cycle was finished by now? Best of luck to you, lots of women find success with 2dt! I think a break if it comes to it is a good plan, also I hope u don't need them but 2 tries left too! X

Fluffy its so nice to hear from you! Like nell said you sound happier and I'm so pleased you have a plan, that's brilliant! I don't know if I could have done a fourth cycle or if I ever will! X x

Hi nell! X

I'm all good!  x


----------



## _Nell

Chichi - just checking in how you are doing, you're 10dpo now right? Hope all is going well, are you waiting for OTD to test?
I know I say this every time but do use a super sensitive test like a FRER....I would have missed my BFP and stopped meds if i'd used the clinic recommended clear blue :(

Sending you lots of positive vibes and luck xx


----------



## chichifab

_Nell said:


> Chichi - just checking in how you are doing, you're 10dpo now right? Hope all is going well, are you waiting for OTD to test?
> I know I say this every time but do use a super sensitive test like a FRER....I would have missed my BFP and stopped meds if i'd used the clinic recommended clear blue :(
> 
> Sending you lots of positive vibes and luck xx

Hey Nell,

Thank you for checking up on me :flower: I am indeed 10dpo or 8dp2dt. I m going to wait and test on OTD. I am very scared to test this time round. Plus I don't see the point of testing early then stressing if its a negative. I will hold out and test on the day and what will be will be. At least I will be able to contain all my emotions on one day. You are so right about the FRER! I have actually ordered some online as they are hard to find in supermarkets and pharmacies. 

Enough about me!! How are you and your bump? Have you started baby shopping yet? When is your EDD? I bet it's soon :happydance:


----------



## _Nell

Tescos usually do frer pretty cheap too :)

I really hope this is it for you and I think your plan of a clinic change if not is a really good one...I always found having a plan of my next step helped in the TWW.

I am good, due december 3rd but trying not to focus on 1 date as babies aren't known for punctuality. Had an extra scan last week as bump is pretty small and alarmingly baby is currently a whopper, almost off the charts at 97th percentile ie 97% of babies are smaller than it at the same age, heaven knows how. better than being tiny and vulnerable i suppose but secretly praying it was just a growth spurt that will ease off now :)


----------



## chichifab

_Nell said:


> Tescos usually do frer pretty cheap too :)
> 
> I really hope this is it for you and I think your plan of a clinic change if not is a really good one...I always found having a plan of my next step helped in the TWW.
> 
> I am good, due december 3rd but trying not to focus on 1 date as babies aren't known for punctuality. Had an extra scan last week as bump is pretty small and alarmingly baby is currently a whopper, almost off the charts at 97th percentile ie 97% of babies are smaller than it at the same age, heaven knows how. better than being tiny and vulnerable i suppose but secretly praying it was just a growth spurt that will ease off now :)

Wow that's sounds like a bouncy baby :happydance: :happydance::happydance:
3 rd Dec is not that far off!!! I bet you can't wait to meet your little miracle :flower: Just thinking about your journey has brought a tier in my eye! It will be worth the ride once the baby is here. You have really inspired me Nell :hugs:

I didn't think I would be doing a fourth cycle. But with the grace of God, I pick myself up and keep going. I am praying this cycle brings us our miracle.


----------



## C&J

Hi ladies , hope you are all well. We have a follow up consultation booked for Monday and a TIA for straight after so we can get on with a frozen embryo transfer. Hoping it wont be to long before we can make a start x


----------



## schoolteacher

Any news chichi! Xxxxxxxx 

Great news C&j! Get back on that roller coaster, lol ! X


----------



## _Nell

Chichi, just popping in to send you lots of luck for tomorrow. I will be thinking of you but my parents are visiting so I may not get on here to check in on you.

I really hope this is it for you, but *if* it's not I hope you can find it in you to continue....whenever it happens it will all be worth it xxx

C&J - hope you consult went well today and you are good to go :)

Lisa, Kristy, ST and Fluffy - Hi :)


----------



## chichifab

_Nell said:


> Chichi, just popping in to send you lots of luck for tomorrow. I will be thinking of you but my parents are visiting so I may not get on here to check in on you.
> 
> I really hope this is it for you, but *if* it's not I hope you can find it in you to continue....whenever it happens it will all be worth it xxx
> 
> C&J - hope you consult went well today and you are good to go :)
> 
> Lisa, Kristy, ST and Fluffy - Hi :)

Thank you Nell :hugs:

I had some brown discharge a couple of days ago so I gave in and tested early. I got a faint :bfp: which got darker this morning :happydance: But this afternoon I had some brown spotting/bleed, I called the clinic and they asked me to go in for a blood test. They saw my home pregnancy test and said its strong! I was told not to worry as it may be old blood but with my last experience, it so worrying!! I get my beta results tomorrow and I'm praying this one sticks.


----------



## _Nell

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

wahooo!!!! sooo happy for you :flower:

remember betas aren't everything....mine was a cruddy 21 at 15dpo (not done at H&E) and I know from previous experience that H&E like to see over 50....it's the doubling that counts.

I had brown gunky discharge up until about 8 weeks pregnant, nothing showed on scans though, it wasn't coming from my uterus so must have been my cervix maybe.....hoping yours is also nothing major, though i know how wrong it feels to see it.


----------



## _Nell

see how fast i forget....mine was 20 at 14dpo as per my siggy - oops - but still cruddy, but i'm sure if you have a strong test yours will be great :)


----------



## chichifab

Thank you so much for the assurance Nell, I feel much better. I will keep you posted. It's hard not to knicker spot :). I'm praying this one sticks.


----------



## chichifab

Hi Nell,

Just to update you, I had my results today and it was 98 at 13dpo!!!:happydance:


----------



## C&J

Hi ladies :) Chichifab glad the results were good . How is everyone else? 
We had our appointment and see William, he is happy for us to have 2 frozens put back. Going for a pipelle again on Monday and start injecting that day too. Really chuffed we get to have 2 put back.
I forgot to ask at the time , does anyone know the stats on twin pregnancies from 2 frozen embryos being transferred? Cant find anything on the net. x


----------



## chichifab

Hi C&J,

Glad you are starting soon! You will get your bfp this time. Im afraid i dont know much about FETs as I haven't had any to freeze. I will be thinking of you, keep us updated :kiss:


----------



## _Nell

Chichi - great beta!

C&J, the stats for herts and essex and frozen embryos take a bit of thinking through tbh (and may have changed since my fet earlier this year). Basically when i looked as long as your embryos survive thaw (3 out of 4 survive roughly) the success rate for a pg from transfer is pretty much the same as fresh (roughly 1 in 3).....except you have much less chance of twins - think they'd had 0 twin pg from 2 embryo FET when i looked.
If you just look at the fet success rate alone it looks low.....but that's because it includes those women who don't make it to transfer from a poor thaw.

Good luck btw :)


----------



## chichifab

Thank you Nell, I'm praying this one sticks! I don't get my scan until Oct 30th and it seems a long way! But having it earlier doesn't change anything. God has planned the oucome already!


----------



## _Nell

Chichi - The wait is hard at times, especially if you have the spotting discharge. I got a lot of cramps and tried to visualise my little one nestling in and setting up camp (rather than worrying the worst)

Yay for a ticker too :)


----------



## chichifab

Aww thank you Nell,

I haven't had spotting for the last couple of days which is good and I pray it stays away. I seem to only get it if I push the progestron supp too far up. I have stopped pushing it to far up in case it is irritating my cervix. I dont seem to have any symptoms at all apart from tirednessness which is making me worry. I will try and stay calm and take each day as it comes.

Not too long to go for you!! :happydance:


----------



## schoolteacher

Chichi excellent news!!! I'm thrilled for u! Beta is good try not to worry I had no symptoms at first! I had some red blood about 7 weeks but luckily had scan already booked for the next day - and all was fine. X x x 

C&j- great your getting started! X


----------



## chichifab

Thank you ST! I can't believe you are 17 weeks already! Its gone so quick.

C&J - I'm glad you are getting started. I am rooting for you :kiss:


----------



## _Nell

Chichi - I also had no pg symptoms, just the cramping like AF was on her way and the brown gunk which was on/off until 8 weeks.....they felt more like period symptoms than pg!

Morning sickness doesn't start to kick in until around 7 weeks.....in my case I got car sickness from around 7 weeks and then morning sickness started late at 13 weeks and went right through second trimester.

ST - not long until your anomaly scan :) Have you got a date?


----------



## schoolteacher

9th November  think I will actually be 21 weeks then! X


----------



## lisasimon

hi everyone :) 

just thought i would post let you all know where im at well had my pipelle tuesday started suprica so we will see how things go but will let you all know.

nell - so happy for you and baby is nearly due :) x
st - so happy for you also baby is so cute on the scan pic and its gone so fast x
chick - congrats x
c&j - good luck with you cycle x

im so glad that there is lots of sucess on here now xx


----------



## _Nell

Lisa - lovely to hear from you, good luck with your cycle you've been very patient taking a good break inbetween....keep us updated with your progress?


----------



## chichifab

Lisa, nice to hear from you :kiss: Im glad that you have got started. All the best with your cycle and I pray that you get your :bfp:


----------



## schoolteacher

Great news Lisa and so good to hear from you! Let us know how you are getting on. X x


----------



## lisasimon

I all thanks for you nice comments I will defo let you all know how i am getting on I wont be on too much still just trying to stay positive for this cycle as this is the hardest one as of the last cycle but all the eggs are mine so lets hope that I get alot of eggs like the first time :) we can only hope and then I will have frosties hopefully :) 

sorry i havnt been on i just need time away from both sites the past year has took it all out of me :( 

im so glad things are going well for you all xx


----------



## schoolteacher

How are things with you chichi? X


----------



## chichifab

schoolteacher said:


> How are things with you chichi? X

Hi ST, so far so good. I'm taking each day as it comes. I am getting mild nausea every now and again to remind me :flower: I have my scan next week tuseday, I will be 7 weeks then. Im so excited and nervous at the same time. 

How are you doing? When is your EDD?


----------



## C&J

Hello ladies, 
Lisa welcome back I hope this cycle is a success for you. I had my pipelle last Monday. 
Nothing much to report here, had a pipelle and have been down regging with suprecur for the past 7 days. Af due today or tomorrow, just wish she would hurry up now so we can move onto the next part of the meds - the progynova .


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi chichi! GL for scan it will be lovely! My EDD is 18th march. X

C&j- gL!!! Did u have pipelle last time? I think that's what worked for me! X


----------



## chichifab

schoolteacher said:


> Hi chichi! GL for scan it will be lovely! My EDD is 18th march. X
> 
> C&j- gL!!! Did u have pipelle last time? I think that's what worked for me! X

ST - Your EDD is on my birhday!!! I had a bit of pain in my right back in the last couple of days and David asked me to go in for a scan to rule out eptopic. I went in and it was amazing! Saw the baby's flickering heartbeat at 6 weeks which was good. Now I won't get another scan until in 2 weeks time when I am 8 weeks. Hope all is well with you.


C&J - Hope your cycle is going well :flower:


----------



## schoolteacher

That's great news! I just had one at 7 ish weeks. Nice you have another quite soon! X


----------



## _Nell

Chichi - yay for seeing the heartbeat. Thrilled for you.

Hi to everyone else :)


----------



## chichifab

_Nell said:


> Chichi - yay for seeing the heartbeat. Thrilled for you.
> 
> Hi to everyone else :)

Thanks Nell:hugs: hope you are doing well X


----------



## C&J

Great news you see a heartbeat chichi :) Must be such a relief. 

School teacher yes I had a pipelle done first time round too, hoping it makes more of a difference this time fingers crossed. 

Well afm 12 days of suprecur now and I started my progynova this morning, have to have those 3 times a day along with 1 aspirin. Scans all booked for Monday 5th November so hopefully we will find out when transfer will be at that appointment.


----------



## chichifab

C&J said:


> Great news you see a heartbeat chichi :) Must be such a relief.
> 
> School teacher yes I had a pipelle done first time round too, hoping it makes more of a difference this time fingers crossed.
> 
> Well afm 12 days of suprecur now and I started my progynova this morning, have to have those 3 times a day along with 1 aspirin. Scans all booked for Monday 5th November so hopefully we will find out when transfer will be at that appointment.

Thats great C&J, It will be nice to get an early christmas present :bfp: I am rooting for you :flower:


----------



## lisasimon

hi all just a update af arrived scan on the 6 and then start gonal f... 

Q .. while everyone was on supreca did anyone suffer with night mares ? 

xx


----------



## C&J

LisaSimon Ive been having really odd dreams this time round on suprecur and disturbed sleep.


----------



## chichifab

Lisa, I had night sweats!


----------



## schoolteacher

Goodluck Lisa and C&j! X


----------



## chichifab

Hey Lisa and C&J, hope your cycles are going well.


----------



## fluffystar

OMG Chichi!!!!! Fab news!!!! congratulations xxx

Lisa and C&J - fingers crossed for you xx

ST and Nell - hope you are both doing well xx

Just thought I would drop by and see how you ladies are doing. This thread seems to be a bit luckier lately which is brilliant.

As for us, we have our first adoption information evening in a fortnight which is a bit daunting but exciting, though I cant believe we are looking to embark on yet another long and intrusive process!

Keep up the with the lucky baby dust xxx


----------



## lisasimon

hi ladys :) 

St - i have a question when you had your pipelle thing did you find you had a normal period? but then have like little bits of blood when wiping? ( sorry for the tmi ) 

also did any of you ladys have pains when stimming? 

i kind of forget what the last cycles have been like think i kind of put them out of my head when they go wrong!! 

I am scared this time as of what happened with the last cycle :( i started down regging today and this is where it went wrong last time :( 

xx


----------



## chichifab

Hi flufystar! Great to hear from you!!! Adoption sounds interesting! I hopefully will be embarking on that journey one day as I would like to adopt someday. Let us know how you get on :flower:

Lisa - I didn't have any pain during any of my stimulation. Have you asked the clinic if this is ok? Hope you feel better :hugs:


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi Lisa, is it pain from the pipelle? I didn't dr so don't know if you get pains then, defo ask if worried. 
I was cramps after pipelle and bled for a few days which then merged into my period so it was hard to know when one stopped and the other started. It was heavier than my normal AF which is light. What you had sounds fine to me. GL! It won't go wrong this time! X

Fluffy great to hear from you, I'm so glad your hopefully starting an adoption journey! You will be fabulous, go for it! Let us know how it goes please!!!!! X x x

Hi everyone else! X


----------



## lisasimon

I dont know too be honest its like in my ovaries well on the side.. re bleed well had the pipelle and the had a bit of blood b4 period then period came like clockwork as normal but then it stops and when me and dp did you know what a bit of blood then and then just bits when wiping lol. I have also suffered with migranes ( headaches ) for the last week i mean really bad from when i open my eyes they was terriable but today I havnt had one touch wood :) 

ST - did you do anything diffrent? I need this to work I really do I am dredding next Monday I really am 

another question -- hair on the face looking darker? i am so embarrassed I have had to wax as if i could see it I am worried everyone else can :( 

sorry for all the questions.. i just like put all the other cycles out of my head so i forget them and now I cant think back to weather it is normal or weather its just getting worse with the more cycles i do.. 

I am so upset with essex at the min as with the last cycle i only got 8 eggs gave them away and Sarah said that she dosnt know if i could share again!! even tho all 3 of my shares have resulted in a pregnancy for the other lady... 

I have other options as thats what helps me get thro the cycle also David said yes i could share again and the Sarah said prob not ( well lets see how many eggs you get this time ) 

I have always thought very highly of Sarah just upset at 2 diffrent answers on the same day? 

my eggs are good the last lady only had 5 mature eggs and still got preg my first lady has had the baby the second is due 

she even went on to say i could maybe share if I payed for my own drugs ?? like what would be the point if i was going to pay for the drugs I may aswell pay for the full cycle ?? just confused. 

think all of this is getting to me abit 

sorry for the me post :( 

hope all is going well for you ladys at least there is sucess on here now gives me alot of hope. 

xx


----------



## schoolteacher

I can totally understand u being worried about everything! The blood honestly sounds fine, sounds like there was just a little bit left over that came out when u did it! 
I don't know how DR works, have u started down regging? Maybe the drugs are giving u bad headaches? 
I like Sarah too but I would listen more to David than her as he is the consultant after all! She said david would have to decide if i could egg share the 3rd time and i could! So i shared 3 times, all were successful apart from 2nd lady. Don't think about egg sharing again for now just focus on this cycle, this is your turn for success now! 
What I did differently was I was also given steroids and heparin, I think they both helped but I believe in my heart it was the pipelle that really resulted in my success finally! I also took the whole 2 ww off work! I grew loads of facial hair with the steroids and had to get it threaded off! Ouch! If u don't want the hair, get rid! Don't feel bad hun. 
What's on Monday? X


----------



## C&J

Hi ladies, 

Lisa when I did my ivf cycle I seemed to bleed on and off for longer than I normally would, and when I started stims I started getting lots of pains and twinges in the ovary area. I think it just means the stims are doing what they are meant to because I ended up with 29 eggs. 

Afm had scan yesterday and lining is 10.2mm and they like to see at least 8mm so our embryo transfer has been booked for next Wednesday. Feels like ages away. Do my last suprecur tomorrow then start 4 x cyclogest daily along with the 3 x progynova tablets and 1 aspirin. If successful I stay on all those until 14 weeks. The clinic made a bit of a boo boo this morning they rang me to tell me what time to come in tomorrow for embryo transfer!!! I was like urmm no my transfer is next week, they apologised and cancelled it and she said she would double check all my notes to make sure everything was all correct on there, thank goodness they hadnt started thawing our embryos!


----------



## lisasimon

thanks ladys for your king words think im just scared last night while i was in bed dp stared trying to talk to me and i just started crying how stupid am i lol :) 

well ST i have the next scan see how things are going everything went ok till then last time but I wasnt getting any pains really and this time i feels more like the first cycle but then i start worrying again that things will go wrong.

this time i didnt take the pill as that plays tricks with my body and i dont take the metformin as that makes me sick so i have just done this cycle just like the first one 

as that was the one i got 20 eggs all i can do now is pray that my body does what its meant too 

thanks again.. 
xx


----------



## chichifab

Hey Lisa and C&J,

Hope you are fine and your treatments are going well. 

Nell - not long now!!!

ST - how are u?


----------



## lisasimon

chichifab said:


> Hey Lisa and C&J,
> 
> Hope you are fine and your treatments are going well.
> 
> Nell - not long now!!!
> 
> ST - how are u?

Hi C-F 

yeah its going fine thanks 17 big eggs at scan today and lots of little ones so much better than last time but dont think ill relax till i know for sure how many i have tbh 

Ec on monday @10.45am 

how are you :) xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all I'm fine thanks. X

C&j have u had transfer now? GL! X

Lisa best of luck for retrieval, sounds like u will get a good share of eggs  x

Chichi! How ru feeling? Good I hope! X

Good to hear from u fluffy! U had the adoption evening yet? X


----------



## C&J

Hey Ladies, :)

Yes Ive had my transfer done now, was done on Wednesday. 2 out of 4 blasts thawed survived and we had them both put back. Not feeling any different so far which puts me on a downer x


----------



## lisasimon

C&J said:


> Hey Ladies, :)
> 
> Yes Ive had my transfer done now, was done on Wednesday. 2 out of 4 blasts thawed survived and we had them both put back. Not feeling any different so far which puts me on a downer x


st - all the eggs are mine this time so i am happy the the number of follies just hope that nothing goes wrong on monday.

i am so much pain this time like the first and second as but the last time i wasn't in that much pain as obviously i didn't have many eggs / follies ( it was just too soon to do the cycle i think well hope ) 

im hoping that we get to blast and that we get some frosties aswell :) 

xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Oh yes of course they are Lisa! How lovely to have them all to yourself for once!!! X

Don't worry C&j Wednesday was only a few days ago, I wouldn't of been feeling anything yet. X x x x


----------



## lisasimon

schoolteacher said:


> Oh yes of course they are Lisa! How lovely to have them all to yourself for once!!! X
> 
> Don't worry C&j Wednesday was only a few days ago, I wouldn't of been feeling anything yet. X x x x

ST - yes i just hope we get alot as we have fertilization issues :( out of 7 mature last time we got 1 that diddnt fert and 1 fert abnormal 1 had 3 pronacels and 3 fert normal we did get a positive but obviously didnt last 

xx


----------



## chichifab

Hi everyone,

ST - I'm fine, just eating too much and a lot of acne!! How are u feeling? Did you find out the gender or you will wait for surprise?

Lisa - it's lovely to have them all to yourself. I hope you get plenty of eggs and some frosties in the end. Good luck with your EC today. 

CJ - As ST said, don't worry too much. Your little embbies are snuggling in, in there. Not everyone gets signs of implantation. I hope you do get your BFP.


----------



## lisasimon

chichifab said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> ST - I'm fine, just eating too much and a lot of acne!! How are u feeling? Did you find out the gender or you will wait for surprise?
> 
> Lisa - it's lovely to have them all to yourself. I hope you get plenty of eggs and some frosties in the end. Good luck with your EC today.
> 
> CJ - As ST said, don't worry too much. Your little embbies are snuggling in, in there. Not everyone gets signs of implantation. I hope you do get your BFP.

thanks chick everything went well now just worry about how many fert it will be a long night i think lol xx


----------



## chichifab

Aww Lisa, I'm sure you that fertility report will be good. It only takes one remember.


----------



## C&J

Hey ladies, not good news from me Im afraid. Frozen cycle didnt work just had bloods done to confirm its negative. Cant believe we are still no closer to having a baby, will start another fet in January going to enjoy a good Christmas first.


----------



## lisasimon

C&J said:


> Hey ladies, not good news from me Im afraid. Frozen cycle didnt work just had bloods done to confirm its negative. Cant believe we are still no closer to having a baby, will start another fet in January going to enjoy a good Christmas first.

hi CJ 

i am sorry to read your news good to have a plan b not that its much comfort but it helps to look forward to something else..

dont give up hope we will all get what we want just some of us will wait abit longer and not by choice 

take time out to get yourself together again 

xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Sorry to hear your news C&j! It's so upsetting! X x x x 

Lisa- how many eggies?? How many fert? Hope your alright! X x 

Chichi! Glad your doing well! Keeping sex a surprise! What about u? I'm spotty too :-( x


----------



## lisasimon

hi ST - we got 17 eggs - 13 mature - 9 fert - 9 on there way to blast with 6 being top garde on day 3 but they have all gone to blast.

really nervous as never had that many fert or go as far as they have gone 

and then i read something that made me wobble and ring the clinic made a show of myself but im sure it wont be the last time 

st how many did you have at day 3 and then on day 5 on all of your cycles? xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Yay for 9! Oh god I need to remember! Well baring in mind I was sharing I think I had 5 go to blast (1 was lacking) and 3 made it- top quality!! The 2nd cycle about 7 went to blast but some of them weren't great and only 2 made it and they weren't great! 3rd cycle had my most eggs, but lots dropped off! 5 I think went to blast and 2 top quality made it- and as u know one stuck!! 
When is ET? U will get some good ones don't worry!! X


----------



## schoolteacher

Ps u have got more going to blast and more top quality then I ever had by the sounds of it! X x x


----------



## lisasimon

hi ST 

we got 2 early blast on board they was transferred yesterday and today we have 2 frosties 
we have done really well 

xx


----------



## fluffystar

Hi CJ, sorry to hear your news. Thinking of you xx

Lisa - ooh exciting, fingers crossed!

Hi everyone else, hope you're all ok.

First adoption meeting went ok. Was a bit of a reality check regarding what we are embarking on and the needs of the children etc. The whole process is a bit overwhelming but then so would the IVF process be if someone sat us down at the start and detailed everything that we would have to go through. The difference is that at least with adoption there should be an end point, whereas for us and IVF there may never have been one. Anyway, we are going to another information evening with a different local authority to see what they are like and then will apply to both and see if either or both will initially take us on. Fingers crossed xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi fluffy! Glad it went well not surprised it was overwhelming! That's interesting I didn't know you could apply 2 more than one authority. You will be an expert soon- I don't think I could put myself through more ivf again, so a second child for us if we decide we would like one would be through adoption which I would loveX

Lisa- congrats on pupo an for frosties! Especially the frosties I never got any- that's brill! X


----------



## lisasimon

thanks for all your positivity 

and yeah thats what the embrioligest said was that she has high hopes for the ones we put back as they was in front on day 5 being early blasts and one of them was forming a cavity is what she said when we was transferring them 

the frosties are 4BB 

lets hope this is our time too xx

fluffy - good luck with the adoption 

ST - if this works for me we will be going straight back for the frosties well thats what we say now lol :) 

xx

i have read lots of stories about people having triplets lol from 2 early blasts there is lots of success i am just trying to keep myself busy xx


----------



## chichifab

Hi All,

CJ - so sorry to hear it didn't work. You will get there one day. 

Lisa - that's fantastic news :happydance: 

Fluffy - great to hear from you. I'm glad your first appointment went well. What you about to do is amazing!!

ST - Its nice to keep the gender a surprise, but we won't be able to wait I think!

Hope you are all ok and enjoying your Christmas shopping!!


----------



## _Nell

Hello all, just dropping in to let you know i am now a mummy. Baby layla born 21 st november at 38 weeks. 
horrific birth unfortunately as i developed sudden eclampsia ( after an otherwise healthy pg) so had 999 transfer with vision issues and seizures, my waters were popped in hospital and i was induced while they tried to stabilise me and then when safe i had an emergency c section. Was really on another planet for a couple of days, still sore and not quite right tbh ( memory and confusion problems) but overwhelmingly pleased and relieved to have a healthy daughter.

C&j- so sorry to read your fet result. X
St and chichi - hope all is well with you bumps?
Lisa- sounds like you've had a good cycle, when is otd?
Fluffy- lovely to hear how your adoption journey is going, i really admire your strength in continuing to move forward to have your LO


----------



## lisasimon

_Nell said:


> Hello all, just dropping in to let you know i am now a mummy. Baby layla born 21 st november at 38 weeks.
> horrific birth unfortunately as i developed sudden eclampsia ( after an otherwise healthy pg) so had 999 transfer with vision issues and seizures, my waters were popped in hospital and i was induced while they tried to stabilise me and then when safe i had an emergency c section. Was really on another planet for a couple of days, still sore and not quite right tbh ( memory and confusion problems) but overwhelmingly pleased and relieved to have a healthy daughter.
> 
> C&j- so sorry to read your fet result. X
> St and chichi - hope all is well with you bumps?
> Lisa- sounds like you've had a good cycle, when is otd?
> Fluffy- lovely to hear how your adoption journey is going, i really admire your strength in continuing to move forward to have your LO


nell sorry you had such a hard time with the birth hope you a feeling alot better soon and congratulations on the birth of your daughter what did she weight? and i love her name too :thumbup:

well my otd is tomorrow but i have been getting possitive tests for the last 4 days now and did a first response and the line is so strong its got to be a bfp i am so scared but so happy at the same time 

xx


----------



## chichifab

_Nell said:


> Hello all, just dropping in to let you know i am now a mummy. Baby layla born 21 st november at 38 weeks.
> horrific birth unfortunately as i developed sudden eclampsia ( after an otherwise healthy pg) so had 999 transfer with vision issues and seizures, my waters were popped in hospital and i was induced while they tried to stabilise me and then when safe i had an emergency c section. Was really on another planet for a couple of days, still sore and not quite right tbh ( memory and confusion problems) but overwhelmingly pleased and relieved to have a healthy daughter.
> 
> C&j- so sorry to read your fet result. X
> St and chichi - hope all is well with you bumps?
> Lisa- sounds like you've had a good cycle, when is otd?
> Fluffy- lovely to hear how your adoption journey is going, i really admire your strength in continuing to move forward to have your LO


Our first thread baby!!!! Massive Congratulations!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm sorry the birth wasn't as planned but I sure it was well worth it!! Layla is a beautiful name as well!!!


----------



## chichifab

Lisa it is a positive!!!! Yay!!! Congratulations :happydance: :happydance: I'm so happy for you!


----------



## schoolteacher

Wow our first baby and a positive for Lisa! Nell I was wondering whether u had had bubba! A scary birth u poor thing but what brilliant news! I hope your feeling better soon-Enjoy every second with Layla! How much did she weigh? Can we see a pic? X x

Lisa- fantastic!!!! Oh it was about time, this is it, you've done it!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations! Xx


----------



## lisasimon

schoolteacher said:


> Wow our first baby and a positive for Lisa! Nell I was wondering whether u had had bubba! A scary birth u poor thing but what brilliant news! Enjoy every second with Layla! How much did she weigh? Can we see a pic? X x
> 
> Lisa- fantastic!!!! Oh it was about time, this is it, you've done it!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations! Xx

thanks ST - i am so happy.. yes it is about time too but better late than never :happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9:
xx


----------



## _Nell

Congratulations Lisa, I am so pleased you've got your BFP :)

Baby was 6lb 9oz, so smaller than the anticipated 95th percentile scans kept telling us (thank goodness!!)

I haven't the foggiest how to add photos tbh, it took me an age to add the u/s pic to my profile page - will have a go tomorrow though.


----------



## schoolteacher

Ah a small Layla! Bless her! How u feelin nell? I have no idea how to put pics on apart from profile pic. X x

Lisa how u feeling? Cloud 9 I hope! Love the positive pee stick! X


----------



## fluffystar

Oh my goodness, so much good news!!!

Nell - massive congratulations, glad you are both ok now. Cant wait to see the pic too x

Lisa - congratulations hunny, so very pleased for you.

Hi everyone else xx


----------



## lisasimon

help - prednislone anyone had these and how long for also had them off there doctor ? also
have any of you had beta blood tests? if so what was the results and on what day? xx


----------



## chichifab

lisasimon said:


> help - prednislone anyone had these and how long for also had them off there doctor ? also
> have any of you had beta blood tests? if so what was the results and on what day? xx

Hi Lisa, 

I am still taking predisoline and now winding off, i will take my last tablet on tuesday. Initially hard them from the clinic but it was too expensive, so I had my GP write me a prescription which is free when you pregnant. As for the beta, I had one a day before OTD an it was 98. How are you feeling so far?


----------



## lisasimon

chichifab said:


> lisasimon said:
> 
> 
> help - prednislone anyone had these and how long for also had them off there doctor ? also
> have any of you had beta blood tests? if so what was the results and on what day? xx
> 
> Hi Lisa,
> 
> I am still taking predisoline and now winding off, i will take my last tablet on tuesday. Initially hard them from the clinic but it was too expensive, so I had my GP write me a prescription which is free when you pregnant. As for the beta, I had one a day before OTD an it was 98. How are you feeling so far?Click to expand...

thanks chichifab

their is so much conflicting advice and it scares me to be honest but im glad you have had it too 

how far along was you when was allowed to get free prescriptions? 

did you ever feel like af was coming after getting your bfp? im constently on knicker watch 

apart from that i am really good thanks 

how about you and bump? xx


----------



## chichifab

lisasimon said:


> chichifab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisasimon said:
> 
> 
> help - prednislone anyone had these and how long for also had them off there doctor ? also
> have any of you had beta blood tests? if so what was the results and on what day? xx
> 
> Hi Lisa,
> 
> I am still taking predisoline and now winding off, i will take my last tablet on tuesday. Initially hard them from the clinic but it was too expensive, so I had my GP write me a prescription which is free when you pregnant. As for the beta, I had one a day before OTD an it was 98. How are you feeling so far?Click to expand...
> 
> thanks chichifab
> 
> their is so much conflicting advice and it scares me to be honest but im glad you have had it too
> 
> how far along was you when was allowed to get free prescriptions?
> 
> did you ever feel like af was coming after getting your bfp? im constently on knicker watch
> 
> apart from that i am really good thanks
> 
> how about you and bump? xxClick to expand...

I'm very well thanks, I had my 12 weeks scan yesterday and it was lovely to see our LO. 

I'm glad you are not having any sickness. As for the AF cramps, they are so normal, I had them on and off till I was about 7/8 weeks. Once you tell your GP about your pregnancy ( I told mine at 7 weeks), they will ask if you are on any meds and when you tell them it's an ivf pregnancy they will ask what drugs you on, how long for and if you need any. When given the prescription, just tick pregnant at the back and you will have your meds free.


----------



## lisasimon

chichifab said:


> lisasimon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chichifab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisasimon said:
> 
> 
> help - prednislone anyone had these and how long for also had them off there doctor ? also
> have any of you had beta blood tests? if so what was the results and on what day? xx
> 
> Hi Lisa,
> 
> I am still taking predisoline and now winding off, i will take my last tablet on tuesday. Initially hard them from the clinic but it was too expensive, so I had my GP write me a prescription which is free when you pregnant. As for the beta, I had one a day before OTD an it was 98. How are you feeling so far?Click to expand...
> 
> thanks chichifab
> 
> their is so much conflicting advice and it scares me to be honest but im glad you have had it too
> 
> how far along was you when was allowed to get free prescriptions?
> 
> did you ever feel like af was coming after getting your bfp? im constently on knicker watch
> 
> apart from that i am really good thanks
> 
> how about you and bump? xxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm very well thanks, I had my 12 weeks scan yesterday and it was lovely to see our LO.
> 
> I'm glad you are not having any sickness. As for the AF cramps, they are so normal, I had them on and off till I was about 7/8 weeks. Once you tell your GP about your pregnancy ( I told mine at 7 weeks), they will ask if you are on any meds and when you tell them it's an ivf pregnancy they will ask what drugs you on, how long for and if you need any. When given the prescription, just tick pregnant at the back and you will have your meds free.Click to expand...

aww chic well pleased for you :happydance:

when did you have your first scan ? how far along was you? what did you see aswell xx


----------



## chichifab

Hi Lisa,

I had my first scan at 6 weeks as I was have bad AF pains which I paid for. Then I had another scan a 8 weeks. At 6 weeks, we saw a flickering hb then at 8 weeks it was a loud hb. 
I bet you can't wait for yours, when are you having it?


----------



## lisasimon

chichifab said:


> Hi Lisa,
> 
> I had my first scan at 6 weeks as was have bad AF pains which I paid for. Then I had another scan a 8 weeks. At 6 weeks, we saw a flickering hb then at 8 weeks it was a loud hb.
> I bet you can't wait for yours, when are you having it?

my scan is the 21 and yes I'm excited and scared at the same time 
I kkeep thinking something is going to go wrong xx


----------



## lisasimon

hi ladys just thought i best update i miscarried at 5+3 

i knew there was something wrong and found out i was going to miscarry on my birthday as my level had dropped so bad that they said that we will just have to wait for it to happen 

x


----------



## fluffystar

Oh honey, I'm so sorry x x x


----------



## schoolteacher

Oh Lisa I'm so so sorry to hear this news! I can't begin to imagine how you feel, is it all over now? I hope it wasn't too physically painful, as I'm sure the mental pain is bad enough. You did not deserve to have this happen to you, how ru and DH feeling? You might not want to look to the future right now but I pray that you are able to have a restful Christmas, and concentrate on the new year when it comes. Thinking of you so much, x x x


----------



## lisasimon

thank you ladys very much well found out it was happening on monday ( my birthday ) no bleed or pain was told i just needed to wait for it to happen and yesterday eveing it happened the pain was terriable but has eased off now that all the big clots and stuff has passed ( sorry for the tmi ) 

it is hard but i am used to bad things happening tbh and yes we have been upset but we have got to look forward 

i have been to the doctor and they are going to look into things for me make sure there isnt something else as i am scared to go back for my frosties as i dont know how i will deal with things if it was to go wrong and they may let me have an nhs cycle as its the fertility hospital that they are sending me too.. but then i may think diffrent aswell after christmas 

i have a follow up with David over the phone next week as dont want to go up there for the follow up for half an hour 

xx


----------



## _Nell

Lisa i am so so sorry that you are going through this (((( big hugs))))

Take good care of yourself xx


----------



## schoolteacher

No it wasn't tmi at all lisa! How ru today? I can understand you worrying about using the frozen embies, I hope David can give you some renewed hope though. X


----------



## lisasimon

thank you nell and ST im just so confused as where to go now what to do i am hoping for nhs treatment as i have alwats got lots of eggs apart from the 1 cycle but my lady still got preg so my eggs must be good they must be as every cycle has resulted in a bfp even myself witch makes me wonder if the frosties will stick with me if i went for them ?? 

but will see what David says I trust him and i like that he does it under us guidance aswell that makes me belive that he sees that he is in the right place b4 he puts the embies back.

in myself i am ok I have cried I have been mad blamed myself but i know i didnt do anything wrong i didnt even dring tea eat cheese lift anything didnt have sex I really didnt do anything wrong 

xx


----------



## fluffystar

Hey Lisa, I'm glad the miscarriage seemed to be over quickly for you, there is nothing worse than knowing its happening but your body hanging on. 
All I would suggest is to give yourself some time, for both your body and mind to get over it. See what David has to say and don't feel rushed into making a decision about what to do next, though I know its hard as you want something else to focus on, but you will want to have done everything you can to rule out things and be in the best position possible before giving it another go.
I don't know if Christmas coming up is a good thing or not. It helped as a bit of a distraction for me but don't be afraid to say if you need some me time rather than being plunged into the Christmas stuff.
Take care hunny x x big hugs x x x


----------



## chichifab

Hi Lisa,

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: it's the worst feeling and I have been there. I know you have heard this so many times......but time is a healer. Look after you and hubby. And as everyone has said, think about the next step when you are ready. Take care of you and I will keep you in my prayers :kiss:


----------



## fluffystar

Hey Lisa, how are you bearing up? Hope things are settling down for you xx

Nell - how is little one? Do we get to see a pic? xxxxx

ST, Chichi - hope you are ok and have everything ready for christmas

CJ - are you still around hunny?

Just thought I would give a little update on where we are. We have been to two different local authority adoption info evenings. Both were very different - the first scared us silly about the process and made us think we could never do it but the second last week was much better. I guess different areas approach things differently. We have sent out formal expression of interest letters to both and have now heard from both of them to arrange initial assessment / home visits to talk to us.......scary stuff!!! One is in Jan and the other we havent arranged yet.

Its strange, I suddenly feel like such a newbie in this whole new process after being an unsuccessful old timer on here!! We are treating ourselves to another holiday in mexico in jan as at least now we can say that this really is going to be our last chance for a nice holiday just the two of us. This time next year we will, hopefully, be approved as adoptive parents and will either be matched with our new family or waiting for the right ones. I cant help thinking about how different things were this time last year in the run up to christmas when my world fell to bits after miraculously getting a natural bfp, only to lose it. How things change, how we have changed, how our journey has changed. Life is funny isnt it?


----------



## chichifab

Oh fluffy!!!! I'm so happy for you :happydance: You were destined to be a mum. Im glad things are going well for you. Enjoy your holiday in mexico!! You will be going with LO next time around!! Hubby and I have also booked our last holiday for 2 for a while to Tenerife in jan.


----------



## schoolteacher

I'm jealous of the booked holidays! 
Fluffy- I'm so glad your in a happy place right now! 
Merry Christmas to everyone I hope we are all mums in 2013, ALL of us!!   
Much love x x x x


----------



## fluffystar

Have a lovely Christmas ladies x


----------



## _Nell

Fluffy :) what a lovely update from you, i am so happy your plans are ticking along nicely now - when you say family does that mean you may be matched with more than one child? Siblings?

Hope everyone had a good christmas and wishing us all a good 2013

lisa and kristy, i have been thinging of you both lots and hope your family and friends are giving you support and helping you through xx


----------



## chichifab

Hi all,

Hope everyone had a great Christmas. I pray we all have a blessed 2013!! Happy New Year!!


----------



## _Nell

Just popping back to say if i've done it correctly my avatar should show a baby pic - i know some asked, i hope it won't upset others.

DH is really against Laylas piccy being on the net, so i'll probably only leave it there a few days or so and then revert to my star.

happy new year to all
xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi Nell! I can see Layla and she is absolutely lovely! Hope all is well, and that's a good idea to only leave it a couple of days if DH is uncomfy. I completely understand. Oh and happy new year!!! X

Happy new year to everyone! X


----------



## fluffystar

Nell - Layla really is a beautiful princess!!!! Congratulations, I feel very privileged to see the pic before its taken down xxxx

Another adoption update, hope you dont mind. We are not sure quite what to do now. We have a social worker coming in a weeks time for an initial home assessment with one of the agencies but we think we might have to change our plans...


Spoiler
We are 6w5d pregnant! Had an early scan today as we had a mc this time last year and I had had some bleeding too. All was fine and we saw a lovely little flicker of a heartbeat. We are keeping our fingers crossed but are beyond happy!


----------



## chichifab

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance:

I've been away for a few days and lots is happening!!!

Nell - Layla is such a beauty!!! So gorgeous!!! Congratulations mummy!!

Fluffy - A massive congratulations!! You have brought a tear to my eye!! You are so meant to be a mum. Here's to a H&h nine months!!


----------



## schoolteacher

Yay fluffy! It was meant to be  best news ever! I had some red blood for one day at 7 weeks so don't worry- but you've had the scan since then anyway  lots of relaxing is required on your up coming holiday x x

Hi chichi how are u feeling? How's it all going? X

AFM- as well as the pelvic pain I'm having, my hands are swelling real bad! Normally have skinny fingers but they are so fat had to take my rings off lol! It's quite painful... X


----------



## _Nell

I agree with st - the best news ever fluffy. My heart sank when i read you might have to change adoption plans ....then i saw the spoiler :) your news has brought real tears to my eyes, i'm so happy for you. I too had red and brown bleeding on and off until about 8 weeks. How far gone will you be in mexico? I was about 9 weeks when i was there last year...happy memories :)

ST - my fingers were swollen too, had to ditch all my rings. Not too long for you now though - are you all organised?

Chichi - not long until your 20 week scan, will you find out gender?


----------



## chichifab

Hello everyone!

ST - Sorry to hear about your pelvic pain and swolling hands! The joys of pregnancy! I am not too bad myself apart from headaches here and there and constant fatigue! I'm still waiting for it to lessen. Not long for you to go now!

Nell - Yeah not long for my 20 week scan. It will happen once I get back from holiday. Im struggling to find cheaper, nice, Maternity swim suits. I will definately find out the baby's gender. 

Fluffy - I had brown spotting on and off until I was 9 weeks too. Like you, I was worried as I have had a miscarrage before. As ST said, you have seen the HB, just rest up and start enjoying the blessing.


----------



## fluffystar

Thanks for your lovely messages Ladies xx

Its reassuring to hear your experiences with having some bleeding.

Nell - Ill be 8 1/2 weeks when we go away and just under 10 1/2 when we get back and then the early pregnancy unit have offerred me another scan straight after we get back which will be nice.


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all! Just popping on to say that my waters broke at 30 weeks :-( currently in hospital in case baby comes but hoping not of course! Hoping as long as I don't get infection I can keep baby in my tummy for a few more weeks. To get to 34 weeks would be brill and they would induce at 37 anyway but I just don't know what's going to happen! X


----------



## chichifab

Oh no ST! Hope you and your little bubba are ok! Stay strong and hang in there and I pray baby hangs in there as well! I will put you in my prayers. Please keep us updated when you can xx


----------



## _Nell

Oh ST poor you. Hope baby hangs on in ther but if not you're in a good place and they'll take great care of you both i'm sure.
Hope the hospital stay is bearable otherwise too, it can't be easy xxx


----------



## fluffystar

Sending baby lots of 'snugly I'm happy where I am' vibes x


----------



## C&J

Wow seems Ive missed a bit since I last posted. 

School Teacher - Hope youre okay and that bubs is hanging on in there.
Lisa - Sorry to hear of your loss I know how you must feel, its devastating miscarrying as it is even more so when youve been trying for so long and been through so much.

Fluffy - Wow what an amazing christmas gift to find youre pregnant :D I hope everything is going well. 

Nell congrats on your arrival, hopefully 2013 brings us all our bundles of joy 

As for me we have an appointment booked for tomorrow to sign the consent forms for a 2nd FET at 12:00pm and have a pipelle booked for straight after at 12:30pm. Have timed it so we are good to go straight away. Feeling pretty numb to the whole thing now and dont have any feelings either way, sadly its just another hurdle that I think you get used to going through this. We have 7 frozens left now so hoping we will get at least a potential 2 rounds out of those 7. We have come to the decision that once they are all gone thats it for us x


----------



## lisasimon

hi ladies wow loads to catch up on please forgive me if i miss anything off

* thanks for all the best wished from you all ladies.
* nell Layla is lovely she really is 
* fluffy I am so happy for you well done and hope everything goes well im sure it will and hope you enjoy your holiday.
* ST hope all is going well for you I have read you have had few probs but i do hope that you and baby is well 

xx


----------



## lisasimon

C&J so sorry for missing you off i feel really bad good luck with your cycle hope this is your time and you get your little baby out of your frosties fingers crossed for you 

xx


----------



## fluffystar

Just popping in quickly to say hi. Am still on holiday and the weather is lovely, a much needed break after this past year!
C&J good luck with the fet, where are you in the cycle? Keeping my fingers crossed for you x
st thinking of you and baby x
hi everyone else, hope you're all doing ok x


----------



## C&J

Im waiting for af to show so I can start my progynova but it seems af wants to play silly buggers now Im not sure ill have enough buserelin to last until I need to stop it. Agghhh!


----------



## fluffystar

Hey C&J, did AF behave? Keeping fingers crossed for you for this cycle xx

How is everyone?

Just thought that I would add a little update. We are back from our lovely holiday and had our second early scan and everything is still ok xx


----------



## _Nell

Just did a search on ST to see if there was an update and she had her baby boy later that day on the 14 th jan, Jackson. Hope she won't mind me sharing on this thread.
ST - huge congratulations hun, hope your recovering ok and managing with being apart from baby xxxx
Here's the post...
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/a...pt-oct-updates-1st-page-602.html#post25017909

Lisa- how are you doing?
CJ - are you on track foryour cycle

Fluffy- so pleased you and bump are doing well, are you managing to relax and enjoy your pregnancy now? .

Afm: can't remember if i shared already on here but we're still having a rough time with Layla, she is in pain we thought with her digestive system, meds have helped a little but not enough, she cries and writhes in pain when awake and only manages bried periods of being settled each day. I love her dearly, it's bith exhausting and hard to see :( we go back to the paed in a couple of weeks and i'm just prayingthere's nothing serious going on and it's just something she outgrows.


----------



## lisasimon

_Nell said:


> Just did a search on ST to see if there was an update and she had her baby boy later that day on the 14 th jan, Jackson. Hope she won't mind me sharing on this thread.
> ST - huge congratulations hun, hope your recovering ok and managing with being apart from baby xxxx
> Here's the post...
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/a...pt-oct-updates-1st-page-602.html#post25017909
> 
> Lisa- how are you doing?
> CJ - are you on track foryour cycle
> 
> Fluffy- so pleased you and bump are doing well, are you managing to relax and enjoy your pregnancy now? .
> 
> Afm: can't remember if i shared already on here but we're still having a rough time with Layla, she is in pain we thought with her digestive system, meds have helped a little but not enough, she cries and writhes in pain when awake and only manages bried periods of being settled each day. I love her dearly, it's bith exhausting and hard to see :( we go back to the paed in a couple of weeks and i'm just prayingthere's nothing serious going on and it's just something she outgrows.

Hi Nell - hope there is nothing wrong with layla and hope you find the answer to whats causing her pain there is nothing worse than seeing your child in pain - i hate seeing my neices in pain so god nows how i would feel to see my own baby in pain well i hope you get things sorted soon - and yes im ok thanks we are not cycling for couple of months taking a break from it for couple of months..

yes I saw ST news she is having a hard time of it but at least little Jackson is doing well xx


----------



## _Nell

Chichi - i'm really sorry i missed you off my last post, i have serious baby brain :( keep forgetting so much, have post its and lists galore at home. How are you doing? Did your nt scan go ok, will you find out gender?


----------



## C&J

Hi ladies, just thought Id update I forgot about posting here. Everything is going to plan so far in my cycle and we have embryo transfer booked for the 20th February.


----------



## fluffystar

That's really good to hear c&j, keeping fingers crossed for you x
How is everyone else doing?


----------



## chichifab

_Nell said:


> Chichi - i'm really sorry i missed you off my last post, i have serious baby brain :( keep forgetting so much, have post its and lists galore at home. How are you doing? Did your nt scan go ok, will you find out gender?

Not to worry Nell, I'm getting like that too!!!:haha: how is your little girl? My scan went really well, hubby and I were really emotional and we are so in love with our little one. We are having a little boy, so we are team blue :happydance:

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## fluffystar

Chichi how lovely. Glad its all going ok. I have my first proper scan on Thursday which should be clearer than the last 2 early scans.

St- hope you are and Jackson are ok. Sending you lots of love.
CJ- hope everything is still on track for the 20th x


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all! Nell I dOnt mind u letting everyone know at all. When I came on my phone to post that Jackson has been born I couldn't find this thread! Jacksons doing good, we had a blip last week, he became poorly with erratic heart beats and temp of 39.4 :-( seems better now and is officially in a scbu room rather than an iTU room  his feeds are increasing - he has a nasalgastric tube, and now he has reached 35weeks gestation we are starting to try to breast feed! He now weighs 4lb from the 3lb he was!!! 
Nell- I feel for you with Layla, hope u get some help soon x
Hi to everyone else, goodluck if u are cycling.
Fluffy- glad scan was good, when is your 12 week? X


----------



## schoolteacher

Ps I really need to remove those tickers!!!


----------



## fluffystar

ST - Glad everything is looking really good at the moment for you. Jackson sounds like he is doing really well.
Had my 12 week scan yesterday and all looking good, will stick a pic on my blog later. This week I have finally started to be less sick and am now back up to my pre-pregnancy weight, though I dont know if that is good or bad 

Hi to all the other ladies, hope you are all doing well xx


----------



## fluffystar

C&J - Have been thinking of you, hope the transfer went well and fingers crossed during the 2ww xx


----------



## chichifab

Hi Everyone,

C&J - Hope your ET went well

Fluffystar - How is your pregnancy going? Soon you will have your anomally scan, are you going to find out the gender?

ST & Nell - How is motherwood going??


----------



## C&J

Hi ladies, 

Just thought Id update I got a bfp today , Im absolutely petrified because of my previous losses so just taking one day at a time.


----------



## fluffystar

That's fantastic! Congratulations! Was today testing day or did you test early? Just take it one day at a time and keep us posted. Wishing you lots of luck x x x


----------



## lisasimon

C&J said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just thought Id update I got a bfp today , Im absolutely petrified because of my previous losses so just taking one day at a time.

aww congrats c&j wish you all the luck in the world xx


----------



## chichifab

C&J said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just thought Id update I got a bfp today , Im absolutely petrified because of my previous losses so just taking one day at a time.

:happydance: congratulations and all the best!! As fluffy said, take each day as it comes.


----------



## fluffystar

Hi ladies, i know we aren't a busy thread anymore but I'm having a wobble. When did you really start to believe you are actually going to have a baby? that this is actually finally happening? When does it become real? 
I find it really uncomfortable that people want to keep talking about it but have no comprehension of all the hard stuff that went before, they are full of 'oh I know how you feel blah blah blah' but couldn't give you any support previously. Ahh I don't know how I'm supposed to react? Did anyone else feel this way?


----------



## C&J

Hi ladies, 

Nothing ever seems simple for me and my o/h. Im 5 weeks today but today is the 3rd day of brown discharge of varying amounts.


----------



## _Nell

Just popping in, i've been reading but we're having a really tough time at the moment....however i couldn't notpost some reassurance as i've been through the same-

Fluffy. For me it still doesn't seem real, there are days when i cannot believe i made it and am now a mum. It's sort of surreal. When pregnant we actually told nobody at all until i was 20 weeks and i only told friends as i saw them, so some only found out at all after layla was born. I felt nervous about everything, buying baby items, washing nursery items ready etc. my birth was pretty stressful and even after layla was born i was anxious about seeing and holding her, scared to bond in case she didn't make it and it would all be snatched away. I probably sound bonkers reading that back but i think infertility meant itjust didn't seem real, i didn't dare to hope almost.

C&j - firstly congratulations! I had brown spotting and cramps up until 8 weeks and occasional days of bright red spotting, itis very worrying i know but in lotsof cases all is ok and i pray the same for you. I putmy feet up and told myself it was my little embryo still deeply burying in.


----------



## _Nell

Oh and fluffy i kep saying 'if' when pg not 'when' people didn't know about our infertility so must have thought me very odd.


----------



## fluffystar

Thank you Nell, that makes me feel a little less mad, if only for the fact that there are other mad people affected by infertility out there too!!! How are you? Is Layla still having problems?

C&J - I had exactly the same thing at 5w6d. Started with some very faint pinkiness in the evening of 5w5d then the following day quite a bit of redish brown discharge and some clotting (sorry if tmi but reading this stuff at the time helped). I was convinced it was another miscarriage as was exactly at the same time as before though at the back of my mind I was conscious I didnt have any stronger cramping which I had had before. 

Still, I spent the whole day in tears, telling myself it was all over. Was only in the evening that I googled a bit and realised that so many women have this. It actually carried on until 8 weeks. Have you had any cramping that more than just strtchy type pain? Fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## fluffystar

Thinking of you c&j. Hope you are doing ok x


----------



## chichifab

Hi Everyone!

C&J - I hope all is well with you

Fluffy - How is pregnancy so far? Are you going to find out the gender at your 20 weeks scan?

Nell - How are you and your little girl? Has she settled yet?

ST - How are you and your little boy?

Lisa - How are you? 

afm - Im good, just waiting for d-day!


----------



## fluffystar

I'm good, things going ok. Scan is in a couple of weeks on 3rd April. We are def finding out the sex but not telling anyone that we know. We kind of feel that we have had to struggle through so much of this journey on our own that we just want that little bit for ourselves. Is that mean. Not sure whether to keep it from here though as those reasons don't really apply to you lovely ladies as we have all supported each other through all the rubbish that we go through!

Hope everyone is doing ok x x x


----------



## _Nell

Fluffy - we did just the same and kept it to ourselves too (although i did share it on here).

chichi- how are you feeling? Are you all ready?

Afm: I've been having a hard time as my beloved doggy has cancer, sadly it's inoperable. He has declined quite a lot since we found out 3 weeks ago, we won't see him suffer so when his pain can no longer be managed we will have to make that horribly hard decision. I am so upset my Layla will never really know him, our time as a finally complete little family has been too short. He is only six and otherwise so fit and healthy :(


----------



## fluffystar

Oh thats sad, sorry to hear that Nell. Its always a hard decision to make but you cant do anything else I guess. Will be thinking of you xx


----------



## chichifab

Oh Nell, that is so sad! That's hurtful, but it's better he doesn't go through the pain. I am pretty much done in the shopping department. I will start thinking about the hospital bag in a couple of weeks. 

Fuffy I know what you mean about not telling people the gender. We couldn't keep it a secret! My DH would have struggled, though we haven't told anyone his name.


----------



## fluffystar

Hope that everyone is doing ok. 

Just dropped in to give you a little update...

Spoiler

:pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:


----------



## _Nell

Fluffy, yay to a baby girl :)

Does it seem a little more real now?


----------



## fluffystar

Its definitely starting to now. I still feel self conscious when some people know, it still feels like such a private thing to deal with after all the fertility treatment being something you feel so alone with. It feels quite invasive when people insist on talking about it. And when someone thought it a good idea to rub my tummy I nearly hit the roof on the inside but managed to stay calm on the outside and gently say, please don't touch me. They must have thought I was loopy!


----------



## chichifab

Yay fluffy!!!!! Congratulations on your little girl :happydance:


----------



## C&J

Hi ladies, I havent been on here for what feels like ages. Although to me time is going so slow at the moment. I will be 11 weeks pregnant on thursday, feels like its taken forever to get this far! We have 12 week scan next wednesday (24th) and I also have an appointment with an obstetrician next week too. Im presuming its because of the fertility treatment and our previous losses. Did any of you ladies have to see one? x


----------



## fluffystar

Whoo hoo! So very pleased for you, congratulations! 11 weeks is great!
I never had any appointments with an obstetrician but then the ivf cycles never worked for me. Though I had had a miscarriage previously, that just meant I was referred to the early pregnancy assessment unit for early scans. Now I'm just with the midwife as any other pregnancy. I guess each area is different?


----------



## chichifab

That's great that you are coming to the end of your first trimester!! I have had a miscarriage before and I never saw anyone else or have any early scans only one that I paid for. I have been seeing the midwife and saw no one else, life fluffy said, every area is different i guess. Good luck with your 12 week scan xx


----------



## fluffystar

C&J - Not long until your 12 week scan now, hope that you are tsill keeping ok.

Chichi - wow time is flying by, you're 31 weeks already. How are you feeling?


----------



## chichifab

fluffystar said:


> C&J - Not long until your 12 week scan now, hope that you are tsill keeping ok.
> 
> Chichi - wow time is flying by, you're 31 weeks already. How are you feeling?

Hey fluffy,

I feel like its dragging expecially now that I'm not working anymore. Third tri is hard but if I remember all the cycles and the injections, I feel this is nothing. You will be third tri soon!! How are you finding second tri??


----------



## fluffystar

I know what you mean. I feel like I have no right to complain about any pregnancy related issues seeing as we all took so long to get here :-( 

Having real trouble with pelvic pain, having physio and need painkillers to sleep as its worse laying down, which is a bit crummy. I really wanted to be fit and active throughout pregnancy but had to give up running by 10 weeks, now cant walk far or stand for very long. Ive come up with my version of doggy breast paddle in the swimming pool using breast stroke arms and a very slight doggy paddle kick with the legs. I look like a right weirdo!!!! I am slightly worried how bad it will get as I still have 4 months to go?!?

When did you stop working? Im trying to figure out when to give up but have started to take some sick days due to the pelvic pain and will just see how it goes. Im sure it will all be worth it in the end though


----------



## chichifab

Oh fluffy, you poor thing! I feel for you. My friend had pelvic pain during pregnancy and it wasn't fun. I pray you feel better soon and will be able to do most activities. 

AFM, I haven't done much exercise at all. Which is a shame as I planned to do aqua aerobics in my third tri. I just get so tired and sometimes too lazy to do anything which is unlike me!!! Plus I don't get to sleep very well some nights. With regards to work, I had no choice as I was on a fixed term contract which ended end of march. So I stopped working at 29 weeks which in a way, wasn't too bad since I'm struggling with sleep. 

When do you intend to go on maternity?


----------



## fluffystar

I'm not sure, was planning leaving at 37weeks but might bring it forward. Saying that though, if this gets worse ill just be on sick leave and then maternity leave kicks in automatically at 36wks.
Someone mentioned that those that have had ivf drugs are more susceptible to pelvic girdle pain. Have you heard that before? My friend said her consultant had sent her some research info on it and she was going to forward it to me.Don't know if it applies to me as this wasn't actually ivf but whether the drugs in your system affect the softening of ligaments I don't know. I seem to remember ST suffering quite bad too and being on crutches before she had Jackson.


----------



## C&J

Hi ladies, 
11 weeks 5 days today, obstetrician this afternoon and then scan tomorrow morning at 8:40 am , least its nice and early so theres no waiting around.

Have no idea what to expect this afternoon though I have a funny feeling I'll just be repeating everything I said at the booking in appointment.
Still finding it hard to accept Im pregnant, its really hard to explain but if anyone will understand itll be you ladies. I feel pregnant, and Ive been hearing babies heartbeat since 9 weeks but its like I still havent accepted that there is actually a baby in there. It must be some self preservation thing.


----------



## fluffystar

I wrote a long reply earlier on my phone, then it dies mid post and I lost it all, damn it...dont you hate it when that happens?!?!?!

Anyway, I think its totally normal to feel this way given previous miscarriage coupled with the fact that we have all been on a reeeeeally looooong journey to get here. I think it started to feel a bit more real for around 12-13 weeks when we started to tell people but it took to 20 weeks to really sink and feel like we really are going to have a baby at the end of this rather than it be like all the other times things have looked hopeful. Does that make sense? 

How did the appointment go? Did they say why you had to go see an obstetrician?

Chichi, so how are you spending your time? People say to me 'oh dont start your maternity leave too early as you will be so bored especialy if it is late' but I think if you are struggling with sleep or any other issues then you need to take the time you need to rest etc in preparation for the baby. I would love to be one of the pregnant mums who can stay super fit and had visions of me keeping up my running etc but in reality im lucky to do a walk around the block without coming home limping!!!

Hope everyone else is ok, im sure ST and Nell are busy with babies xxxx

Lisa, if you still read occasionally then I hope you are well xxxx


----------



## chichifab

Hello ladies,

Fluffy, I know what you mean about trying to stay on at work for a bit longer. Every pregnancy is different, there was a lady at work who left at 38 weeks and gave birth a week later and a friend of mine left at 33 weeks and she gave birth at 36 weeks as she had preeclampsia. Some women can handle it and some can't and it also depends on the type of job you do. When you feel ready to go, you will feel it. I am enjoying my time at home, preparing and washing baby stuff. Now that the weather is getting better, I am trying to go for an afternoon walk then a small nap ;). As for pelvic pain, it's the first time I have heard that ivf drugs can influence it. 

C&J - great that you are having your 12 week scan and you will be soon in 2nd tri!!! I know what you mean about not believing you pregnant. As fluffy , I started feeling that its real when the baby started kicking and after the 20 week scan when we saw him getting bigger!

ST and Nell how are your little ones?

Lisa - how are you doing?


----------



## fluffystar

How did the scan go c&j?


----------



## fluffystar

Very quiet in here, how is everyone? Hope you're all doing ok x x x


----------



## _Nell

Just popping in to say hi :)

Chichi - you're so close, maybe even there now?!
Fluffy - how are you feeling now in the last tri?
C&j - hope all is going well?


----------



## chichifab

Hi Everyone!!

Hope you are doing well. Just popped in to say that we had our little boy on Sunday. Noah was born at 37+5 weighing at 5pounds and 13 ounces. We are both fine and I am smitten!!


----------



## _Nell

Aww Noah, what a beautiful name :) welcome to the world little boy. He didn't keep you waiting too long did he, once you reached term.

I'm so thrilled for you Chichi, you went through so much to get him xxx


----------



## chichifab

_Nell said:


> Aww Noah, what a beautiful name :) welcome to the world little boy. He didn't keep you waiting too long did he, once you reached term.
> 
> I'm so thrilled for you Chichi, you went through so much to get him xxx

Thank you Hun!! We are really blessed. We all had a hard time conceiving.


----------



## fluffystar

Oooh I have been waiting for this news!!!! How lovely!!!!! Congratulations hunny!!!
I hope it all went well for you, he looks very sweet indeed. How are you feeling? xxxx

Nell - how are things with you and your little one?


----------



## C&J

Hi ladies, 

Goodness I completely forgot to check in here. Im 19 weeks pregnant now, anomaly scan is in 6 days and I'm really starting to get nervous now. Just want to hear them say everything looks okay. We will be finding out the sex to hopefully. I've found the worry has eased slightly but not much, Im still very paranoid something will go wrong and I still cant get my head around the fact there is a baby inside me right now. All feels very odd to know that a year ago we were about to embark on our Ivf journey, we've been through so much in those 12 months. I think we will be hearing from the clinic soon about paying for our next year of storage. 

Congrats Chichi, gorgeous name I love the name Noah but it wont go with o/h's surname so its a no go for us. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## fluffystar

Hey c&j, I found it sunk in a bit after the 20wk scan as we went out and bought some nursery bedding, matching changing mat and cot mobile. Then a couple of weeks later even dared to put the cot up that we had been given. Before we knew it we had a baby room and it was really real then! We have just had some 4d pics done and its finally happened, I really believe a baby is in there and I am truly in love x


----------



## _Nell

Fluffy your term? How are you feeling?
C& j how are you doing too?


----------



## fluffystar

Hi Nell, getting excited now! Hoping for a home birth or at least labouring as much as poss at home and birth pool arrived today so its all coming together!
How are you both doing?

C &j you must be coming along nicely too now how are things?
Hope everyone else is ok. I see pics of baby Jackson on Facebook and both him and ST look well.


----------



## _Nell

We are good thanks :)
Home birth and pool was my plan too, two midwives all to yourself ;)
It makes it all even more real when the pool arrives, doesn't it?

Hope everything goes smoothly, will keep an eye out on here and your blog for the important update
Xx


----------



## chichifab

Hello everyone!

Fluffy - had the baby yet! So excited for you

Nell - how are you and little one joined you local baby and toddler yet?

C&J - how are you and how did your scan go?


----------



## fluffystar

Well, 40 weeks today and still no baby. I should have known baby will keep us waiting for the following reasons...
- taking 5 years to conceive in the first place
- when trying to get 4d pictures it took 3 visits before getting one of the face as baby was always playing with hands and feet in front of face
- baby kept teasing us with which way up she would settle, remaining breech until the last minute.

Hmm, seems baby will do the right thing, eventually, but all in its own time!!!!
Will let you know when anything happens!!!

Hope you are all well 
Fluffy xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all! Wow so sorry I haven't been on here in a long while! Jackson is 7 months old now can't believe it...still tiny bless him-13lbs now. We have visits to the neonatology consultant every 2 months to see how he is developing, also the heart specialist as there is a minor issue there-that hopefully will resolve itself  He's very behind developmentally but I try not to worry.
All in all he's doing great!

Fluffy!!!! Has baby arrived yet??? I bet you're desperate to meet her  Awww so exciting!! Hope all goes well/went well-thinking of you. xxx

Wow chichi! Congratulations I didn't really realise you had had a precious baby boy! Noah is beautiful, how old is he now, how is he getting on?

Nell-hows mummyhood? How old is Layla now, I bet she is getting big now! Is she crawling/standing etc? xx

C&J-congratulations on your well deserved and long-awaited pregnancy! Yay! Hows it going so far? xx

Much love everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fluffystar

Just over 41 weeks and still no baby :-(


----------



## fluffystar

Just a quick one to say that Phoebe Louise was finally born last week weighing 8lb6 (at 41w6d) on the 4th September, also my birthday! I actually went in to labour on the day I was booked in for an induction so managed to excape that.

We started off at home and in the pool and laboured there until 7-8 cm but then my heart rate and hers were getting too high so we had to transfer to hospital. From there it went a little down hill as all my coping mechanisms were taken away - being in the water, being mobile and upright rather than on my back. It ended up with an emergency forceps delivery as her heartrate was plummeting. She had inhaled thick merconium and had to go to special care for several days. She recovered relatively quickly and is now home with us. Have added a couple of pics xx
 



Attached Files:







2013-09-04 03.48.28.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 2









2013-09-07 10.24.05.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## _Nell

Sorry i'm a little late but welcome baby Phoebe - she's so pretty and a great healthy weight.
I hope she is settling well and all is ok ?


----------



## chichifab

Congratulations fluffy and welcome phoebe! What a lovely name!! Aww she so beautiful. How is she getting on??

ST - wow time really flys! Jackson is 7 months!! I'm glad he is doing well! Don't worry about him being behind, he will catch up!! Baby's are fighters. Noah is nearly 4 months old now and doing really well. He keeps me on my toes that I sometimes forget the days of the week!!

Nell - how are you doing with your little princess?

C&J - how are you? I bet you can't wait for baby to arrive now.


----------



## _Nell

Oh i missed your post above ST, sorry.

Bless little Jackson, i agree with chichi - don't worry they catch up on milestones. Leila had terrible gut and digestion problems she cried most of the day until around 7 months so was 'behind' on all her movement milestones.

Chichi - aww 4 months, your little avatar pic is so sweet. Teeth will be soon!

Leila has only just learnt to roll both ways at 9 months! She sits and tries crawling but gets frustrated as she can't push her tummy up enough. Instead she prefers to arch her back and sort of crab around, odd girly :) 
She waves and says 'dada' now and loves to laugh, giggle and wave at strangers to engage them. This week she has discovered her finger fits up her nostril, lovely hey?!

Lisa & kristy - i don't know if you're still reading but i still think of you both and send positive thoughts xx

C&j - are you close now to meeting baby?


----------



## fluffystar

Thanks ladies, she is doing well now and growing quickly so catching up quickly.

Hope you are all well xxx


----------



## lisasimon

Hi LAdies and ty for who asked about me I would like to let you know I am now pregnant with twins :D only early 6 weeks Monday xx


----------



## fluffystar

Congratulations Lisa! That's brilliant news, so happy for you x x x
How is everyone else doing?
CJ - have you had little one yet? I can't remember how far you are? x


----------



## C&J

Congratulations Lisa :) 

How is everyone?

As for me Im 38 weeks tomorrow, looks like baby isnt going to be a small one. Estimated 7lb 9oz at the last scan (36+3), have a midwife appointment tomorrow and also a consultant appointment to discuss a plan of dates etc as I had a c section with my son 13 yrs ago. Hoping and praying I get given a date as my feet are really suffering now theyre so swollen and sore.


----------



## fluffystar

I thought you must be close, can't be long now then. Phoebe kept me waiting until a day shy of 42weeks, it was a killer!Sorry to hear about the swelling. Keep us posted x x


----------



## C&J

Hello again ladies, just thought Id update from my appointment. Have a sweep booked for next Monday (38+6) with my midwife and then another one for my due date 5th Nov with the consultant. He said I'll be allowed to go 2 weeks over , boooooo! lol Really hope 1 of the sweeps works.


----------



## fluffystar

Fingers crossed for you C&J. I was booked in for an induction but went for accupuncture and worke don the accupressure points the lady gave me and then went into labour by myself. You cant tell wheter I would have anyway but I was desperately trying to avoid an induction so was pleased it happened.


----------



## fluffystar

Hope everything is ok c&j, thinking of you x


----------



## _Nell

Just de-lurking to come out and share news :) Leila turned one this week and i am expecting another (from the same frozen batch of embryos) in april 2014

Hope all are well? I don't often get time to post anymore but i love reading everyones updates :)


----------



## fluffystar

That's fantastic news Nell! Wow! So, this may be a stupid question, but will that make them twins in some way as the embryos were created at the same time? What a special bond they will have  x x x


----------



## _Nell

I suppose in a way, if they had been put in together they would have been fraternal twins :) technically though as they won't have shared my uterus they're not.


----------



## lisasimon

_Nell said:


> I suppose in a way, if they had been put in together they would have been fraternal twins :) technically though as they won't have shared my uterus they're not.

congrats nell thats brilliant news how far along are you now? did you have the embryo glue? 

well i am 12 weeks on monday cant belive i am writing this xx


----------



## _Nell

Congratulations Lisa :)

I didn't have the embryo glue no, i was still feeling very fed up and 'over' treatments from my first pg so i just had a natural fet. 22 weeks now.


----------



## lisasimon

_Nell said:


> Congratulations Lisa :)
> 
> I didn't have the embryo glue no, i was still feeling very fed up and 'over' treatments from my first pg so i just had a natural fet. 22 weeks now.

wow 22 weeks thats really good congrats also xx


----------



## fluffystar

Its so lovely to see that there is still some baby making going on on this thread. Congratulations to you both xxx
Anyone heard from C&J? I hope everything went ok with the birth of her little one x


----------



## chichifab

Wow!! So much has happened! I have missed out! Happy new year to you all. Congratulations to Nell and Lisa!! More 2014 babies xx


----------



## C&J

Hi ladies, 

Doesnt look like much posting goes on in here any more but just remembered I didnt update. Hannah Grace was born by elective c section on the 15/11/13. After 3 failed sweeps I was booked in for induction at 10 days overdue but when they went to examine me and break my waters they couldnt reach my cervix at all so I had to go for another section. That was all straight forward and Hannah was born weighing 8lb 12oz, but whilst in recovery when being checked they discovered I was haemorraging they couldnt stop it so I ended up back in theatre and being opened up again. Had to have a blood transfusion and stay in for 3 days. 

We are both so in love with Hannah and every day I just look at her and cant believe we finally did it. She's an absolute angel and Im so broody lol been advised to wait a year because of the c section so we will wait till she is 10 months or so then start trying naturally for a bit. 

Hows everyone else?


----------



## fluffystar

Hey congratulations!!! 
I do check on here periodically and was waiting for your news. Was worried that we hadnt heard anything but then this isnt really an active thread so much anymore.

Beautiful name, I bet you are just so in love.

Hope everyone else is ok if anyone else checks in xxx


----------



## _Nell

Belated congratulations c&j - a beautiful name choice too :)

Fluffy - hope you and Phoebe are well?

AFM - 38 weeks now with number 2 and counting :)


----------



## fluffystar

Been thinking about you Nell and couldnt remember how far along you would be. Cant believe we are on second babies!!!! Hope it all goes well for you. How has the pregnancy gone? xx


----------



## _Nell

Fluffy - thanks for thinking of me :) the polite answer is 'good' since i've made it to 38 weeks but in reality this pregnancy has been just awful, i've hopped from one problem to another and it has been emotionally and physically terrifying and draining. I don't think we ever really hoped for a 3rd child but this pregnancy has firmed up that i will not do this again. It's been quite a shock as delivery day asides my first pregnancy was pretty smooth going.


----------



## fluffystar

Sorry to hear that Nell. My pregnancy was not fun either and by 30 weeks I had crutches due to spd. Was truely miserable. Plus she was then 2 weeks late so it really stretched out. The sickness I could deal with up to 4 months as you just manage it and makes sure you always know where the nearest toilets are. But the pelvic pain sucked 24/7 :-( 

I hope things have settled for you? Is everything ok with the lickle bubba?


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all! congratulations on the babies! Lisa if you read this do you have an update??
Jackson is now 21 months!! very behind due to prematurity but a happy chappy xxx


----------



## _Nell

ST - I saw this back in October and then clean forgot to ever reply. sending you a PM as it looks like no one else is really around on here now xx


----------



## lisasimon

schoolteacher said:


> Hi all! congratulations on the babies! Lisa if you read this do you have an update??
> Jackson is now 21 months!! very behind due to prematurity but a happy chappy xxx

so sorry ST i have been trying to get on for months couldnt log in my boys are doing well and babies do things in there own time honestly hopefully you have learnt this yourself.

jayden is very forward he has been crawling since around 6 months and poor rufus has only just started camando crawling lol jayden is now walking roung the furniture and standing on his own and has been doing since 8.5 months maybe abit earlier :coffee::coffee:

hope all you ladies are doing ok and your little ones xx


----------



## C&J

Hello ladies, 

Extremely quiet here now. Its only now whilst we are considering using our remaining frosties that I remembered about here. How is everyone? Any plans to use the clinic again?


----------



## chichifab

Hi everyone, 

Hope you are all well and the little ones are fine too! C&J, we are going for an egg sharing cycle this September for baby no 2. 

Lisa, lovely boy names!

ST, like Lisa said, children develop in their own time......Noah didn't start talking till he turned 2

Nell, how are your babies doing?


----------



## schoolteacher

Hello everyone! How are we all!
Chichi I see you've been on recently! good luck for your egg share cycle in sept!
I would like to egg share again but don't know if I'm able to do it a fourth time???
Need to persuade DH first&#8230;&#8230;.
xx


----------



## chichifab

schoolteacher said:


> Hello everyone! How are we all!
> Chichi I see you've been on recently! good luck for your egg share cycle in sept!
> I would like to egg share again but don't know if I'm able to do it a fourth time???
> Need to persuade DH first.
> xx

Hi ST, i think you can do up to 10 egg share cycles. Thats what i thought i heard fom herts and essex but its worth giving them a ring to find out. 

I hope you are all ok and the kids too.


----------



## C&J

Hi ladies,

We have finally come to a decision regarding our remaining frozen embryos. We had been struggling to decide what to do due to a lack of finances but thankfully my parents have kindly offered to give us the money :happydance: 
Have booked a consultation for the 14th October, I will be on cd21 so at the wrong point in my cycle to start straight away but at least it gets the ball rolling. Scared and excited all at the same time, feels like last chance saloon for us.


----------



## chichifab

Hi CJ, 

That's great news!!! I may have my EC on that day, so we may meet in the waiting area and not know each other hahahaha! 

All the best with your FET and I pray you get BFP!!!!

Hope everyone is fine.


----------



## C&J

chichifab how was ec?

Our appointment went well, all the screening done and we are back on the 10th november for TIA and pipelle. It was strange taking Hannah into the clinic where she was made.


----------



## chichifab

Thats great new!! Aiming for xmad bfp? I know what you regarding taking your toddler to the clinic they were made as i took noah for the initial appointment and it was strange! The staff where excited to see hin tho! 
I had my EC yesterday, we have 5 fertilised and we praying that all goes according to God's will


----------



## chichifab

Please forgive my typos.....using my phone


----------



## chichifab

Does anyone still check on this thread? Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## _Nell

I check in every few months :)

Congratulations Chichi! Do you know if you're having a boy or a girl?

--------

AFM I'm pretty sure we are done on the baby front. I find two hard enough and have sold all our baby things. But, we still have frosties, 12 I think. I keep paying the storage because I don't know what else to do. I think i'll keep storing until my mid 40's when child bearing years are biologically over. My two girls were both from frozen embryos and the same egg retrieval as the remaing 12....I don't want to donate but hate the thought of them perishing.


----------



## chichifab

Hi Nell, 

Great to hear from you and I'm glad your girls are doing well. I know what you mean by not wanting to get rid of your embbies as they are precious. You might want one more one day!

Afm, we are having a little girl this time.....so over the moon to blessed!!! Due to age, not sure we will go for another cycle in the future but you never know.....


----------



## Jo1979

Hi All,

I am brand new to all of this, and I am not sure if anyone can help? 

I am 37, and I am a new patient at Herts & Essex, my AMH is 6.7, which is really low for my age :( 

We are doing ICSI and probably the short protocol, we are starting ICSI as my other half had a failed vasectomy reversal, but have now also found out that I have low AMH levels, which was a shock and I am really worried we wont have success. A friend of mine, who is 42 and had a few attempts at IVF has the same AMH as me and has now been told she only has a 5% chance :( 

Has anyone had positive results with such a low AMH at 37/38? Is there any hope? I have no idea of the percentage of success

Also, I have a pipelle & SIS booked in for next friday and I am terrified after reading awful stories about it on Google!

Has anyone else had this done at Herts & Essex? If so, can you let me know what it was like? Is it really unbearable? 

Thank you to anyone that replies :) :)

Jo :)


----------

